# **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD**



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay guys, I thought to start this off with some pics of my Depthmaster ! 

Join the club and post pics of your *"Deep Blue"* timepiece ! ;-)


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH PICTURE THREAD***


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Count me in!








Sent from the Abyss


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is mine and I also have a blue dial version just like yours:-!







And here it is with a kevlar/carbon strap:


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some of mine




























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

After seeing all these others I could easily become a deep blue collector. They make an incredible product for the money.


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I have 8 Deep Blues now, well it might be 9? I great watch at a great price


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Currently just the now discontinued quartz Juggernaut


----------



## Time2watch (Aug 21, 2007)

My current Deep Blue Watches:










And my past one:


----------



## LumeAholic (Feb 24, 2013)

T100 First Deep Blue, Love it!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

If you value your money, this is not a good thread to be watching. The problem with deepblue watches is that they are affordable enough to say yes to buying them often


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had a few Deep Blue watches but this is the only one that remains.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's one


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

I currently own 13 Deep Blue watches - and that doesn't include the 2 I bought as gifts and gave away. I'll have to try to get some pics together over the next few days. Just to mention, my herd includes an Alpha Marine, Marine Diver, Juggernaut, Juggernaut II, Day/Night Pro T100, Day/Night 65, 2 Pro Aqua 1500s, Cal Diver Pro 500, Master Explorer, Blue Tech Master, Carbon Aqua (Yeah, I know...), and a Sea Diver 1000. The last one listed was the first one purchased and I knew it wouldn't be my last...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's my group







Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just the one for now, perfect on an Isofrane:


or an old-school Greg Stevens to mix it up:


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

Alpha Marine 500 - Gen. I










Depthmaster 3000m - Sold


----------



## motorboat (Feb 10, 2006)

The Alpha Marine white dial is sick. I want one so bad.


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

T-hunter said:


>


These two are pretty awesome. Is this first one titanium?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Daynight Ops T100 Flat Tubes! Can't beat the flat tubes at night!

On a new natostrapco bronze strap.








On the Deep Blue PU bracelet (love the look of this, but the screws kept coming loose- guess I should loctite 'em).


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Daniel Ortiz said:


>


Love this Alpha Marine, really beautiful diver - my next DB for sure !


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

My 2 DBs


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

DB offers the best wrist candy for the money, hands down. I'm thoroughly satisfied with the three I own.

PVD Marine Diver 500:

















Pro Aqua 1500:

















Daynight Ops Pro T100:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Both of mine are quartz models.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My threesome of DB goodness


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Danny T said:


> My threesome of DB goodness


Don't see any pics ? :roll::-s Oh okay cool, em now !


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Great thread!

I've had many Deep Blues over the years. I've always been happy with them, they are great watches for the money. And Stan always provides excellent customer service before and after the purchase. |> |>

Here are a few shots of the DB's from over the years.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got a couple:

























































































Great watches for sure.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Love my Deep Blue watches, but some unexpected bills and I had to just post my Deep Blue Bluetech Abyss II (2824-2 movement and 52 T-100 tubes) up for sale... If anyone is interested- like new and at a huge discount... Sad to let this one go as such a great design!! :-(


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> My 2 DBs


Hey Bob - the blue/white dial looks pretty impressive  I've never seen that particular model before.


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

My newest addition to the collection.

Daynight 32 T100:


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

You killed me with your pictures of this watch. I ordered one yesterday from SNBC. Can't wait to get it to go along with my 2 others.


Saintsfan3355 said:


> My newest addition to the collection.
> 
> Daynight 32 T100:


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

You'll love it! Get us some pics & let us know what you think once it comes in. Enjoy!!


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just ordered my Daynight 65 T100. I cant remember the last time I am this excited for a watch. I will post pictures when it gets here!!


----------



## jterrell (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

jterrell said:


>


That's a killer watch JT! One of my favorite flat tube pieces from DB. Mine gets a bunch of wrist time.


----------



## Brendan sir (Sep 24, 2013)

If anyone has any swiss deep blue watches they would like to sell, I may be interested. Or if anyone has a caldiver I would buy it. Thanks


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Without a doubt one of my favorite brands. Here are a few I own.


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldie but goodie!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jterrell (Sep 23, 2012)

My next purchase is a mesh bracelet. What mesh band is on your DB?


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## DiscipleofChronos (Jul 19, 2012)

My only Deep Blue is an Abyss I with a blue dial and I'm really enjoying it. Anyhow, I'm curious - it seems like the metal is a little whiter, almost platinum looking. A friend has a Depthmaster and it may be even lighter. Is it a different kind of metal than stainless steel?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Watchjuju said:


> My only Deep Blue is an Abyss I with a blue dial and I'm really enjoying it. Anyhow, I'm curious - it seems like the metal is a little whiter, almost platinum looking. A friend has a Depthmaster and it may be even lighter. Is it a different kind of metal than stainless steel?


It's stainless steel. Classy DB you've got there.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

If I ever get my damn DOA piece of &%^$ back, I'll be glad to post a pic of it.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just put my AP on shark mesh. I think it looks pretty good! I like the way the mesh disappears up into the shrouded pins.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

sk412 said:


> View attachment 1238813


Just love that Alpha Marine DB - one of my all-time favorites - superb lume too! Great choice and welcome to DB Club ...


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's mine while on vacation in Thailand.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Saintsfan3355 said:


> DB offers the best wrist candy for the money, hands down. I'm thoroughly satisfied with the three I own.
> 
> PVD Marine Diver 500:
> 
> ...


Now that's a spectacular lume shot there !


----------



## easy007 (Feb 7, 2014)

My first DB









Odoslané z MI 2 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm in with this beauty! I would love to get a ceramic bezel but it seem to be impossible


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Grab n go quartz - Pro Tac 1K with Watchadoo bracelet. 
Great price, lume, construction & layout.
(Date not out of alignment - just changing over).


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Better pics Deepblue Daynight recon v1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

I still need a 42mm T tube watch!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Here's mine on a blue Hirsch Grand Duke


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Pop in another one!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

My favorite  recon generation 2


























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigell (Sep 30, 2012)

For some reason, my iphone has retrograded into a 1 pixel camera.


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

My master Explorer 1000 orange





Day night Recon 1st edition





Sorry for the cell phone pics, I really need to buy a camera!


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I have many DB watches and for the money top notch but I have recently purged all my DB and only kept one a Cal Diver 500 and I am still on the fence about this one going as well. Now to look at some of their new offerings.



Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> I have many DB watches and for the money top notch but I have recently purged all my DB and only kept one a Cal Diver 500 and I am still on the fence about this one going as well. Now to look at some of their new offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> Gone but not forgotten...


Where did you get that wire watch hanger? More importantly, where can I get one?, lol


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Sign me up.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Greatsteaks said:


> Where did you get that wire watch hanger? More importantly, where can I get one?, lol


I got them from a supplier out of japan, I can't remember the name but I had to make a minimum order because they wouldn't sell me 1. I have a bunch of extras if anyone wants one just PM me.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes +1 on the hangers


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Google 'JDM watch stands' and you can find em on eBay for $35 each


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

so i guess i am also in "THE CLUB" i guess with this







one more thing on the case back is written 0063 does it mean it is a serial nummber 
i am new to this so if somebody can help thanks guys


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

So do we have a signature image of the club?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## adswatts (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, just bought a deep blue pro aqua. Love the watch,looks stunning and keeps very good time. But before I introduce it to some H2o I wanted to ask some advice. When the crown/helium are wound down tight there is a small gap between watch case and the winder from the back. Never seen this on other dive watches. Is it normal?









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

samdwich said:


> So do we have a signature image of the club?


Sounds good, I'll explore.


----------



## rghill100 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll play. Here is one of mine under actinic lighting.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a Deepblue recon and want to change the bracelet to the DB mesh ( I used to wear it on my Helson the strap change king with drilled lugs ) the openings to ge5 at the spring bars are tiny can someone recommend a good tool that will work on it that won't break easy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## adswatts (Mar 21, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I have a Deepblue recon and want to change the bracelet to the DB mesh ( I used to wear it on my Helson the strap change king with drilled lugs ) the openings to ge5 at the spring bars are tiny can someone recommend a good tool that will work on it that won't break easy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


A standard spring bar tool should get in there ok.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## adswatts (Mar 21, 2012)

mullaissak said:


> so i guess i am also in "THE CLUB" i guess with this
> View attachment 1425164
> 
> one more thing on the case back is written 0063 does it mean it is a serial nummber
> i am new to this so if somebody can help thanks guys


I'm new to Deep Blue, but yes I think it's the "serial number" as they all seem to be different.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

samdwich said:


> So do we have a signature image of the club?


Okay just created one, look below. If any anybody is interested in the "Official DB Club Member" badge either PM me and I'll send you the image or if you can adjust the one below onto your signature be my guest.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Okay just created one, look below. If any anybody is interested in the "Offical DB Club Member" badge either PM me and I'll send you the image.


That's what I call a productive man that takes the reins!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Brothers recon together


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Currently considering either one of the new Recons or to save a few quid and get last year's model.










My question is whether the new one if really worth $300 more?

p.s.
I'm only interested in one of the white dial versions but I do particularly like the white with the blue bezel.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Joined the club...Master Explorer 1000.


----------



## rghill100 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's another. Deep blue marine diver.










Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollyblu (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

A new addition for me.


----------



## Eklipz (Nov 3, 2013)

So many nice DB in this thread ,they make a very nice watch for the money I only have one at the moment a Sea Chrono 1000 but will be adding to that . First will be the DayNight Recon T100
And thanks to Danny T for the link to JDM watch stands have been looking for them since i seen one.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

FORMULa said:


> Joined the club...Master Explorer 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a super strap on it. Gunny ?

Also noticed is it a 24mm squeezed into the 22mm lug ?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

No Gunny, I had Brad from Anchor Leather Strap make it for me. He is on esty and sometimes sells in the sales forum. I sent him a Yugoslavian ammo pouch I torn down and condition. It's a 24mm I had to do some "adjusting" for another watch.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> That is a super strap on it. Gunny ?
> 
> Also noticed is it a 24mm squeezed into the 22mm lug ?


Master Explorer has 24mm lugs.


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are my two. Over looking middle island down here in warrnambool australia.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

They are a Marine Diver 500 and an Ocean diver 500. I really enjoy wearing these and have had a few compliments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teaklejr (Jan 14, 2013)

My Deep Blue Day/Night PVD T100 and her body guards!!! Absolutely love the look of this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1lucbesson (May 20, 2014)

Very nice watches,many great picture.
I like particularly the Master 2000 III blue dial.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Day/Night Diver


----------



## rollyblu (Nov 10, 2013)

Caldiver on silicone strap

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

rollyblu said:


> Caldiver on silicone strap
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Love that model - stunning dial. ;-)


----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Better pics Deepblue Daynight recon v1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


In my dreams... Im really sick this watch but havent enought money... sadly...

Отправлено с моего JY-G3


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I have owned several over the years but this one recently caught my eye.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The new juggy's with 9015 are a fantastic bang for the $$

Can't go wrong at all. If my collection wasn't out of hand I would have been all over the white dial / white bezel one.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Go ahead Dan, I got that apartment waiting for ya..


----------



## Nandoman23 (May 10, 2014)

How do I load a picture to share?


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gen II Master Explorer in blue. Love it.

Those aren't sctractes on the sapphire BTW - I just left the barber shop


----------



## mcrawfo22 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Deep Blue Chrono coming in the mail on Tuesday. It is a Pro Sea Chrono 1K. I really want to go ahead and order the NATO strap for it, but do not know the width size. Could anyone clue me in? here is the link....

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...efix=bond+nato,aps&rh=i:aps,k:bond nato strap


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Pro Aqua 1500 QB Green


----------



## sienarot (Aug 21, 2012)

mcrawfo22 said:


> I have a Deep Blue Chrono coming in the mail on Tuesday. It is a Pro Sea Chrono 1K. I really want to go ahead and order the NATO strap for it, but do not know the width size. Could anyone clue me in?


I could be wrong, but I don't think you can put a nato strap on that just because of the way the lugs are.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

My fourth Deep Blue









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunray II


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

My own photos to come when mine lands next week, but this owner's excellent shot will suffice for the meantime.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice picture.


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

iPhone 4 pics&#8230;&#8230;unfortunately, so you'll have to forgive the rough low-light ones.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

great DB DM3000.. Love the white dial on that one.. Nice photo too!!


----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

Just got my Alpha Marine 42mm over the weekend and sized it today. I can't wait to introduce it to some water! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

The Depthmeter Professional in blue.

Also have a silver protac 1000m that's a great beater

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaos46 (Jun 27, 2014)

Picked up a DayNight Finally joining the club


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Aqua Expedition


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another AE


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

AEeeeee


----------



## all4u2c (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice DB's. I also own 9 DB's my recent one is the Swiss Made aqua expedition 1000m, with the Sellita SW 200 movement. This is a very nice movement but my 9015 movement's have been extraordinary and precise. Love them also.


----------



## all4u2c (Jul 29, 2014)

i ALSO HAVE THE WHITE VERSION AND i LOVE THE ORANGE BRACELET YOU HAVE!!!! i AM ON THE HUNT FOR A NEW BRACELET!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

I want this....


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Another from the stable and perhaps my favorite model line from the brand! Pro Aqua 1500:


----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

watchobs said:


> Another from the stable and perhaps my favorite model line from the brand! Pro Aqua 1500:


Awesome


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Deep blue 1k all purpose diver been a great beater....

*


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> I want this....


Guys hello from Greece! You know where I find this? I like it...


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

deepbluewatches.com
deepbluewatches.ca


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

At 2m with the depthmeter professional! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaos46 (Jun 27, 2014)

Out with the Sea Ram today


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got my Juggy3 in So I figured would share some pictures. #4 of 5000:


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful watches guys. I hope to join the DB club soon.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

TysonJones - those are the BEST pics I have seen of that white juggy! Wow.

Lume shot is money!!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

watchobs said:


> Another from the stable and perhaps my favorite model line from the brand! Pro Aqua 1500:


Gotta take that plastic off the caseback buddy 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## angcd3 (Aug 1, 2014)

New to this forum, but decided on my first Deep blue from some of the recommendations from members on this site. Pro sun diver III black will be here Monday! Cant wait.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> deepbluewatches.com
> deepbluewatches.ca


Are you sure? the watch is old...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Are you sure? the watch is old...


You're correct, they no longer sell the master mag

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

There are some beautiful watches here boys. Loving the different models we are all in to. Like it's been said heaps of times beforehand, Deep Blues are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

angcd3 said:


> New to this forum, but decided on my first Deep blue from some of the recommendations from members on this site. Pro sun diver III black will be here Monday! Cant wait.


Welcome aboard - congrats on the new DB, you'll def be satisfied with that Pro Sun Diver.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

asho coxo said:


> There are some beautiful watches here boys. Loving the different models we are all in to. Like it's been said heaps of times beforehand, Deep Blues are the best bang for the buck.


Your def right about that !


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Gotta take that plastic off the caseback buddy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


 just notice that, looks like the piece was fresh out the box. Stunning watch and background.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone have a pic of the Auto Sea Ram on bracelet?


----------



## jam393 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I have been looking at the T100...very nice. What are your thoughts on the watch? Any issues or problems? Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


>


a true dive piece at work !


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is my Pro Aqua modded with Dagaz Snow Flake hands. Enjoy!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Incoming:


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Will3020 said:


> just notice that, looks like the piece was fresh out the box. Stunning watch and background.


You are correct sir! I always try to take pict. upon arrival before subjecting my "affordable" divers too their intended "desk diving" abuse!






Suggestion taken with what I'm sure the friendly reminder was intended ;~) Although I will say that amongst my many faults this might continue to be one of them, being that unless they fall off themselves I generally don't remove them! So after immersing myself in the pangs of guilt for having committed such an egregious WUS act







I've decided to move on with my WUS life having been edu-mu-cated just a little more ;-)! 
Here's another example of my lack of peeling skills on a Alpha Marine


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's another of my DB's...


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

My latest. Blue Juggy III on blue silicon strap.


----------



## Laserjock (Apr 21, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


So is this the 42mm Alpha Marine in yellow? The yellow numbers looks much more....well yellow on the website. I love that watch and band combination.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got mine today!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm looking forward to becoming a member of this club. Have a Juggy III on the way.

Does anyone know if the plan on more Pro Aqua's?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I just missed out on a Juggy III during Shop's Once Only sale. Had it in my shopping cart and when I went to check out "SOLD OUT". Bummer. It was a great price.


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

My newest acquisition and my first Deep Blue. Juggy III on SS bracelet, modded with black and white hands.














































-jwolfram


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

jwolfram said:


> My newest acquisition and my first Deep Blue. Juggy III on SS bracelet, modded with black and white hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the hand mod. Where did you get your hands? I wouldn't mind doing something similar with my blue Juggy III.


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I like the hand mod. Where did you get your hands? I wouldn't mind doing something similar with my blue Juggy III.


Honestly I bought it this way. I loved the watch with it's original hands, but when I saw it with the modded hands I couldn't resist anymore. I will try and find out for you.

-jwolfram


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I like the hand mod. Where did you get your hands? I wouldn't mind doing something similar with my blue Juggy III.


The gentleman who sold it to me informed me that he had the hands custom made for the watch by a small local watch maker in California.

-jwolfram


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so glad to finally be able to join this club!! 
I am so happy with this watch, and this brand, Deep Blue has another customer for life


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Arrived today. This is my Deep Blue, there are many like it, but this one is mine. 
ETA powered tritium lighthouse. I am not a bracelet guy so it went straight onto a leather NATO. 
Lume shot to follow tomorrow when I have access to a better camera.















Here is the lume shot:


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

that looks great on that strap! I just now dropped mine off at the Jeweler to have the SS bracelet swapped out for the silicone strap that DB sent me as a gift. he said I should have it back tomorrow (has to send it off to his watch maker doe to the strap being screwed in, instead of spring bars??) oh well, 1 day wont kill me i guess. 
Ill post a pic of it on the new strap tomorrow.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I am so happy to be able to participate with the Deep Blue club. My first and only Deep Blue watch arrived yesterday and I could not be more pleased. Here are a few pics:

With my personal baking powder submarine:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> I am so happy to be able to participate with the Deep Blue club. My first and only Deep Blue watch arrived yesterday and I could not be more pleased. Here are a few pics:
> 
> With my personal baking powder submarine:


A big congrats ! a true Depthmaster beauty. I think the dial looks even better than the original model.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

PowerChucker said:


> I am so glad to finally be able to join this club!!
> I am so happy with this watch, and this brand, Deep Blue has another customer for life
> View attachment 1601118


spectacular DB choice !


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Love my Recon:


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Got it today. Really wanted it as an Auto, but they weren't available. Only nitpick is the second hand doesn't always line up, but I can live with that. Already have 2 more incoming. I may need an intervention.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Will3020 said:


> spectacular DB choice !


Than you very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue's T100 watches RULE THE NIGHT!!!This is my DNRD & I just pulled the trigger on the Turquoise/Navy Alpha Marine 500 which will be here Friday!Look for a full review & tons of pics this Saturday,Hoo Ya!!!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a beautiful Alpha Marine! I think thats the next Deep Blue that I want.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Deep Blue's T100 watches RULE THE NIGHT!!!This is my DNRD & I just pulled the trigger on the Turquoise/Navy Alpha Marine 500 which will be here Friday!Look for a full review & tons of pics this Saturday,Hoo Ya!!!


absolutely gorgeous DB divers !


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got my Sun Diver III 1K back from the jeweler about 10 min ago. I had him replace the stock SS bracelet with the Deep Blue black silicone strap.
I like it, makes it look a whole new watch!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

TysonJones said:


> View attachment 1582383


what an incredible lume shot |>


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

For those interested in attaching a *'Official DEEP BLUE Club'* membership badge to your signature, feel free to resize and use.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been wanting to do this for months just couldn't seem to get around to it.But with a new Alpha Marine 500 due tomorrow(on SS Bracelet) the DNRD was begging for the Zulu:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I've been wanting to do this for months just couldn't seem to get around to it.But with a new Alpha Marine 500 due tomorrow(on SS Bracelet) the DNRD was begging for the Zulu:


DB on the Nato - |>|>


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

This just in.Will try to do a review & post pics Saturday.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Just for poops and giggles I thought I'd try some honey alligator boots on my Recon. I'm quite liking the contrast.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Just for poops and giggles I thought I'd try some honey alligator boots on my Recon. I'm quite liking the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 1606633
> View attachment 1606634


...I was just looking at a similar strap in Bone White & wondering how it would look,perfect timing,thanks.


----------



## deucalion (Jul 6, 2014)

My first DB:








My next DB DAYNIGHT -RECON T100 TRITIUM SWISS MADE BLACK DIAL


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

This one came today.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

How do you like the white /orange Sea Ram?


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got it today, from ShopHQ. I waffled between it, and the Blue faced SeaRam. The day after I ordered it, they reduced the price on the colored face versions. Had I not also ordered yet another DB, I would have picked up the blue one as well.

It is a substantial watch, the heaviest in my meager collection, and is about as big as I feel comfortable on my 7 1/4" wrist. Too early yet to tell how it's going to be, accuracy wise.

The bezel lines up nicely, and is easy to grip, with a solid click that is just right as far as the effort to turn it. The screw down crown engages the easiest of any watch I have handled or own, without feeling the least bit flimsy.

So far, I really like it.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Back in the fold! Fourth DB for me. I love it!


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

This is the new Lady Blue Sea Ramic. I've been waiting forever for Deep Blue to come out with some new women's watches. The face is black MOP, which looks a lot nicer in person. It's 36mm but wears a little larger.



However, I don't like the white strap and would prefer to replace it with a stainless steel bracelet. Deep Blue doesn't have any in the right size (18mm lug width), so can anyone recommend something else that's appropriate? I'm going to stick a NATO on it until I can find a bracelet.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Richyb86 said:


>


;-)|>


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Another SeaRam


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

The white/orange Sea Ram will be mine soon, very, very soon.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alpha Marine Inbound (landing 8/28/14)









These have been released into the wild


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

My last Deep Blue...for now.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Stock Bracelet or Silicone Strap???


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Drudge said:


> Stock Bracelet or Silicone Strap???


Bracelet looks outstanding on the SR.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bracelet!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

mekenical said:


>


Love this DB GMT, impressive.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just like this pic


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is my first Deep Blue, and I am thoroughly impressed with the quality and heft of the watch.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Here is my first Deep Blue, and I am thoroughly impressed with the quality and heft of the watch.


Love the color combo of the dial and the strap. Well done ! ;-)|>


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

New member to the club today!!! This one is fresh off the FedEx truck!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Been watching for one of these exact Blue with Red Hands Aqua Expeditions to become available and late last night this one showed up on f/29 and got to cross off one grail on my grail list.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Deep Blue makes great stuff, here is my third one, I had the Pro diver 1km the first and second edition which I sold, but the blue color on this one is unbelievable :





And looking at these cutouts in the bezel makes me wanna become a metallurgist 



Already ordered a shark mesh bracelet that must go well with this bad boy, and a Tudor style nato too :

[url=http://postimage.org/]
[/URL]


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Another shot of my Deep Blue Juggernaut 3 from the other day:


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

I have had these Deep blues. Allways wanted to try a 2000m diver, got a master:
http://i.imgur.com/6aEyIj0.jpg

I like the quality but never bonded with the hands (which would have been easy to a paint white) and also a bit to big for me and so heavy on the bracelet so sold it in the end. Fun watch to try though!

Than later had this daynight in pvd, and what a impressive case and a case I loved! The pvd was very nicely applied and matte black and no sign of any breakthrough when I had it. Sadly I never liked the tritium tubes, if this would have had the dial on the master 2000 I would never have sold it. Big but very comfortable to wear on my small wrist with it's rounded lugs.










Will I own a deep blue in the future? I think so if I find one I like and that aren't enormous. Great watches for their pricetag.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

TysonJones said:


> Another shot of my Deep Blue Juggernaut 3 from the other day:
> 
> View attachment 1647373


Great looking watch and photo there


----------



## berkrivs (Feb 24, 2014)

Juggernaut w/ rally strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived today from f/29, my first, one and only Deep Blue and along with its sapphire bezel, and smooth ETA movement, I think it is an amazing watch. 
Really like the ratcheting band with dive extension.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


>


gorgeous ! well done. Love that it has the ratcheting clasp.


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

PVD Daynight Diver


----------



## Matt Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

After an unusually complicated search for a solid tool diver, I finally settled on a Master Diver 1000 with the blue dial. Ordered it last night from the Canadian site, which played a big part in my decision as it eliminates any customs and import fees I may incur if I were to go with one of my other choices (the Armida A1 42mm was almost the one I went for). That being said, I've always lusted after a Master Diver, and the simplicity of the design really grabbed me when I saw one early last year. Cant wait for it to get here. Will post pics ASAP!


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

After having only autos for 30 or so years, I am into quartz now. 
This is the newcomer in the family. I wanted something nice and bright. This fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Matt Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

She arrived this morning, a day early! Stoked! A little pissed that the upper solid end link doesn't seat flush like the lower one does, and it pops free from the case every now and then, but other than that (which doesn't seem to be as much of an issue when it's on my wrist) it's perfect. Please welcome Master Diver #0007/5000 (blue dial).


----------



## Matt Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Better pics:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My Deep Blue seems to like the Tudor-style nato very much


----------



## Matt Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok, so after a few days of wear, the solid end link popping out of position is starting to piss me off. Is there a quick fix I could try to seat it in the lug better, or am I looking at a faulty strap or spring bar? Every time I put my elbow on the couch and rest my head on my hand, the end link pops out! Maybe I should just get a leather strap for it. Never had luck with stainless bracelets. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## vicentk (Mar 15, 2014)

My first Deep Blue is Juggernaut III, after on hand the quality is good heavy and solid but the hair line is rough.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi! Yesterday received a package. This is my first Deep Blue. Gorgeous watch!


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Some Deep Blue Juggy 3 pics from my recent vacation:


----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)

My humble collection.


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice collection there Monsieur Gopher. I'm lucky enough to have a ocean diver 500 too. Great watch. Mine's with a yellow dial though. I really like the master 2000 you have. It's a beauty. 


From the lower globe....


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you just buy this? Where?



vicentk said:


> My first Deep Blue is Juggernaut III, after on hand the quality is good heavy and solid but the hair line is rough.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

You guys are killing me with these Blue Juggy autos. Where can I get one?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt Johnson said:


> Ok, so after a few days of wear, the solid end link popping out of position is starting to piss me off. Is there a quick fix I could try to seat it in the lug better, or am I looking at a faulty strap or spring bar? Every time I put my elbow on the couch and rest my head on my hand, the end link pops out! Maybe I should just get a leather strap for it. Never had luck with stainless bracelets. Thanks in advance for any info.


I'm betting you've got a bad spring bar. I have a Master Diver 1000 in my collection and never have a problem with it (or any of the other 20 or so Deep Blues I own). Call Stan at the number in the instruction folder and explain your problem. I'm sure he'll send you a new spring bar without a problem.


----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)

asho coxo said:


> Nice collection there Monsieur Gopher. I'm lucky enough to have a ocean diver 500 too. Great watch. Mine's with a yellow dial though. I really like the master 2000 you have. It's a beauty.
> 
> From the lower globe....


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## vicentk (Mar 15, 2014)

footie said:


> You guys are killing me with these Blue Juggy autos. Where can I get one?


I'm bought it from second hand market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm trying to establish an all Swiss auto deep blue collection as we Monsieur Gopher. You're one up on me my good man. I have a marine diver 500 to go with the yellow baby. I'm always on the look out for another offering from your deep blue usa boys. 
They weren't just kind words by the way, they were the truth ya lucky bugger!!!


From the lower globe....


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

Wearing the OD 500 right now as a matter of fact!


From the lower globe....


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

For those who own a PVD Deep Blue, I am looking at one. How is the PVD quality?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This DB lume-ster.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

First time on the wrist. Love.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Switched to leather. How do we like?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

some new Lume shots of the Sun Diver III 1K.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

PowerChucker said:


> some new Lume shots of the Sun Diver III 1K.
> View attachment 2028346


a true TORCH ! wow !


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Some Juggy 3 shots from the weekend:


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Where can I buy an auto Juggernaut III? Deep blue doesn't have them on their website.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe they were a ShopHQ only item. Only way to get one now is used market. I wound up getting a quartz version, but I may be flipping it.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

gruntmedik said:


> I believe they were a ShopHQ only item. Only way to get one now is used market. I wound up getting a quartz version, but I may be flipping it.


Let me know if you do, thanks!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhh...I'm dying to get mine soon. Being a Baylor U. Bear I have a sun dial green 1k coming in a couple of days. Really pumped.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

My new Sea Ram 500 Swiss Ronda. The Blue Automatic 9015 comes in today as well in blue


----------



## nabwong (Feb 16, 2008)

Joined the club










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

The Deep Blue Sea Ram Automatic - Blue Dial - Miyota 9015 Movement


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> Currently just the now discontinued quartz Juggernaut
> 
> View attachment 1192227
> 
> View attachment 1192228


Ok I officially love this watch. I'm wondering if the Juggernaut II ever came in an automatic? I'v been trying to find one.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

TysonJones said:


> The Deep Blue Sea Ram Automatic - Blue Dial - Miyota 9015 Movement


Looks great. I have one of these on order. Glad to see the bezel is full lume, the current product pics don't show this.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

New DB chrono today...


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

JinxCanada said:


> Ok I officially love this watch. I'm wondering if the Juggernaut II ever came in an automatic? I'v been trying to find one.


Yes, the Juggy II came in auto. There are one or two on ebay right now, but I like the look of the Juggy III auto better. Hard to find right now.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> Where can I buy an auto Juggernaut III? Deep blue doesn't have them on their website.


I've been looking for a couple of months. From what I've found there are no new ones out there. The used market is sparse as well, one or two here or there, but usually the asking price is too high IMO for a watch that was $199 on Shophq back in June. If I bought it for $199 back then (dang) I would be holding it tight as well.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Couldnt help it ..got an e-mail from Deep Blue ."Pre-Black Friday Sale " prices were toooo good to resist Sea Ram MOP on the way ....hope I like Deep Blue ... my 1st ...LOL


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Stellite said:


> Here is mine and I also have a blue dial version just like yours:-!
> 
> And here it is with a kevlar/carbon strap:


Any brand/model suggestions on this awesome looking strap?


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> Any brand/model suggestions on this awesome looking strap?


Anyone?


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

ya I hear ya. Guys asking $500 and up for a Juggernaut II on ebay. That's just nuts when I KNOW they bought it for less than $200.00 I really want one..but I'm not about to get bent over for it.


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

someone here...please sell me your Juggernaut II auto!!! PM me!!!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Must say I'm very impressed with this watch. Very comfortable and not to heavy at all. No end links a huge plus too me. Love the Baylor Bear green sun dial.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

My DB Sea Ram Quartz came in the other day and now it's going back to jomashop for a return due to some sort of imperfection that lies between the crystal and the face... I have a basic set of tools coming in from esslinger, how easy would it be to remove the crystal and take out this imperfection. It sort of looks like a spec of dust. Here's a picture, I know it's pretty minor but things like this drive me nuts, it's not something I can live with...


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

If you open up the case you void the warranty- just call and get an exchange they should be happy to send you a shipping label and ship the exchange no charge .


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

I love the Juggernaut II because of all the DB Logos on it...on sides etc. That's why I want one. I like the juggy III also...but just prefer the II


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy black Friday to me.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there any love for the DB older Pro Tac and the newer Sea Ram quartz?


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

rmeron said:


> Is there any love for the DB older Pro Tac and the newer Sea Ram quartz?


I've got myself a Sea Ram 500 quartz coming in the mail as we speak! I will be posting pics as soon as she arrives

Cheers!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

flexoffender said:


> I've got myself a Sea Ram 500 quartz coming in the mail as we speak! I will be posting pics as soon as she arrives Cheers!


 Ditto.This one.


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful, I am excited to be part of the DB family!

Here is the one I am anxiously awaiting.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

That makes 3 of us!


CRAIG4FSU said:


> Ditto.This one.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

They are gorgeous. 

How long is DB running this sale?


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> They are gorgeous.
> 
> How long is DB running this sale?


I am guessing just until Sunday given that it is supposed to be a black friday sale. Either way if it continues another week that would be great! The more the merrier!


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

davewe said:


> That makes 3 of us!


Congrats! post pics as soon as it arrives! Welcome to the DB family


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately I may have to wait to post pics. My wonderful wife got it for me as a Xmas present 


flexoffender said:


> Congrats! post pics as soon as it arrives! Welcome to the DB family


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I ended up ordering a DayNight OPS Pro 46mm for $322.88 from ShopHQ. I couldn't refuse it at that price.

I had thought that I was going to get one for the holidays but it ended up that I wasn't so with my hesitation, only the Silver dial was available. The black and blue dials look to be sold out on DB's website too.

We'll see how legible the silver dial is is with the white hands. Hopefully it's OK.
46mm on a 7.25 flat wrist with the sloping lugs should be ok. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

EHV said:


> I ended up ordering a DayNight OPS Pro 46mm for $322.88 from ShopHQ. I couldn't refuse it at that price.
> 
> I had thought that I was going to get one for the holidays but it ended up that I wasn't so with my hesitation, only the Silver dial was available. The black and blue dials look to be sold out on DB's website too.
> 
> ...


Awesome snag! Im sure it'll come out beautifully, I love the tritium tubes and the lume on the day/night collections.

Can't wait to see some pics of it as soon as it arives!

I waited a little too long myself, I wanted the searam 500 MOP with black dial and bezel but they sold out, so I settled with the white bezel. Still an awesome looking watch. I also just got confirmation on the shipment today.

Cheers!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> View attachment 2218337


What an amazing color dial on that DB ;-)|>


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Finally; a good pic of the blue mop dial not from DB. I took a chance and ordered one hoping I will like it. I believe I will.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just received this on monday after taking advantage of the BF sale last weekend. This is not for me but a gift I'm giving this Sat for my son's Godfather to be. The size is great. It def does not feel like the dimensions say. Wears smaller but perfect IMO. The only gripe is for some dam reason the clasp feels very tinny and cheap. If this had the ratcheting clasp it would be superb!

This has a very Oris feel to it and is a great affordable alternative for those looking for a nice doughnut shaped case. And I like the nice travel case it came with instead of the std plastic case most DB's come with. A nice bonus to package the gift nicely. The black dial is rich and deep. The orange accents just pop off the dial and adds a perfect amount of oomph.

Hell, if he doesn't like it I'll keep it for myself haha













































































































SOLID heartbeat too, can't ask for better!


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm opposite to you. I didn't think much of the case the watch came in. I was disappointed not to get the plastic DB standard case


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2218337&d=1417652531"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the dial even more in your picture! I can't wait for my black mop dial to arrive


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice,DannyT.I have cut myself off from anymore automatics for the time being,but,i did eye those pretty hard.

What band/bracelet are you guys thinking for your sea rams?I'm not much of a fan of the soft silicone at all.Everything seems to stick to it.I'm thinking WJean shark on the blue and a Hirsch carbon fiber black w/white stitching on the black dial sea ram i have coming.

Thoughts?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JinxCanada said:


> I'm opposite to you. I didn't think much of the case the watch came in. I was disappointed not to get the plastic DB standard case


Really? if you want I have a couple extra plastic DB boxes if you want to trade one for that travel case you got  PM me if you want to do a trade. I'd love to have a travel case myself.

Danny


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Really? if you want I have a couple extra plastic DB boxes if you want to trade one for that travel case you got  PM me if you want to do a trade. I'd love to have a travel case myself.
> 
> Danny


sorry it was a gift and I sent the watch to my Brother already.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

FedEx made a visit today!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

My newest just arrived today:


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

And mine arrived yesterday. Nice value for $322 bucks. Nice presentation withe the Pelican-like case. Fit and finish is on par with similarly priced Micro brand divers. 9015 movement winds very easily and seems to function fine. At 12+ hours, I am only +1 second. That needs further study. Also checking power reserve. The bezel moves easily but not too easily. Too bad it's a 120 click, I like 60 better and the last 5 clicks of this bezel are kind of sloppy. I'm only a desk diver so no worries. The band was listed a rubber but it is silicone. The quality of it is fine and it supports the watch well and it looks good but it's a dust and lint magnet.

Interestingly, the net pics do not show the distinction between the white hands and the silver dial nor do all of my pics but honestly, I am easily able to discern the time and I don't find the contrast to be that difficult at all. My second pic below should show the distinction.

All in all, it's a nice watch at a decent price but honestly, at retail or even with the DB sale happening now, I don't think that I'd do it. FOr the price that I paid or in the sub $500 realm, it's a good deal and it compares in quality, fit and finish to similarly priced micro divers and some Seiko and Orient pieces but one you hit the Sumo and brands like Halios, Benarus, Dagaz, Armida, Helson, etc., I don't think that my example truly measures up. MKII, UTS, Doxa, Sinn, Oris, no way at all. Breitling, Omega, etc. not even close. All of that is fine and at sub $450, I am very impressed. Add 6 interest free payments plus no shipping cost and I am truly happy with the purchase.

And, as always, I apologize for the horrible pics. I really need to build up my skills and my equipment......!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Black Sea Ram showed up.I foresee a Hirsch carbon,black w/white stitching going on this one.


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

New arrival** sea ram 500, black mop dial, with white ceramic bezel. #25/5000


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Sharp.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

One more shot of my latest on Bonetto Cinturini rubber.


----------



## EagleRock86 (Nov 4, 2014)

Deep blue web site shows the hands as red not orange !!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

EagleRock86 said:


> Deep blue web site shows the hands as red not orange !!


They are definitely orange.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

flexoffender said:


> New arrival** sea ram 500, black mop dial, with white ceramic bezel. #25/5000


Share more pics please

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

samdwich said:


> Share more pics please
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Samdwich-

My pleasure 

First three are on the stock silicon strap, which is fine other than being a dust magnet.

I ordered a light brown with blue stitching strap from crown and buckle that arrived right after the watch, which I absolutely in love with.

Check out pics on imgur



http://imgur.com/0yXhA


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's mine. Will be up for sale later today ...


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks great on you. Someone is gonna get a nice one.


anonsurfer said:


> Here's mine. Will be up for sale later today ...


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

I must like the "out there" dials. First (at my request) the wife got me the blue-blue MOP Sea ram. Now I just pulled the trigger on the Master Explorer in red. From Deep Blue's site:


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm usually pretty conservative when it comes to the watches, so I can't believe how much I love my blue dial Sea Ram on the orange Bonetto Cinturini strap I just received!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I'm usually pretty conservative when it comes to the watches, so I can't believe how much I love my blue dial Sea Ram on the orange Bonetto Cinturini strap I just received!


Looks great, the perfect strap for the blue dial and orange hands. An orange Hirsch Extreme would also look good.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

davewe said:


> Looks great on you. Someone is gonna get a nice one.


Thanks. I have been wearing smaller watches lately so it looks and feels a bit big to me.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I just bought a second ladies Sea Ramic, white MOP face with blue bezel. I didn't like the white silicon strap so I took it off, but now I'm having trouble finding a replacement that I like either. The spring bars are so close to the case that it's a real struggle to put it on a NATO, and I don't like the way a NATO fits on my wrist anyway. I've been trying to find a 2-piece nylon strap with some kind of blue stripe, but there don't seem to be any out there in an 18mm width either. My fallback is a SS bracelet, which is what I put on my other DB, but I'd rather have a nylon strap. Any ideas where I might find a 2-piece?


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

davewe said:


> I must like the "out there" dials. First (at my request) the wife got me the blue-blue MOP Sea ram. Now I just pulled the trigger on the Master Explorer in red. From Deep Blue's site:
> View attachment 2292402


Dave, That is an exquisite piece, nice choice! I love my black MOP dial, so I know the feeling of wanting to pull the trigger on another one. ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

KCZ said:


> I just bought a second ladies Sea Ramic, white MOP face with blue bezel. I didn't like the white silicon strap so I took it off, but now I'm having trouble finding a replacement that I like either. The spring bars are so close to the case that it's a real struggle to put it on a NATO, and I don't like the way a NATO fits on my wrist anyway. I've been trying to find a 2-piece nylon strap with some kind of blue stripe, but there don't seem to be any out there in an 18mm width either. My fallback is a SS bracelet, which is what I put on my other DB, but I'd rather have a nylon strap. Any ideas where I might find a 2-piece?
> 
> View attachment 2297978


Great choice!, I love the color combo. Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but i did find a navy 2 piece nylon on amazon for 30usd. If you want to take a gamble, this would be the way to go. There are no reviews, so thats where I would be a little skeptical.

heres a link:

Amazon.com: DaLuca Two Piece Ballistic Nylon NATO Watch Strap - Navy : 18mm: Watches

Congrats on the new piece!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

flexoffender said:


> Great choice!, I love the color combo. Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but i did find a navy 2 piece nylon on amazon for 30usd. If you want to take a gamble, this would be the way to go. There are no reviews, so thats where I would be a little skeptical.
> 
> heres a link:
> 
> ...


I bought that exact strap, decided I didn't like the navy enough to go to the trouble of putting it on, so I set it aside somewhere and now I can't find it. LOL. I found a 2-piece bright blue Kevlar that I just ordered, maybe that will be the right color. Maybe I should also try some curved spring bars so I can experiment with some other one-piece NATO's without excessive aggravation, but I truly doubt I'll find one that fits my wrist correctly.


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

You blokes really seem to be digging the new gen DB's. I'm keen to get a look but the dealerships have dried up down under. Big raps on the new Sea Rams. You fellas are lucky stateside. New day, new watch!!!


From the lower globe....


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

With the 30% discount for the holidays, the Master Explorer was only $244 - so it was crazy not to pull said trigger. And yet I resisted. After all there are all the Xmas expenses and my wife did just buy me the Sea Ram, which darn it, I don't get to handle till Xmas. So I hemmed and hawed a bit until she insisted I get it and helped me choose the red color! Of course we are relatively newlyweds (15 months). We'll see what her attitude it like at 15 years 


flexoffender said:


> Dave, That is an exquisite piece, nice choice! I love my black MOP dial, so I know the feeling of wanting to pull the trigger on another one. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the white bezel black mop pics I'm getting a second sea ram and I'm not sure which one

Herr is mine


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

I see that the Deep Blue Depthmeter Ana/Digi is not represented here. Is this watch not looked upon kindly in this club? Is it considered a "real" Deep Blue, or a distant step child that doesn't carry the Deep Blue pedigree? Just curious about the general opinions of it. 

Thanks,
kev


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Figured I'd change the content in this post since my original posted twice???? Anyway, I realize that this is likely not a $400 watch, but is it at least worth more than the $99 price? I mean, is $99 a deal at all?

Thanks,
kev​


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

One more on the way.With the 30% off it ended up costing approximately $350.Regularly $500.After speaking with a customer rep,they're discontinuing a few of their models.When they're gone,they're gone.

This will be DB #4 for me.This one.I have T100 on my Armourlite ISO and it is BRIGHT!!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

flexoffender said:


> Great choice!, I love the color combo. Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but i did find a navy 2 piece nylon on amazon for 30usd. If you want to take a gamble, this would be the way to go. There are no reviews, so thats where I would be a little skeptical.
> 
> heres a link:
> 
> ...


Look what I found, a bright blue Momentum Kevlar strap that fits. This is perfect.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if the hands are orange like all the others or red (like in the picture) on these two sea rams? Can't say red is my favourite color but orange I do like ;-)


----------



## Painfreak (Dec 4, 2013)

So happy to join the deep blue dive watch owner.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Painfreak said:


> So happy to join the deep blue dive watch owner.
> View attachment 2338586
> 
> View attachment 2338594


Is that the light or is that a pvd recon?

Still love mine 2 years in


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Got this today, now on a black/red stitch leather


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

KCZ said:


> Look what I found, a bright blue Momentum Kelvar strap that fits. This is perfect.


That looks awesome! The strap flows perfectly, glad you could find one that worked.

Cheers


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

Jockinho said:


> Does anyone know if the hands are orange like all the others or red (like in the picture) on these two sea rams? Can't say red is my favourite color but orange I do like ;-)


From what I can tell, the pictures on Deep Blue's website show the hands being closer to a red color. But from most of our experiences the hands are definitely orange.

Hope that helps!


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

:-! Looks awesome! I was excited to see pictures of the red dial!

Cheers on the new aquisition


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jockinho said:


> Does anyone know if the hands are orange like all the others or red (like in the picture) on these two sea rams? Can't say red is my favourite color but orange I do like ;-)





flexoffender said:


> From what I can tell, the pictures on Deep Blue's website show the hands being closer to a red color. But from most of our experiences the hands are definitely orange.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Definitely orange. Here is my blue dial Sea Ram auto on orange Bonetto Cinturini:


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

I attempted to join the Deep Blue club today and the PVD Depthmaster Ana/Digi was sold out on Deep Blue's website...oddly enough, it was available on DB's Amazon store (they listed five available). Too bad. I was looking forward to picking one up and trying it out. I had been interested in one of these since I saw the write up on them on one of the blogs this summer. Links below:

Deep Blue: DEPTHMETER ANA/DIGI - BLACK PVD SOLD OUT - DEPTHMETER ANA/DIGI COLLECTION - PVD $109.

Amazon: http://goo.gl/7qjhcN

Either Deep Blue doesn't update their Amazon site or they sold enough at their holiday prices and aren't interested in selling more. It seems a bit strange to me though.


----------



## maloboy (Sep 5, 2014)

Just received three Sea Ram 500 watches, wanna swap bezels between two of them to achieve a unique look that Deep Blue doesn't seem to offer (orange sun ray dial, white ceramic bezel with black markings). Had anyone here ever successfully removed a bezel from a Deep Blue Sea Ram 500? I wish I could include pics, but these watches are my Christmas / birthday gifts and I'm not allowed to play with them yet (Mrs. Claus laid down the rules as spoon as they came). Thank you WUS and everyone putting up pics. Good looking timepieces Deep Blue pos out. Glad to join in the reindeer games.


----------



## maloboy (Sep 5, 2014)

Puts out. Stupid autocorrect. Thanks!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

maloboy said:


> Just received three Sea Ram 500 watches, wanna swap bezels between two of them to achieve a unique look that Deep Blue doesn't seem to offer (orange sun ray dial, white ceramic bezel with black markings). Had anyone here ever successfully removed a bezel from a Deep Blue Sea Ram 500? I wish I could include pics, but these watches are my Christmas / birthday gifts and I'm not allowed to play with them yet (Mrs. Claus laid down the rules as spoon as they came). Thank you WUS and everyone putting up pics. Good looking timepieces Deep Blue pos out. Glad to join in the reindeer games.


It would probably be much easier to swap out the "guts" if you are brave enough to open the case. I haven't done this to my Sea Ram, but I have opened and regulated my Juggy III which shares the same basic case.


----------



## maloboy (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't even consider tackling this project "from behind", so to speak. I guess I'm done watching YouTube videos of people removing watch bezels with butterknives, screwdrivers, boiling water and other manner of DIY watch massacre. Now I get to watch videos on how to hollow out my watches instead. If I get it wrong I can always use the empty watches to keep small stuff in, like Tic Tacs or M&Ms. Wish me luck!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

maloboy said:


> I didn't even consider tackling this project "from behind", so to speak. I guess I'm done watching YouTube videos of people removing watch bezels with butterknives, screwdrivers, boiling water and other manner of DIY watch massacre. Now I get to watch videos on how to hollow out my watches instead. If I get it wrong I can always use the empty watches to keep small stuff in, like Tic Tacs or M&Ms. Wish me luck!


You could always take it to a local jeweler who has the proper knowledge to swap the movement/dial from case to case and the proper equipment to ensure they are sealed correctly. It should be a pretty simple job for them and wouldn't cost too much.


----------



## maloboy (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you for saving my brand new watches from a short life and agonizing (at last for me) demise. If/when I get this done I will post pics of what the orange face looks like with the white bezel. I truly appreciate the advice.


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

I recently joined !


----------



## maloboy (Sep 5, 2014)

D'oh! Realized last night that I can't swap watch movements between cases to achieve the orange dial / white bezel look that I'm going for. One watch (the white bezel donor) is a Sea Ram 500 quartz movement chronograph and the other watch (white bezel recipient) is a Sea Ram 500 non-chronograph, also quartz movement. So...
Has anyone ever safely pulled the bezel off a Deep Blue dive watch? If so, how'd ya do it? Thanks again to all.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

DB #4.Two more on the way :roll:.I really like this brand.Would love to find an Abyss.

The flat T-100 tritium tubes aren't as bright as my Armourlite ISO100 T-100 tubes,but,definitely not a deal breaker for me.This thing feels solid and oozes quality.


----------



## microdot (Dec 20, 2014)

tfinnan said:


> I attempted to join the Deep Blue club today and the PVD Depthmaster Ana/Digi was sold out on Deep Blue's website...oddly enough, it was available on DB's Amazon store (they listed five available). Too bad. I was looking forward to picking one up and trying it out. I had been interested in one of these since I saw the write up on them on one of the blogs this summer. Links below:
> 
> Deep Blue: DEPTHMETER ANA/DIGI - BLACK PVD SOLD OUT - DEPTHMETER ANA/DIGI COLLECTION - PVD $109.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what they are doing with the Amazon store. I guess they are not updating their inventory levels through the back-end Amazon interface. I ordered a DayNight Recon T-100 swiss auto in white/orange, Amazon said they had 5 in stock. I was a little disappointed when I got a message that they were out of stock and do I want the white/black or to cancel. It still says they have 4 in stock now. My immediate thought when I got the email was that this was some sort of sales tactic to capture more buyers.

I went ahead with the white/black. I hope I don't regret it. I kind of have a weird feeling about buying one of these now. I wrote them a nice message in reply, but got no response just the shipment notification in Amazon. I guess they are not a "high touch" operation 

I have traditionally been a big Edox fan and mostly stick to collecting that brand, but decided to get a nice tritium watch this year for Christmas. I was going to pick up a Ball Magnate chrono, but decided to give Deep Blue a shot because I am an entrepreneur myself and I like to support the little guys. But I kind of got the feeling they didn't care if they sold me a watch or not. I dunno, I hope I am impressed when I get this thing in the mail. Right now I'm feeling a little underwhelmed about dropping $1200 on one of these.

I really liked the ceramic bezel on my Edox Class 1 that I had, and I regret ever flipping it. I'm hoping the white ceramic on the Recon is equally nice and that the case and bracelet is nicely detailed. Fingers crossed that everything I have read is true about these guys. The DayNight Recon T-100 is swiss made and at a similar price point to Edox and a number of Ball watches on Amazon, so I'm hoping its at least Edox level of finishing but with lots of tubes! Right now I'm wearing a Grand Ocean that I picked up last year for a bit less than the DB, it has a very nicely polished deployant clasp and the case finishing is like jewelry and very nice...so that's kind of where my expectations are at.

I had picked up a reversible textured/smooth dark blue italian rubber strap that I thought would look nice with the orange, hoping it will look good with the black hand version.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> Black Sea Ram showed up.I foresee a Hirsch carbon,black w/white stitching going on this one.


Yep.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Sundiver with the orange bezel and ordered this one


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> CRAIG4FSU said:
> 
> 
> > Black Sea Ram showed up.I foresee a Hirsch carbon,black w/white stitching going on this one.
> ...


That thing is beautiful! Nice choice on the strap


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Stellite said:


> Here is mine and I also have a blue dial version just like yours:-!
> 
> And here it is with a kevlar/carbon strap:





flexoffender said:


> That thing is beautiful! Nice choice on the strap


Thanks.I shamelessly stole the idea from Stellite.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got mine today. It's impressive. I had no idea what to expect. It's huge! I also added the SS bracelet, which looks gorgeous but isn't on the watch yet. The green dial pops and is stunning. It's a nice add on to my omega seamaster, which I had been wearing daily. Here's a picture of it next to the omega for size and on its own.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> View attachment 2398705


after w/WJean shark.


----------



## SharpNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

New member here - picked up a Sea Ram 500 with a green dial.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

^^^Nice.Pics?


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got my new to me Sea Ram. Love it so far!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

^^^^^Those bracelets are pretty sweet,aren't they?


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> ^^^^^Those bracelets are pretty sweet,aren't they?


Yea, it is great. A little adjusting and it has been awesome. The Zulu straps it came with are nice too.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello from Singapore! So after lurking in this thread for the longest time, I finally pulled the trigger on a T100 Alpha Marine 500. Who could possibly resist the awesome sale prices on Deep Blue's website?

Really loving it so far!


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, who can resist ?


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics of mine


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Trosc said:


> Yes, who can resist ?


Ah! Yours is the exact model that I was hoping to pick up.. Managed to place the order but was told afterwards that they had run out of the blue white model.. Settled for the black white instead with the red tritium!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> View attachment 2218337


after w/shark.Thanks,WJean!


----------



## JinxCanada (Nov 19, 2014)

I decided I loved my Deep Blue Master Explorer so much....I sold my Breitling Chronomat Evolution automatic chronograph. I just don't think I'd ever wear it again....nor did I think it was any better than the Deep Blue. Sold...and gone...now I can afford some other Deep Blues


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Some crazy lume going on with the DayNight Recon!


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Deep Blue the best Lume forever, nearly.


----------



## Duffyj917 (May 28, 2011)

What happened to Deep Blue watches?? They haven't put out anything decent in a long time now....


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Duffyj917 said:


> What happened to Deep Blue watches?? They haven't put out anything decent in a long time now....


Personally, I feel that their DayNight series is the most appealing, even more specifically the Recon. However, that's been out of stock for the longest time now. They did mention on their Facebook page that we should be expecting to see a relaunch of the Recon in 3-5 months, with "some changes" though. Would be interesting to see what those changes are. I'm guessing that with the dwindling supply of Swiss ETA movements currently being used in the Recon, they may resort to a Seiko or Miyota 9015 for the next release..


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, I know it is not a diver anymore. A 45mm watch just does not work on my wrist. So I put the movement in a case that would suit my wrist diameter better.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

revad said:


> Sorry, I know it is not a diver anymore. A 45mm watch just does not work on my wrist. So I put the movement in a case that would suit my wrist diameter better.


Wow! I would never dare do something like that for fear of damaging the movement.. Definitely looks good!


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Managed to get my hands on a brand new Deep Blue DayNight 65 T100! Happy days!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Recon on Isofrane love my Recon


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Jiterator said:


> Personally, I feel that their DayNight series is the most appealing, even more specifically the Recon. However, that's been out of stock for the longest time now. They did mention on their Facebook page that we should be expecting to see a relaunch of the Recon in 3-5 months, with "some changes" though. Would be interesting to see what those changes are. I'm guessing that with the dwindling supply of Swiss ETA movements currently being used in the Recon, they may resort to a Seiko or Miyota 9015 for the next release..


I started a thread recently about this very topic, and Stan from Deep Blue responded and said they were releasing new models at Basel in March of this year. Despite some inquiries (i.e. begging) he would not give any teasers.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

No interest in DB anymore, in looking at the watches now offered i see more and more low end crap!!!! Brand has lost any prestige they might have had. Now just another shophq brand. The Invicta of divers. JMO


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Mikey.S said:


> No interest in DB anymore, in looking at the watches now offered i see more and more low end crap!!!! Brand has lost any prestige they might have had. Now just another shophq brand. The Invicta of divers. JMO


_Yeah you should just head right out and get yourself some Micheal Kors watch swag for AZ chilling..and sand diving...with your 38 total posts to date how can we argue with you, on DB's so called decline.

_


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally got my hands on my long lusted-after blue Juggy III. Now I can stay off of here for a while. hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

footie said:


> Finally got my hands on my long lusted-after blue Juggy III. Now I can stay off of here for a while. hahahahahahahahaha. [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2874497&d=1423236552"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a beaut! Congrats


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Yeah you should just head right out and get yourself some Micheal Kors watch swag for AZ chilling..and sand diving...with your 38 total posts to date how can we argue with you, on DB's so called decline.
> 
> _


Laughed harder than I should have at that post. 
I love my Invicta of divers and no one is going to keep me from shopping on shophq, because I am just basic like that.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Added a Juggy to the DB collection.Wearing a Strapped Watch Company distressed Horween Dublin strap.Shawn is a solid dude too.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Have this one coming on Thursday


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Craig4FSU, major props for the strap!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

chuckf1 said:


> Craig4FSU, major props for the strap!


Thanks.Like i said,Shawn is a solid guy to work with.His Ebay prices beat his website prices.He makes them once they're ordered so you can get a little extra length,different color stitching,etc.Horween leather is very soft.

Strapped


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Yeah you should just head right out and get yourself some Micheal Kors watch swag for AZ chilling..and sand diving...with your 38 total posts to date how can we argue with you, on DB's so called decline.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

flexoffender said:


> Laughed harder than I should have at that post.
> I love my Invicta of divers and no one is going to keep me from shopping on shophq, because I am just basic like that.


According to this guy, with only 29 posts you know even less than I do!!!!!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Couple of pics of the TOP Grade 2824 in my T100 Alpha Marine:


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Just joined the party. Sea Ram Auto. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steegmans (Oct 22, 2014)

My first Deep Blue Diver and I'm loving it!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Mikey.S said:


> No interest in DB anymore, in looking at the watches now offered i see more and more low end crap!!!! Brand has lost any prestige they might have had. Now just another shophq brand. The Invicta of divers. JMO


I have been a long time Deep Blue collector. I have a few. I really like the old stuff better. I would in no way consider them to be like Invicta though. True, they do produce some mighty big watches and some crazy colors, but I think there is a market for that type of stuff right now. If I started my own watch brand and sold 25,000 watches a year and then found out that I could sell 100,000 a year by simply offering bright colors..well then im producing bright colors. Their Chronographs are spot on, the materials are great. The Quality is amazing. I'd buy a few more it they didnt look so big on my wrist. The pro diver 1000 collection is about as large as I can stand. But their pro diver chronograph has got to be one of the best Bang for your Buck watches out there.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

steegmans said:


> My first Deep Blue Diver and I'm loving it!


Nice. These are great watches. How cool would it be thought if they offered the Sun Diver with a display case back? Enjoy it my friend


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Received my Daynight Scuba. Solid build, tight bezel amazing lume. I removed the SS bracelet and put it on a deep blue rubber


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Lume shot, no special effects, just came in from outside.


----------



## KLaFaille (Mar 6, 2015)

Picked up my first and definitely not last, Deep Blue watch last a few days back. The tritium could be just a touch brighter, but it's really quite readable in low light and not overpowering in pitch blackness so I really can't say too much bad about it. I ditched the SS bracelet right away, it's back in the box and still has the plastic on it, and the watch is wearing a heavy duty Crown & Buckle zulu which I think is a nice look even though I ordered a 22mm by mistake. o|









And a couple cell phone lume pics:


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gen 1 Ocean Diver with ETA 2824-2


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Daynight Scuba


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Thinking of the Sea Ram 500. Not sure whether to go with Auto or Quartz. Is the Auto significantly heavier than the quartz? I'd like this watch to be a daily wearer.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

visanic said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thinking of the Sea Ram 500. Not sure whether to go with Auto or Quartz. Is the Auto significantly heavier than the quartz? I'd like this watch to be a daily wearer.


I picked up an auto and didn't think I would like it but it's become my daily work watch. On the bracelet it's heavy, but on Silicon or the PU I ordered its very light. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks and nice band!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I too have a quartz on silicone; not very heavy at all. I also really like the grab & go convenience of quartz


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some more pics of the new DayNight Scuba. Shave 2mm off this and I might take one for a test drive. Looks like he did trim the lug width to 22mm.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw these on the Evine shop channel the other day and do like them.

Even though the DB's tend to wear smaller than their stated size, I would agree with shaving some mm's off of a lot of their models, these included but it doesn't look to be the trend based on what Stan usually says on TV.



Radar1 said:


> Some more pics of the new DayNight Scuba. Shave 2mm off this and I might take one for a test drive. Looks like he did trim the lug width to 22mm.
> 
> View attachment 3311050


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

EHV said:


> Saw these on the Evine shop channel the other day and do like them.
> 
> Even though the DB's tend to wear smaller than their stated size, I would agree with shaving some mm's off of a lot of their models, these included but it doesn't look to be the trend based on what Stan usually says on TV.


So you think these would wear ok despite the 45mm size?


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> So you think these would wear ok despite the 45mm size?


For me, it's not the width, but the thickness of many of the DP models that is too much of a good thing. My Ocean Diver 500 is 15mm and that's about as thick as I want to go. The DayNight Scuba are 15mm as well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chp5 said:


> For me, it's not the width, but the thickness of many of the DP models that is too much of a good thing. My Ocean Diver 500 is 15mm and that's about as thick as I want to go. The DayNight Scuba are 15mm as well.


Agreed. And lug-to-lug. I believe these new ones are 52mm. 15mm is definitely getting up there in thickness. Clearly, it is a business model that works for DB or they would have backed off a bit. Maybe he will reveal something a little smaller at Basel but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Agree with the thickness issue. To me, this is what makes them wear larger.

I think that with the lug design, they are not a problem at 45-46mm for a 7in.+ wrist but once above 13mm thickness, a watch starts to feel bigger to me.



Chp5 said:


> For me, it's not the width, but the thickness of many of the DP models that is too much of a good thing. My Ocean Diver 500 is 15mm and that's about as thick as I want to go. The DayNight Scuba are 15mm as well.





Radar1 said:


> So you think these would wear ok despite the 45mm size?


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Another Juggy in the collection.On Watchadoo 5 link steel.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

My collection


----------



## corbetto82 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just ordered an orange face/black bezel sea ram. Waiting patiently for March 31st...


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> View attachment 3404266
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404274


Wow what a beauty ! Epic lume too. ;-)|>


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)

*Still a favorite after all these years...

DEEP BLUE - MK2*


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

OneMoreOnce said:


> *Still a favorite after all these years...
> 
> DEEP BLUE - MK2*


I'm looking at one of these now.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

^^^^^^The Abyss came in a chest.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## NachtWatch (Nov 10, 2014)

Valjoux 7754


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently wearing


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

A clear choice when it's near the sea!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

This thing has the best dive strap i've ever felt or worn.Very soft,but,not flimsy.Extremely comfortable and probably the first one i'll not change.


----------



## JC63 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Wearing this one today


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Some more pics of the new DayNight Scuba. Shave 2mm off this and I might take one for a test drive. Looks like he did trim the lug width to 22mm.
> 
> View attachment 3311050












Anyone pick one of these up yet?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> Anyone pick one of these up yet?


No (to answer your question), but I do like what they've done here with the subtle wave pattern on the dial, the hour/minute sectioned hands, the polished chamfer along the case edge. What annoys me the off-center date window. Again. It's like this on their other models as well, with the window not perfectly aligned between the 4/5 o'clock markers. I can't fathom a reason for this other than missing on the details (no reason to not put it 3 o'clock though). Likewise (at least on the black) the white date wheel. I'm having less tolerance for that.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> No (to answer your question), but I do like what they've done here with the subtle wave pattern on the dial, the hour/minute sectioned hands, the polished chamfer along the case edge. What annoys me the off-center date window. Again. It's like this on their other models as well, with the window not perfectly aligned between the 4/5 o'clock markers. I can't fathom a reason for this other than missing on the details (no reason to not put it 3 o'clock though). Likewise (at least on the black) the white date wheel. I'm having less tolerance for that.


I understand the peeve but it really does not phase me at the price for all you get.

The blue tubes are what I prefer on this model.

I am considering adding this one as the tubes are great when out at night.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Doesn't make me love my SEA RAM 500 auto any less (the skewed window), but those little details add up. The tubes are nicely done on this as well, and I think how they incorporated into the split hands is genius (don't know if I've seen that elsewhere). Were I to not already have the SR500 and with the special pricing I'd be strongly tempted.

As to the post above about the size. It's certainly not svelte, but DB's cases wear smaller than the diameter alone suggests as the lug-to-lug is pretty moderate. Likewise the bezel is quite prominent which eases the impact of the dial somewhat. Actually, I'd suggest the Day/Night may wear a bit smaller still than the SEA RAM as the case edge is more refined with that polished ribbon, and the crown guards are smaller. The SEA RAM is more tool-oriented (design, not owner). The Day/Night bridges the gap a bit. I'm not helping myself here as I'm now thinking about this more.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

My blue tube orange face Scuba


----------



## chrono crazy (Mar 8, 2015)

The day night recon in this color combo is my favorite Deep Blue, I have about 10 Deep Blue's some automatics some quarz.


----------



## daveruss (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello to all, I'm new to owning a Deep Blue.
I was looking to buy a Bulova then saw some pictures of a Deep Blue Master Explorer 3 1000 and had to have one.
Came today and it looks better in the flesh than in the pictures.I sold a Brietling Hercules last year and this watch has more presence than that.
I'm very impressed with the styling and build quality.A Cyclops eye was added before I got it but I think I may remove it.Any thoughts?
Here's some pics of mine.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

New Scuba arrived today. Beauty!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

That Abyss completes the DB collection.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> New Scuba arrived today. Beauty!
> 
> 
> L


That's a good look.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

daveruss said:


> Hello to all, I'm new to owning a Deep Blue.
> I was looking to buy a Bulova then saw some pictures of a Deep Blue Master Explorer 3 1000 and had to have one.
> Came today and it looks better in the flesh than in the pictures.I sold a Brietling Hercules last year and this watch has more presence than that.
> I'm very impressed with the styling and build quality.A Cyclops eye was added before I got it but I think I may remove it.Any thoughts?
> ...


Loose the cyclops - jmho


----------



## NachtWatch (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## daveruss (Apr 6, 2015)

karlito said:


> Loose the cyclops - jmho


Have now lost the cyclops,looks a more classy watch,pics to follow.
Thanks


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Just Joined the Club!*

So I've recently become dive certified, and although I have many many dive watches I figured it was a good excuse to add another to the watch drawer. I ended up adding two, kind of accidentally.

I bid on eBay for a Depthmaster 3000m, and when I was sure I'd be outbid I went ahead and found a brand new Master Explorer online all the way in Australia (I'm in NJ, USA). Well by the time the Master Explorer was on it's way to me I ended up winning the Depthmaster, so now I've got two new Deep Blue watches.

I ended up getting the Depthmaster lightly used for half off, and I gotta say this is an impressive watch for the price. I'm not wild about how busy the design of the case is, or the design of the bezel, but the sapphire bezel insert is a great touch and adds a really nice look to the watch. The domed crystal is really great too. It's a beast of a watch, and very well made. The bezel is one of the best bezels I've ever owned... so incredibly solid and the ratcheting mechanism is amazing... it's better than my Panerai Submersible and both of my Omega Seamasters put together.



When I bought the Master Explorer I didn't realize it was one of the cheaper offerings from Deep Blue. I really wanted the DayNight Scuba, but when I saw the Master Explorer I jumped on it. Quality-wise I think I should've went with the DayNight. The ME is a beautiful watch...it's got that classic dive watch look. But the bezel is very cheap and the ratcheting mechanism is very weak and the clicks are not positive at all. With the Depthmaster I feel like once I set the bezel it won't move no matter what... but on the ME a rub against a wetsuit or equipment can easily turn the bezel. And the lume on the dots between 12 and 3 is very uneven... some dots are filled flush with the bezel, other dots are below the bezel. On the whole it's a very nice looking bezel, but I wished for more. The bezel is kind of an important part of a dive watch.

The dial is really nice and looks great, although the text on the lower part of the dial is small and hard to read. And the machining around the helium escape valve is a little sloppy... almost like someone had shaky hands when they countersunk the case before inserting the valve.

My few complaints aside, this is really a nice looking watch and a solid feeling watch for the most part and I'm excited to dive with it. Oh yeah, a note about the Miyota 9015. These are my first Miyotas as far as I know, and they have been keeping excellent time. Panerai is my favorite brand by far and my Deep Blues have been crushing my Panerai's in-house movement in terms of accuracy!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> New Scuba arrived today. Beauty!


I do like this model.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

daveruss said:


> Have now lost the cyclops,looks a more classy watch,pics to follow.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3640162
> View attachment 3640194


Never liked the cyclops. Good choice.


----------



## Pseudo-Fed (Jan 23, 2009)

Sent from my beautiful Iphone 6 Plus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm just passing through, but I thought I'd throw out some shots anyhow. 
Just got this Master 2000 II, Orange Lume face. The ETA movement is very nice and speedy. I like how the date changes over with a snap rather than gradually. 
Haven't decided if I'm keeping it.







View attachment 3758978
View attachment 3758986
View attachment 3759010
View attachment 3759018
View attachment 3759034
View attachment 3759050
View attachment 3759058


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Pseudo-Fed said:


>


Wearing my blue SR 500 Auto right now on a blue NATO.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sun's out, spring is here, seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Just Joined the Club!*



Tommer45 said:


> So I've recently become dive certified, and although I have many many dive watches I figured it was a good excuse to add another to the watch drawer. I ended up adding two, kind of accidentally.
> 
> I bid on eBay for a Depthmaster 3000m, and when I was sure I'd be outbid I went ahead and found a brand new Master Explorer online all the way in Australia (I'm in NJ, USA). Well by the time the Master Explorer was on it's way to me I ended up winning the Depthmaster, so now I've got two new Deep Blue watches.
> 
> ...


Isn't that why you have two wrists? ;-)
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

My new to me recon, on a Armidafrane


----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

I just joined the club/thread! Got myself a white bezel sea ram automatic! Such a nice watch!








Also just bought this NATO to go on it! Cannot wait!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> Another Juggy in the collection.On Watchadoo 5 link steel.
> 
> View attachment 3352282


Hi mate, nice watch, congrats, i was thinking about making this watch my first DB, im loving the blue dial markers, any idea where i could find one at a good price?
cheers


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I recently acquired one too, full lume bezel. I was worried that the size will be a bit big given its 45mm on my 7" wrist. But when I got it, it was more comfortable than I expected, even with the stock bracelet. I wasn't has big and heavy as my Borealis Seafarer and ECO Zilla on Suppas. The big crown was a pleasant surprise too, didn't bother my due to its smooth finishing. Even the crown on the smaller A8 bothered me sometimes because how sharp the knurling was.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> View attachment 3704130


Well done. One of my favorite DB pieces. ;-)|>


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ my only complaint is that the bezel alignment is a hair off and oddly the lume on the bezel is brighter and stronger than the dial. If they applied more lume it will be perfect. But I do like it more than my previous T25 DB which had useless tritium, and the Sun Diver 1k.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

My Sun Diver III, simply love it...


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've had many Deep Blues over the years. I've always been happy with them, they are great watches for the money. And Stan always provides excellent customer service before and after the purchase. |> |>
> 
> Here are a few shots of the DB's from over the years.


Already own a Sun Diver (see previous post) and am looking to buy one of these right now (Pro Aqua), do you have any idea (or pics) how the black dial one looks on a NATO/ZULU strap?

Thanks!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sign me up for the Club. One two many beers while surfing the web and I end up with a new watch. My boys got me interested in Deep Blue. They saw a few lume shots and that was it. While hunting down my first DB on eBay and WTB, I stumbled across this guy. He looked cool, minimal $ investment and although no-where near the lume of other DB's, it would do. This also kept me from buying another Seilko. Probably a good thing.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have to say I am quite taken by this one, don't see it much. Looks like DB doesn't sell it anymore. There are certainly some nods to Oris with the lugs and case edge. The bezel as an interesting edge, the insert is cleanly marked, the inner sloping chapter ring is always a plus for the depth it adds, and the hands/markers work well together. I have become more sensitive to white data wheels against black dials but in this design it's probably necessary to balance the 9 o'clock marker. I'm torn on which color combo I prefer. Yours, the blue/orange, or white/orange.

How big is your wrist? I see that the SD is a substantial 46mm. The lugs should have it wear smaller than the spec would suggest, but the same applies to my 45mm SEA RAM and it's probably the limit I can wear. So my interest is probably moot. 



Shadowjack said:


> My Sun Diver III, simply love it...


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Application for membership. Like @mannal I also had a late night ebay incident which resulted in the purchase...at first it was way heavier then I liked and I wanted out (even put it up for sale, had some offers but didn't partake), but after removing the bulky bonetto rubber strap with a kevlar one, I'm loving the watch:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks good on the Kevlar and rubber. I have a curved rubber that looks fantastic and is wonderfully soft. Sadly, I think it's just a bit too long past the lugs and sits too tight on the case. The result is there seems to be enough force that the pins sit tenuously. Pops out with just slight pressure.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm quite surprised how difficult it seems to get good info on the Sun Diver III. Haven't found any real intensive reviews, don't see them much. Have searched around and seems to be limited quantities out there. Don't know if DB has new builds coming. I've become quite enamoured with the blue dial and two-tone bezel:









Bupukus out there. The quarter-blue bezel is a subtle touch but really makes a difference.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think Deep Blue is becoming one of my favorite brands :


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

monza06 said:


> I think Deep Blue is becoming one of my favorite brands :


Like Rodney Dangerfield, though. No respect.  I agree, though, that they have some very nice pieces. I ended up grabbing a used Sun Diver III (black), although what I really want is that two-tone I pictured above. Will keep on the lookout.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

I picked mine up on Amazon, Hadley Roma 24mm Kevlar. I got an all black Kevlar one too, they're $28-$35/each.What brand/name strap is that, I'd like to look into it too?


mitchjrj said:


> Looks good on the Kevlar and rubber. I have a curved rubber that looks fantastic and is wonderfully soft. Sadly, I think it's just a bit too long past the lugs and sits too tight on the case. The result is there seems to be enough force that the pins sit tenuously. Pops out with just slight pressure.


----------



## stefanhalvorsen (May 31, 2013)

I decided to sell my Deep Blue... too large on the wrist for my tastes, and I am considering something else at the moment. I took some pics for my listing, and thought some of people in this thread might enjoy them. Don't know if anyone else has posted ultra macro shots of the dials, so enjoy  Pics are unedited, straight from the camera. Apologies that I forgot to turn OS off on my lens when taking the lume shots... I think that's why there is some slight motion visible. Watch has been worn for about a year and a half, so desk marks are visible on the band.

View attachment DSC08556.jpg
View attachment DSC08561.jpg
View attachment DSC08567.JPG
View attachment DSC08573.jpg
View attachment DSC08574.jpg
View attachment DSC08588.jpg
View attachment DSC08589.jpg
View attachment DSC08582.jpg


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Floridadg said:


> I picked mine up on Amazon, Hadley Roma 24mm Kevlar. I got an all black Kevlar one too, they're $28-$35/each.What brand/name strap is that, I'd like to look into it too?


http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.co...rved-end-silicone-rubber-black-orange-stitch/

It's a fabulous strap, exceptional quality, very soft. If you figure out how to get it to fit I'm all ears.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

stefanhalvorsen said:


> I decided to sell my Deep Blue... too large on the wrist for my tastes, and I am considering something else at the moment. I took some pics for my listing, and thought some of people in this thread might enjoy them. Don't know if anyone else has posted ultra macro shots of the dials, so enjoy  Pics are unedited, straight from the camera. Apologies that I forgot to turn OS off on my lens when taking the lume shots... I think that's why there is some slight motion visible. Watch has been worn for about a year and a half, so desk marks are visible on


The closeup of the dial detail/waves is great.


----------



## stefanhalvorsen (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! Glad you like it  I actually really like the way the wave-dial looks. I know some people hate it, but I love it. Just wish it was a bit smaller of a watch. Can't get enough of that lume in a dark room



mitchjrj said:


> The closeup of the dial detail/waves is great.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Mitch. Love the look, I may try one on another watch, but sticking with the Kevlar for now.



mitchjrj said:


> Hadley-Roma MS3375 Curved End Silicone Rubber Black Orange-Stitch
> 
> It's a fabulous strap, exceptional quality, very soft. If you figure out how to get it to fit I'm all ears.


----------



## NachtWatch (Nov 10, 2014)

T100 PVD


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh no! another one!


















mannal said:


> Sign me up for the Club. One two many beers while surfing the web and I end up with a new watch. My boys got me interested in Deep Blue. They saw a few lume shots and that was it. While hunting down my first DB on eBay and WTB, I stumbled across this guy. He looked cool, minimal $ investment and although no-where near the lume of other DB's, it would do. This also kept me from buying another Seilko. Probably a good thing.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

It just really seemed like this thread needed a Cal Diver.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Just got a Sun Diver III black sunburst dial through fellow WUS member via eBay. Liking it very much. Wears very well, much smaller than the case diameter alone would suggest. Good timing as I have a hankering for doing a 1000m dive.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still digging the SDIII. Switched to the rubber (silicone?) strap for the weekend...


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

I've posted this ocean diver before but I'm still stoked with this watch after all these years. 
Here out at our local historic maritime village









From the lower globe....


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

From the lower globe....


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

I already had the Sun Diver III and this week the family has grown: a Sea Chrono plus 3.5mm Sea/Sun link extenders, one for each watch, because it was near to impossible to get the bracelets to fit right. Experienced some absolutely fantastic customer service by DB I must add.

Next on my wishlist is one with regular band size so I can wear it with some ZULU straps b-)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Wasn't sure if the auto was a keeper due to its size, but it was much more comfortable for it's size than I expected. Liked it so much I bought a quartz as a beater


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Wasn't sure if the auto was a keeper due to its size, but it was much more comfortable for it's size than I expected. Liked it so much I bought a quartz as a beater
> 
> View attachment 4090361
> 
> ...


What is the size difference between the two? The one on the left looks massive next to the chrono. I thought all Sea Rams were 45mm.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

There is no size difference just one is closer to the camera the chrono is recessed in the foam


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

18]

[/QUOTE]I love that blue Juggy on mesh. Even though I'm wearing that EXACT setup right now I still pause and gaze at your photo of it!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Recently picked one of these up. DEPTHMETER ANA/DIGI 

I have searched all over, and very little wrist shots. Does anybody here have any?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


>


Hey there JollyWatcher How does this Sea Quest wear please. Do you have a profile shot? Deep Blue is having a sale & this is a reasonable offering and at 42MM is good ;-) The watch seems a bit thick, and the case has a slight appendage on the "release valve" side --- Also how is the lume? I'm hoping it's better than the Sea Ram 500 

Curious if you or anyone else with this cased watch could comment

Many Thanks

RD


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey there JollyWatcher How does this Sea Quest wear please. Do you have a profile shot? Deep Blue is having a sale & this is a reasonable offering and at 42MM is good ;-) The watch seems a bit thick, and the case has a slight appendage on the "release valve" side --- Also how is the lume? I'm hoping it's better than the Sea Ram 500
> 
> Curious if you or anyone else with this cased watch could comment
> 
> ...


RD,

The lume is what you would expect from Deep Blue---fantastic. |> |> The watch wears well for my wrist. I'm just glad there's a DB watch that finally fits me! Lol.

I don't find the overall size too chunky. But 42mm is the max I go. The left side doesn't bother me at all.

Wish I could take advantage of the sale. Sigh.

Edit: The curved lugs and curved strap really make the watch hug my wrist and that makes a BIG difference to me :-!

Hope the info helps.

Here's another pic took today:










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


> RD,
> 
> The lume is what you would expect from Deep Blue---fantastic. |> |> The watch wears well for my wrist. I'm just glad there's a DB watch that finally fits me! Lol.
> 
> ...


Hey, -- Thanks so much for getting back to me! Yours is blue. I couldn't tell the color in your previous pic.  That's the same one I was curious about. I agree on the size. I don't really need this watch ha ha - but am tempted.

Thanks again

RD


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey, -- Thanks so much for getting back to me! Yours is blue. I couldn't tell the color in your previous pic.  That's the same one I was curious about. I agree on the size. I don't really need this watch ha ha - but am tempted.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> RD


I didn't need the watch either :-d but couldn't resist the grab-n-go day/date quartz convenience.

THAT I needed ;-)


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

When I saw this watch last December, I knew I had to have it. And then when I found it at virtually half price, that sealed the deal! When it arrived, it looked really great but there was just something missing... oh yeah, it wasn't black. So I sent it off to Jay at MCWW to get a black Cerakote finish. He did the whole watch as well as the chapter ring... It arrived back to me last week, and I really, really like it now!
I put it on an N80 custom strap by Dustin Ross...


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Chris B. said:


> When I saw this watch last December, I knew I had to have it. And then when I found it at virtually half price, that sealed the deal! When it arrived, it looked really great but there was just something missing... oh yeah, it wasn't black. So I sent it off to Jay at MCWW to get a black Cerakote finish. He did the whole watch as well as the chapter ring... It arrived back to me last week, and I really, really like it now!
> I put it on an N80 custom strap by Dustin Ross...
> View attachment 4290770


WOW that's awesome! Bet that wasn't a cheap mod =\


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

Shadowjack said:


> WOW that's awesome! Bet that wasn't a cheap mod =\


Actually, the mod cost about $125 so considering that I was able to get the watch for $150, having something that looks this good for less than $300 was a bargain... I only had to wait 16 weeks or so but Jay does such good work, it was worth it.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Chris B. said:


> Actually, the mod cost about $125 so considering that I was able to get the watch for $150, having something that looks this good for less than $300 was a bargain... I only had to wait 16 weeks or so but Jay does such good work, it was worth it.


One can only agree, the result is stunning


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Trusty Master Explorer ...*






​


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The air was right for the Monte Carlo colors tonight...


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Went for the Quartz based in this cool look and put it on a leather Zulu. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

NachtWatch said:


> T100 PVD


No lume shot ? Come on !! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Joining the club with the Daynight Scuba


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I really like what DB did with the hands on this piece - unique and interesting. Also nice to see the added refinement with the polished chamfers.

What remains beyond me is their insistence on the wonky date window positioning. With this dial it would have been better suited at 3 o'clock. But if on the diagonal it should at least be centered between 4/5. Still perplexes me every time I look at my SEA RAM.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Can anyone comment on the DB T100 brightness? lets say vs Seiko? I've had a DB Day Night before and it was pretty disappointed by the T25. Not sure if it was cuz the watch was old or what.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Can anyone comment on the DB T100 brightness? lets say vs Seiko? I've had a DB Day Night before and it was pretty disappointed by the T25. Not sure if it was cuz the watch was old or what.


T100 is wayyy brighter than t25. My black and white dial recon v2's are amazing. They glow hard and you can easily see it from across the room.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Agreed, it is brighter. But AVS_Racing, you need to keep in mind it will not be as bright as a Seiko initially. But the Seiko will dim during the night and the T100 will be the same brightness. Once your night vision has set in it is plenty bright enough.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I joined the club. Couldn't resist the 40% off sale and got me a Sea Ram 2 with black bezel and orange face. Should be here next week as I just placed the order this morning. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

City74 said:


> Well I joined the club. Couldn't resist the 40% off sale and got me a Sea Ram 2 with black bezel and orange face. Should be here next week as I just placed the order this morning. Can't wait!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4326409


I've been looking at the green version of this watch. Don't have a green watch in my stable. Excellent price for the features with the discount.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got it in the mail today


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

What is the Sea Ram 2? Did DB do another run of the SR? or change the design / specs? Looks the same to me.


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

I rock it everyday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

karlito said:


> What is the Sea Ram 2? Did DB do another run of the SR? or change the design / specs? Looks the same to me.


I believe the only difference is the 2 has the bezel that has the numbers and marks that are the same color as the dial you choose instead of white like the original.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Like the orange dial. And you got the fully lumed bezel which is great.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on A Auto Sea Arm 500 in blue!!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone have the white dial/blue bezel DAYNIGHT RECON T100?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

karlito said:


> What is the Sea Ram 2? Did DB do another run of the SR? or change the design / specs? Looks the same to me.


They are the same mechanically as Sea Ram 1 I believe except the bezel markings are painted in the same colour as the dial.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Ah thanks. Maybe that is their way of dealing with the lume / no lume bezel people were complaining about.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Anyone have the white dial/blue bezel DAYNIGHT RECON T100?


That's a nice looking watch right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Juggernaut I










Daynight T100










Sea Ram Auto









*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Master Explorer ...

*





​


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> That's a nice looking watch right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Overpriced at retail but very good looking piece complete with ETA movement and display back. I have developed an affinity for a blue bezel with white dial and this popped up (I hadn't paid much attention to the Swiss movement DB's before).


----------



## BGolden (Mar 22, 2015)

I have the recon with white dial/blue bezel (more of a silver than wite) and wear it everyday. Have a Rolex sub and a gold Rolex date just. Prefer wearing the Recon. Like the way it feels on my wrist and I lose about 1 minute per month. Better than either of the rolexes. I am not making a case for the the quality being better or even equal. Just what I prefer.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BGolden said:


> I have the recon with white dial/blue bezel (more of a silver than wite) and wear it everyday. Have a Rolex sub and a gold Rolex date just. Prefer wearing the Recon. Like the way it feels on my wrist and I lose about 1 minute per month. Better than either of the rolexes. I am not making a case for the the quality being better or even equal. Just what I prefer.


Sadly not available anymore.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Myman said:


> View attachment 4526506


Beautiful mesh bracelet on that DB. ;-)|>


----------



## funknjam (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, all. New Deep Blue Club Member, here. Before I add the pics, let me say that if you have a DB Fleet Admiral (polished stainless case with either a white or blue dial), please do get in touch if you'd like to part with it!

For whatever reason, I have fallen in love with the Deep Blue brand and after weeks of looking, I ended up buying two in the space of just a couple of days.

Since I bought these used (through here! Thanks WUS!) can anyone tell me the year of manufacture for my two DB watches pictured below? I would most definitely appreciate it!

So here's what arrived to me on Friday:



















And here's what arrived to me on Saturday!










I'm sure mine is an old and oft-repeated story around here but I am new to the world of watches as of about four months ago. I've found myself spending OBSCENE amounts of time reading/learning/viewing. I have another watch arriving Monday! I have a serious problem developing. Anyway, very happy to be a member of the club. Love my Deep Blues!


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Your daynight scuba is a newer model that came out first quarter of this year. Not sure of the other

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## funknjam (Jul 11, 2015)

wease said:


> Your daynight scuba is a newer model that came out first quarter of this year. Not sure of the other
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I thought so but hadn't heard back from the seller. I did hear back from the other seller who I bought the red Master Diver from - he got it new from DB in 2014.

So now I just wait for someone to have the DB Fleet Admiral I want for sale and try not to buy anything else in the interim!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I joined the club early today with my order for a Sea Ram 500 white bezel/face with black markers. Not an automatic but I love the white on white look and the price is very good even with the RONDA 715 movement. Should arrive next week and I'm already looking at 24mm strap options. I'll post picts on my 7.5" wrist once it arrives.


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Got my first Deep a Blue today! It's massive! Looks brand new for a second-hand watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Nice Sea Ram. The orange hands just pop don't they? You are right it is massive. My wife says I can probably bludgeon someone with my Sea Ram if I had to.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow didn't really know of this club til today lol. I only have one, always wanted a DB and tried out a Sea Ram 500 Quartz. For the money it is indeed great. Just that because it is a diver, this thing is massive on a small wrist, but I don't mind. Also is the heaviest watch I own, by far lol. Not a bad thing, just something to get used to. The bezel is a beauty and the glass is clear as day.

I have since changed that massive bracelet with a custom baseball glove watchband. Love the combo! I'll snap a quick pic and post in a few.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Beautiful mesh bracelet on that DB. ;-)|>


Thanks Will3020.
A lot of my stuff is on mesh.
It's got the very superior look & feel I am after.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

heatharnold said:


> Got my first Deep a Blue today! It's massive! Looks brand new for a second-hand watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect on the wrist ! Superb shape for second hand.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Very impressed with my new Sea Ram. Despite the size it wears very well.


----------



## Samander09 (Aug 15, 2015)

meine


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Have had several DBs over the years . This one just arrived today . Not a big fan of the lug width , but the Strap is really comfy so I wont change it anyway . 24j Hack / Auto , Hand Wind . Sapphire Crystal . Great Looks . Nice Lume . Easy to read hands . A nice watch and on sale ................ THE SUN DIVER MILITARY .


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Samander09 said:


> meine


I love this watch. One of my favorites.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

westernbottles said:


> Have had several DBs over the years . This one just arrived today . Not a big fan of the lug width , but the Strap is really comfy so I wont change it anyway . 24j Hack / Auto , Hand Wind . Sapphire Crystal . Great Looks . Nice Lume . Easy to read hands . A nice watch and on sale ................ THE SUN DIVER MILITARY .


I've been eyeballing this - first wrist shot I've seen. The SDIII is a great watch.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

This one for me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I enjoy my SDIII so much that I decided to grab the new Military. Different enough in black and dial/hands that they'll work comfortably together. I have that fitted rubber strap for my steel SDIII and it looks great, although I would prefer if it were a bit softer.

Actually, I'd love to see DB release an orange version of that strap. Would look unreal with the Military.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the Recon is one of the best Stan made


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> View attachment 5082954
> 
> I think the Recon is one of the best Stan made


I lust after the white dial with blue bezel Recon. 

Don't if they're extinct or if he'll do another run. But, yes, the Daynight series in general is a well balanced piece. Stan, if you're following what's the story here?


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't seen that combo before - PVD with white bezel. You need a NATO that fits properly, though.


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

[eQUOTE=mitchjrj;19476114]Haven't seen that combo before - PVD with white bezel. You need a NATO that fits properly, though. [/QUOTE]

Yeah it's a 20mm I got for another watch but the color wasn't right. Need a 22mm. Agree Mr OCD watch guy (aren't we all?) haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Checking in.









On a brushed watchadoo butterfly clasp bracelet.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

City74 said:


> Got it in the mail today
> View attachment 4357922


How is the lume on the Sea Ram 2? Any chance they made some improvements? That case is hideous. I really like the DB zipper cases. Compact and decent protection for the watch to take it traveling.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> How is the lume on the Sea Ram 2? Any chance they made some improvements? That case is hideous. I really like the DB zipper cases. Compact and decent protection for the watch to take it traveling.


I am assuming that the lume will be the same (mediocre). I THINK that the "2" is DB's way of dealing with the problem they had with some people receiving lumed bezels and others non-lumed; differentiating the non-lumed bezels with a "2" from the lumed ones as they were all supposed to be. JM.02


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Picked up a black one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Been enjoying this combo...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Good news. As further evidence of the excellent water resistance of the SEA RAM 500 Auto I just finished barbecuing. In the rain. No problem at all.

Sadly, for as much as I love dive watches they don't get much more stress than that.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still love wearing my Deep Blue SEA RAM 500 Auto, but lately have pondered how it might look with a less aggressive handset. I noticed this particular set on another thread and "replaced" the originals with them. I resized accordingly, really just to get an idea if I should ever bother looking at having my local jeweller change them out.

Pics show the stock hands, the new ones, and the new ones modified to make the minutes hand thicker.





















_PS. If you want to digitally remove hands from a watch photo to screw around with this sort of thing the easiest way is to get your camera on a tripod. Take a shot with the hands in the northern hemisphere, and another in the south, paying special attention to not move the watch when you change the time. As for the seconds just wait as it ticks through and take a few shots when it's in different positions. Ensure the light and exposure are the same for every shot. You can then load them all into layers in Photoshop, use the auto-align function (to ensure they're all in register), and then mask out the hands where they change position. _


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

That new handset looks really good; matches well with the case. One of the things I love about my blue Sea Ram is how the orange hands pop and stand out, but your new set gives it a classier look.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

One of my favorite Deep Blues.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Is that the Recon with the blue bezel insert?


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

No, it is the black insert, Recon of the first generation.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Trosc said:


> No, it is the black insert, Recon of the first generation.


I like the Recon much better than the new DN Scuba, prefer the round vs flat tubes. Cleaner. But it's the white dial/blue bezel that has me really jones'ing. Have an urge for that color combination and this is a great execution in my opinion. Too bad no longer available.


----------



## pjeff (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello DB fans. I have a CALDIVER for sale in the seller forum if anyone is interested. 
Thanks


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My only Deep Blue and I am very impressed! 
Sea Ram Quartz MOP dial.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Just poking around Deep Blue's Facebook page and they reference the pending release of the new _Deep Star_. They only have teasers of the back of the case, but as best I can tell it is a cushion style which has me very intrigued. Anyone hear any other rumblings about this piece?


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

One of my favorites!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had a hard time finding a strap that I like on my ladies Sea Ramic, partly because the MOP face is very pink. Deep Blue finally came out with a SS mesh strap, which is way better than my previous attempts.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Alpha Marine ETA 2824

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mikey.S said:


> Alpha Marine ETA 2824
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't see those around much.


----------



## hcanning (Jun 28, 2012)

I've taken a massive liking to the Sun Diver III Yellow.. I can't believe no-one else has one! I can't find a single decent photo!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to love Deep Blue. I still look at them every now and then. But their pricing structure has me thinking of them as Invictas. I've had one of each of the sun divers. Personally, i think the original ones and even the Sun Diver II were much better quality than what is being put out now. Just my opinion. It really means nothing. I wish Deep Blue would just stick to classic dive watches. Not these wild glow in the dark colors on HUGE cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> I used to love Deep Blue. I still look at them every now and then. But their pricing structure has me thinking of them as Invictas. I've had one of each of the sun divers. Personally, i think the original ones and even the Sun Diver II were much better quality than what is being put out now. Just my opinion. It really means nothing. I wish Deep Blue would just stick to classic dive watches. Not these wild glow in the dark colors on HUGE cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I loved Deep Blue and especially their older products. But it feels like they sold/whored out and are becoming the new Invicta. Business-wise it may be a good move, but respectable company-wise? Not so much. A shame really.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Deep Star 1000


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just ordered ordered that one. That is a nice looking cushion cased diver from DB


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Can you show it on another strap? Rubber, vintage leather, Not Mesh?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

New addition... The Daynight Recon v2. Just picked it up today courtesy of forum member DannyT (as good a transaction as you could ever hope for). Stunning watch and like usual I sit puzzled at all the flack DB gets on these forums. Solid end-to-end. And it wears more comfortably than its spec alone would suggest.

Compared to the v1 I am very happy they smartened up on the date window location (this isn't a disease only associated with DB). Compared to v1 I'm very puzzled why they opted to use a stock 2824-2 rotor rather than the engraved style from v1. Opinions on the value of displaybacks notwithstanding it's an odd omission.

Have DB's stamped Bonetto-Cinturini (?) strap on route and am looking forward to trying that along with a couple of NATO's (a leather one in particular).

Thanks again to Danny T. Full recommendation to anyone considering buying from him (he has a white dial/bezel version of this watch up for grabs right now, if not sold already).

Quick wrister...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thx Jay. and I'm missing it already 

If I only had lottery deep pockets this would still be in my collection with about 100 more watches I dream to own lol

Enjoy! The recon v2 is one of DB's best IMO


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***















Still loving my Recon V1 agree their best model wear mine usually on Isofrane or as seen here on Hirsh Accent


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still pondering the ISO. Have DB's rubber en route.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Thx Jay. and I'm missing it already
> 
> If I only had lottery deep pockets this would still be in my collection with about 100 more watches I dream to own lol
> 
> Enjoy! The recon v2 is one of DB's best IMO


I remeber your awesome pic thread I feel like my Orange v1 is rare


----------



## jasonlpugh (Sep 22, 2014)

bracky72 said:


> Deep Star 1000


Man this is gorgeous I will have to get this


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Still pondering the ISO. Have DB's rubber en route.


I now have two high end rubbers the ISO is worth it and I got the Hirsh Accent with the Poseidon Preorder (great bonus)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Ram, Miyota 9015 auto










Aqua Expedition with Sellita SW220 movement










Daynight Scuba T-100 flat green Tritium tubes


----------



## jasonlpugh (Sep 22, 2014)

Deep blues truly makes ceramic bezel pop


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

I like that scuba


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Deep Blue just got Italian rubber straps back in stock. At $39.99 they are a great bargain. They are 4-5mm thick and have a really good vanilla smell. My favorite is the carbon design.

Italian Rubber Straps - REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Stan should send me some lay them out with Hirsh and ISOfrane

I work not far from his HQ


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Some Alpha Marine goodness on DB rubber.


----------



## meatdr (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello! I'm new to the deep blue watch thing. Absolutely love all I've read about them. Anyone out there have any up for sale? Especially the recon t100 styles? Message if your interested in selling. Or possible where I might find a couple. Thanks.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Oldie but goodie - modded with Armida hands.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

You don't see this one very often -- M2K with ETA BIG DATE


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

OK - wipe that drool from your chin!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

[HR][/HR]Get some Juggs


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Vernon11 (Jan 7, 2012)

heavyjumbo said:


> Oldie but goodie - modded with Armida hands.


I haven't seen this model before - it's now one of my favorites...


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

I absolutely loves these two Deep Stars: Alot of bang for your buck


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

The Deep Star is definitely growing on me as I love cushion cases. Where I really started paying attention was when I saw them on ISOfrane's and leather. As for me I'm very much enjoying the Daynight Recon v2 I picked up from Danny T. Just a great watch. So far I've worn it on the standard bracelet, an ISOfrane-style vented strap (from a Prometheus Piranha), and now a vintage style leather. Like all of them, think the ISO may be my favorite (that will change in 5 minutes). Actually going to order a real ISOfrane as the quality of the watch deserves it. Have a DB stamped rubber en route that I believe is a Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys. I have a post in the sales thread. Auto 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2524138

Sent from Tapatalk while procrastinating


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Meant to attach this earlier as well. Curious how a vintage style black would look.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Next up is the Recon on a leather NATO. Hoping the Deep Blue rubber arrives shortly.


----------



## tomob63 (Nov 5, 2012)

Miss my daynight and daynight recon. Flipped them on this forum for other watches. Deep Blue has gone a different direction now with little to no choices using Tritium. So hold on to them if you have them. 
Was a KickStarter to Stans new Air Blue label. On the fence on whether I will keep it. Nice high quality piece. Looks a lot like my Ball Avaitor though.

My last Deep Blue. 65 tubes.










New Air Blue Bravo here too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tomob63 said:


> Miss my daynight and daynight recon. Flipped them on this forum for other watches. Deep Blue has gone a different direction now with little to no choices using Tritium. So hold on to them if you have them.
> 
> My last Deep Blue. 65 tubes.


I still lust after this version but with the blue bezel. Don't know how many they produced but they are simply not available. Oddball date window location aside the marine color combo is fantastic.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Continuing my week on the wrist with the Recon II today I'm running with a straight-ahead black NATO.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

On a Maratac...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Back on steel. Over the course of the last week wearing the Recon on a bracelet, ISOfrane-style vented rubber, vintage style leather strap, leather and nylon NATO's, and Maratac rubber I'd have to say the steel and ISO are my favorite pairings. I ordered the DB-signed Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap but didn't pay close enough attention to the style (ordered the thinner one with pointed end), so am exchanging that for what I believe is the Bonetto Model 317 style but still with the embossed DB links.

Been jotting down thoughts as well so hope to post a review for those interested.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never fancied Deep Blue watches. They seem too ubiquitous. The name seems too dramatic and derivative. Their styles do not jump out as original. They suggest a department store brand, or those $99.99 watches advertised in the airlines' in flight shopping catalogs. They seem to lack a true pedigree, historical context, originality. In short, I fail to perceive any "soul" in the myriad colors and styles they offer. 

If course I could be all worng. Am I missing something.?


Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

johnny action said:


> If course I could be all worng. Am I missing something.?


You're probably missing that this is the *Deep Blue Watch Club* thread, occupied by Deep Blue owners, so not really a place for debate on the merits of the brand.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad to be back in the club


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

johnny action said:


> I've never fancied Deep Blue watches. They seem too ubiquitous. The name seems too dramatic and derivative. Their styles do not jump out as original. They suggest a department store brand, or those $99.99 watches advertised in the airlines' in flight shopping catalogs. They seem to lack a true pedigree, historical context, originality. In short, I fail to perceive any "soul" in the myriad colors and styles they offer.
> 
> If course I could be all worng. Am I missing something.?
> 
> Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


Allot of effort for something your not into they have a full line inexpensive to the high end look at the Recon and some of their other high end pieces they are fabulous


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Great day in the office today! Look what just arrived!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice. Great color. That was a quick turnaround. Actually wearing my Recon right now.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Nice. Great color. That was a quick turnaround. Actually wearing my Recon right now.


Fairly pleased at the quick shipping too considering I'm on the other side of the world from the US.. =)

Which Recon do you have? I managed to snag the white Recon II with orange hands before they discontinued it. Still on the lookout for a black Recon II though.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's what I'm wearing.  One of my favorites.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> That's what I'm wearing.  One of my favorites.


Nice!

I'll gladly buy that off you if you ever think of letting it go..


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

Tritiums on the Way !!!!


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

I take it that's the light blue dial? Also, is a glossy bezel, it seems as though it is in your pic.

Looks great! Post a wrist shot!


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> You're probably missing that this is the *Deep Blue Watch Club* thread, occupied by Deep Blue owners, so not really a place for debate on the merits of the brand.


lol :-db-):-!


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

NYCPMAN said:


> Tritiums on the Way !!!!


I look forward to seeing some new watches or perhaps some old favorites.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

CTMedic said:


> I take it that's the light blue dial? Also, is a glossy bezel, it seems as though it is in your pic.
> 
> Looks great! Post a wrist shot!


Yup light blue dial it is! The bezel isn't glossy though, probably looked that way cos I hadn't removed the protective sheet yet. Here's a wrist shot from last week. =)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Something just dawned on me as I looked over to see my _Daynight Recon_ bracelet sitting on my desk. The bracelet can be separated from the endlinks. Which has me thinking a) has Deep Blue ever issued a notched rubber strap that would connect via the endlink, or b) is there sufficient demand among the community to warrant one?


My original reference to this format is the Tudor Pelagos, although more appropriate would be Steinhart as the endlink is "male" in the same manner as the Recon.


I've stated before that the Recon is very strap-friendly in its lug design, so ISOfrane and Bonetto Cinturini straps fit beautifully. Next step would be a fitted style to do any better. But the "hybrid" look with steel endlink has a certain finesse to it.

Examples (courtesy of online search)...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

I just ordered 2 Deep Blue watches. 1) Master 1000 Automatic (Blue w/Black bezel ) and the Master 1K -OEM bracelet to go w/it . 2) Sea Quest diver 1000M BLACK


----------



## tsuragha (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi. Which model DB is this watch? I have 2: Deep Blue Sea Chrono Quartz 1k with a blue dial and a Sun diver 3 with black and orange dial.


----------



## tsuragha (Dec 23, 2015)

Jiterator said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'll gladly buy that off you if you ever think of letting it go..


What kind of strap do you have on your Black D/N Recon? It looks cool. I'm looking for something similar for my DB auto with a black and orange face.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



mitchjrj said:


> View attachment 5864186


That is a fine looking combination!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Daynight MIL OPS T-100 Tritium. Arrived as a late Christmas present.

Cool packaging by Deep Blue.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow .
























Just received my order from Deep Blue. 2 watches and a bracelet : MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BLK/BLU , SEA QUEST DIVER 1000M 42MM plus a bracelet for the Master 1000. Order was placed Sat 12/26 arrived today 12/30. (Excellent job on the shipping especially during the holidays) Pretty impressive. Also, when I placed my order I left comments about the possibility of installing the bracelet on the master 1000. I wasn't sure if that would happen as this is my first experience w/ Deep Blue and I wasn't sure if they would do this kind of thing. There has been much discussion here at WUS about aftermarket straps and bracelets w/ Deep Blue and I didn't want the hassle. And yes indeed the master 1000 came with the bracelet installed. And the case was sealed. Awesome!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Do you mean the brown leather NATO? Actually don't recall where it's from but they're easy to find. Pairs well. The Recon adopts straps so well you can experiment all day long.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



jaygibson said:


> That is a fine looking combination!


Agreed.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Got a green dial Master 1000 automatic for my teenage son as an after Xmas present









He is a green fanatic, and that watch really does look cool (although too much green for me) with the green dial and strap.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Not much for green myself but in the context of that watch it looks good.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



mitchjrj said:


> Not much for green myself but in the context of that watch it looks good.


Too much for me personally, too, but does look very good.

Also, if anyone wants to know the exact shade of green? My son was having a Sprite in a plastic Sprite bottle with dinner, and we noticed that the dial and strap are very, very close to the shade of the green label on the Sprite bottle. Thus I would dub this watch color "Sprite green."


----------



## MrBlandings (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Just joined the 'club' when this arrived yesterday.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



MrBlandings said:


> Just joined the 'club' when this arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 6501818


How is the second hand alignment on the Sea Quest?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



andyahs said:


>


I like this release more every time I see it. Aggressive, but it has a cool look and really like the dial and handset.

Wearing my Recon II on DB-branded Bonetto strap as I write this. ?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



mitchjrj said:


> How is the second hand alignment on the Sea Quest?


Pretty much on the money.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Good. I hate that about quartz. Just returned an Alpina with a Swiss Ronda that was dead nuts from 30-60 seconds but whack on the other side.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nacho daddy

Nice watch and pic, i have the same one on the way. Any chance of a shot from the side or along the arm, trying to get an idea of the case shape and how high it sits at 15mm?
Hows the lume and strap?
I have a just under 7" wrist and hope it sits well and that the strap doesn't have too long a tail.

Any further pics and thoughts would be great to ease the wait and buyers remorse! I always appreciate the efforts! There doesn't seem to be much on the sea quest out there. I always liked the pro aqua 1500 and it was the watch that sent me down the rabbit hole a bit on micros and WUS. I do like the size and hands of the quest better though. Ideal would be a sapphire or ceramic bezel, but can't really complain at this price point. Quartz is just fine by me too, i love autos but both have a place in my collection.
I ended up paying a bit more to order the white sea quest from Jomashop (also on sale there, $149) as blue and white are sold out at deep blue. Shipping and exchange rates are hurtful to Canada right now but still i think should be a good deal.

Thanks!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Wore my Depthmeter Professional out today - usually it only comes out for diving as a backup dive computer but I brought it on this trip with me so it's in my rotation regardless. One of my only quartz watches but the depth meter is a great function for a diver!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



boatswain said:


> Nacho daddy
> 
> Nice watch and pic, i have the same one on the way. Any chance of a shot from the side or along the arm, trying to get an idea of the case shape and how high it sits at 15mm?
> Hows the lume and strap?
> ...






Strap is very comfortable. A little longer than my other watches, but not extreme. Lume is first rate.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Nacho

Thanks, super helpful! Much appreciated. Handsome watch you have. 
Looks like it rides comfortably and not too tall. I guess the big domed back nestles into the wrist to reduce the height from 15mm while strapped in. That strap style looks rest with the watch too. Good thing as it sounds tricky to fit anything else.

How big is your wrist?

Hoping my shipping info comes in tomorrow. Preparing myself for disappointment and potentially getting a blue or black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



boatswain said:


> Nacho
> 
> Thanks, super helpful! Much appreciated. Handsome watch you have.
> Looks like it rides comfortably and not too tall. I guess the big domed back nestles into the wrist to reduce the height from 15mm while strapped in. That strap style looks rest with the watch too. Good thing as it sounds tricky to fit anything else.
> ...


You're welcome. My wrist measures exactly 7". The Seaquest rides as well, actually better, than my Casio MDV-106. It's almost as if they designed it specifically for my wrist.

I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Yep the lume is tip f**cking top. And yes the rubber strap is surprisingly cool. Everything at my house is nato or bracelet but I'm rolling w/ the stock deep blue rubber on this one


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> View attachment 3607482
> 
> 
> That Abyss completes the DB collection.
> ...


 Damn....watch .... #DeepBlue


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My only surviving Deep Blue. I'd love to get the 7754 one day though.










I wear it on Armida bracelet. Haven't tried original H-Link yet but I liked it on OM straps.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Damn. That T-100 is a beauty


----------



## MrBlandings (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Sorry I didn't see your question sooner! The second hand aligns very well, sometimes it looks like it is just ever so slightly off of the 6 and 9 o'clock markers...but it could be my astigmatism making it hard to tell! Otherwise, I would say it is spot on.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

That's good to hear. An aspect of quartz that always annoyed me, some ticks aligned others not. I just returned an Alpina quartz picked up on a whim during holiday sales for this reason. I figured a Swiss Ronda under the hood should perform admirably. Wrong. From 6 to 12 the alignment was excellent to each minute/hour. But from 12 to 6 it was abysmal, rarely aligned with any marker and at the thicker hours the hand was literally on the outside edge. I wasn't hugely impressed with the watch to begin with but even if I were that would drive me batty.

This is actually an element of the dead-beat seconds mechanical movement that is so amazing. Think of the precision in engineering required to align every single beat! Always thought it was somewhat counterintuitive for a high-end manufacture (ex. Journe) would go out of their way to make a movement without the smooth sweep that we tend to associate with mechanical. Until I realized what was going on. Flipside of this is Grand Seiko with a recent quartz they released. It's a dead-beat, not to be confused with Spring Drive, but apparently it is _dead nuts_ accurate to each marker and with no bounce.

Way off topic but thought it interesting.



MrBlandings said:


> Sorry I didn't see your question sooner! The second hand aligns very well, sometimes it looks like it is just ever so slightly off of the 6 and 9 o'clock markers...but it could be my astigmatism making it hard to tell! Otherwise, I would say it is spot on.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Seller's pics (from WUS) - always been wanting an alpha marine t-100, but never found one in good condition at the right time. Got off the subway last night and saw this for sale on WUS less than an hour old after checking on a whim and immediately made the deal. Looking forward to it!


































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

My newest DB acquisition. The Mil-Ops 500M Diver.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Deep Blue Pro Sun III 1K Automatic 1000M Diver Sun Ray. Just arrived! Very nice


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> Deep Blue Pro Sun III 1K Automatic 1000M Diver Sun Ray. Just arrived! Very nice
> View attachment 6597186
> View attachment 6597194


One of DB's best. 🏻 Was wearing my black sunray past couple of days.


----------



## tsuragha (Dec 23, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> One of DB's best. 🏻 Was wearing my black sunray past couple of days.


Same here...wearing DB SD3 black sunray for few weeks now..alternating with DB Sea Chrono 1K.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tsuragha (Dec 23, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> One of DB's best. 🏻 Was wearing my black sunray past couple of days.


Hmm. Very nice watch. I love orange...went back and forth about getting the black, white or orange dial. My other DB has a blue dial. Very cool.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

tsuragha said:


> Same here...wearing DB SD3 black sunray for few weeks now..alternating with DB Sea Chrono 1K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like your watch . The orange color scheme is flat out sick!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> I REALLY like your watch . The orange color scheme is flat out sick!


Looks great on rubber/silicone as well. 🏻


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, So in the middle of my Deep Blue watch buying frenzy during the holidays, I was intrigued by the Ronda Swiss Quartz Sea Ram 500M. I'm trying to move more into the ' Automatic Only Club' So, another quartz or a couple more Quartz's just wasn't in the plan. But when Stan from Deep Blue did the 'WUS XMAS SPECIAL' on the Quartz Sea Quest which was only 99.00 bucks ( lists for approx 249.00 on DB site ) with the WUS code he posted on this site I was in. I was already in the process of buying a Master Automatic so I thought ' What the hell it's only a hundred bucks'....I put one in my cart. Anyways, when I received both the automatic and the quartz I was quick to focus my attention on the master 1000 and sort of ignored the Sea Quest. I ended up throwing the Sea Quest on the following morning , figuring I would check it out while I was out working. I was surprised. This quartz was a NICE watch. Hmm . Which brings me to the Sea Ram. As most of us know , the 'deals' this past holiday was a watch nerds wet dream. Lot's of stuff out there ALL on sale. I kept finding myself wandering back over to the Deep Blue website. The holiday promo code that had was really good and these damn quartz's were barking at me. 
I found myself stuck on the Ronda swiss quartz Sea Ram 500M in Orange. Orange face, black ceramic bezel with orange numeric inlay dial/ bezel ( I was also getting a thing for the 'Creamsicle' Sea Ram quartz but we'll get to that next time ) with a 45mm crown and orange I was in love. But it was a quartz! The wrong girl for me. Wasted money......all that. I was stewing over this for a few days. This watch could be had for about 119.00 and it wasn't a lot of money, but it was the damn principal. Quartz! F**ck. I started looking at pics here and other places trying to get a read on how this watch would look. It seemed that the Orange inlay on the bezel didn't match the watch face orange color ( the watch face is that retro-reflective type orange color scheme not a 'solid' orange. I was troubled by that. But even more troubled by the fact that every pic online looked different. No two pics were the same. WTF? So in the spirit of good science coupled with my natural obsessive compulsive disorder for Dive watches I just said 'Screw it I'm buying one' I needed to see what the hell this silly quartz looked like in 3D. 
I received the watch today along with another Automatic but this time I went straight for the quartz. Ripped the package open like a 3 year old at Christmas and low and behold. There it was. First thought was WOW. This watch is WAY different in person , live, on your wrist. The orange bezel and orange face look great. No weirdness there. It's just black and orange all up in your grill! Just like I like it. I had a Black Bonetto Cinturini in mind to put on it, but I was surprised ( as I was w/ The Sea Quest ) that the OEM silicon strap was actually cool. No curved ends like the Sea Quest. But a nice big buckle. I mean , I could wear it like this. So, with the Orange Sea Ram experiment coming to a successful conclusion I set out tonight to fix the damn problem with the online pics of this orange beast. Unfortunately, this experiment wasn't as successful as I would have hoped. My pics are closer but also do not fully represent the color scheme correctly. This ..... just is not photogenic. The girls have a thing for the camera, this won clearly does not.




































Regardless, I'm going to load all I have. I mean, I think mine are better or closer, but like I said nothing captures this one. With all that being said. I highly recommend this Diver -R


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Black/orange Deep Blue Master 1000


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Pacco17 said:


> Black/orange Deep Blue Master 1000


Very Nice


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I took some time yesterday and tried on some different straps and bracelets on my Sea Quest. 
A Watchadoo bracelets fits the watch and looks really nice. 
I wanted to try a Super Engineer but I no longer own one. 
I would also like to try a bandfever bracelet with the straight end links. I may buy one to give it a try. 
Another one that fits is a president style that I bought on eBay. The bracelet has solid links and has some weight to it. So far I have been very happy with it. 
18 20 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Strap Double Lock Bracelet Straight End | eBay


----------



## Vernon11 (Jan 7, 2012)

Deep Blue T100 on rubber...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

OH SH*T....Badass. That's what I'm talking about right there -R


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

COKE IN THE HOUSE!!!! 
Deep Blue Masters 1000M Automatic Diver Red/Black 'Coke'.........Just Arrived. #Wow #DeepBlueRules #LetsDoThis


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


>


Wow, that green is stunning!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Got my Alpha Marine last week! Loving it! Tritium (t-100) AND a Swiss ETA movement with an exhibition back for 550 in perfect condition - can't get much better!
























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well my quest for the sea quest took a sharp turn today...my order placed with jomashop turned out that the white was sold out. Not a surprise as the white sold of the db website quickly. However I was promised by Jomashop that no they had a white and we're just waiting for db to ship it. Followed up several times and was always assured it was coming. Anyhow two weeks without a shipping notice later when I followed up today they admitted it was sold out...ok then replace it with a blue...sorry sold out...black?...sorry sir all sold out. 

Aargh! Why did you tell me otherwise then waste my time so I missed out on this. After asking several times they conceded to send me a discount code at my suggestion. $10 off...

Giving up on the white (not willing to pay deep blue Canada's premium over the deep blue sale) I called deep blue directly and they said they only had a couple blacks in stock and that the discount was valid only till tomorrow. 
Well I liked the white black and blue. So jumped on the black. Tried to avoid the Black Plague in my watch collection, but there is a reason it's easy to end up with lots of black divers. I'll be happy for the Black Sea quest for what it is, just liked the white better and was looking forward to it in my collection. 

Fast action by deep blue and PayPal invoice was paid and it should be enroute today. Thanks deep blue. 

I'll follow up on arrival. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well done. Is shipping to Canada pricey?



boatswain said:


> Well my quest for the sea quest took a sharp turn today...my order placed with jomashop turned out that the white was sold out. Not a surprise as the white sold of the db website quickly. However I was promised by Jomashop that no they had a white and we're just waiting for db to ship it. Followed up several times and was always assured it was coming. Anyhow two weeks without a shipping notice later when I followed up today they admitted it was sold out...ok then replace it with a blue...sorry sold out...black?...sorry sir all sold out.
> 
> Aargh! Why did you tell me otherwise then waste my time so I missed out on this. After asking several times they conceded to send me a discount code at my suggestion. $10 off...
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is shipping to Canada pricey?

Yup! $50usd yikes!

However if I look at the overall cost of the watch at $149 (99 with discount code+ shipping)usd it still seems a good deal. Just not as good as it could be. 

On the phone they said it was the only way to ship. Sounds like it will get here in 24 hrs...but it's a watch not a heart transplant so I would rather it take longer and be cheaper. Deep blue didn't want to ship with usps and gave some indecipherable mumbling why, I have had a lot of things shipped successfully with domestic shipping services. I imagine it's just easier and more cost effective for them which is fine but harder on some of us outside the us. 

I think shipping costs have held me back from some other deep blues too as they get expensive fast with that cost. But the deep blue Canada prices are always more expensive and don't get the deals which is frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Alright fella's watcha think? Sea Ram Quartz on Mayhoffer orange stitched W/ deployment ,


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> Alright fella's watcha think? Sea Ram Quartz on Mayhoffer orange stitched W/ deployment , [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6643602&d=1452641078"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question: has anybody used an Iso rubber strap on a Master 1000?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet...



boatswain said:


> Is shipping to Canada pricey?
> 
> Yup! $50usd yikes!
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sort of...
Looks like FedEx attempted delivery but of course people have jobs so I will see if I can track it down on the way home. Otherwise Hopefully there is a pick up slip. 

That was less than 24 hrs though from order to attempted delivery. I guess $50 gets you something. Ironically I need an engine part for work by Friday that is in the states and they insist no amount of money for shipping will get it here before next Tuesday. Frustrating and confusing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate missed delivery attempts. Maybe you should ask DB to diver the engine part...



boatswain said:


> Sort of...
> Looks like FedEx attempted delivery but of course people have jobs so I will see if I can track it down on the way home. Otherwise Hopefully there is a pick up slip.
> 
> That was less than 24 hrs though from order to attempted delivery. I guess $50 gets you something. Ironically I need an engine part for work by Friday that is in the states and they insist no amount of money for shipping will get it here before next Tuesday. Frustrating and confusing.
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> I hate missed delivery attempts. Maybe you should ask DB to diver the engine part...


Absolutely!

I won't be home to get it again and there are some duties and taxes owing. So I guess I need to wait till it's at a facility where I can pick it up.

Kinda hankering for the white I missed out on. Hopefully the black wows me too...

I'll keep you posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

> I won't be home to get it again and there are some duties and taxes owing. So I guess I need to wait till it's at a facility where I can pick it up.


What carrier? I have had shipments from FedEx and Purolator in the past, I think UPS as well, where I was able to contact their customer service line and pay those charges on my credit card. At that point the driver was able to leave the package (so long as you're willing to let it sit unattended).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FedEx

Though I didn't clamour too hard as I am happy to be patient and drive to get it later instead of worrying about it sitting on my doorstep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#ORANGE DB Sea Ram on DB Italian Rubber ( Bonetto Cinturini )


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

Sea Ram Chronograph on Steveo strap


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, so during the holidays I purchased a Sea Ram Quartz. It was on sale and I was taken a back by the ceramic white bezel / white face and orange inlay, hands. (.....I like me some orange) Anyways, this watch comes with a stock black deep blue logo PU strap. But that was always the wrong strap for this watch. The watch face is stunning but it's a pastel w/ white so its...tricky. It's been an aesthetic nightmare trying to get this right! I knew that the SS bracelet would work and looks great , but I didn't want this on a bracelet. So, i started googling images of 'white face and orange watches' I mean, a quick fix would be nato but once again w/ all the 'White' ( the white bezel is the problem) even a Nato would be challenging. Over that last few weeks a more than once thought; 'Screw it! .....it's just a damn quartz ,I'm putting this on a black or orange nato and calling it a day' But I wanted to be extra considerate of the watches color scheme so I persevered. 
I finally came to the shocking conclusion that this watch was meant to be on a WHITE pu or rubber strap ( FYI: No white rubber ) and yes indeed Deep Blue has a 24m White PU strap for like 20 bucks. So, problem solved. Not exactly. I mean it may be 'aesthetically correct' but I thought ' I'll never wear it...it will make me look like a fluff' 
So, back to the drawing board. I went with a black Deep Blue 'Italian Rubber' ( Benetto Cinturini ) the one w/ the sort of rally holes. It looked OK. Wearable. Clearly more testosterone friendly, But it still wasn't right.
Finally I think I got it. The ORANGE Bonetto Cinturini 300D........I think. I mean the watch POPS . I'm gonna wear it and see. I probably just but the wrong watch and turned it into a 3 week 'Art project' but what the hell.... I learned a bunch about rubber straps. Big shout out and thanks to all the 'ISO / rubber / CUDA guys past and present for the countless data that I was able to find here. So, without further ado I present the Orange/ White Deep Blue Sea Ram 500M Ronda 715 Quartz on Bonetto Cinturini rubber.......










































also some before and after pics. -R


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Well...
Here are my initial thoughts on my sea quest black. Picked it up from fedex today (22 hours from order till the first delivery attempt). This is going to be a present from my wife at a time of her choosing (2 other watches already came in in the last two months) we are both happy with this arrangement. As such I had about 15minutes to do a QC check and make sure it's a keeper before packaging it back up to give back to my wife. Therefore the pics are what they are and my impressions are all just off the cuff. On we go...










Initial impressions are very good. It's right were I hoped the size would be closer to a 40 than a 42. A bit like a sumo in that extra case width increases the specs but it wears smaller with the bezel and dial. Perfect for my 6.75-7" wrist.



















The dial is a very nice sunbrushed and I was pleased to see the writing is a sort of chrome. It looks white from a lot of pictures very nice. Very legible. While again I hoped for the white the black is quite good and works very well overall with the watch. The only change in that case would be a black date and day wheel to blend better (part of what I think makes the white look good) but what do you expect for $99! The day colour of the lume is a pale green similar to c3. All the printing appeared crisp. I love the hand shape. Unique without being weird. The orange and white pop nicely on the black dial. Nice thick gloss paint on them. Well proportioned.










Bezel action was great. Not too stiff or loose. Excellent grip and perfect alignment. Maybe my favourite overall bezel (time will tell). Nice matte finish that doesn't turn up will in pics.










Case finishing is good. Very matte looking, almost blasted but still brushed. Lots of interesting case shapes. The crown and movement worked well. Second hand hits the marks. Some wobble fully pulled out but no more than I have seen on other watches. Screwed in nicely. The helium valve seems fine. It doesn't screw all the way down in its recess but firmly bottoms out. Is that how other people's are?










It was very comfortable. I wear my strapped watches fairly snug and the bowl back settled right into my wrist knocking quite a few mms of the height. Wears much lower than the 15mm spec. The strap is pretty good. Nice fit to the case with a silky touch and not too thick, long or bulky which I like for daily wear. But should also be able to manage some wetsuit duty for surfing. Again a great size for 7" ish or less wrists.














































And of course the lume...as of mentioned earlier I first got wind of DB for their good lume reputation. But there have been reports if underwhelming performance on some more affordable models lately. Hence I annoyed some of you with nagging lume questions. Well...I think it's pretty great all in all. Not sure what it is as its pale green in the day and blue in glow. It does seem to take longer to charge and doesn't seem to as easily absorb ambient light. But when I charged it with my Uv light (new toy!) you could see it take longer than c3 or bgw9 to charge but got very bright and held its charge well. I wasn't trying for lume in all the pics it just didn't stop! I added some shots with the sumo for a well known lume comparator of good repute.








































































So what do I think?
I think it's an EXCELLENT $99 dollar watch. I don't remember what full retail was ($349??)Very impressed and looking forward to when I get to open it permanently and get to know it better. I think it will be a lot of fun and more versatile than expected. Well done DB. Always wanted a pro Aqua 1500 and I have very happy to have its baby brother. 
Thanks for the patience.









PS $27 Canadian paid in duties and taxes for my fellow Canucks. And yes I do think it was worth it for the $50 shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

The FEDEX guy came today........#BlackBeauty


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That ISO looks to fit pretty comfortably. How did you manage that, or is it still stuffed in there but camera angle makes it look otherwise?

I'm back to wearing my _Daynight Recon II _daily (generally I rotate constantly) and on DB's stamped Bonetto Cinturini (Model 317) rubber strap. My favorite look for this watch (for me personally DB's best). But I also love how it wears with the ISO-style vented. The quality of the watch deserves a true ISOfrane but I just haven't gotten around to buying one. Has it met your expectations?



sickondivers said:


> The FEDEX guy came today........#BlackBeauty
> View attachment 6736306


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Might as well post up here too! Slightly beat up Sundiver 1K.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#DeepBlueMaster1000






#Rubber


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

What was Deep Blue's discount code exclusive to WUS for the Sea Quest. You'd think it would have been easy to find in a search.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

It was WUSF74 for the Quartz Sea Quest but expired long ago. Today is the last day of $399 pricing for the auto Sea Quest.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Juggernaut III seems to be back on their webstore. I searched for one last year and they were all gone.

Any coupons currently valid for this one? 

Thanks!
S.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

justadad said:


> Might as well post up here too! Slightly beat up Sundiver 1K.


This is the best watch they have ever released in my humble opinion. If we could get this version with a clear case back, I'd be all in. Hint hint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



jmarkpatton said:


> This is the best watch they have ever released in my humble opinion. If we could get this version with a clear case back, I'd be all in. Hint hint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus a hacking high beat movement and standard lugs for strap changes!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> That ISO looks to fit pretty comfortably. How did you manage that, or is it still stuffed in there but camera angle makes it look otherwise?
> 
> I'm back to wearing my _Daynight Recon II _daily (generally I rotate constantly) and on DB's stamped Bonetto Cinturini (Model 317) rubber strap. My favorite look for this watch (for me personally DB's best). But I also love how it wears with the ISO-style vented. The quality of the watch deserves a true ISOfrane but I just haven't gotten around to buying one. Has it met your expectations?


Sorry about the slow response. Contrary to popular belief, The Isofrane and even the Borealis ( ISO copy) fit the Master 1000 FINE........I was worried for nothing.

-R


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

andyahs said:


>


Really beautiful blue dial on that DB.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

sickondivers said:


> Ok, so during the holidays I purchased a Sea Ram Quartz. It was on sale and I was taken a back by the ceramic white bezel / white face and orange inlay, hands. (.....I like me some orange) Anyways, this watch comes with a stock black deep blue logo PU strap. But that was always the wrong strap for this watch. The watch face is stunning but it's a pastel w/ white so its...tricky. It's been an aesthetic nightmare trying to get this right! I knew that the SS bracelet would work and looks great , but I didn't want this on a bracelet. So, i started googling images of 'white face and orange watches' I mean, a quick fix would be nato but once again w/ all the 'White' ( the white bezel is the problem) even a Nato would be challenging. Over that last few weeks a more than once thought; 'Screw it! .....it's just a damn quartz ,I'm putting this on a black or orange nato and calling it a day' But I wanted to be extra considerate of the watches color scheme so I persevered.
> I finally came to the shocking conclusion that this watch was meant to be on a WHITE pu or rubber strap ( FYI: No white rubber ) and yes indeed Deep Blue has a 24m White PU strap for like 20 bucks. So, problem solved. Not exactly. I mean it may be 'aesthetically correct' but I thought ' I'll never wear it...it will make me look like a fluff'
> So, back to the drawing board. I went with a black Deep Blue 'Italian Rubber' ( Benetto Cinturini ) the one w/ the sort of rally holes. It looked OK. Wearable. Clearly more testosterone friendly, But it still wasn't right.
> Finally I think I got it. The ORANGE Bonetto Cinturini 300D........I think. I mean the watch POPS . I'm gonna wear it and see. I probably just but the wrong watch and turned it into a 3 week 'Art project' but what the hell.... I learned a bunch about rubber straps. Big shout out and thanks to all the 'ISO / rubber / CUDA guys past and present for the countless data that I was able to find here. So, without further ado I present the Orange/ White Deep Blue Sea Ram 500M Ronda 715 Quartz on Bonetto Cinturini rubber.......
> ...


Orange straps are killer on anything with even small orange details. For example:

Orange Isofrane on the Alpha Marine 500 with orange tritium tubes










Same Isofrane on a Steinhart GMT with orange GMT hand










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brew22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just joined the club. Protac 1000, with a 5 ring strap


----------



## ascari_2 (Jun 13, 2009)

I really like their watches. Just always thought they were a bit too big for my small wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Check out the sea quest. 42mm case which is really a 40 in disguise with short lug to lug. I thought the same till it came along. I have a 6.75" wrist and it works well. The curved lugs help a lot too. Still waiting for my wife to release it. Probably fathers day at best. Sigh...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

ascari_2 said:


> I really like their watches. Just always thought they were a bit too big for my small wrist


What's your size? I have 6.5/6.75" wrists and I wear a variety of large watches and they look fine. Few deep blues and a few other large divers (including a Boschett Harpoon, my largest by far). I have long arms which helps but honestly people get too worked up about the size of watches haha.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanor (Dec 2, 2015)

So I did it. Just placed a order for my first Deep Blue. I went with the Sea Quest Auto in white. I've been drooling over DB watches for a bit, trying to decide on which one I wanted and after a lot of help from boatswain I narrowed it down. I'll post some pics once it arrives.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a cool piece, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would have ordered the same watch as mechanor had I not been lured in by the great sea quest Quartz deal after Christmas. Had I known an improved auto version was coming I may have likely gone that route instead.


----------



## Mechanor (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll post a more detailed review soon, but in the interim I just wanted to share my white DB Sea Quest that just arrived. First I want to say how impressed I am with the shipping. I ordered it Wed and it was here on Thurs. CRAZY! Of course I ended up tied up and couldn't get it until Sat but the shipping is amazing. Also I had issues trying to get the STRAP40 code to work, I wanted to get a rubber strap as well, and I made a note in the comment section of the issues I was having. Didn't hear back on it and didn't think anything of it. Until I opened to amazing packaging and discovered a rubber strap included! Def recommending Deep Blue to anyone that is in the market for a dive watch.

More details to come but here she is!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mechanor said:


>


That DBSQ looks amazing on the wrist. ;-)|>


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

I want to play! I love how this sailcloth strap with orange stitching sets off the dial.


----------



## Feingeist (Feb 17, 2016)

In new here at Wus
View attachment 7176970


Greetings from Germany
Bert


----------



## pquimson (Jan 7, 2016)

My Deep Blues... I like the rubber straps but love them on Natos









Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feingeist (Feb 17, 2016)

My Love..

View attachment 7219730


Greetings from Germany 
Bert


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph. I took off the heavy bracelet and tried it out with several other bands.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks great on the orange ZULU.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks. I like the Breitling style strap with the rally holes, too.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Agree with the orange zulu


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Wasn't sure about changing the strap on my Sea Quest, but here it is ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice. Looks good.

i am searching for a shark mesh for a different watch. Where did yours come from and what are your thoughts on it?



nachodaddy said:


> Wasn't sure about changing the strap on my Sea Quest, but here it is ...


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice. Looks good.
> 
> i am searching for a shark mesh for a different watch. Where did yours come from and what are your thoughts on it?


It's the Ritche 22mm and it came from a seller on Ebay, but when I looked it up just now, there were none available. I bought mine for $25, but it looks like he has raised the price to $60. It's a good quality bracelet though.


----------



## Feingeist (Feb 17, 2016)

Bert from Germany


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

View attachment 7315010
View attachment 7315018


----------



## Feingeist (Feb 17, 2016)

Greetings from Germany
Bert


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm in.







Sea Ram 500 Quartz.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Feingeist said:


> View attachment 7344538
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Bert


A favorite in my collection. Looks great on leather


----------



## Feingeist (Feb 17, 2016)

Another one in my collection.







Regards 
Bert


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Can somebody please post a link to that isofrane strap posted a few pages ago that fits so nicely onto the Master 1000 auto?


----------



## Teaklejr (Jan 14, 2013)

I will never let this one go!!!!!


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Teaklejr said:


> I will never let this one go!!!!!


Love it!


----------



## Teaklejr (Jan 14, 2013)

One more that will never go anywhere. This is probably my favorite not really sure why but I just love it.


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Holy cow! That brown NATO strap you have on that DB looks incredible!!! Would you mind telling me about that strap? I have the same watch and would love to pick up that strap. Tks in advance for your help!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

fcammarata said:


> Holy cow! That brown NATO strap you have on that DB looks incredible!!! Would you mind telling me about that strap? I have the same watch and would love to pick up that strap. Tks in advance for your help!


On my Recon (there's another NATO above)? Can't recall where from, might be Clockwork Synergy. But you can find those pretty easily. This one is very soft. Also works great on the Prometheus Piranha.


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's my addition.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody here have a Depthmeter ? 
I never buy a watch when it needs a battery replaced but it comes from a friend.

Not his pic:









Question: I can just pay $10 to any jeweler for the battery replaced right ? 
Under the assumption that it won't be regulated or pressure tested since I won't be diving anyways.

But any jeweler can swap the battery right ?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone just posted this announcement about a special for WUS members over on the Affordables forum bargain thread:










They didn't say where they found it (anyone see the original thread?), but I tried it. Works on the SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER 42MM 
SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER 42MM -7 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION

So tempted. I really love my Master 1000M I got over the holidays.


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Someone just posted this announcement about a special for WUS members over on the Affordables forum bargain thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me. I bought one of the SeaQuest Christmas specials and it came in an e-mail directly from Deep Blue.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I too got the announcement in an e-mail, but found the lume pic may be misleading. I have the quartz version and the lume is no where near what is pictured - the entire dial looks as though it is lumed too. The lume on mine (blue) is not "kryptonite" strong, but very long lasting. I believe that there is some discussion about this in the Sea Quest thread. I just wanted others to be aware of this.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any other discounts for other watches? Sea Quest looks interesting but not a fan of the 10 O'clock HRV. I'm surprised it is only 42mm considering DB only comes out with giant monsters.

My latest pick up says hi btw, I'm really surprised with the lume on this, it is SUPER BRIGHT on the bezel, like at least on par with Armida Helson if not brighter. You can easily see it glowing even during the day and doesn't need much more than ambient light to charge it. Really unexpected as lume on my previous models were average at best, I.E. Sea Ram, even with the lumed Ceramic Bezel.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ...I'm really surprised with the lume on this, it is SUPER BRIGHT on the bezel... Really unexpected as lume on my previous models were average at best, I.E. Sea Ram, even with the lumed Ceramic Bezel.
> View attachment 7763882


Yes, the bezel lume on my Recon is excellent. Although I am still unsure of its longevity and would have preferred engraved and filled befitting the quality of the rest of the watch. That said I'm surprised at your observation on the SEA-RAM. Mine has outstanding lume.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hadn't seen this, but thanks (I think)! Just ordered the orange. Sapphire + 9015 + bracelet for $300? How bad can I get hurt? Was a between this and the Borealis Sea Dragon for my orange obsession, but do not love shrouds nor 44mm. Thanks again!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea my Sea Rams were Horrible, I had 3 and they all had bad lume









I think this was taken with my camera in like optimal settings, freshly charged and you can still see how weak the dial is, the bezel faded quite fast too.

























same issue with my old 1000m diver


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet. I'm a bit torn about the sea quest sale. I "have" the Quartz(my wife is still holding it until a time of her choosing) and think it fits a good spot in my lineup. It's such a good deal though...but I have also pre ordered a Borealis Estoril and don't think I can do both. 

I think I would have to justify an auto sea quest by selling my Quartz and something else from my collection. Not sure if I am willing to do that..


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

I put this up for sale and now I think I'm falling in love with it again.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow - that is old school.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The MASTER 1000's relatively limited strap compatibility due to its narrow lug space has been discussed here ad nauseum, but I thought owners might be interested in the new vented rubber/silicone straps from Toxic NATO's. They are very nice, soft, comfortable, respond very well to boiling in a curve, have no smell, and are very affordable. Currently just black, blue and orange in 22mm. A little thinner and shorter than a true ISOfrane turns out they fit just right with the M1000. Here is the orange...









Here is the strap on its own (photo courtesy Toxic NATO's)...









At US$25 somewhat of a steal. Great service from owner Terry to boot. You can find them listed here, all colors appear in stock. Less one blue that I'm currently ordering.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sun Diver 1k


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I've had quite a few, very good bang for the buck. Here's a few.


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Zulu w PVD









Sent while procrastinating


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm jealous of the lugs on y'all's watches!! The integrated lugs one my sundiver make NATO impossible! And they look so damn good on NATO it's just a crying shame!! Literally! I'm sitting here crying!! Sigh!!!


----------



## Vernon11 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunday lake.


----------



## solowatch (Mar 17, 2008)

Elite21 said:


> This is my Pro Aqua modded with Dagaz Snow Flake hands. Enjoy!
> View attachment 1596596
> View attachment 1596597
> View attachment 1596599
> View attachment 1596600


Really like the pro aqua models with quarter bezel. I checked the DB site but they don't make them any more. Any thoughts where I can still get one, new or used?


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



solowatch said:


> Really like the pro aqua models with quarter bezel. I checked the DB site but they don't make them any more. Any thoughts where I can still get one, new or used?


Dare I say ... Watchuseek? Or not up for a smartass like me to chime in? Haha
Great watch and like the canvas strap!


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Taking a break from my smartwatches. This is one of 3 tritium Deep Blues I own. Love them.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> same issue with my old 1000m diver
> 
> View attachment 7769778


That's interesting. I think some of the newer, lower end models have fairly weak lume (Sea Ram, Master 1000) but my Sea Diver had wicked lume.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can rejoin the DB club on Monday when this new release lands. Stay tuned for "real world" pics. |>


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I like that they used the 2893. A welcome change. I'm intrigued by the GMT as don't have one, but too rich for my blood right now. I'm a fan of the brand, but their designer needs to pick a typeface and stick with it. Italic serif on this one, straight sans on another, different sans from watch to watch. And it appears they've changed their brand text as well. 

Must. Be. Consistent.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

^^ That is a good looking watch.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> I can rejoin the DB club on Monday when this new release lands. Stay tuned for "real world" pics. |>
> 
> View attachment 8115618
> 
> ...


Can't wait for those "real world pics". Marketing photos make watches look so gorgeous, and rarely look as good in real life.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

karlito said:


> Can't wait for those "real world pics". Marketing photos make watches look so gorgeous, and rarely look as good in real life.


I agree. I do think this one will be photogenic and should translate fairly well, though. We'll know soon enough. |>

Here's a shot of the GMT lume from Baselworld collection:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I read what I believe to be a post from Stan himself on another forum that states the following...

"This is VERY limited qty - 200 Total of the GMT 100 Total for the Sw 200 "

But that's info from early April and doesn't seem to jive with the serial number sequencing shown on the caseback pics.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> That's interesting. I think some of the newer, lower end models have fairly weak lume (Sea Ram, Master 1000) but my Sea Diver had wicked lume.
> 
> View attachment 8115298


While I can't speak to the newer models I can say that my SunDiver 1k is lumetastic! It glows perceptively in the daylight too once it's got a good charge! I have one watch that glows brighter and longer and it isn't a Seiko!! It's a Lorus Lumibrite Sub with fully lumed dial.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

justadad said:


> While I can't speak to the newer models I can say that my SunDiver 1k is lumetastic! It glows perceptively in the daylight too once it's got a good charge! I have one watch that glows brighter and longer and it isn't a Seiko!! It's a Lorus Lumibrite Sub with fully lumed dial.


Agreed. My Sea Diver (essentially the same watch as the Sun Diver) was a torch - likely on par with all three Monsters I have owned. That Lorus is pretty impressive. |>


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I read what I believe to be a post from Stan himself on another forum that states the following...
> 
> "This is VERY limited qty - 200 Total of the GMT 100 Total for the Sw 200 "
> 
> But that's info from early April and doesn't seem to jive with the serial number sequencing shown on the caseback pics.


yeah, I saw that. My guess is the first 300 are going to be sold via the DB website. The balance to the TV guys and other channels. I remember he did this same type of thing with the Alpha and it ended up being quite a bit cheaper on the TV channel !! Everyone was pretty mad and he was embarrassed. 
The Total LE number is confusing or misleading.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Wondering if its worth it to pick up the GMT now? I think they are like $700? or will they drop even more


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nomas said:


> yeah, I saw that. My guess is the first 300 are going to be sold via the DB website. The balance to the TV guys and other channels. I remember he did this same type of thing with the Alpha and it ended up being quite a bit cheaper on the TV channel !! Everyone was pretty mad and he was embarrassed.
> The Total LE number is confusing or misleading.


I can't see Evine (or their ilk) selling these pieces below his initial discounted price of $599 and $699. The specs and components would not allow that and much of a profit margin to be realised. These are significantly nicer than the lower end watches that DB has released in recent times (Sea Ram, Master 1000, etc). DB has clearly had inflated MSRP on their website and I wouldn't touch anything without a significant discount code (which he usually offers). Looks to me like he is making 1000 of them and that's ok if it is not stated otherwise. I have seen models on Evine that were more expensive than they were on DB website as well, with discounts factored.

As an example, the closest watch to these that DB has released recently is the Daynight Scuba. The new models have more expensive Swiss movements and lumed ceramic bezels, yet with discount the three-hand model comes in at $120 less than the Scuba on Evine.


----------



## PEACE (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a very nice piece for the suggested price break. 2893-2 with the lume ad the other goodies and it's a no brainer at this price.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Wondering if its worth it to pick up the GMT now? I think they are like $700? or will they drop even more


I can't see it dropping any more. That's a lot of watch/movement for $699.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I can't see it dropping any more. That's a lot of watch/movement for $699.


Well it is hard to see it dropping more as is with the Swiss Made etc. DB could put in the 9015 and bring them to Hong Kong and go lower. They did it on a few ..the Alpha comes to mind. 
Every time I think the cannot go lower ...they do.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nomas said:


> Well it is hard to see it dropping more as is with the Swiss Made etc. DB could put in the 9015 and bring them to Hong Kong and go lower. They did it on a few ..the Alpha comes to mind.
> Every time I think the cannot go lower ...they do.


Especially the GMT model. Retail on that movement alone is close to $500 USD, so it is unlikely to drop in the current configuration.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

So after digging a little, it is clear to me that the new models are a reincarnation of the Daynight Pro T100 released in 2011. The only significant differences that I can see are the bezel, display caseback, and movements - original was a 2824-2. I think the rest is identical (no GMT option on that model?). It seems it was one of DB's most popular designs.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> So after digging a little, it is clear to me that the new models are a reincarnation of the Daynight Pro T100 released in 2011. The only significant differences that I can see are the bezel, display caseback, and movements - original was a 2824-2. I think the rest is identical (no GMT option on that model?). It seems it was one of DB's most popular designs.
> 
> View attachment 8128498
> 
> ...


yeah look very very similar, did the first version also have 24 mm wide lugs ? Also the first version was not Swiss Made..


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ughs but I don't have $700 burning a hole in my wallet right now


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

The originals sell over $500 easily without a ceramic bezel, lots have scratches. So $599 and $699 for brand new is really good.

Always wanted one of the original ones but not anymore. I'm always in favor of a better scratch resistant bezel.

It is a ceramic Lume bezel, right ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nomas said:


> yeah look very very similar, did the first version also have 24 mm wide lugs ? Also the first version was not Swiss Made..


Yes sir, it did have 24mm lugs. All other dimensions identical too (surely the same case and bracelet). I believe it sold with discount at $649 five years ago, so I would argue that the new one is easily a better deal with improvements and factoring Swiss Made and five years' worth of inflation. They were sold out quickly back then, so I don't think there is any disputing that they represent a great buy with their current discount. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Watches503 said:


> The originals sell over $500 easily without a ceramic bezel, lots have scratches. So $599 and $699 for brand new is really good.
> 
> Always wanted one of the original ones but not anymore. I'm always in favor of a better scratch resistant bezel.
> 
> It is a ceramic Lume bezel, right ?


Yes, it is ceramic. And you need one before they are all gone. 

Ceramic Bezel with BGW9 BLUE Superluminova - Green Tritium PIP at 12 oclock


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Don..Most excellent value! Your pics are great once again,Sooo good I just purchased the GMT in a Black! That's worth skinning your knuckles for sure..Cheers to you my friend!..Turboharm


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

So one business day after being told that the white hands from the Batman model were not available on the all-black three-hander, this appears on their website:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

karlito said:


> Can't wait for those "real world pics". Marketing photos make watches look so gorgeous, and rarely look as good in real life.


Except for Seiko....their Marketing pictures suck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I can't see Evine (or their ilk) selling these pieces below his initial discounted price of $599 and $699. The specs and components would not allow that and much of a profit margin to be realised. These are significantly nicer than the lower end watches that DB has released in recent times (Sea Ram, Master 1000, etc). DB has clearly had inflated MSRP on their website and I wouldn't touch anything without a significant discount code (which he usually offers). Looks to me like he is making 1000 of them and that's ok if it is not stated otherwise. I have seen models on Evine that were more expensive than they were on DB website as well, with discounts factored.
> 
> As an example, the closest watch to these that DB has released recently is the Daynight Scuba. The new models have more expensive Swiss movements and lumed ceramic bezels, yet with discount the three-hand model comes in at $120 less than the Scuba on Evine.


What is the code for the initial discount?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

RESCUE is the code knocks 400 dollars of the price.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Too bad I already have this, I just can't justify getting the GMT, and the font on the dial does look odd and mismatched


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Especially the GMT model. Retail on that movement alone is close to $500 USD, so it is unlikely to drop in the current configuration.


The way I'm looking at it is that's the same movement in my steinhart that was $500 delivered for the whole watch.Deep blue is offering for $200 more a beefier design and lots of tritium tubes.

I've been looking for a watch with very impressive luminosity. Never tried tritium before before. this might just be the ticket.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Tritium tubes are somewhat of a revelation. I only have one watch with them (Daynight Recon), but really like their perpetual glow. Manage your expectations, however, as they don't burn bright like online photos would suggest. They're dimmer than fully charged lume, but never change. With dark-adjusted eyes they're easily bright enough to see across the room. 

I'm glad to not only see the GMT movement but also something other than a 2824-2 in the basic date model.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The way I'm looking at it is that's the same movement in my steinhart that was $500 delivered for the whole watch.Deep blue is offering for $200 more a beefier design and lots of tritium tubes.
> 
> I've been looking for a watch with very impressive luminosity. Never tried tritium before before. this might just be the ticket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, I had the Steinhart too. Like the other Ocean model I owned (Vintage Red) the very flat case back bothered me.

The tritium may not have the initial impact of a very good standard lume (the bezel will), but it will be constant for many years. I think you will be suitably impressed with the T100. Very cool effect for sure.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Just Landed, some quick shots still mummy wrapped,


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Cheese & Rice that was quick.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Lug to lug?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lug to lug?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just a shade over 51mm by my calipers. 43.5 bezel diameter.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations!

Very nice watch, it looks great on your pics as usual Don! 

Wear it in good health,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Very nice watch, it looks great on your pics as usual Don!
> 
> ...


Thanks Seb. Your opinion matters!

I just need to get a 5th link out for sizing. Believe it. |>


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks Seb. Your opinion matters!
> 
> I just need to get a 5th link out for sizing. Believe it. |>


Gotta love when we are supplied with oversized bracelets; plenty of spare parts in case of bracelet damage!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Gotta love when we are supplied with oversized bracelets; plenty of spare parts in case of bracelet damage!
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


The only negative to this beauty was a very difficult link screw. Either it or one of the link side pieces was slightly bent and it was stuck. Had to get other things done after all that and couldn't finish it up. It'll be 5 links out and a likely micro-adjust setting in the middle on the clasp. Stunner of a watch. Blew me away.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone experimented with removing the bezel from the MASTER 1000? I purchased both of these with the specific intent of swapping bezels; I have a hankering for a "marine" look with a light/silver/white dial and blue bezel. Seemed like a good opportunity. But I _cannot_ get the bezel off.















I have the traditional case back tool, am following the technique seen on several instructional videos. No joy. I can't imagine there is any sort of system in place to prevent such a thing as otherwise how could you service the watch if the need arose (ie. accumulated dirt, worn spring, whatever). Interested in thoughts.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

, Flat tubes multicolor, Swiss Auto 2893-2 dual time zone, Ceramic Bezel with BGW9, Sapphire, Bracelet. Um yeah the price for all that I would say its cheap....Stan knocked it out of the park on these...Yes it wears like the Daynight Pro Flattie from 5yrs ago.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

That GMT is a good looking watch but I guess I don't understand the attraction to GMT. Is it looks or function? I guess I find it easy to look at my non-GMT watch and count ahead or behind ahead from the given time to know what time it is elsewhere.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

NM-1 said:


> That GMT is a good looking watch but I guess I don't understand the attraction to GMT. Is it looks or function? I guess I find it easy to look at my non-GMT watch and count ahead or behind ahead from the given time to know what time it is elsewhere.


The movement is accurate and the dual time is a bonus for me. appreciating a mechanical automatic movement tracking dual time is part of the lure. I guess if being practical is important I wouldnt even own a watch.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

mekenical said:


> The movement is accurate and the dual time is a bonus for me. appreciating a mechanical automatic movement tracking dual time is part of the lure. I guess if being practical is important I wouldnt even own a watch.


I really like the GMT look. I was just was curious as to the draw for so many people.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I too like the look and usefulness of a GMT, but find a timing bezel WAY more useful


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Really happy with the Rescue,


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Heres the Blue GMT I just got from Deep Blue, love the color they chose for the blue.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

That blue dial on the GMT looks great. 
That's the blue I wanted on the Master 1000, but it came with a much darker shade. 
It grew on me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the look of the Rescue!! Congrats to all.. While I was tempted with the GMT, I have the Azimuth GMT and the H20 Torpedo GMT so I think the 3 hand is cleaner and might end up with the "Batman" version of the 3 hand.. Can't wait to see some wrist shots...so Ken, Dom and others please post some along with your wrist size.
Thanks


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Love the look of the Rescue!! Congrats to all.. While I was tempted with the GMT, I have the Azimuth GMT and the H20 Torpedo GMT so I think the 3 hand is cleaner and might end up with the "Batman" version of the 3 hand.. Can't wait to see some wrist shots...so Ken, Dom and others please post some along with your wrist size.
> Thanks


Hi Barry I like the white hands on the "Batman"..But the Blue "smurf" is such a subtle pleasant tone it works really well. I cant take wristshots with my camera, and my phone camera is lackluster.... but I can tell you the watch wears more like a 42mm Helson SD or the old Flattie Pro.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Barry.g said:


> Love the look of the Rescue!! Congrats to all.. While I was tempted with the GMT, I have the Azimuth GMT and the H20 Torpedo GMT so I think the 3 hand is cleaner and might end up with the "Batman" version of the 3 hand.. Can't wait to see some wrist shots...so Ken, Dom and others please post some along with your wrist size.
> Thanks


Thought this one might get your interest! Some wrist shots here on 7.25" wrist:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-rescue-t-100-tritium-diver-3214906-8.html#post29460842


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rescue GMT "Smurf" landed yesterday!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

love it Ken.. Congrats!! Have you sized it yet? I hear the bracelet is somewhat of a pain to remove the screws?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

mekenical said:


>


Wow that Blue DB GMT looks outstanding ! Loving that blue dial. ;-)|>


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Will3020 said:


> Wow that Blue DB GMT looks outstanding ! Loving that blue dial. ;-)|>


Im very pleased, one of deep blues best! Thanks!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> love it Ken.. Congrats!! Have you sized it yet? I hear the bracelet is somewhat of a pain to remove the screws?


Yes, I've sized it! Mine was a cinch....I'm wearing mine with two links remove from each side. Thanks! I love it too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Dynamic duo


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Anybody order and have pictures to share of the black/black GMT Rescue?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Aqua Expedition


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Anybody order and have pictures to share of the black/black GMT Rescue?


Forum member Turboharm bought that one. Not sure if he has posted any pics.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Forum member Turboharm bought that one. Not sure if he has posted any pics.


Nice, hopefully he will post some if he hasnt.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Ken here is the black one, hopefully will get some nicer pictures soon. Very happy with my black GMT. I keep on looking at your Batman, it really is a startling piece.









Has anyone performed a strap change on the Daynight Rescue yet? I tried a thin Nato and it was very tight between the springbars and the case. Measured the nato afterwards and is 1.2mm thick


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

GeeAus said:


> Has anyone performed a strap change on the Daynight Rescue yet? I tried a thin Nato and it was very tight between the springbars and the case. Measured the nato afterwards and is 1.2mm thick


Three words: curved spring bars.

Work beautifully with the 1000M.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Big thanks for the tip Mitch, hadn't even heard of curved spring bars


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Go to ToxicNATO.com. That's where I got mine.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

GeeAus said:


> Ken here is the black one, hopefully will get some nicer pictures soon. Very happy with my black GMT. I keep on looking at your Batman, it really is a startling piece.
> 
> View attachment 8223298
> 
> ...


looks awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like the all black and Batman three-handers are now sold out too.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

GeeAus said:


> Big thanks for the tip Mitch, hadn't even heard of curved spring bars


Back at laptop now, here are the bars. Allows me to use even a thick NATO on the MASTER 1000 which otherwise wasn't possible. I have no idea if curved bars are any less resilient with the pins coming out an angle but haven't had any problems so far.

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxiccurve-spring-bars-20-22mm-x-1-78mm-with-8mm-ends-double-flange-2-50-a-pair?variant=17664698113


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I think you need 24mm not 22mm for the rescue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Barry.g said:


> I think you need 24mm not 22mm for the rescue


Yes, correct.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

bracky72 said:


> I love it.


Looks great on the rubber strap! loving mine as well.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

They really got the case right on this one. I love the 45mm Deep Blues but they can be bit much at times. Dropping just that 1 mm really makes a difference. And the lugs are just fantastic. They remind me a lot of my Ball Skindiver.

Mine did come with a bunch of scratches from initial bracelet install at the factory. Nothing visible on the wrist but whoever did it was very sloppy. I've had quite a few DB and that is a first. I will live with it because I plan on swapping straps a lot. But I will never be as sloppy as whomever put on that bracelet.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Bracky that looks great on the rubber. Is it a Bonetto strap?


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a isofrane. I'll be trying some different straps and sizing the bracelet today.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DB is going to be launching vented ISO-style straps shortly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

bracky72 said:


> It's a isofrane. I'll be trying some different straps and sizing the bracelet today.


Thank you, it looks great


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

My New DB


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great. Wish they would upgrade the bracelet.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Barry.g said:


> Looks great. Wish they would upgrade the bracelet.


I did have a real tough time with two of the links. Very pleased with the quality and look of this watch. 
The customer service was excellent and I had the watch in just three days. I bought this after seeing some of the others on this thread. My first DB watch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CB750 said:


> My New DB
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8241626&d=1464222671"]
> 
> ...


Congrats, looks great.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

It is a fantastic piece!! No doubt and so glad their customer service reacts so quickly ! I know Stan puts his heart and soul into his brand. Definitely a pioneer with flat tubes and T100 in a micro brand at very affordable prices. Congrats on your first DB. Wear in good health!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

CB750 said:


> I did have a real tough time with two of the links. Very pleased with the quality and look of this watch.
> The customer service was excellent and I had the watch in just three days. I bought this after seeing some of the others on this thread. My first DB watch.


You're the lucky guy who got the "one-off" model with white hands. Congrats.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> You're the lucky guy who got the "one-off" model with white hands. Congrats.


Thanks, I wanted to say my first DB with flat tubes.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

CB750 said:


> Thanks, I wanted to say my first DB with flat tubes.


It's definitely a very cool watch and one of their best efforts in years. The bracelet was the only weak link - no pun intended. I had trouble with mine as well.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice watch CB750, the combo really works.

Radar, can you take a bad photo?


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

I so want one of these, keep going to the website, looking at this thread. I already have 2 flat tube deep blues and 1 regular tube DB. Hard to justify. ?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Was this listed on the website? I thought it was just the three available (blue & black with orange hands, and the batman)



CB750 said:


> My New DB
> 
> View attachment 8241626


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Jcp311 said:


> Was this listed on the website? I thought it was just the three available (blue & black with orange hands, and the batman)


Radar said there was just one watch available - appeared on the website then gone.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

GeeAus said:


> Radar said there was just one watch available - appeared on the website then gone.


Bummer. Oh well, my blue rescue gets here Friday. I hope the blue is true to the pictures!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jcp311 said:


> Bummer. Oh well, my blue rescue gets here Friday. I hope the blue is true to the pictures!


The blue looks great! Really a nice tone of blue, especially in sunlight. Congrats on the blue


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


> The blue looks great! Really a nice tone of blue, especially in sunlight. Congrats on the blue


Would you mind posting some wrist shots?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jcp311 said:


> Would you mind posting some wrist shots?


Sorry I don't have any, my phone camera sucks and I can't get wrist shots on my other camera.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Inspired by a recent review of the Marathon GSAR I added this new bee NATO from Crown & Buckle to the Recon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Off to see X Men with my deep blue and my boys. Hope it doesn't light up the theatre during the movie.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You might have to keep it covered up with a sleeve...


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

I would Like to see this one back from the dead if your out there listening, anyone from Deep Blue.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This one today. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Any word on the new DB vented rubber straps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

If you missed out on the batman, you might have a second shot....albeit expensive second shot.

Deep Blue 44mm Day / Night Rescue T-100 Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Jcp311 said:


> If you missed out on the batman, you might have a second shot....albeit expensive second shot.
> 
> Deep Blue 44mm Day / Night Rescue T-100 Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Interesting that they come in a different box to what mine came in. Mine arrived in a nice blue crate, may have been the international shipping? The crate is nice, will give it to my nephews to put model cars in - this watch is a keeper so no need for the box


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

My Sea Ram 









and Master 1000


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just picked up a black T100 Rescue GMT. Also noticed the 3 hand Batman's were back in stock. The discount code still works. Can't wait till this is on my wrist. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Was sporting this baby tonight









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got this in the mail, put it on a deep blue rubber strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just ordered the air blue bravo PVD with white face. They have a Father's Day sale code dad40. Anyone have any lume shots ?


Sent while procrastinating


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Put my Alpha Marine 500 on a yellow obris morgan isofrane-style strap to embody my complete lack of a suit today.

Taking a sanity break on WUS in between writing motions for a trial.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Very comfortable on a Cuda strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lacrosse Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

After buying a sea quest during the Christmas $99 sale, I put it into my wife's keeping to dole out when she choose.

Today, Father's Day 6 months later it was released. 

Happy to have it on the wrist. An unbeatable beater for $99.

Great size, great lume, great WR, great case.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

WatchDoc6 said:


> Just ordered the air blue bravo PVD with white face. They have a Father's Day sale code dad40. Anyone have any lume sho
> 
> Here is a lume shot of my white dial/stainless steel case AB Bravo


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> Lacrosse Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

gaopa said:


> WatchDoc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the air blue bravo PVD with white face. They have a Father's Day sale code dad40. Anyone have any lume sho
> ...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

WatchDoc6, the other night I charged my AB Bravo for a full minute using a UV LED small flashlight at 10PM. The next morning at 6PM there was still a faint lume. I'm very pleased with my watch. As a matter of fact, I'm waiting on delivery of my black dial/SS Bravo! :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Father's Day BBQ and coming inside to see the lume glowing bright after being in indirect light.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph














​


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm looking to get the 42mm 1500m Sea Quest in blue from Jomashop. Is $380 for the auto a good deal?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

these pics are from Saturday, the long sold out Orange and White Sun Diver 3.
I have a question, is Deep Blue still considered a Micro Brand? or have they moved up?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KogKiller said:


> I'm looking to get the 42mm 1500m Sea Quest in blue from Jomashop. Is $380 for the auto a good deal?


Yup.

I think it's good value with the sapphire bezel, 9015 movement, improved bgw9 lume and bracelet.

I would have grabbed one of those if I hadn't just ordered a borealis estoril at the time and got the Quartz version. I think they cleared out the Quartz cheap to make room for the autos.

The auto deep quest is the watch I always hoped deep blue would make.

I say go for it.


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just an FYI : Got the air blue bravo PVD white face. Had ZERO lume, which wasn't as advertised. Going to return it. Asking for a refund on shipping too. Good luck to me , huh? 


Sent while procrastinating


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the lug to lug for the Sea Quest 1500m 42mm?


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ocean Diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



KogKiller said:


> Can anyone tell me the lug to lug for the Sea Quest 1500m 42mm?


48mm just measured yesterday. It also wears thinner than it looks as the case back bubble nestles into the wrist with the curved lugs. Visually as well the bezel is really 40mm as the case extends outwards.

Wears great on my 6.75" wrist. As usual looks bigger in the pictures than real life.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



boatswain said:


> 48mm just measured yesterday. It also wears thinner than it looks as the case back bubble nestles into the wrist with the curved lugs. Visually as well the bezel is really 40mm as the case extends outwards.
> 
> Wears great on my 6.75" wrist. As usual looks bigger in the pictures than real life.


Thanks! Just the info I wanted to know. I have a similar sized wrist and 42mm is my max preference and this watch looked like it might wear big due to it's thickness. Ordered one. Can't wait.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Glad i could help! Don't fret, it really is a 40mm watch in disguise. I think you will be quite happy with the fit. Just let me know if you need anything further.


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Joining the club with my first Deep Blue watch. I'm liking the quality of the watch, really can't fault it for the price.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Had the collection out for dusting today.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've always wondered about this, seems like DB is the only brand that uses Tritium T25 and especially T100 on their models, almost no other Dive Micros use Tritium. I wonder why.

The Matte Blue looks so cool, never really seen this blue used before


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Love my new DB watch. Awesome customer service too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've always wondered about this, seems like DB is the only brand that uses Tritium T25 and especially T100 on their models, almost no other Dive Micros use Tritium. I wonder why.
> 
> The Matte Blue looks so cool, never really seen this blue used before
> 
> ...





fel2718 said:


> Love my new DB watch. Awesome customer service too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both excellent selections ! Love the bold, chunkiness and lume on these DBs'. |>|>


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had my Sun Diver 3 for about 2 years now, and I always thought it was a pretty large watch.








But, today when I opened my package and saw my new Sea Ram 500 Chrono, it made the Sun Diver look small! this thing is Huge! and I love it! 
I dont know how such a large watch can be so comfortable, but it really is! I got it on trade today from a nice Reddit user.


----------



## DBeans27 (Dec 13, 2014)

Very pleasantly surprised with this impulse purchase. Having no green face watches in the stable prior to this, loving tritium, and owning 3 Deep Blues already, their Hydro91 sale made it easy. Customer service was phenomenal as usual and they really hook it up with the military discount.


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

My very first and probably not the last (aargh) Deep Blue purchase, the Master 1000! I am absolutely LOVING it!! Its huge and heavy and yet so beautifully balanced!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Guess I should have added this earlier. Daynight Recon II on the superb HYDRO-91. This is an exceptionally high quality pairing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi DMCbanshee..What model is the double Orange face DB its nice! I can tell by the lettering its a bit of a vintage? You selling that one? Turboharm


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Jay that's looking good like you said earlier. The ISO type strap looks sweet..That one was 17% plus the 40% too not sure? TH


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

TurboHarm said:


> Hi Jay that's looking good like you said earlier. The ISO type strap looks sweet..That one was 17% plus the 40% too not sure? TH


No clue the composition. But it's unbelievably soft and comfortable despite the thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovin this guy.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

My Deep Blue contribution.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Holy .....


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Ocean Diver 500

Definitely on the bigger side but I love it. Things a tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

kingravan said:


> My very first and probably not the last (aargh) Deep Blue purchase, the Master 1000! I am absolutely LOVING it!! Its huge and heavy and yet so beautifully balanced!!
> View attachment 8910994


Very nice DB there !


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

andrejb said:


> Ocean Diver 500
> 
> Definitely on the bigger side but I love it. Things a tank
> 
> ...


That's a great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

My new DB Master 1000 on rubber and on a president bracelet I had laying around... Lovin it so far on my 7.5" wrists.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Guess I should have added this earlier. Daynight Recon II on the superb HYDRO-91. This is an exceptionally high quality pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these straps any comfortable? I bought a 22mm one that is branded Borealis and found it was kinda stiff and way too rigid to wear on my Seiko Prospex SRP637K. Since Borealis and Deep Blue are both originally micro-brands I could imagine these straps are from the same manufacturer or at least same price/quality range.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Shadowjack said:


> Are these straps any comfortable? I bought a 22mm one that is branded Borealis and found it was kinda stiff and way too rigid to wear on my Seiko Prospex SRP637K. Since Borealis and Deep Blue are both originally micro-brands I could imagine these straps are from the same manufacturer or at least same price/quality range.


I've never tried the Borealis (tired of the constant comparisons actually.) I have no idea of their respective origins, don't much care. But the HYDRO-91 on its own merits is exceptionally soft, supple and comfortable. It's nicely thick but that doesn't at all compromise wearability. It molds around the wrist. It has great tactile feel. It has zero smell. The buckle is thick steel, nicely brushed and engraved, with a screwed pin.

It's a steal at the current $30 sale price. I want to see someone compare it to an ISOfrane as that is the true benchmark for this style of strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> I've never tried the Borealis (tired of the constant comparisons actually.) I have no idea of their respective origins, don't much care. But the HYDRO-91 on its own merits is exceptionally soft, supple and comfortable. It's nicely thick but that doesn't at all compromise wearability. It molds around the wrist. It has great tactile feel. It has zero smell. The buckle is thick steel, nicely brushed and engraved, with a screwed pin.
> 
> It's a steal at the current $30 sale price. I want to see someone compare it to an ISOfrane as that is the true benchmark for this style of strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

I posted elsewhere that I'm kinda glad that the HYDRO sale is over. It was very dangerous to my bank account. LOL


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

BookBoy said:


> I posted elsewhere that I'm kinda glad that the HYDRO sale is over. It was very dangerous to my bank account. LOL


Looks like the sale is still on, I just tried to order and got 40% off using the code, but $50 for international shipping is just f****** ridiculous. It's the only option that's available to me. I had the same problem when I wanted to order link extenders for the Pro Sun Diver and the Sea chrono. I complained, they gave in and sent me the links at cheap rate in a plain envelop.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Shadowjack said:


> Looks like the sale is still on, I just tried to order and got 40% off using the code, but $50 for international shipping is just f****** ridiculous. It's the only option that's available to me. I had the same problem when I wanted to order link extenders for the Pro Sun Diver and the Sea chrono. I complained, they gave in and sent me the links at cheap rate in a plain envelop.
> 
> View attachment 9012105


Agreed. That needs to change. They're straps, rubber and steel. They'll do fine in a padded envelope sent USPS. What's worse is FedEx then adds their chunk.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

The T-100 Tritium is a vastly new experience in watches, I'm really digging how well it really works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

jprangley said:


> View attachment 9012681
> 
> 
> The T-100 Tritium is a vastly new experience in watches, I'm really digging how well it really works.
> ...


get one with a lume bezel and it really glows









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

I managed to sneak in on the Hydro sale this morning. I've got a Pepsi Nato Diver, shark mesh, and blue Hydro 91 coming my way. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

My Faux-PO was ordered yesterday with the HYDRO code. Should be on my wrist tomorrow! This is my 2nd Deep Blue.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***




























Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



chicolabronse said:


> Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


I find the lack of creativity at Deep Blue disturbing....


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Shadowjack said:


> I find the lack of creativity at Deep Blue disturbing....


Yeah, even a couple years ago their watches seemed to have more personality, look at the Juggy series, the old master mag, the SeaRam collection, and the awesome AlphaMarine series. Not to mention the discontinued SunDiver 3 line. I love DB, but I feel they had more interesting watches a Couple years ago.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



PowerChucker said:


> Yeah, even a couple years ago their watches seemed to have more personality, look at the Juggy series, the old master mag, the SeaRam collection, and the awesome AlphaMarine series. Not to mention the discontinued SunDiver 3 line. I love DB, but I feel they had more interesting watches a Couple years ago.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Exactly my point.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Shadowjack said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> View attachment 9037601


I feel lucky to have a white and orange SunDiver 3, and a white and black SeaRam 500 chrono. Just beautiful watches.
However I will say I do kinda really like the new SKX Homage in all grew or black PVD. And there just was a Coke bezel master 1000 in the FS section that I tried but failed to get, that was pretty nice due to the Coke bez

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The SDIII is discontinued? Too bad, great watch. I'll add to the list this...










The Daynight Recon II. This is a great watch, superb quality. Really sings on rubber, but the bracelet is excellent as well (save for the generic albeit functional clasp.) I can't quite comprehend why they made the smart (and correct) design choice to relocate the date window to 6:00 and color match it the dial on this model, yet not on others that followed.

This wrister isn't mine, but fellow WUS member Danny's. Which inspired me to buy it from him. When I wasn't even on the hunt for one.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

My Faux-PO just arrived....


----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

I just remembered I haven't shown off my new Nato Diver 300 yet. The picture on their website does not do it justice but I really like the sunburst effect on the dial. The rubber strap is super nice too, should have grabbed a couple more of them.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Can I join the club? Just got this a couple of days ago. Love it so far. I'm considering selling my Seiko Pepsi Diver and replacing it with either a DB NATO Pepsi or the Master 1000 Pepsi.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

LumeAholic said:


> T100 First Deep Blue, Love it!


Wow really nice hefty diver.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Stumbled across this "new to me" brand just a short while ago, learning about the world of micro makers, haha, and wow, sure do love my new Pro Aqua 1500. Unfortunately it's not one with the full lume bezel, but the inner lume ring is still pretty awesome, and I'm very pleased with this acquisition! b-) Not a huge fan of the rubber strap it came with, so I have swapped it out for waterproof leather with deployment buckle, in black with accented blue stitching. It works well for the look and feel I wanted. Couldn't get any details from Deep Blue about settings for when it is in my winder, but I contacted Seiko, and they filled me in on appropriate direction and turns per day. It keeps great time, and looks great doing so. ;-)


----------



## cracked_ribs (Jul 24, 2016)

These are watches I wear for rough days. I had the rubber strap on a minute before I stopped to grab a picture. I have a place on an island on the South Coast of Canada, just north of the Pacific Northwest. I was using the axe to finish a simple lap joint on a bit of timber and I thought...might as well grab a shot of it.

I have no regrets about these simple, attractive, functional watches. I do some light freediving and a lot of boating (obviously, since that's the only way on to the island) and a decent hard-use watch for a reasonable price is very appealing to me. I like these quite a bit.


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Looseness of Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500 Setting Actions*

When I set the time, day and date of my Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500s (have four), there is a varying amount of play (from watch to watch), as I turn the crown to make the time, day and date corrections. Additionally, each one has a different feel when screwing the crown in/out. The movement is the Automatic Seiko TMI NH 36 Day Date. Any thoughts as to an explanation?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



rjc1583 said:


> The picture on their website does not do it justice but I really like the sunburst effect on the dial.


Exactly, this is what primarily attracts me to this model.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Sun diver 3










...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 1st deep blue is on its way to me....a Sea Ram 500, yellow dial with white ceramic bezel....really unlike anything in my current collection and the price is incredible if this watch lives up to the hype.....pic from the eBay site below:


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



v1triol said:


> Exactly, this is what primarily attracts me to this model.


May I ask what mesh strap this is in the last picture?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is it? I can't quite make it out. ;-)

I had a blue dialed SR 500 Auto that I ended up selling a couple months ago. It was a solid piece, no doubt. Excellent quality all around. I sold it before the new DB HYDRO-91 rubber was released but I bet it would have looked stellar.



Maddog1970 said:


> My 1st deep blue is on its way to me....a Sea Ram 500, yellow dial with white ceramic bezel....really unlike anything in my current collection and the price is incredible if this watch lives up to the hype.....pic from the eBay site below:
> 
> View attachment 9391850


----------



## lockwood1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Any valid coupon at the moment?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lockwood1 said:


> Any valid coupon at the moment?


Not that I am aware of. Give it a couple of months and there most likely will be one. They seem to run one every Quarter or so.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been enjoying this all weekend on the new hirsch strap. I liked the watch before but I love it now.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Not that I am aware of. Give it a couple of months and there most likely will be one. They seem to run one every Quarter or so.


Shoot, I am ready to get another.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> Shoot, I am ready to get another.


Come US Thanksgiving there will be Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals in abundance. There were crazy sales last year. I remember the Deep Star netted out to something ridiculous like $300/400'ish at one point.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> I've been enjoying this all weekend on the new hirsch strap. I liked the watch before but I love it now.


Is that the Liberty? I have a black Liberty on my Speedmaster. Love that strap.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

New strap came in on Friday. Put it on, and took it out to the beach Saturday.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My new Deep Blue Sea Ram 500........sapphire, 500m WR, crazy yellow dial, ceramic bezel, serious wrist presence....even the rubber band is good!...can't believe the value at just over $100US!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9447130&d=1474671740

What up with the pin size? I can't measure accurately but it is obvious to eye that supplied pins are much smaller than the lug holes. What is correct pin size?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

JeffreyVB said:


> New strap came in on Friday. Put it on, and took it out to the beach Saturday.


The perfect causal beach diver ! Like the color bezel.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SeaRam 500 Chrono......would survive a direct hit by a nuke....my new gym/dog walking watch!








Subtle it is not!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got this killer 24mm "Waterborne Australia " Zulu strap on a trade deal today. Fits great on my Sea Ram Chrono 500! 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sea Quest 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



bjtiger75 said:


> May I ask what mesh strap this is in the last picture?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


IIRC it is "Strapcode ploprof".

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

PowerChucker said:


> Just got this killer 24mm "Waterborne Australia " Zulu strap on a trade deal today. Fits great on my Sea Ram Chrono 500!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dial/bezel pops nicely with the black Zulu strap.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

lockwood1 said:


> Any valid coupon at the moment?


They usually come out with some discount coupons in Nov for holiday period.


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all great thread! Finally got my hands on my batman GMT but like so many others was utterly disappointed by the quality of the bracelet. What a let down! I'd love to get some ideas on alternative strap options and/or bracelet options if you have any suggestions?

Lume shot!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

How are your lug holes? Mine oversized for the supplied springbars.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

goonz said:


> Hi all great thread! Finally got my hands on my batman GMT but like so many others was utterly disappointed by the quality of the bracelet. What a let down! I'd love to get some ideas on alternative strap options and/or bracelet options if you have any suggestions?
> 
> Lume shot!
> View attachment 9806626


Can you elaborate on the bracelet issues and or point me in the direction where the bracelet is discussed?


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I couldn't get the screws in my bracelet to unscrew so I could take links out. I just put it on a NATO strap and moved on. 

I have the deep blue tritium gmt.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



arejay101 said:


> I couldn't get the screws in my bracelet to unscrew so I could take links out. I just put it on a NATO strap and moved on.
> 
> I have the deep blue tritium gmt.


Are you sure those are screws?
Thought the same on the Sun Diver, but they were friction pins -- had to hammer them out. Looked like screws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



w4tchnut said:


> Are you sure those are screws?
> Thought the same on the Sun Diver, but they were friction pins -- had to hammer them out. Looked like screws.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked some pics of the Daynight/tritium GMT models and they do have screwed pins.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

In case you guys didn't pick up on the sale, "Use coupon code "cyber " to take 40% off every Deep Blue Watch on the site"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-black-friday-cyber-sale-3783522.html

Very tempted by the black Sun Diver which would be only $240 after discount.

Master 1000's that a bunch of us got last year would be $150.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Bought a Pepsi NATO 300 with the steel bracelet as soon as I got the email.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I am absolutely GOBSMACKED that the Daynight Diver was $200.00 Delivered!!!


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

They should have a coupon code for the European store as well. That site doesn't even have the option to enter a code :-|:rodekaarto| :-|


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like they do international shipping from their US store.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> Looks like they do international shipping from their US store.


Why doesn't someone message Stan?


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> Looks like they do international shipping from their US store.


Yep I know that, but have you checked int'l shipping costs? And I'm not even mentioning import duties and taxes, they are ridiculous for Netherlands.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I am absolutely GOBSMACKED that the Daynight Diver was $200.00 Delivered!!!


Wow crazy good deal !


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Listed on DB site:

*HOLIDAY SALE $89-$149 WATCHES*
NO COUPON NEEDED -AIR BLUE PILOT WATCHES- ON SALE AT THE LOWEST PRICES OF THE YEAR- FREE STRAP WITH EVERY PURCHASE


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Listed on DB site:
> 
> *HOLIDAY SALE $89-$149 WATCHES*
> *NO COUPON NEEDED -AIR BLUE PILOT WATCHES- ON SALE AT THE LOWEST PRICES OF THE YEAR- FREE STRAP WITH EVERY PURCHASE *


I want to like Air Blue...but I can't get past the bad logo. Even for $89 I don't want one. Sky Blue would have been a better name with just a SB initials logo.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Minorcollector said:


> I want to like Air Blue...but I can't get past the bad logo. Even for $89 I don't want one. Sky Blue would have been a better name with just a SB initials logo.


Understood but at that price, it's kind of hard to pass up.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Understood but at that price, it's kind of hard to pass up.


I agree. I had one in my cart, but just couldn't pull the trigger. I tried to ignore it, but I can't get past the faux military logo. If not for that I'd probably have a bunch of them.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Minorcollector said:


> but I can't get past the faux military logo.


I completely know the feeling.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have one. You get past the logo. It's a nice watch for the money.


----------



## jonathancol (Aug 28, 2009)

100% on the AB logo.


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I had to do it. Daynight Diver T100 for $215.35 delivered after using the CYBER code and getting 40% off.

DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS BLACK DIVER WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -9 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP

I'll post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Jumped on the NATO Diver 300 the moment I received the discount code in the mail. I'm a happy camper now!


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> They should have a coupon code for the European store as well. That site doesn't even have the option to enter a code :-|:rodekaarto| :-|


Yes, you're so right! For cheaper watches, customs and the 50 bucks of FedEx or UPS killed the deal

I didn't go for the expensive DB watches because I already had ordered a Certina DS action diver for Black Friday  . Maybe next time.. . I really have the itch for one of these babies

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jiterator said:


> Jumped on the NATO Diver 300 the moment I received the discount code in the mail. I'm a happy camper now!


Now that's impressive ! Excellent diver selection.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jiterator said:


> Jumped on the NATO Diver 300 the moment I received the discount code in the mail. I'm a happy camper now!


How's the lume? any lume pics?


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Old friend, Master Explorer first gen


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

The NATO 300 has arrived. This thing is a tank. The bracelet alone could be used as a weapon. Solid and heavy...definitely not for those who prefer smallish watches.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Will3020 said:


> How's the lume? any lume pics?


Unfortunately the lume is as per what was stated in some reviews - not fantastic. Definitely not as bright as the usual Deep Blue offerings which is strange, since the bezel on my Daynight Scuba glows like a torch, and I assume they should be using the same Superluminova paint on all their watches.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Team DayNight Diver...


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

On new shark mesh with spidey in the background. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 and Pro Tac 1000.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Team DayNight Diver...


E8, what is your opinion of the ceramic bezel on a tool type diver? Too shiney & blingy? I like the scratch resistance of ceramic (vs Al) but not necessarily the shine.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

karlito said:


> E8, what is your opinion of the ceramic bezel on a tool type diver? Too shiney & blingy? I like the scratch resistance of ceramic (vs Al) but not necessarily the shine.


I think the term tool diver is overused.To me a tool diver is something like the Seiko's shown,with their brushed SS bezels & heavy brushed SS case finishes.Watches like the Daynight Divers with ceramic bezel inserts & finer brush work on the cases are more Business Casual...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

From this weekend


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

Can anyone share pictures of Master-1000 with grey sunray dial? Thanks.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

My black 10y Recon arrived today! Been waiting 3 years for the black since v2 sold out!

Family lume shot!
From left: Daynight 65 T100 in black, Daynight Recon V2 in white, Daynight Scuba in light blue, Daynight Recon V3 in black









Come on baby light my fire!


----------



## afury8 (May 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a couple of DB's just wanted to share a pic of mine.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiterator said:


> My black 10y Recon arrived today! Been waiting 3 years for the black since v2 sold out!
> 
> Family lume shot!
> From left: Daynight 65 T100 in black, Daynight Recon V2 in white, Daynight Scuba in light blue, Daynight Recon V3 in black
> ...


 FANTASTIC Collection!!!


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Pepsi NATO 300.. Great watch for the price!


----------



## Drosophila Melanogaster (Apr 2, 2016)

Here are my two Pro Aquas: First one I got was the White dial version, followed by the harder to find blue dial w/ the quarter bezel lume. I don't think I'll ever sell them!


----------



## Drosophila Melanogaster (Apr 2, 2016)

Here are my two Pro Aquas: First one I got was the White dial version, followed by the harder to find blue dial w/ the quarter bezel lume. I don't think I'll ever sell them! 
View attachment 10139282

View attachment 10139290

View attachment 10139314


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^ that Blue dial/bezel is insanely beautiful !


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Rocking the Recon today for a wedding lunch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Team DayNight Diver has a new C/O!Here's a few quick pics under harsh light,will post up serious pics tomorrow of Team T100...


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

The swiss alpha marine 500 is one of their best. Enjoy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

...also good 1000m above the sea














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

boatswain said:


> ...also good 1000m above the sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last shot is killer.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

boatswain said:


> ...also good 1000m above the sea


Awesome awesome shots!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks like I got an official invite to this thread by way of this bad boy!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

boatswain said:


> ...also good 1000m above the sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The
Perfect background!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments folks. It was fun to take those pics and it was great to wear the watch for an extended period of time. It really was a tremendous value and just is a solid little piece. It seems to be my go-to vacation watch. Great lume, comfortable, quartz reliability, great WR, sapphire. The consummate beater.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

Jiterator said:


> Unfortunately the lume is as per what was stated in some reviews - not fantastic. Definitely not as bright as the usual Deep Blue offerings which is strange, since the bezel on my Daynight Scuba glows like a torch, and I assume they should be using the same Superluminova paint on all their watches.


I think it's more a question of quantity. The more luminous paint per marker, the brighter and longer that marker will glow. I noticed right away on my NATO diver that the hour markers were rather flat - so not a lot of SuperLuminova. But the watch otherwise is great and at that price, I suppose you have to expect some cutbacks...


chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 10105954


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Nighthawk said:


> I think it's more a question of quantity. The more luminous paint per marker, the brighter and longer that marker will glow. I noticed right away on my NATO diver that the hour markers were rather flat - so not a lot of SuperLuminova. But the watch otherwise is great and at that price, I suppose you have to expect some cutbacks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The paint on my NATO diver's indices seem to have a nice bulge to them, so I thought the lume should be nice and bright, but I guess they mixed in more white paint than superluminova.

That being said, I don't have an issue with the watch. It's still excellent value for the money! Not too sure how it would work out for someone who really uses the watch for dives though..


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> The paint on my NATO diver's indices seem to have a nice bulge to them, so I thought the lume should be nice and bright, but I guess they mixed in more white paint than superluminova.
> 
> That being said, I don't have an issue with the watch. It's still excellent value for the money! Not too sure how it would work out for someone who really uses the watch for dives though..


It shouldn't be an issue. Most divers nowadays use computers and a watch is just a backup...they also have waterproof lights which they can use to charge up the lume.

People get too caught up in the whole "lume" thing to begin with.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

DB among others tend to have supreme lume. I'm really impressed with the lume quality.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

I rather like the lume on Deep Blue. Really the only reason I bought it. It is distinguishable from the rest on the market.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Finally bought a watch with the Cyber sale....a grey Juggernaut IV.

I did not buy a watch on BF and none in recent months (only preorders) but this Swiss powered beast at 250$ was too good to pass.

I used a forwarding service to avoid the dreaded 50$ UPS shipping option to Canada.

Will post here when I get it.

S.



Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> Rocking the Recon today for a wedding lunch.


I've secretly been in love with this model for a while now. Just curious, How is the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

ALfwlmth said:


> I've secretly been in love with this model for a while now. Just curious, How is the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet's just as solidly built as the watch itself. They seem to have switched out the clasp though. It now has 3 micro adjustment slots instead of 4, no diver extension mechanism, and uses 2 push buttons at the side to unlock the clasp.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Gotcha. The bracelet looks stout, but the clasp almost looks flimsy. Of course, this opinion was formed prior to me actually ever laying hands on one, and we all know what assuming does. Either way I wish it fit my DN Diver. Still wanna get a Recon to add to the stable. Nice watch!! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

ALfwlmth said:


> Gotcha. The bracelet looks stout, but the clasp almost looks flimsy. Of course, this opinion was formed prior to me actually ever laying hands on one, and we all know what assuming does. Either way I wish it fit my DN Diver. Still wanna get a Recon to add to the stable. Nice watch!! Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There definitely is some play on the latch, but it seems to vary on individual bracelets. The latch on my nato diver is able to wiggle a little in its place, but the latch on my recon is so tight that I need to apply a bit of force when unlocking it.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Rock and a hard place I guess. I prefer it tight but not to tight. Probably worse things I should be worrying about. Thanks for the info!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadakn01 (Jun 11, 2011)

1st Deep Blue ever, as i got the emails and finally bought the bullet and got one! I figured at $250, the sum of the parts was more than the actual watch! 
Some pics of the blue juggy I received, light scratches on the bezel and some lume not applied perfectly on the 12 dot as well as 30 marker, but overall quite nice, and some shots next to my Deepsea JC., the size is nearly identical, although this watch sits more snugly as it has tapered lugs that i appreciate. Pics are from my cell, so excuse the quality. Box is simple, but does the trick. The numbered edition is a nice touch, and the matte finish on the case is also nice as no fingerprints get left unlike on the DS. I really love the blue dial. Overall the watch is quite nice and the AR coating is very nice on the sapphire crystal really makes this watch stand out. The seconds hand was changed from the pre production model from blue to orange and while i like the legibility of the orange, i kind of would have preferred the blue seconds hand as it matches the dial. Not having seen the previous juggernauts in person, i cant compare the quality, but for a hong kong based production, it is really very nice overall, and a good value at $250. This will replace my $100 titanium Invicta pro diver with the miyota movement as my weekend watch, as the Invicta has many scratches on the mineral crystal now! Timing is running about 10 to 12 seconds fast per day but is an easy adjustment with the movement as the micro regulator allows for correction on the Selita SW-200.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Just added the Master 2000 10Y LE to the collection from the black friday sale. Chunky little beast but it's growing on me!


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got my DayNight Recon 10yr edition in the mail but I can't show you all photos because my forum post count is too low. Anyways, happy to be a part of the club. I will post pics soon!


Deep Blue DayNight Recon T-100 10yr Anniversary in Black


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



mitchjrj said:


> The Deep Star is definitely growing on me as I love cushion cases. Where I really started paying attention was when I saw them on ISOfrane's and leather. As for me I'm very much enjoying the Daynight Recon v2 I picked up from Danny T. Just a great watch. So far I've worn it on the standard bracelet, an ISOfrane-style vented strap (from a Prometheus Piranha), and now a vintage style leather. Like all of them, think the ISO may be my favorite (that will change in 5 minutes). Actually going to order a real ISOfrane as the quality of the watch deserves it. Have a DB stamped rubber en route that I believe is a Bonetto Cinturini.
> 
> View attachment 5864186


The brown leather looks great!

Deep Blue DayNight Recon T-100 10yr Anniversary in Black


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

My Deep Blue DayNight Recon 10yr edition showing off its lights.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2OResQ said:


> My Deep Blue DayNight Recon 10yr edition showing off its lights.


Beautiful


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats one of the best lume shots I've seen.

Well done sir.

-Slow Clap-


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thats one of the best lume shots I've seen.
> 
> Well done sir.
> 
> -Slow Clap-


Thanks!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

H2OResQ said:


> My Deep Blue DayNight Recon 10yr edition showing off its lights.


Well, the itch to own one of the DN Recon's just grew exponentially. That pic sir, is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

ALfwlmth said:


> Well, the itch to own one of the DN Recon's just grew exponentially. That pic sir, is stunning.


Thank you. Had some fun with the watch and camera today. Was a little tricky at first but when I got the shutter speed locked in (15 seconds) I started to see good results. If you look closely you can see the light from the second hand start at the 9 position and end at the 12 position. 15 seconds! Add some Lightroom exposure and color adjustments and this was the end result. Very happy with this purchase from DB!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Did someone say T100 Lume Shot?


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Just got my depthmaster 3000 yesterday

Sent from my SM-G930V


----------



## kadakn01 (Jun 11, 2011)

Juggernaut IV blue next to Blancpain fifty


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

bjtiger75 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Crap.......That's beautiful.....Might need to try and get a black one now and throw it on leather.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how long the sale lasts. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Changed Team DayNight Diver up a bit,Green dial now on mesh(REALLY REALLY like this combo)& Black dial now on Panatime OD Green 5 Ring Zulu(the perfect marriage for this watch)...


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

fightinpikey said:


> Crap.......That's beautiful.....Might need to try and get a black one now and throw it on leather.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Man the PVD works great on leather. I've had it on a vintage style black leather band as well as this Zulu nato and I love them both. Can't go wrong.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

bjtiger75 said:


> Man the PVD works great on leather. I've had it on a vintage style black leather band as well as this Zulu nato and I love them both. Can't go wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to the brown NATO by chance?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

fightinpikey said:


> Do you have a link to the brown NATO by chance?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Here you go sir.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-503-j-usm-nato-watch-strap.php

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

bjtiger75 said:


> Here you go sir.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-503-j-usm-nato-watch-strap.php
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Awesome thank you!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Some say this 45mm wears big, I dont think so....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Can anyone provide a few good shots of their watch with the DB Italian rubber straps? Just ordered one for my DayNight Recon. Was curious to see what they look like in the "real world"


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Does anyone know how long the sale lasts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you're referring to the "cyber" 40% off, it's on till 12/31/2016. That's directly from Sam at Deep Blue, who I've been dealing with this week.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

H2OResQ said:


> Can anyone provide a few good shots of their watch with the DB Italian rubber straps? Just ordered one for my DayNight Recon. Was curious to see what they look like in the "real world"


My gen 2 recon on Italian deep blue rubber, live the vanilla smell















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

wease said:


> My gen 2 recon on Italian deep blue rubber, live the vanilla smell
> View attachment 10252706
> 
> View attachment 10252714
> ...


Excellent! Thank you!

/l ,[____], 
l-L -OlllllllO- 
()_)-()_)-o-)_)
"It's a Jeep thing"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine are a little older

Sea Ram, Miyota 9015 auto










Swiss Made Aqua Expedition with Sellita SW220 movement










flat green Tritium tubes and lumed bezel with a Miyota 9015 movement.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

I finally scored my grail DB.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

bracky72 said:


> I finally scored my grail DB.


Awesome! Is that the 10y Recon in blue? Would love to see some pics of it in the light!


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> My black 10y Recon arrived today! Been waiting 3 years for the black since v2 sold out!
> 
> Family lume shot!
> From left: Daynight 65 T100 in black, Daynight Recon V2 in white, Daynight Scuba in light blue, Daynight Recon V3 in black
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiice!!!

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Just noticed this on the DayNight Recon page. Now they have "rare" 2015 models available. Can anyone provide more info on what makes these so rare?

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/dare65trtura.html


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

H2OResQ said:


> Just noticed this on the DayNight Recon page. Now they have "rare" 2015 models available. Can anyone provide more info on what makes these so rare?
> 
> http://www.deepbluewatches.com/dare65trtura.html


Yup Deep Blue announced on their facebook page that some models had come back from their photographers to be put up for sale.

I think it isn't wrong to say that they're fairly rare in the market - I've been hunting for a black recon for years now since they sold out. And the ones they reposted are the only version of the Recon to have the date at the 6 o'clock position too.

There are also differences in the wave pattern between that and the Recon 10y edition. I have the previous Recon in white and simply love how the wave pattern catches the light!

Will try to post some pics tonight of both of them side by side.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Date window at 6? I'd prefer that to the 4:00 position.

oops got beat to the punch.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics and the shoddy bedsheet as my backdrop.. haha but here are the pics as promised.

As you can see, the waves of the white "2015 rare Recon" are more regularly shaped. Not sure if it's purely due to the way the waves were cut into the dial or if it's due to the silver colour, but the way the dial catches light is simply dazzling! Sadly I don't have the black version to confirm this. Date is also at 6.










The Recon 10y edition on the other hand, has a slightly irregular wave pattern. Getting it to catch any light at all is quite difficult, and as you can see, the reflection of my light bulb is just off the edge of the crystal. Adjusting the angle of the shot any further would cause the face to be obscured by the reflection of my light source.










And here's both of them side by side, with the light source directly above. Notice how much better the white face reflects the highlights back.


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics and the shoddy bedsheet as my backdrop.. haha but here are the pics as promised.
> 
> As you can see, the waves of the white "2015 rare Recon" are more regularly shaped. Not sure if it's purely due to the way the waves were cut into the dial or if it's due to the silver colour, but the way the dial catches light is simply dazzling! Sadly I don't have the black version to confirm this. Date is also at 6.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics! I was just curious because I picked up the 10yr edition a few days ago, before they released the 2015 ones. Now I kinda wish I had one of the rare ones!


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

H2OResQ said:


> Thanks for the pics! I was just curious because I picked up the 10yr edition a few days ago, before they released the 2015 ones. Now I kinda wish I had one of the rare ones!


So did I. I would really love to have the 2015 black, but at $1999, I'll probably have to pass even with the 40% discount code.. Sigh..


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jiterator said:


> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics and the shoddy bedsheet as my backdrop.. haha but here are the pics as promised.
> 
> As you can see, the waves of the white "2015 rare Recon" are more regularly shaped. Not sure if it's purely due to the way the waves were cut into the dial or if it's due to the silver colour, but the way the dial catches light is simply dazzling! Sadly I don't have the black version to confirm this. Date is also at 6.
> 
> ...


a beautiful DB diver there !


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty maidens all in a row. Gotta say, that bezel lume on the Scuba is almost nuclear!


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> Pretty maidens all in a row. Gotta say, that bezel lume on the Scuba is almost nuclear!
> View attachment 10267714


Nice pic! 15 sec exposure


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

H2OResQ said:


> Nice pic! 15 sec exposure


Haha! Could have been shorter but I wanted to keep the dials and bezels mostly in focus so I had stop the aperture down a little..


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok, so I got the green dial DN Diver on Monday and all I can say is, "WOW!!" This green dial looks awesome. Even better in the sun. I'm going to have to make myself take it off and wear the black dial one. Sorry Casio Mudmaster, but you're gonna be lonely for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Heres the (2015) Recon V2 in blk with a nicer wave pattern


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> Heres the (2015) Recon V2 in blk with a nicer wave pattern


Nice! Let me know if you ever intend to let it go.. hahaha


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Ciao! Gomma Italiano è arrivato!


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

I received a Deep Blue 2016 catalog along with my watches when I placed an order during the Black Friday sales but never bothered to flip through it till now.

Just realised that there seems to be a Daynight Recon Chronograph that I've never seen on the website! Is this an old model, or is this a sneak peek at an upcoming release?


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> I received a Deep Blue 2016 catalog along with my watches when I placed an order during the Black Friday sales but never bothered to flip through it till now.
> 
> Just realised that there seems to be a Daynight Recon Chronograph that I've never seen on the website! Is this an old model, or is this a sneak peek at an upcoming release?



It's a discontinued item. If you look it up on their web site, you will see that it's in a section called "archives". Unfortunately, they have several models in the same category that cannot be ordered. I hope that helps!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

For a company with such interesting watches, their web site sure leaves a lot to be desired. Below is a link directly to a page full of discontinued / out of stock items. Perhaps some of these can be found in the after-market world, but I've found very few companies selling DB watches. If anybody has good secondary sources for DB in general, I'd love to know what they are.

Sold Out Models !! Discontinued - Extras- Explorers, Media,Images,Videos, Archives, Press, E- Catalog


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

GratisShark said:


> For a company with such interesting watches, their web site sure leaves a lot to be desired. Below is a link directly to a page full of discontinued / out of stock items. Perhaps some of these can be found in the after-market world, but I've found very few companies selling DB watches. If anybody has good secondary sources for DB in general, I'd love to know what they are.
> 
> Sold Out Models !! Discontinued - Extras- Explorers, Media,Images,Videos, Archives, Press, E- Catalog


Check the site Watchrecon (they even have an App). DB watches are very popular and one quick search gives multiple results.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got this in a couple days ago - Deep Star 1000:


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

GratisShark said:


> It's a discontinued item. If you look it up on their web site, you will see that it's in a section called "archives". Unfortunately, they have several models in the same category that cannot be ordered. I hope that helps!


Ah.. thanks for clarifying! I don't recall ever seeing on their website this year though. Strange that it would be in a 2016 catalog..


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I picked up a few new DB watches over the last couple of weeks taking advantage of their 40% off holiday sale. Great deals at the discount prices and excellent customer service from Stan.

DB watches that recently arrived:

- Pro Tac 1000m
- Diver Chrono 500m 
- Master 1000
- Deep Star 1000

Here's a few quick cell phone pics of the Pro Tac 1000 on the DB shark mesh. I'll shoot some additional photos of the other watches this weekend.


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

I used the cyber sale to pick up a deep star 1000, put it on a extra Stowa ProDiver strap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Check the site Watchrecon (they even have an App). DB watches are very popular and one quick search gives multiple results.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S.


Thanks S, you're always helpful! I went ahead and ordered the Juggernaut IV. I decided to give up one thing that I wanted for another I wasn't expecting but is very nice to have. Perhaps you or one of our other members can answer my next question. I want to replace the Hydro 55 strap with a shark mesh bracelet and the DB representative is dragging his feet on a response. Any suggestions on compatible after-market options? 
*
This is the piece I ordered:

*








*These is a bracelet I like but don't know if it's compatible:

*
















*This is a view of the back case & standard strap:*








*
I have looked at some highly rated shark mesh bracelets on Amazon with a looser link patter which I don't mind since they may cut down on hair-pulling. Here is an image of one but again I'm not sure if it will work with this watch:*

*1)*








*2)
*








*3)
*








*Sorry for all the images but I'm excited about the new watch and want to get the bracelet ordered so it can go straight on my wrist when it arrives. Thank you!!!*


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

GratisShark said:


> Thanks S, you're always helpful! I went ahead and ordered the Juggernaut IV. I decided to give up one thing that I wanted for another I wasn't expecting but is very nice to have. Perhaps you or one of our other members can answer my next question. I want to replace the Hydro 55 strap with a shark mesh bracelet and the DB representative is dragging his feet on a response. Any suggestions on compatible after-market options?
> *
> This is the piece I ordered:
> 
> ...


The wrist shots you attached are not pictures of the Juggernaut IV. That's the Deep Star 1000..


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

cricketdave said:


> I used the cyber sale to pick up a deep star 1000, put it on a extra Stowa ProDiver strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely perfect on that Stowa strap! Congratulations!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> The wrist shots you attached are not pictures of the Juggernaut IV. That's the Deep Star 1000..


Yes I am aware of that. I only provided those as a reference of the type of bracelet I'd like as long as I can find one that is compatible with the Juggernaut IV. Thanks!


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Got my first Deep Blue yesterday, definitely not my last. 

DayNight Diver tritium. Love the watch, love the strap, love the price!

(Photobombed by Juno.)


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

GratisShark said:


> Yes I am aware of that. I only provided those as a reference of the type of bracelet I'd like as long as I can find one that is compatible with the Juggernaut IV. Thanks!


Hmm why not just pick up the DB shark mesh bracelet as well? I think it's quite a steal if you're applying the 40% discount code.

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/24ststmebr.html


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> Hmm why not just pick up the DB shark mesh bracelet as well? I think it's quite a steal if you're applying the 40% discount code.
> 
> http://www.deepbluewatches.com/24ststmebr.html


100% agree. I got a mesh off Amazon for $30. Good quality except for the clasp. For $50 only I'd get the DB mesh instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> 100% agree. I got a mesh off Amazon for $30. Good quality except for the clasp. For $50 only I'd get the DB mesh instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that advice. From what their rep. told me (Sam), they're out of stock on their shark mesh. I'll keep hunting I guess. Below is a cool clasp I've seen but again, I'm not sure where to get it.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

never mind. delete plz.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> never mind. delete plz.


Thanks for catching that Shadowjack! I thought it was pretty self explanatory but I can also understand that he may not have read the entire post. In either case, I'm still on the hunt. Thank you all for your suggestions!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

GratisShark said:


> Thanks for that advice. From what their rep. told me (Sam), they're out of stock on their shark mesh. I'll keep hunting I guess. Below is a cool clasp I've seen but again, I'm not sure where to get it.
> 
> View attachment 10297778


I'm pretty sure that's a strapcode seatbelt clasp

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

zumzum5150 said:


>


Nice pics...


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

GratisShark said:


> Thanks for that advice. From what their rep. told me (Sam), they're out of stock on their shark mesh. I'll keep hunting I guess. Below is a cool clasp I've seen but again, I'm not sure where to get it.
> 
> View attachment 10297778


Ah.. I had the impression that it was still in stock but they somehow just weren't responding on whether they could slap it on for you before shipping it out. Strange though, since the link to the mesh bracelet still allows you to add it to cart and check out.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> Ah.. I had the impression that it was still in stock but they somehow just weren't responding on whether they could slap it on for you before shipping it out. Strange though, since the link to the mesh bracelet still allows you to add it to cart and check out.


Yes I noticed that too but Sam (not sure if that's male or female) said specifically that they didn't have any on-hand. To be honest, I'm kind of disappointed by his/her communication with me. I've heard folks rave about Deep Blue in terms of customer service and it's no small reason for my purchasing choice. During our numerous emails dating back to December 10th, I have seen just the bare minimum effort and that is with a pending sale. I hope that it's not an indication of post-purchase treatment of customers.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> Ah.. I had the impression that it was still in stock but they somehow just weren't responding on whether they could slap it on for you before shipping it out. Strange though, since the link to the mesh bracelet still allows you to add it to cart and check out.


Yes I noticed that too but Sam (not sure if that's male or female) said specifically that they didn't have any on-hand. To be honest, I'm kind of disappointed by his/her communication with me. I've heard folks rave about Deep Blue in terms of customer service and it's no small reason for my purchasing choice. During our numerous emails dating back to December 10th, I have seen just the bare minimum effort and that is with a pending sale. I hope that it's not an indication of post-purchase treatment of customers.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Really sorry for the double post everybody! While I Love this site... it is truly difficult to navigate on a small screen like mobile devices. Ugh!


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

GratisShark said:


> Yes I noticed that too but Sam (not sure if that's male or female) said specifically that they didn't have any on-hand. To be honest, I'm kind of disappointed by his/her communication with me. I've heard folks rave about Deep Blue in terms of customer service and it's no small reason for my purchasing choice. During our numerous emails dating back to December 10th, I have seen just the bare minimum effort and that is with a pending sale. I hope that it's not an indication of post-purchase treatment of customers.


I've dealt with their customer service before and definitely have no complaints. I'm guessing they're probably just a little tied up now due to the holiday season and their ongoing discounts. Hopefully things work out nicely for you. =)


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Jiterator said:


> I've dealt with their customer service before and definitely have no complaints. I'm guessing they're probably just a little tied up now due to the holiday season and their ongoing discounts. Hopefully things work out nicely for you. =)


That is a good thing to hear Jiterator! Btw, does anybody have good pictures and specs for the Juggernaut IV OEM SS bracelet? Below is the one I'm referring to but I have searched without success for some "profile" shots & close-ups of it. I am also unable to find information like thickness and weight. I would much appreciate it!


*Item #: M1KBRACE

*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone have the deep star and DN t100 next to each other? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JarrettL (Dec 11, 2016)

GratisShark said:


> Yes I noticed that too but Sam (not sure if that's male or female) said specifically that they didn't have any on-hand. To be honest, I'm kind of disappointed by his/her communication with me. I've heard folks rave about Deep Blue in terms of customer service and it's no small reason for my purchasing choice. During our numerous emails dating back to December 10th, I have seen just the bare minimum effort and that is with a pending sale. I hope that it's not an indication of post-purchase treatment of customers.


I'm thinking they are backed up. They were slow to reply back to my emails.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

househalfman said:


> Anyone have the deep star and DN t100 next to each other?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back-up a page and you will see my Recon and deepstar 1k pic..
I believe the Recon and DNT100 share the same case. The deeptar
has a bigger presence on the wrist from what the wifey tells me..
It is definitely longer L2L than THE Recon..by 1mm


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello everybody. I have a Juggernaut IV on its way and I'm trying to get a bracelet for it. I found a Strapcode one I really like but I don't know if it will be compatible. Below are the images if anybody know the answer. Unfortunately, I cannot find ANY other pictures of the DB OEM bracelet anywhere. As a point of reference, the DB bracelet for the Juggy IV is the same as for the Master 1K. Thank you!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

GratisShark said:


> Hello everybody. I have a Juggernaut IV on its way and I'm trying to get a bracelet for it. I found a Strapcode one I really like but I don't know if it will be compatible. Below are the images if anybody know the answer. Unfortunately, I cannot find ANY other pictures of the DB OEM bracelet anywhere. As a point of reference, the DB bracelet for the Juggy IV is the same as for the Master 1K. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10317234


Take one for the team!!!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Take one for the team!!!


Oh if you only knew just how like me that would have been just over year ago...|>. Unfortunately times have changed and my wife's medical situation prohibits my free-spending nature to have frivolous fun... <| Hopefully I can get those good times back!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Love the roundish case reminds me of the Oris TT1. Here's a pic of my newest DB:


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Drudge said:


> Love the roundish case reminds me of the Oris TT1. Here's a pic of my newest DB:


Oof.. that is the best shot I've seen of the Juggernaut so far..


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Are you on a stake out?

As far as mesh, there are so many options. I prefer the mesh open at the lugs vs a bar. I also like a flattened brushed shark mesh. Also depends on the watch- how blingy it is... there's a whole thread on divers on mesh you may want to check out.

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oooo. A DN Ops in blue. :-! I have the green but have always liked the blue & orange trit better. My ONLY gripes about the Ops are that the bezel pip doesn't stand out well and the lumed numbers don't last.


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

New to the club:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

karlito said:


> Oooo. A DN Ops in blue. :-! I have the green but have always liked the blue & orange trit better. My ONLY gripes about the Ops are that the bezel pip doesn't stand out well and the lumed numbers don't last.


Agreed! 
Probably my favorite watch in my collection.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to see if anyone out there has this same watch on a Super Engineer Bracelet ? I feel that the flat enlinks would look good on the following bracelet.

20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay



ALfwlmth said:


> Ok, so I got the green dial DN Diver on Monday and all I can say is, "WOW!!" This green dial looks awesome. Even better in the sun. I'm going to have to make myself take it off and wear the black dial one. Sorry Casio Mudmaster, but you're gonna be lonely for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

steve12345 said:


> I would like to see if anyone out there has this same watch on a Super Engineer Bracelet ? I feel that the flat enlinks would look good on the following bracelet.
> 
> 20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay


Do you know who manufactures that bracelet? It looks nice but I'm kind of concerned about the price being so much less than other known makers. Depending on the return policy, it might be worth looking at. I don't know.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got these 2 for Christmas. Got them with their sale they are running, and the for the price, a very well made watch. I have a feeling more are in my future....


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

GratisShark said:


> Hello everybody. I have a Juggernaut IV on its way and I'm trying to get a bracelet for it. I found a Strapcode one I really like but I don't know if it will be compatible. Below are the images if anybody know the answer. Unfortunately, I cannot find ANY other pictures of the DB OEM bracelet anywhere. As a point of reference, the DB bracelet for the Juggy IV is the same as for the Master 1K. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10317234


I put a StrapCode SuperOyster (SKX version) onto a Master 1K and NATO Diver -









I had to file down the the endlinks just a hair for both watches as they were a bit too big (both say they are "22mm" though), but it was not that difficult. Was able to use the fat Seiko springbars, and once on, the endlinks were tight to the case, no movement.

The endlink fit to the lug was good, if not perfect, but I have seen offsets on endlinks before and this did not bother me. Here's a pic of what I'm referring to, and a pic of a Deep Blue watch with the lug fit offset I am talking about.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A couple of my DBs


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

i already own a 24mm one from one of the sellers (there are about 4-5 on Ebay). I suggest you go under the "affordable" forum and look for " Chinese superEngineer". Same bracelet as Strap Code but the holes that are in the lugs will only be wide enough for a 2.0 wide springbar verses the 2.5 mm from Strap Code. The clasp I had had a rattle and I replaced it $2.50 and is fine. So for $ 24 I am happy. screw in links are decent and not cheap like you would expect.


----------



## Dan7192 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello ladies and Gents,

Newbie here to Deep blue watches. I finally got the opportunity to buy a watch after doing about of research and figuring out what I wanted in a watch. I got myself a Deep Blue DayNight Rescue T100 for my first watch and I'm highly impressed by it. It went above my projected expectations of what it would be like. I'm looking to purchasing another stainless steel bracelet for the watch. I looked on Deep Blue's site but I didn't see anything that fit my watch as far as OEM replacement ones go. I looked at the alternative bracelets they offer and the stainless steel mesh would be something I would be interested in purchasing but not sure if it would fit or not. My bracelet is 24mm which they have but I figured I would ask you all first before I make a purchase. Thanks for all of your advice!

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you all!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Drudge said:


> A couple of my DBs


Thank you for your response! I need to read it again when I'm on my computer to try to better understand exactly what you mean. I love this site of ours but it's not the most mobile-friendly.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

My Deep Blue is a 6 or 7 year old quartz All Purpose Diver. It's a tank of a watch that I wore every day for many years and it never gave me any trouble. It ended up getting replaced as my daily wear by the SKX009, but I'll have the Deep Blue forever. It's been on so many adventures with me! It's been diving in Florida, Montana, and Wyoming, it's been to the tops of 11,000 foot mountains, on countless hikes, and has been to 28 US states, as well as 5 European countries. I still wear it to work from time to time, and occasionally go to the target range with it. Mostly though, I wear it on days I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

GratisShark said:


> Thank you for your response! I need to read it again when I'm on my computer to try to better understand exactly what you mean. I love this site of ours but it's not the most mobile-friendly.


Install Tapatalk app and add Watchuseek to the forums you follow.....makes following your favorite threads a snap!

S.


----------



## afury8 (May 8, 2013)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> My Deep Blue is a 6 or 7 year old quartz All Purpose Diver. It's a tank of a watch that I wore every day for many years and it never gave me any trouble. It ended up getting replaced as my daily wear by the SKX009, but I'll have the Deep Blue forever. It's been on so many adventures with me! It's been diving in Florida, Montana, and Wyoming, it's been to the tops of 11,000 foot mountains, on countless hikes, and has been to 28 US states, as well as 5 European countries. I still wear it to work from time to time, and occasionally go to the target range with it. Mostly though, I wear it on days I'm feeling nostalgic.


That is awesome. The watch looks tough.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Night Ops. NYC on New Years Eve. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Deep Blue family!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

afury8 said:


> That is awesome. The watch looks tough.


Thanks!

Yeah it's the definition of a beater. When nuclear war occurs, two things will survive: cockroaches and this Deep Blue.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

auditd0rk said:


> New to the club:
> 
> View attachment 10331306


Nice watch!! You went from newbie to VP with a snap of the fingers. Love that date at 6 o'clock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

steve12345 said:


> I would like to see if anyone out there has this same watch on a Super Engineer Bracelet ? I feel that the flat enlinks would look good on the following bracelet.
> 
> 20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay



















Not sure if this is what you were asking but I really like this StrapCode bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

steve12345 said:


> I would like to see if anyone out there has this same watch on a Super Engineer Bracelet ? I feel that the flat enlinks would look good on the following bracelet.
> 
> 20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay


Here's that bracelet on mine:










I like the bracelet but I'm not going to use it on the DB. To me the case (lugs) over power it.










I also purchased the oyster bracelet from this vendor and prefer it on this watch.










Hope this helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Just got this in an email from DB.

_DUE TO OVERWHELMING DEMAND THE SALE-A-BRATION

CONTINUES!!!_


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you for the nice pics. Both Bracelets look great. I like the taper of the oyster one a bit better than the Super Engineer. As I stated a few posts up if you do want the Super Engineer you can get them from several Ebay sellers for $ 18 to $ 24 delivered from several Sellers. There is a great Thread on the "Affordable Forum" titled " Chinese Super Engineer". I bet there are some sellers who sell the Oyster one but I have not really looked. IF you have a watch that will take Flat endlinks then it is easy. This Deep Blue fits the bill. The Black on Black is completely sold out but there are some other colors combos. For about $200 delivered the Deep Blue is a steal.


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's my modest Deep Blue collection 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Deep Blue DayNight Recon in the wild 🦎


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks to the Holiday Sale,the Sunray Orange Daynight Diver...


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Just recently took the plunge with Deep Blue (pun intended) and picked up two within a week of each other. A SeaQuest 1000 black dial quartz and the one pictured below.









I will try and add a pic of the SeaQuest soon but getting this one off the wrist might be tough! So far I am impressed with them, and I have been through quite a few divers in my years being a watch nut.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I called Deep Blue this afternoon to obtain the USPS tracking number for my red bezel/ black dial DayNight T-100 I ordered on 12-30-16. According to Deep Blue, it's still sitting up there somewhere with a pre-shipment scan on the assigned tracking number.

So I go like this:










Then I say out loud Frank Costanza's famous mantra!


Serenity Now!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

My 3rd DB. Just came yesterday. I need to take a DB family shot.








Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

My new Juggernaut IV. Please excuse the dust.








This is my third Deep Blue and I love them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I called Deep Blue this afternoon to obtain the USPS tracking number for my red bezel/ black dial DayNight T-100 I ordered on 12-30-16. According to Deep Blue, it's still sitting up there somewhere with a pre-shipment scan on the assigned tracking number.


I ordered nato300pvd two weeks ago and parcel was shipped out in three hours after payment.


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



ZASKAR36 said:


> My 3rd DB. Just came yesterday. I need to take a DB family shot.


how did you get it? black-black daynight diver is out of stock for three weeks. or I am wrong?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



CanopyPilot said:


> how did you get it? black-black daynight diver is out of stock for three weeks. or I am wrong?


I think I got the last one. DB sent out a New Year's promo email on 12/30 so I figured it wouldn't hurt to check to see if they had more black black and they had it back in stock...So I quickly hit the order button.

It hasn't left my wrist since it arrived. Super fun watch.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I called Deep Blue this afternoon to obtain the USPS tracking number for my red bezel/ black dial DayNight T-100 I ordered on 12-30-16. According to Deep Blue, it's still sitting up there somewhere with a pre-shipment scan on the assigned tracking number.
> 
> So I go like this:
> 
> ...


It arrived!!

Pictures later. I'm still running with the Aragon DiveMaster today. They shipped it out on the 30th, but they sent me an email with a different tracking number than what was on the package. Shipping Clerks (I was one once), what'cha gonna do?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



CanopyPilot said:


> how did you get it? black-black daynight diver is out of stock for three weeks. or I am wrong?


Oh yeah he got the last one alright. I have a special name for him for grabbing the last black/black before I did. lol

Actually the red/black that just arrived is pretty sweet. That bezel color is great. As Marty would say, "It's off the Chizain!"










I may actually consider offloading my two Aragon Divers just to make space in my three watch cases for this one.

Yeah I just rounded up and counted all my watches. I'm sitting at 44 watches. I think I've got a "Condition"


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!

Glad you got it. Looking forward to your pics with the red bezel. 

I'm actually considering adding the orange one to the black I received in December but I know I have to make that choice relatively quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Rocat said:


> Oh yeah he got the last one alright. I have a special name for him for grabbing the last black/black before I did. lol
> 
> Actually the red/black that just arrived is pretty sweet. That bezel color is great. As Marty would say, "It's off the Chizain!"
> 
> ...


Added Pictures





















For the record my 7 1/4 inch wrist has around a 50mm flat top.

The tritium is amazing.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks really good! ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Worker said:


> Looks really good! ^^^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Yep, I think I will be taking pictures of the white Aragon tomorrow in the sunshine and posting it for sale. Maybe the blue one too. Maybe.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The Juggernaut IV is maybe the only watch of this brand that I can pull off with my 6 7/8" wrist.

I had a yellow diver itch to scratch, and this watch has fine specs for the price I paid.

I have it on a NATO to de-bulk it a bit, but I will mount its bracelet eventually.










No tritium tubes, but decent lume:










Happy to finally be in the DB club.


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Finishing up work for the day and heading home on this snowy NY evening. Of course my DayNight Recon never far behind. Loving all the watch pics on here!


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

When was the Deep Star 1000 released approximately? Just discovered it and was wondering how long it's been around for.


----------



## Spec_J (Jul 12, 2014)

New to Deep Blue! I just acquired my first DB piece, the Nato Diver 300m. First impressions is it's built like a tank! The winding action of the NH 35 is very smooth. My only gripe (and it's quite a gripe) is the weak lume. My collection is full of Seikos and Citizens. Seikos are torches while the Citizens are frosty blue, but still fun to enjoy in low light. But the lume on this Nato Diver is something to be desired. Below is picture of the lume after exposed to my 1000 lumen Olight. Weak. I like everything about the watch, minus the lume. I assume not all Deep Blue watches are like this? I'm already thinking about selling it... A robust diver with weak lume bothers me. Other thoughts on the Nato Diver 300m?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Your photo has just smashed my will of keeping away from the DB sale!



Spec_J said:


> New to Deep Blue! I just acquired my first DB piece, the Nato Diver 300m. First impressions is it's built like a tank! The winding action of the NH 35 is very smooth. My only gripe (and it's quite a gripe) is the weak lume. My collection is full of Seikos and Citizens. Seikos are torches while the Citizens are frosty blue, but still fun to enjoy in low light. But the lume on this Nato Diver is something to be desired. Below is picture of the lume after exposed to my 1000 lumen Olight. Weak. I like everything about the watch, minus the lume. I assume not all Deep Blue watches are like this? I'm already thinking about selling it... A robust diver with weak lume bothers me. Other thoughts on the Nato Diver 300m?
> View attachment 10463218


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Spec_J said:


> New to Deep Blue! I just acquired my first DB piece, the Nato Diver 300m. First impressions is it's built like a tank! The winding action of the NH 35 is very smooth. My only gripe (and it's quite a gripe) is the weak lume. My collection is full of Seikos and Citizens. Seikos are torches while the Citizens are frosty blue, but still fun to enjoy in low light. But the lume on this Nato Diver is something to be desired. Below is picture of the lume after exposed to my 1000 lumen Olight. Weak. I like everything about the watch, minus the lume. I assume not all Deep Blue watches are like this? I'm already thinking about selling it... A robust diver with weak lume bothers me. Other thoughts on the Nato Diver 300m?
> View attachment 10463218


I have to agree with you about the lume. I like my Juggernaut IV but I am disappointed by the weak lume. It is also not long-lasting. I've contacted DB and I may return it and go for a different line altogether. Shame really. I'm also doing some tracking on the Swiss Sellita movement and so far, I'm not impressed with the accuracy. Real bummer overall since I wanted so much to love this watch!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

My first was the Sea Ram 500, then the Mater 1000 and now my third; the Juggernaut IV (the bracelet was a real bugger to get on)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

GratisShark said:


> I have to agree with you about the lume. I like my Juggernaut IV but I am disappointed by the weak lume. It is also not long-lasting. I've contacted DB and I may return it and go for a different line altogether. Shame really. I'm also doing some tracking on the Swiss Sellita movement and so far, I'm not impressed with the accuracy. Real bummer overall since I wanted so much to love this watch!


+1. Lume is not very good on these, only the dial markers glow a bit and the bezel quickly fades away. The lume images on DB website are probably photoshop enhanced, I never achieved something similar with my 3 DB divers even using a strong UV lamp.

Same here, I got a grey Juggernaut IV in the recent sale. So far the accuracy of the SW200 is quite bad, mine ran at about +30 s/day out of the box, maybe a bit more. Lots of positional variance, it gains a LOT when laying flat on the table and a bit less on the wrist.

I decided to regulate it myself and open the watch. The +/- screw was almost 90% on the minus size, I gave it a small nudge to full 100% and it improved the accuracy a bit, now it runs about +8-10 s/ day on the wrist and +15 s/day on the countertop face up. Still not great but will do for a 250$ watch.

Oh and BTW the rotor is signed with the "Air Blue" logo and the movement holder/spacer is made of white plastic. Nothing special worth seeing there.

I had exceedingly bad luck with "Swiss made" movements recently, with DOA 2824 out of the box in my Steinhart, to a badly running Powermatic80 in a Tissot and now this. Only my Stowa Prodiver I got recently works wonder, and it should considering it was 1100$.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

smille76 said:


> +1. Lume is not very good on these, only the dial markers glow a bit and the bezel quickly fades away. The lume images on DB website are probably photoshop enhanced, I never achieved something similar with my 3 DB divers even using a strong UV lamp.
> 
> Same here, I got a grey Juggernaut IV in the recent sale. So far the accuracy of the SW200 is quite bad, mine ran at about +30 s/day out of the box, maybe a bit more. Lots of positional variance, it gains a LOT when laying flat on the table and a bit less on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Thank you for those insights. I'm going to make a decision about this watch today. Do you mind if I PM you with some specific questions?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

GratisShark said:


> Thank you for those insights. I'm going to make a decision about this watch today. Do you mind if I PM you with some specific questions?


No worries, go ahead!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

aechme said:


> Hi,
> 
> When was the Deep Star 1000 released approximately? Just discovered it and was wondering how long it's been around for.


The original release of the Deep Star was back in October of 2015.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Just to let ya'll know the prices on the Website went *UP * last night ... :-(


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few new pics to add to this thread....

Deep Star 1000m


Dive Chrono 500





Pro Tac 1000m


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

You guys are a bad influence! I had been mildly interested in a white faced diver and saw the posts about the Deep Blue sale and cyber discount. I waffled for a few weeks comparing the various models, but kept coming back to the Juggernaut IV. The silver version was the closest to a white face, but I was worried that it might be a bit too flashy. The spec's and price finally wore me down and I pulled the trigger last week. Added an OEM bracelet to the order for $45 and installed it the day my package arrived.

I like it!


----------



## Spec_J (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol. This forum has smashed my will many times...


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is the picture of my newly acquired Deep Blue SeaQuest 1000 Quartz as promised in my post here about a week ago, I took the OEM fitted strap off and replaced it with the 'Frane which I think looks better. Still impressed with the two I picked up recently.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks sharp!
I really like my sea quest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Careful with those Sea Quest Spring bars. I removed the stock rubber strap on my Sea Quest and installed a Hadley Roma MS-855 leather strap last year. I took the strap off the other week and when I did, one of the spring bars came completely apart. Not faulting the spring bar. It's just that the lug holes on the Quest are extremely close to the case and puts stress on the spring bar if the stock strap is not used.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Careful with those Sea Quest Spring bars. I removed the stock rubber strap on my Sea Quest and installed a Hadley Roma MS-855 leather strap last year. I took the strap off the other week and when I did, one of the spring bars came completely apart. Not faulting the spring bar. It's just that the lug holes on the Quest are extremely close to the case and puts stress on the spring bar if the stock strap is not used.


I actually cut a little divot semi- circle in the back side of the strap just above where it says CUDA with a razor blade. Not deep enough to expose the springbar and used standard 22mm 1.8 springbars, worked like a charm with no tension on the springbars. I just left the OEM bars in the fitted strap in case I wanted to put it back on.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

My latest purchase. Really like the look of this guy.


----------



## H2OResQ (Dec 15, 2016)

Slimyfishy said:


> My latest purchase. Really like the look of this guy.
> 
> View attachment 10488130
> View attachment 10488138
> View attachment 10488146


Nice shots! Beautiful watch!


----------



## gocougs (Nov 24, 2016)

Pro Aqua. I just with the date was a bit easier to set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

gocougs said:


> Pro Aqua. I just with the date was a bit easier to set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great selection!


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Just to let ya'll know the prices on the Website went *UP * last night ... :-(


yep, +$50 for nato399 but "cyber"-code is still active. and a lot of old models are on stock.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> You guys are a bad influence! I had been mildly interested in a white faced diver and saw the posts about the Deep Blue sale and cyber discount. I waffled for a few weeks comparing the various models, but kept coming back to the Juggernaut IV. The silver version was the closest to a white face, but I was worried that it might be a bit too flashy. The spec's and price finally wore me down and I pulled the trigger last week. Added an OEM bracelet to the order for $45 and installed it the day my package arrived.
> 
> I like it!


Awesome choice! I have the same style Juggernaut III and I love it. I bought black, blue and white DB rubber straps as well. I have it on the black rubber and it looks great. Congrats on your purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't worn this watch for a month or two since I was wearing newer acquisitions between Black Friday and New Year's. Despite that, it has only gained 2-3 seconds over the atomic clock in all that time. Deep Blue watches, as many WUS members can attest, are really good watches. I don't know what kind of quartz movement this watch has, but its accuracy is beating many of my other good watches, like Citizens and Victorinoxes. This is a beast of a watch. I bought it on its very substantial bracelet, but prefer to wear it on a silicone strap because it cuts the weight almost in half.








​


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

This pic is from an auction on eBay. The hour markers on this watch have come unglued: is this common with Deep Blue watches?

It has made me paranoid about buying a watch with glued on hour markers now!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yikes!

Sauna? Hot tub? Scorching Saharan sun?

Seems like it must have been exposed to some extended high temperatures to melt that many off...or maybe just a bad day for the glue guy on the assembly line. 

I hope the price is cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Sauna? Hot tub? Scorching Saharan sun?
> 
> ...


Very weird, what it must have gone through..

I was looking to get a Deep Star 1000, but this, hour markers falling off, has got me thinking.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. If it was a prevalent issue with this brand or model we would have heard about it and then some by now. 

I think the deep star is one of their higher end Swiss pieces(???) so potentially less likely to suffer a fate akin to that one.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope it's not an issue cause I did get a Deep Star! Honestly not concerned at all. First impressions are great. Really liking it so far.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Awesome choice! I have the same style Juggernaut III and I love it. I bought black, blue and white DB rubber straps as well. I have it on the black rubber and it looks great. Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!

I'd love to see photo's of it.

I have more watches than I'll ever need, but I keep seeing more here that I want. 
As I said before, you guy's are a bad influence!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

This is a stunning DB the sapphire bezel and Sunray dial really pop.


----------



## Tineen (Feb 15, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my sunburst yellow dial Sea Ram Auto. Great watch and a real hunk of metal on the wrist, this isn't one for skinny dudes. Mine is not the full lume bezel but I actually prefer having just the bezel pip lumed.

The only thing missing is the AR coating on the crystal and a deployment clasp. Shame the Sea Ram series dropped the black ceramic bezel for a white one. Got my eye on a few of the black bezels still available to add to the collection.

















Shot of the Sea Ram with some suitably Brit weather


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

aechme said:


> This pic is from an auction on eBay. The hour markers on this watch have come unglued: is this common with Deep Blue watches?
> 
> It has made me paranoid about buying a watch with glued on hour markers now!


It looks like the pip is gone too. This is the first time I've heard of a failure like this on a Deep Blue. I suspect it was a result of repeated impacts. The same thing happened to an inexpensive Haurex watch that I wore while playing golf. I previously wore Seiko's on the course (for years) and never had a problem, but I became concerned about damaging the automatic movements.

Some watches are obviously more susceptible to this than others. I doubt you'll ever have a problem if you simply take your watch off before chopping wood, pounding nails, playing golf/tennis or running a jack hammer!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GTLS T100 by Deep blue...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I had a short list of things I wanted in a new diver (ceramic bezel, automatic movement) and a longer list of things I didn't want, like Mercedes hands, a cyclops or a day window. Seems weird to choose a watch based on what you don't want, but the Jugg IV caught my eye and now I have one on the way.  


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sea Ram Red


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

aechme said:


> This pic is from an auction on eBay. The hour markers on this watch have come unglued: is this common with Deep Blue watches?
> 
> It has made me paranoid about buying a watch with glued on hour markers now!


Yikes. How does one even describe that in an auction?!!

I have had several DB's with three remaining in my collection (Sun Diver 3, MASTER 1K and the superb DN Recon Gen II) but none of them have seen enough action to comment on the integrity of the applied markers. This must be an extreme case as I have never seen nor heard of such a thing. And at least regarding my Recon and Sun Diver the quality of each is beyond reproach and nothing would suggest either would come to pieces like that.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

With all of the DBs floating around on wus, if indices falling off were an issue at all it would have been well documented. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gocougs (Nov 24, 2016)

My DB Pro Aqua is the watch I wear when I know I'm going to beat the hell out of my watch. I have confidence in that watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

aechme said:


> This pic is from an auction on eBay. The hour markers on this watch have come unglued: is this common with Deep Blue watches?
> 
> It has made me paranoid about buying a watch with glued on hour markers now!


Jeez. That seller basically put his DB through the ringer. Whatever he did, I doubt any watch no matter the brand (other than a Casio G shock) would've faired any better.

I have 3 DBs now and have had zero issues with all of them.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***










Pop pop. Any better feeling than a bracelet that fits right before you make any adjustments?


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all, I'm seeking a Deep Blue Sea Chrono 1000 (like the one picture) for my upcoming Mexico dive trip. If anyone in this thread has one you'd like to sell please contact me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

jmarkpatton said:


> Hi all, I'm seeking a Deep Blue Sea Chrono 1000 (like the one picture) for my upcoming Mexico dive trip. If anyone in this thread has one you'd like to sell please contact me.


I LOVE DeepBlue watches, but my friend bought one of these dive chrono's and I wasn't impressed by this particular model. All DeepBlue's are big, but this one was really thick, very heavy, and just didn't have the look or quality feel that so many other deep blue's have. Just my opinion, but you might want to consider a deepblue alternative?


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had one on the past. It's heavy yes, but I really liked it. I'd like to get another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

This is my first Deep blue


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

LQQK what came in TODAY






























.......It's a Blue Smurf !!


----------



## 801_Bri (Feb 13, 2013)

Got mine last week and have been loving it, definitely feels well built and was worried about the green dial from the website but I'm in love with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......my first...a 1000m Master Explorer






.....a 10y Anniversary...Blue Smurf arrived 2 days ago.......


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 801_Bri (Feb 13, 2013)

ALfwlmth said:


> I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Threw it on a leather strap I had and just cannot get enough of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evan m (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone's selling their wife's "Lady Blue- Daynight T-100 Tritium" ? Or Have any idea where 1 might be? Tried BD, Eb*y, ect. Any color


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

801_Bri said:


> Threw it on a leather strap I had and just cannot get enough of it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, you are killing me!! I'm looking for a leather strap to go on my black dial version as well. I hadn't really had any tingly feelings from the green bezel til yesterday when I saw that one and BAM, the wheel house started turning. Hence I put myself in the corner and had to write it over and over. That looks really good on yours!! Do you mind me asking where you got that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


one of my favs..DM2


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

evan m said:


> Anyone's selling their wife's "Lady Blue- Daynight T-100 Tritium" ? Or Have any idea where 1 might be? Tried BD, Eb*y, ect. Any color


I've been looking for one myself for quite some time - no luck at all. There doesn't even seem to be much info about it on the web.


----------



## 801_Bri (Feb 13, 2013)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



ALfwlmth said:


> Man, you are killing me!! I'm looking for a leather strap to go on my black dial version as well. I hadn't really had any tingly feelings from the green bezel til yesterday when I saw that one and BAM, the wheel house started turning. Hence I put myself in the corner and had to write it over and over. That looks really good on yours!! Do you mind me asking where you got that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well watch was from the cyber sale , the strap was from watch gecko. Such great quality for a great price and got a black one for a cheap quartz which made it stand out on a whole new level. I honestly would recommend the DB green bezel day night diver , the green changes tones in every light and looks just amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a firm believer in Deep Blue and have owed quite a few excellent bang for your buck! I keep buying them for friends here in Canada they love them too! Quality build with excellent bracelets and they have a rubber strap that's a dead ringer to Isofrane for a very fair price available as well. Keep up the good work loving the brand..Cheers Turboharm


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^ couldn't agree with you more. Super brand/timepieces for the $$$.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

TurboHarm said:


> I am a firm believer in Deep Blue and have owed quite a few excellent bang for your buck! I keep buying them for friends here in Canada they love them too! Quality build with excellent bracelets and they have a rubber strap that's a dead ringer to Isofrane for a very fair price available as well. Keep up the good work loving the brand..Cheers Turboharm


Do you buy from the Canadian website or the US one? Or elsewhere?


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



801_Bri said:


> Well watch was from the cyber sale , the strap was from watch gecko. Such great quality for a great price and got a black one for a cheap quartz which made it stand out on a whole new level. I honestly would recommend the DB green bezel day night diver , the green changes tones in every light and looks just amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same feelings with the green dial version. It really pops in certain light. I've been looking on the WatchGecko sight and they have a few nice straps. In your opinion, is the band you have to thin, just right, or to thick? I've read a few reviews on those and their have been a some that were very satisfied with the looks and feel of the band, but unhappy with how thin the bands were. 
There is a prototype on there for cheap that I may get anyway just to try it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeDoctor291 (Feb 13, 2017)

My Deep Blues (Air Blue for added effect!)


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

NEW ARRIVALS. 

Never had a Deep Blue until today. Now I have two. Both arrived within 10 minutes of each other. One from America and the other from Holland. It's not my birthday but it sure fells like it. Love both of them. Now which one to wear first? Think I will give each one a few hours.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Took this from my late father's watch box. Turned down a Ball Hydorcarbon NEDU for this one. Dad wore this all the time. The factory bracelet is faded and the edge of the bezel has some wear but I love it. I also never see this exact combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I really dig this set up. Glad you were able to choose one of your Fathers favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ooke (Dec 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

First World Problems. These 2 Juggernaut IV arrived yesterday, but I can keep only one, or my gf will go crazy. Which one would you keep: grey dial on the left or black dial on the right, and why?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Shadowjack said:


> First World Problems. These 2 Juggernaut IV arrived yesterday, but I can keep only one, or my gf will go crazy. Which one would you keep: grey dial on the left or black dial on the right, and why?
> 
> View attachment 10993818


I just sold my Black dial Juggernaut IV to finance another watch and I'm def gonna miss it. I vote black for the the way the color plays off the dial design, it's kind of hypnotic to watch in sunlight. Plus I dig the orange accents.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shadowjack said:


> First World Problems. These 2 Juggernaut IV arrived yesterday, but I can keep only one, or my gf will go crazy. Which one would you keep: grey dial on the left or black dial on the right, and why?
> View attachment 10993818


She's your GF,not your wife,keep em both!


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> She's your GF,not your wife,keep em both!


 lol true, but we do live together and have a shared bank account


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



RLextherobot said:


> I just sold my Black dial Juggernaut IV to finance another watch and I'm def gonna miss it. I vote black for the the way the color plays off the dial design, it's kind of hypnotic to watch in sunlight. Plus I dig the orange accents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


 Thanks! I'll take em both outside first thing tomorrow and check (it's almost 8pm here now).


----------



## Ooke (Dec 28, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> First World Problems. These 2 Juggernaut IV arrived yesterday, but I can keep only one, or my gf will go crazy. Which one would you keep: grey dial on the left or black dial on the right, and why?
> 
> View attachment 10993818


I would keep the black because the orange adds a cool touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ooke said:


> I would keep the black because the orange adds a cool touch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to vote for the grey. Black on black always looks good, but the black/grey combination is a subtle change to give you a more unique look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> She's your GF,not your wife,keep em both!


Ditto...


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> She's your GF,not your wife,keep em both!


Ditto...


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

If you can only keep one however, definitely take a look at them in other lighting conditions. I had the blue one with the same orange touches. I loved it but I also think the grey may surprise you outside. These are nice problems to have thought.


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Loving this new toy


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

I also like the orange but I never see grey dials. I would probably go with the grey. As others said, check in varying lighting to ensure you like the look and there are no legibility issues. Sometimes silver/grey can be hard to discern.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm still not sure which one to keep but I read some things about problems with the Sellita SW200 ratchet wheel.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-...eel-work-541495.html#/topics/541495?_k=20dz0c

It's described on some other forum's pages too and seems to be a common problem, Sellita fixed it with the SW200-1 model. Anybody familiar with this? Because if this is true I'm gonna return them both.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry for going slightly off-topic but I keep finding forum posts about Sellita sw200 problems. This might affect all members that own a Deep Blue with Sellita sw200 so I think it's relevant here.

Either way, I'm sending both of my Juggernauts back, I don't feel like having to bring it to a watchmaker in a couple of months for a complete overhaul. It will probably cost as much as I paid for the watch itself. If it's covered by warranty it will be gone for at least weeks, probably months, and that's something I hate after buying a brand new watch. Happened to me too many times.

Here: (edit: link not allowed apparently)

Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/sellita-sw200-vs-sw200-1-a-873049.html#/topics/873049?page=1&_k=hvnarg

And those are just 2 topics covering the issue. There are lots more.

/off-topic


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> Sorry for going slightly off-topic but I keep finding forum posts about Sellita sw200 problems. This might affect all members that own a Deep Blue with Sellita sw200 so I think it's relevant here.
> 
> Either way, I'm sending both of my Juggernauts back, I don't feel like having to bring it to a watchmaker in a couple of months for a complete overhaul. It will probably cost as much as I paid for the watch itself. If it's covered by warranty it will be gone for at least weeks, probably months, and that's something I hate after buying a brand new watch. Happened to me too many times.
> 
> ...


Or DB will just swap the entire watch out and send you a brand new one?

I've read up about that "issue" as well...and it might be more overblown than you think.

The two Juggernauts I have don't wind when I'm screwing the crown in.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I'm still not sure which one to keep but I read some things about problems with the Sellita SW200 ratchet wheel.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-...eel-work-541495.html#/topics/541495?_k=20dz0c
> 
> It's described on some other forum's pages too and seems to be a common problem, Sellita fixed it with the SW200-1 model. Anybody familiar with this? Because if this is true I'm gonna return them both.


As I have mentioned previously, I returned a Juggy IV which I loved! I had 2 issues.

1. Disappointing Lume 
2. Sellita SW200 movement. Although I did not experience the symptom discussed here, the accuracy was just poor. There's no other word for it. I think it was about 40 seconds off per day! Both my Seiko PADI & my Orient M-Force Beast are within 5 seconds or so and they're in the same price range.

I had another DB model in mind but they were out of stock so I opted for this one after reading good things about the Swiss movement but I have to say that I will never own a Sellita movement again!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I'm still not sure which one to keep but I read some things about problems with the Sellita SW200 ratchet wheel.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/need-...eel-work-541495.html#/topics/541495?_k=20dz0c
> 
> It's described on some other forum's pages too and seems to be a common problem, Sellita fixed it with the SW200-1 model. Anybody familiar with this? Because if this is true I'm gonna return them both.


SORRY DUPLICATE POST.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> Sorry for going slightly off-topic but I keep finding forum posts about Sellita sw200 problems. This might affect all members that own a Deep Blue with Sellita sw200 so I think it's relevant here.
> 
> Either way, I'm sending both of my Juggernauts back, I don't feel like having to bring it to a watchmaker in a couple of months for a complete overhaul. It will probably cost as much as I paid for the watch itself. If it's covered by warranty it will be gone for at least weeks, probably months, and that's something I hate after buying a brand new watch. Happened to me too many times.
> 
> ...


Not off topic at all in my opinion. It's a good point to discuss.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Or DB will just swap the entire watch out and send you a brand new one?
> 
> I've read up about that "issue" as well...and it might be more overblown than you think.
> 
> The two Juggernauts I have don't wind when I'm screwing the crown in.


If they still have it by then. Besides that: I'm in Netherlands. Sending the watch over to have it swapped will take weeks too, and I'll probably have to pay more import duties, Dutch taxes s*ck, not even mentioning postage.

I do think it's a valid issue cause there are enough references to the problem. And why would Sellita have made adjustments, issued that as the SW200-1 and stop making the SW200? I don't feel like risking it.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

GratisShark said:


> As I have mentioned previously, I returned a Juggy IV which I loved! I had 2 issues.
> 
> 1. Disappointing Lume
> 2. Sellita SW200 movement. Although I did not experience the symptom discussed here, the accuracy was just poor. There's no other word for it. I think it was about 40 seconds off per day! Both my Seiko PADI & my Orient M-Force Beast are within 5 seconds or so and they're in the same price range.
> ...


That s*cks. Think I'll stick to Japanese movements in the future, preferably Seiko.

And yep, I also think the lume is disappointing, compared to what DB has produced in the past.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Shadowjack said:


> Sorry for going slightly off-topic but I keep finding forum posts about Sellita sw200 problems. This might affect all members that own a Deep Blue with Sellita sw200 so I think it's relevant here.
> 
> Either way, I'm sending both of my Juggernauts back, I don't feel like having to bring it to a watchmaker in a couple of months for a complete overhaul. It will probably cost as much as I paid for the watch itself. If it's covered by warranty it will be gone for at least weeks, probably months, and that's something I hate after buying a brand new watch. Happened to me too many times.
> 
> ...


Not off topic at all in my opinion. It's a good point to discuss.


----------



## michaelpaul71 (Feb 25, 2015)

Trosc said:


> One of my favorite Deep Blues.
> 
> View attachment 5386850


Wow!!! The most visually stunning photo I've ever seen of a watch!! Fabulous!!


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Or DB will just swap the entire watch out and send you a brand new one?
> 
> I've read up about that "issue" as well...and it might be more overblown than you think.
> 
> The two Juggernauts I have don't wind when I'm screwing the crown in.


Some more concerns:

- suppose they do still have supply and send me a new one (without any extra costs), it will have the same problems unless they used a different movement.

- I just checked both watches; they DO wind when screwing the crown in. The winding is almost inaudible so I have to hold the watch next to my ear, but it clearly winds. I also hear a clear tick when unscrewing the crown, which has to be the ratchet wheel click. It's obvious to me that the stem isn't disengaged from the winding mechanism when screwing the crown in or out.

Not trying to prove a point, just reporting more observations. I'd love to keep the black one but knowing it might or might not break down on me in a couple of months, or that I'll always have to take care not to wind it or set the time too many times, is really a dealbreaker for me. I will contact Deep Blue and ask them about the specific movement they used, maybe it is an improved version after all.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I won't repost the links provided by user Shadowjack, but you might want to remove one of them because it gives a link to a well known watch replica forum and it is against the rules here.

For the SW200, mine in my Jug IV was acting poorly and I regulated mine to +2s/day. The regulator arm was moved too far under the winding mechanism. Anyways, I won't bother servicing this one when it dies; I'll put a Seagull ST2130 inside if I still like the watch enough.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Link removed. I googled some things, the topic came up as one of many results and I read the comments without even noticing the source other than it being a watch forum. I'm not even familiar with any replica forums to be honest, I hate fake crap. 

I'm not really concerned about having the movements regulated. From what I've seen so far they seem to run pretty accurate, I just hate the idea it could break down after a (short) period of time of normal use. Don't need the hassle and also not really crazy to have the movement replacement. Not a fan of chinese movements either. I'd have to buy a replacement abroad and find a watchmaker willing to do the job. There aren't many around where we live and it would probably cost more than the entire watch costs. So I'll just send the Juggernauts back and get a Seiko or new G-Shock model instead.

That was a very short flirt with 'Swiss' automatic watches.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Deep Blue. Love this watch.


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Deep Blue Sea Chronograph. I had one of these years ago and sold it. Regretted it ever since. For the past few months I've been looking for another one in good condition. Found this on the Bay last week, arrived today. Just in time for my Vegas and Mexico trips. In my opinion these and the original Sea Diver 1K's were the most solid watches Deep Blue has ever offered. I have a Master 1000 on Hydro 91 in the air. Looking forward to that. But still in the market for an original Sea Diver 1k if anyone has one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

jonathancol said:


> 100% on the AB logo.


Hi Jon, tried to reply your latest message but your inbox is full. Could you clear some when you see this so I could resend it to you? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm very impressed with my new Smurf M2K. The lume is ridiculous. Next up: orange Turtle!


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

The two Deep Blues in my stable: my Master 1000 on mesh and my Pro Aqua Diver 1500 on metal bracelet. Love 'em both!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Had no idea this thread existed as I usually hang out in F71. I've loved DB since finding WUS, but have not owned many relative to my entire collection. 
Picked this up in December for this summer, so it hasn't seen much wrist time yet. It's the most comfortable DB I've worn, though I was disappointed that the custom straps are too short for me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Daynight Recon II on Timefactors NATO...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't have a pic to brag on yet - but ordered the Depthmaster II Black today!! Sam was brilliant to deal with!!


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

I can brag now - it came today!! As for value for money this is definitely an awesome watch at a fantastic price! It is everything I hoped it would be and much more! All but 2 of my last 7 watches have been "boutique / micro" and I couldn't be happier with them!


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Daynight Recon II on Timefactors NATO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice setup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinm123 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking for a deepblue that has the t100 tubes in blue and orange if any of you guys want to part with a watch?


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

I wish DB would make some of their older models again.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Vinm123 said:


> Looking for a deepblue that has the t100 tubes in blue and orange if any of you guys want to part with a watch?


The DB website has the Mil Ops right now with orange and blue tubes. Not sure if there is an active code right now or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pquimson (Jan 7, 2016)

My 2 beater watches... Orient Mako USA and DB Master 1000. Both on leather straps.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I noticed they went back to the Gen 1 design and specs but no Orange like my unicorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015 (Jan 24, 2017)

new sale up. Pro Tac 1000, looks like a great price. Shame I don't need another orange diver


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm quite surprised how difficult it seems to get good info on the Sun Diver III. Haven't found any real intensive reviews, don't see them much. Have searched around and seems to be limited quantities out there. Don't know if DB has new builds coming. I've become quite enamoured with the blue dial and two-tone bezel:
> 
> View attachment 3819426
> 
> ...


If you're still lusting after one of these, I've got this exact color combo SunDiver III, mint condition, probably only worn a couple weeks, and I need to thin the herd. I'll probably be listing it in the WUS classifieds in a couple weeks. It's gorgeous, but I wear my blue dial DeepStar 1000 most of the time.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Master Explorer 1000, my first Deep Blue.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mjkerr said:


> If you're still lusting after one of these, I've got this exact color combo SunDiver III, mint condition, probably only worn a couple weeks, and I need to thin the herd. I'll probably be listing it in the WUS classifieds in a couple weeks. It's gorgeous, but I wear my blue dial DeepStar 1000 most of the time.


Damn, that's old school. Couple years ago I posted that. Long since purchased the black sunray dial variant, which I still own and enjoy. Thanks for reaching out, though.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

mjkerr said:


> If you're still lusting after one of these, I've got this exact color combo SunDiver III, mint condition, probably only worn a couple weeks, and I need to thin the herd. I'll probably be listing it in the WUS classifieds in a couple weeks. It's gorgeous, but I wear my blue dial DeepStar 1000 most of the time.


I'd be interested in what you want for your BD Sun Diver. PM me if you can. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Any DB sales coming up with a "cyber" coupon?

I got my Jug IV last fall for 250$ and this was a smoking deal for sure. Looking to add another.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## makes2068 (Jul 15, 2016)

Arrived yesterday: my new Deep Blue Diver Pro 1000 steel.









Wave-Dial:









Ordered this strap and wanna look how it fits...









Can´t find any 24mm strap in a iso frane style with this color. Borealis offers 24 straps, but only in black, blue and orange.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Any DB sales coming up with a "cyber" coupon?
> 
> I got my Jug IV last fall for 250$ and this was a smoking deal for sure. Looking to add another.
> 
> ...


How did you get the Juggy IV this cheap? They're $700 with Selitta movements. (I would personally prefer a Seiko every day of the week.) That would be a crazy sale. Perhaps I have a chance at a new DB next week after all.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

And I just scrolled up to see the threads about the SW-200 issues. This is exactly why I was disappointed to learn they put these in the new Juggernaut (which I clearly missed last year - I thought these were new for spring). I have the SW-200 in my Eterna and it's my least favorite movement. The stem is hard to engage in each position and I wind up between positions often. And the accuracy is crap. Very disappointed Deep Blue felt the need to go "Swiss" and chose this movement on top of it. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> How did you get the Juggy IV this cheap? They're $700 with Selitta movements. (I would personally prefer a Seiko every day of the week.) That would be a crazy sale. Perhaps I have a chance at a new DB next week after all.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi,

It was discounted heavily to start (BF sale 2016) and the 40% cyber coupon worked on top of the reduced price.

The Deep Star and Turtle homage were the same price too.

Looking forward to a similar sale!!

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> And I just scrolled up to see the threads about the SW-200 issues. This is exactly why I was disappointed to learn they put these in the new Juggernaut (which I clearly missed last year - I thought these were new for spring). I have the SW-200 in my Eterna and it's my least favorite movement. The stem is hard to engage in each position and I wind up between positions often. And the accuracy is crap. Very disappointed Deep Blue felt the need to go "Swiss" and chose this movement on top of it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It was way off in accuracy when I got it (like +40s/day).

I regulated it to +1s/day and it is one of my most accurate watches since then.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was discounted heavily to start (BF sale 2016) and the 40% cyber coupon worked on top of the reduced price.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I forget they discount THEN add the coupon. I doubt this will be the sale watch next week but I could get lucky. It looks like they've restocked the Master 1000, so I'm assuming that will be the primary target, along with maybe the turtle. 
I wish DB did a white dial. I'm lacking that in my collection.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I forget they discount THEN add the coupon. I doubt this will be the sale watch next week but I could get lucky. It looks like they've restocked the Master 1000, so I'm assuming that will be the primary target, along with maybe the turtle.
> I wish DB did a white dial. I'm lacking that in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi Chief,

Do you have a tip that there will be a DB sale next week? If so, I might have to unload a few pieces of my inventory to rebuild my "watch fund"!!

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

They usually have sales Memorial Day. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Juggernaut









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi Chief,
> 
> Do you have a tip that there will be a DB sale next week? If so, I might have to unload a few pieces of my inventory to rebuild my "watch fund"!!
> 
> ...


The sale is on! Discounts plus the 40% off CYBER code. Master 1000s down to $150.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

If they had some nice quartz offerings I'd buy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkineater12345 (Apr 3, 2013)

makes2068 said:


> Arrived yesterday: my new Deep Blue Diver Pro 1000 steel.
> 
> View attachment 11852794
> 
> ...


Congrats, did not know you could still source these, I have been looking for one. If you want to go with a gen Isofrane they offer one in this exact color:

ISOFRANE STRAPS - AQUADIVE Store

Here it is on my Helson:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Been giving my DB Master Explorer a lot of love this entire week. 
Love this dial










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice one Guspech. I bet with a 40% discount this weekend, we'll be seeing a rash of new pics on this thread! I'm tempted myself!


----------



## EricSF2015 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The sale is on! Discounts plus the 40% off CYBER code. Master 1000s down to $150.


Thanks for the info, #superduperdeal!


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

Thankfully I signed myself up on Deep Blue's e-mail list, about a month ago, when I was researching their Daynight T100 offerings before buying one, with an orange sunburst dial off of a fleabay seller. That's also when I decided that my holy grail of Deep Blue dive watches was the blue wavy dial Daynight T100 Recon. Thankfully, I checked my e-mail on Memorial Day and saw the 40% off Cyber offer, so yesterday my holy grail finally arrived, via the Fedex truck. Like most everybody else, I was kind of perplexed as to how to resize the bracelet, but thanks to the previously documented trials and tribulations of other recent Daynight Recon owners, on WUS, I was on the right track and just got it resized with no problem. I did put a bit of blue Locktite on those little bitty screws too, as I had my Ocean 7 fall off of my wrist on the floor of the supermarket one time, when 1 of those little screws worked loose, before I knew to do that. Anyway, I'm very happy with my new Daynight Recon. I sort of still prefer my blue sunburst DeepStar 1000, but my better half recons that the Daynight Recon is by far the classier looking watch of the two & at night, the combo of that lumed ceramic bezel and the 65 colorful tritium tubes is just plain gorgeous!


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

Now I really need to get serious about thinning my herd now, as I had bought an orange sunray dial Daynight T100, for work, about a month & a half ago & now I just scored my holy grail, blue wavy dial Daynight T100 Recon on the Memorial Day 40% off Cyber sale. Besides, I'm still totally in love with my blue sunray dial Deep Star 1000 (which is the only reason that I don't wear my blue sunray dial Sun Diver III anymore).

Cheers, Matt


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Damn, that's old school. Couple years ago I posted that. Long since purchased the black sunray dial variant, which I still own and enjoy. Thanks for reaching out, though.


You're welcome! I really need to get serious about thinning my herd now, as I had bought an orange sunray dial Daynight T100, for work, shortly before I reached out to you & now I just scored my holy grail, blue wavy dial Daynight T100 Recon on the Memorial Day 40% off Cyber sale. Besides, I'm still totally in love with my blue sunray dial Deep Star 1000 (which is the only reason that I don't wear my blue sunray dial Sun Diver III anymore).

Cheers, Matt


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

Deep Blue 4th of July sale is on! They're offering an additional 40% off of everything in the store again. Coupon code at checkout is: CYBER. I'm thinking Master 2000 black dial with orange? The wife might not be too impressed, since I just bought a black faced Deep Star 1000 3 weeks ago on Fathers Day sale & a T-100 Recon, about 3 weeks before that, on Memorial Day sale. Damned dive watch addiction anyway!


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got the same blue one, only in the original limited edition, with the Asian Seiko or Citizen movement. I think it's still my favorite out of the 5 Deep Blue watches I own. I can't keep my eyes off of it anytime I'm wearing it! I just bought myself the black faced version with the SW200-1 movement on their Fathers Day sale, but I'm working overseas so I haven't even seen it yet. Only one more week to go though. The accuracy of my Deep Star 1000 is merely average for these automatic watches, but I recently bought a DayNight T-100, for a work watch, and that one has been running +1.5 sec/ day all month now, which is well within COSC standards, and it just uses one of their Asian movements too.


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

ALfwlmth said:


> I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100, I will not buy the DB green bezel DayNight Diver T-100...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, ha, ha, I'll just bet you won't!

I wanted the black dial model with the green bezel but kept getting outbid on fleaBay so I finally wound up with an orange faced DayNight Diver T-100 model with a black bezel instead. I got really lucky with this one as its keeping time to +1.5 sec/day, all month long at work, which is well within COSC standards! My DayNight T-100 Recon, that I bought on Deep Blue's Memorial day 40% off sale, with its ETA 2824-2 Swiss movement, doesn't even come close to that (but 65 tritium tubes makes it a real looker)! Deep Blue's 4th of July sale is on right now, with additional 40% off everything on their official site. use coupon code: CYBER at checkout. No more regular DayNight Diver T-100s in stock though.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Just picked this one up with the July 4 sale.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

mjkerr said:


> Ha, ha, ha, I'll just bet you won't!
> 
> I wanted the black dial model with the green bezel but kept getting outbid on fleaBay so I finally wound up with an orange faced DayNight Diver T-100 model with a black bezel instead. I got really lucky with this one as its keeping time to +1.5 sec/day, all month long at work, which is well within COSC standards! My DayNight T-100 Recon, that I bought on Deep Blue's Memorial day 40% off sale, with its ETA 2824-2 Swiss movement, doesn't even come close to that (but 65 tritium tubes makes it a real looker)! Deep Blue's 4th of July sale is on right now, with additional 40% off everything on their official site. use coupon code: CYBER at checkout. No more regular DayNight Diver T-100s in stock though.


Yeah.....that attempt at ordering myself to show some restraint lasted about 2 minutes. Long enough to get online and purchase the Sunburst green dial version. It's a stud for sure, but I'm fixing to flip it to help me get into another diver I've had in my sights on for awhile now. Not to worry though, I've got the black dial DayNight T100 and my daily beater is a DayNight Ops that I really like a lot. The new Recon they just put out is a BA, I'm just not into chrono's at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

mauserfan said:


> Just picked this one up with the July 4 sale.


You already got it?


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

mauserfan said:


> Just picked this one up with the July 4 sale.
> View attachment 12330215


Cool. Congratulations on scoring a great buy on that. It looks s lot like a Seiko Divers 200M, with the winder at the 4:00 position, which I really love, as it doesn't tend to dig into your wrist when working hard. Probably has the guts of a Seiko inside too, which is another good thing. I honestly didn't even notice that model on their site or I might just have been tempted to buy one of those too (with money that I don't really have, sigh). I'm guessing that model isn't so ridiculously thick as the 500M - 200M models in my Deep Blue collection (but then again, that's why I've got all those 2 Seiko divers & 3 Seiko Sports watches too).

Cheers


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

ALfwlmth said:


> Yeah.....that attempt at ordering myself to show some restraint lasted about 2 minutes. Long enough to get online and purchase the Sunburst green dial version. It's a stud for sure, but I'm fixing to flip it to help me get into another diver I've had in my sights on for awhile now. Not to worry though, I've got the black dial DayNight T100 and my daily beater is a DayNight Ops that I really like a lot. The new Recon they just put out is a BA, I'm just not into chrono's at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> My phone


I just knew it, ha ha! I wound up on the short side of that restraint too and did order myself the Master 2000 10YR LE, in black face with the orange bezel and lume. It's still in the mail though. How do you like your DayNight Ops, with the flat tubes vs. the regular T100? I'm loving my DayNight T100 Recon, especially how awesome it looks on the night stand whenever I have to get up to answer the call, ha ha. I'm with you on those chronos, these days. My old eyes just can't focus on those little bitty sub dials anymore, so for me, there's no point. That's why I sold my beautiful silver Tudor Fastrider. Besides That awesome Valjoux 7750 movement is a thick one and when combined with the 500M WR case and the extra clearance needed for the tritium tubes, that sucker winds up being 16.5 mm thick (of course, my Master 2000 is gonna be even slightly thicker, at 17 mm, but at least it's rated at 4 times the depth - just what a PADI certified recreational diver doesn't need, ha ha). So, anyway, what new diver had caught your fancy?

Cheers,


----------



## Naylor07 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shavely Manden (Jul 22, 2013)

mjkerr said:


> Cool. Congratulations on scoring a great buy on that. It looks s lot like a Seiko Divers 200M, with the winder at the 4:00 position, which I really love, as it doesn't tend to dig into your wrist when working hard. Probably has the guts of a Seiko inside too, which is another good thing.


That particular model (the NATO 300) is rather (in)famous for being an extremely faithful reproduction of the Seiko SKX007 design with better specs than the original (e.g. larger size, hacking/handwinding movement, applied indices, helium valve, sapphire crystal, &c). There are pages upon pages of flamewars on whether it's an awesome & much-needed upgrade over the original that Seiko is for some reason unwilling to do or whether it's a shameless ripoff that tarnishes the good name of Deep Blue. Personally, I tend towards the "awesome" camp...I'd probably get one if I weren't specifically looking for a blue sunburst dial at the moment. (The blue face / Pepsi bezel version was sold out before I knew about it.) Still, I respect the viewpoint of anyone who's uncomfortable with it...agreeing to disagree is really the only healthy approach to this sort of debate, IMHO.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

You know, I think I like the thin T100 tubes a little more than the flat tubes. They just look more defined on the dial. What's draws me to wear the Ops as my daily beater is the bezel movement on it. It just feels more "toolish" in its clicks. The Recon is the watch I wish I had but i didn't want to spend that much unless I got rid of a few other pieces. I like the lunes bezel for sure. 
A Tempest Viking has been on my radar for awhile and I've recently started to REALLY liking the Seiko MM 300 DLC. You have any experience in either of those?


Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I picked up the Nato Diver not expecting much, but was very surprised! It really is an updated version of the Seiko SKX. I regulated it to +3 seconds and it is going strong. During the next sale, I'll probably buy another.

And, I don't mind that it is sort of a copy. Frankly, IMHO, in the watch world, there is nothing new under the sun. Deep Blue has already done a Turtle (nothing new about cushion cases). If it did a version of the 62MAS or the 6105 I'd probably buy it.

IMG_4507r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_4502r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

My Memorial Day sale purchase from the Deep Blue web store. I couldn't be happier with this beast of a dive watch. The lumed ceramic bezel glows insanely bright when freshly charged with sunshine but after 10 or 15 minutes, the initial glow has subsided and from then on, the 63 tritium tubes in the dial and the tiny one in the bezel pip continue to glow, reassuringly, on my night stand all night long. Unlike most Deep Blues, this model appears to be completely Swiss made, with an ETA 2824-2 mechanical movement and even has a display back (although it's about as small of one as I've ever seen and the ETA elabor grade movement is only dressed up with the DB logo on the pendulum). It's pretty accurate, in fact, it's just within COSC standards, having lost an average of 3.33 seconds / day over the last 12 days (although my regular Deep Blue Daynight T110 with the Seiko NH-36 movement is running well within COSC standards at an average of +1 1/4 sec /day over 28 days).


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the new hadn't even worn off of the DayNight Recon Diver T100 10Yr when I got wind of the 4th of July sale at the Deep Blue web store. They had their Master 2000 LE listed as one of their best sellers so I decided to take a look and I noticed that model came with an actual Swiss ETA 2824-2 movement. I also noticed that the 4 mm thick sapphire crystal looked kind of cool protruding a bit above the fully lumed ceramic bezel and I could swear I heard one of the black faced models with the orange makers calling out to me. So, I fired off a PayPal from work, overseas, and my new Master 2000 LE almost beat me home. I couldn't say if I love it more than my new Daynight Recon Diver T100 10 yr LE or my old favorite original blue sunray Deep Star 1000 LE (that I bought off of Chief Wahoo a year and a half ago), but I do love it a lot and the brilliant yellow Superluminova is just plain sick! OK, it is kind of on the thick and heavy side but the depth rating only exceeds my PADI certified recreational dive limit by about 73 times and it's only about 1/2 mm ticker then the DayNight Recon!


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's a side by side comparison of the Deep Blue Daynight Recon Diver T100 10 Yr blue dial (which also comes in a black wavy dial and an orange wavy dial model) and the Master 2000 LE black dial with orange indices (which also comes in a lot of other color combos and 2 different dial designs, limited to 1000 pieces each). My Recon is running just inside of COSC standards at an average of 3.7 sec slow per day while the master 2000 is running an average of 7.1 seconds / day slow, in bot cases, averaged over the last 12 days while on my wrist 16 hrs a day and nearly flat on their back on the night stand 8 hrs a day, about half of the time each, and on my Kendal winder at 850 (bi-directional) turns/day the rest of the time. The lume photo was taken about 4 minutes after bringing them both inside, from a cloudy bright day. The yellow lume on the Master 2000 is the brightest, by far, of any watch in my collection and with those big sword hands, it stays easily legible all night, although the tritium on the DayNight recon is brighter after the first 10 or 15 minutes, and stays that way all night long. (But, for how many years? 10? 15? 20?)


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's a comparison of the lume on 3 of my Deep Blues vs my vintage Omega Seamaster Professional, Longines Hydroconquest and 2 of my Seikos, maybe 4 or 5 minutes after being outdoors on a cloudy bright day. That crazy yellow Superluminova on the Master 2000 is the clear winner while the Superluminova on the Longines Hydroconquest comes in a distant last. My Omega is holding it's own, despite being probably 10 or 15 years older than any of the others. In another 10 or 15 years, the tritium tubes on the DayNight Recon may be all faded out.


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

RFCII said:


> I picked up the Nato Diver not expecting much, but was very surprised! It really is an updated version of the Seiko SKX. I regulated it to +3 seconds and it is going strong. During the next sale, I'll probably buy another.
> 
> And, I don't mind that it is sort of a copy. Frankly, IMHO, in the watch world, there is nothing new under the sun. Deep Blue has already done a Turtle (nothing new about cushion cases). If it did a version of the 62MAS or the 6105 I'd probably buy it.
> 
> ...


While the last thing in the world that I need is another Deep Blue of Seiko Diver, I believe that I'll also pick up one of those on the Deep Blue Labor Day sale, assuming they have one. I'm kind of bummed out that the blue sunray face with Pepsi bezel model is already sold out but there should still be a lot of other color combos to choose from. I'm not crazy about the black PVD as it can wear off, especially on all the edges.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the original M2K GMTs from some years back. Love the lume on this thing - as well as the GMT design. Three time zones at once on an analog watch is pretty cool.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Ram, Miyota 9015 auto










Aqua Expedition is Swiss Made with Sellita SW220 movement










Daynight Scuba T-100 flat green Tritium tubes


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Just one of those shots that I think came out rather well!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

For the life of me I cannot decide between the Alpha Marine 500 and the Master 1k. I need a blue diver. Both would be on a SS bracelet.

Master 1k....
Pros:
-the blue POPS
-cheaper ($200)
-Lume (compared to the AM500)

Cons:
-NH35 movement
-the dial (no Arabic indices)
-helium valve?

Alpha Marine.....
Pros:
-the dial!!!
-miyota 9015
-I know the case size fits me really well

Cons:
-more expensive ($350)
-not as blue as I'd like
-the lume

Thoughts, people??? PLEASE don't say get them both. Not enough money and I am at my ideal number of watches. Pics below! Thanks!!!

Alpha Marine:








Master 1k


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> For the life of me I cannot decide between the Alpha Marine 500 and the Master 1k. I need a blue diver. Both would be on a SS bracelet.
> 
> Master 1k....
> Pros:
> ...


FWIW, I own both. The AM500 has a full luminous dial as opposed to the Master1K's more conventional set up. The HRV on the Master1K is nice but unnecessary since the Master1K is water resistant to 300 meters (1,000 feet) as opposed to the AM500 which is 500 meters water resistant. All that being said, the colors on the AM500 are not my favorite, either. Also, the Master1K has a sightly domed crystal, which I like a lot. Since most of my diving is of the desk variety, the superior water resistance of the AM500 is not a consideration. I prefer a watch on a bracelet, but when I got the M1K, a bracelet was offered, as an add-on so the AM500 advantage there became a wash. I don't know if that option is still available. Both watches have strengths to consider. You just have to decide which one best meets your priorities.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

AM500. I simply like the dial more.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Fate determined my choice for me...

Watchpartners sold out of the AM500 blue dial. Realizing there are very few places to snag an AM500 these days, I settled for the white/blue dial model because I just cannot get over how much I love the dial. Full disclosure: I already have the white/orange model so now it'll have a sibling.

Inbound:


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Nato 300 Pepsi on blue DB silicone








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Future unicorn! This one will be like the white master mag!
Blue Recon 7750


----------



## pspguy123 (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone know if Deep Blue is gonna have a Labor Day sale? Is it gonna be 40% off as per usual or more?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

pspguy123 said:


> Anyone know if Deep Blue is gonna have a Labor Day sale? Is it gonna be 40% off as per usual or more?


 Not sure about L.D. but for the x-mas holiday, they definitely run discounts.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Future unicorn! This one will be like the white master mag!
> Blue Recon 7750


Wow that's a beauty !


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi there!

I hope I'm not late to the party. I plan on getting a Deep Blue in October, as I have fallen in love with them through the past month. This thread lead me to the Deep Blue enthusiasts and needed some advice. Should I get the Master 1000 or the Nato Diver. Those are the only two in my price range, and I simply cannot decide. Thoughts?

Thanks!
Sorry, I'm new to the Watch U Seek forums

Note that I prefer rubber straps, which is why I linked the picture to the Nato Diver with the rubber strap option


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Personally, the Master 1000 was my choice simply because it's different. The NATO is basically a larger, upgraded, Seiko SKX nod. The M1000 is also slightly thicker if that matters to you.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Go for the Master1000 I had a yellow one but sold it and then bought a red one. The 300M Nato version has some of the sharpest lug ends you will ever encounter. The lug ends on the M1000 are rounded. Both will take fabric straps. The M1000 is a tight fit for Fabric straps if they are thicker than 1.1mm. You can easily put aftermarket rubber straps on both. Do not expect Seiko levels of lume. The lume DB uses is a blue variety and will only show in the darkest of nights or rooms. I do like very much the size of the crowns that DB uses on these watches. They are easy to grip.

Pictures because we all love real life pictures of watches we are interested in buying.














I had a Pepsi Nato but sold it due to the sharp lugs digging into my wrist.















My red M1000. Giving you different views to show how it will look on the wrist.


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Go for the Master1000 I had a yellow one but sold it and then bought a red one. The 300M Nato version has some of the sharpest lug ends you will ever encounter. The lug ends on the M1000 are rounded. Both will take fabric straps. The M1000 is a tight fit for Fabric straps if they are thicker than 1.1mm. You can easily put aftermarket rubber straps on both. Do not expect Seiko levels of lume. The lume DB uses is a blue variety and will only show in the darkest of nights or rooms. I do like very much the size of the crowns that DB uses on these watches. They are easy to grip.
> 
> Pictures because we all love real life pictures of watches we are interested in buying.
> View attachment 12469245
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I had originally decided on the Master 1000, but was unsure when I found the NATO Diver.


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

762x51 said:


> Personally, the Master 1000 was my choice simply because it's different. The NATO is basically a larger, upgraded, Seiko SKX nod. The M1000 is also slightly thicker if that matters to you.


Thanks for the input! This has obviously swayed my decision towards the Master1000.


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

vmahajan17 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I had originally decided on the Master 1000, but was unsure when I found the NATO Diver.


Forgot to mention: Stunning pics!


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

I think you have talked me in to the master 1000 as well. How is its accuracy keeping time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bburgett said:


> I think you have talked me in to the master 1000 as well. How is its accuracy keeping time?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's running the Seiko derived NH35 movement so it will be pretty robust. The accuracy will be a a little different on each watch as the movement is not truly regulated. Some will run a tad fast. Others like mine run a few seconds slow per day. The spec range for the NH35 movement is -20 to +40 seconds per day. But in reality, the accuracy is much better. My NH35/36 movement watches have all been within -10 to +10 seconds per day. But again, it's luck of the draw.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

It may be too late, but I own both the NATO Diver 300 and the Master 1000 and would give the nod to the latter. On paper they are pretty equal: sapphire crystal, aluminum bezel inserts, applied indices, Seiko NH35/6 automatic movements. Both have very weak lume, which is a disappointment for a diver's watch. Both are big and bulky on the wrist. I don't have a problem with that but smaller-wristed owners might. Why the Master 1000? Slightly better finishing, less obvious homage styling, and I get a huge kick out of the bright blue gradient dial and screaming blue rubber strap. Plus I already have an SKX007 and comparing that to the NATO Diver, even with its upgrades over the Seiko, the SKX is a bit more refined, refined versatile, and wears much smaller on the wrist.


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> It may be too late, but I own both the NATO Diver 300 and the Master 1000 and would give the nod to the latter. On paper they are pretty equal: sapphire crystal, aluminum bezel inserts, applied indices, Seiko NH35/6 automatic movements. Both have very weak lume, which is a disappointment for a diver's watch. Both are big and bulky on the wrist. I don't have a problem with that but smaller-wristed owners might. Why the Master 1000? Slightly better finishing, less obvious homage styling, and I get a huge kick out of the bright blue gradient dial and screaming blue rubber strap. Plus I already have an SKX007 and comparing that to the NATO Diver, even with its upgrades over the Seiko, the SKX is a bit more refined, refined versatile, and wears much smaller on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12470779
> 
> ...


Could you by chance provide a lume shot of them? Thanks!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

vmahajan17 said:


> Could you by chance provide a lume shot of them? Thanks!


I'm sorry, but the lume is really disappointing on these inexpensive divers and there is no way good to show that convincingly in a photograph. But I tried: here is the Master 1000, exposed to the same duration of sunlight as the SKX007 next to it.


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> I'm sorry, but the lume is really disappointing on these inexpensive divers and there is no way good to show that convincingly in a photograph. But I tried: here is the Master 1000, exposed to the same duration of sunlight as the SKX007 next to it.
> 
> View attachment 12471659


Should that be enough for me not to buy it? I've heard from people who own it that the lume was good enough that they could still read it at 3 am or 4 am. The pictures on their website make it look pretty good.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

This thread has gotten so long I'm not sure if I already posted pics of my Master 1000. Here's a few......


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> This thread has gotten so long I'm not sure if I already posted pics of my Master 1000. Here's a few......


Nice shots, DEMO! What do you think of the Master 1000 overall? I am thinking of getting one, and want to hear the experiences of people who already own it. I have a 7" to 7 1/8" wrist, and currently wear a 43mm Bulova that is 11mm thick.


----------



## Malpaso (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

vmahajan17 said:


> Should that be enough for me not to buy it? I've heard from people who own it that the lume was good enough that they could still read it at 3 am or 4 am. The pictures on their website make it look pretty good.


I'm afraid that I can't answer that question for you. Below are just my opinions based on living with these two inexpensive Deep Blue watches (Master 1000 and NATO Diver 300) for a year:

1. Are these watches worth the money (particularly during the frequent 40% off sales)? I think so, yes.
2. Is the lume competitive with other similarly-priced diver watches? No, particularly when matched against Seiko's Lumi-Brite, Citizen's lume, or C3 Super-LumiNova.
3. Is it visible at 3:00 AM? Barely. If you are young, your pupils dialate in low light up to 7mm wide. As you age, this diminishes to 5mm or less. So a 20-year-old might say a watch is readable in a completely darkened bedroom, whereas a 50-year-old will not. For me, I have a tritium tube Traser watch on my bedside stand so illumination is always a constant and I no longer depend on a watch with traditional luminous paint.
4. You want great lume in a diver? Seiko is where it is at. In addition to the SKX, I have a Monster, a Sumo, a Samurai, a Turtle, and a Tuna. All of them blow away these two Deep Blues in the lume department, and when I need dark condition readability (movie theaters, night clubs) I'm always going to choose a Seiko over my Deep Blues. Note that more expensive Deep Blue watches have excellent lume that rivals Seiko, but not the Master 1000 or NATO Diver.
5. Never, ever believe a brochure photo. The lume on these two watches is weak and doesn't last long in my personal experience.

Please understand that I am not bashing Deep Blue -- I adore the two watches I have and wear them regularly. But only during the day. They put a big smile on my face every time I strap one on due to their bright and bold colors and they have been dead reliable. But lume monsters? No, and that is a disappointment for a diver watch -- particularly from Deep Blue -- a brand known for excellent lume on its line of diver watches. But at this low price point, something had to be compromised and application of many layers of luminous paint seems to be where they saved some manufacturing expense.


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lee, based on what you're saying, I think a Deep Blue would be quite nice. However, I was browsing today and came across a Spinnaker Cahill. After 30% off, it came out to 287. The lume was decent, quality was great, and now I can't decide which one. Any thoughts? It is the Spinnaker SP-5033-03.

Cheers


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

vmahajan17 said:


> Lee, based on what you're saying, I think a Deep Blue would be quite nice. However, I was browsing today and came across a Spinnaker Cahill. After 30% off, it came out to 287. The lume was decent, quality was great, and now I can't decide which one. Any thoughts? It is the Spinnaker SP-5033-03.


I don't own a Spinnaker watch, but have seen several reviews of other models on YouTube recently. It looks to be nicely built, if a bit thick at 16mm. The crystal isn't sapphire though. The Cahill has a black PVD coating. They are cagey on the Spinnaker website with the description of the Miyota movement, and I wonder if it is the 8215 which does hand-wind, but does not hack. It has the same 21,600 BPH rate as the NH35, but the Seiko movement hacks. The good news for you is the use of C3 Super-LumiNova, which is really really bright and long-lasting -- it's one of the best on the market. The Cahill is $130 more expensive than the Deep Blue Master 1000 (sale price, which should start in a day or two using the code CYBER). If you're willing to spend $287 then you're in Seiko SRP77x (the Turtle) territory. The Turtle comes with a pretty good metal bracelet, excellent lume, a 4R36 (same as the NH35) hacking movement, Hardlex crystal, and a thinner profile. I would recommend looking hard at the Turtle before settling on a Cahill. And those Mercedes hands on the Spinnaker are a polarizing design choice on any watch other than a Rolex. Some love them, some don't. I'm in the latter category.

But the cheaper option is still the Deep Blue Master 1000 or the NATO Diver 300. If you like either of those, why not give one a try?


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

vmahajan17 said:


> Lee, based on what you're saying, I think a Deep Blue would be quite nice. However, I was browsing today and came across a Spinnaker Cahill. After 30% off, it came out to 287. The lume was decent, quality was great, and now I can't decide which one. Any thoughts? It is the Spinnaker SP-5033-03.
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately, you just missed the Cahill on massdrop for around $130 IIRC.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vmahajan17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> I don't own a Spinnaker watch, but have seen several reviews of other models on YouTube recently. It looks to be nicely built, if a bit thick at 16mm. The crystal isn't sapphire though. The Cahill has a black PVD coating. They are cagey on the Spinnaker website with the description of the Miyota movement, and I wonder if it is the 8215 which does hand-wind, but does not hack. It has the same 21,600 BPH rate as the NH35, but the Seiko movement hacks. The good news for you is the use of C3 Super-LumiNova, which is really really bright and long-lasting -- it's one of the best on the market. The Cahill is $130 more expensive than the Deep Blue Master 1000 (sale price, which should start in a day or two using the code CYBER). If you're willing to spend $287 then you're in Seiko SRP77x (the Turtle) territory. The Turtle comes with a pretty good metal bracelet, excellent lume, a 4R36 (same as the NH35) hacking movement, Hardlex crystal, and a thinner profile. I would recommend looking hard at the Turtle before settling on a Cahill. And those Mercedes hands on the Spinnaker are a polarizing design choice on any watch other than a Rolex. Some love them, some don't. I'm in the latter category.
> 
> But the cheaper option is still the Deep Blue Master 1000 or the NATO Diver 300. If you like either of those, why not give one a try?


You know, I think I will give Deep Blue a chance. I was originally looking at Deep Blue, and I think I just get distracted by new shiny things. The lume on the Spinnaker is a definite plus, but honestly, as long as its visible in a dark area for a little bit, it should be fine by me. But now the problem arises: matte orange or sunburst orange?

Cheers


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

As you can see, I like orange dials a lot and have my bases covered with matte (Monster, Christopher Ward) and gradient sun-ray (Deep Blue).


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Hi gents! I can really use some help. I own 3 Deep Blue DepthMaster 3000's (all are 1st Gen) with different color dials. I really would like to find a black rubber strap that looks like an Isofrane because Isofrane does not make one in 26mm which is what this watch takes. I've looked just about everywhere online and I can't find a single place who makes a 26mm wide all black Isofrane rubber strap. Can anyone tell me if it exists???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So far not looking like a Deep Blue sale this holiday weekend. And the selection is dwindling. Hopefully they have something new in store for BF.

I was thinking of grabbing an orange bezel Master 1000 and just missed one on f29. Went to the site and there's no Master 1000s to be found. In fact, there are no inexpensive watches period. Everything is Swiss and $699 and up, save for the $899 Miyota.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> So far not looking like a Deep Blue sale this holiday weekend. And the selection is dwindling. Hopefully they have something new in store for BF.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing an orange bezel Master 1000 and just missed one on f29. Went to the site and there's no Master 1000s to be found. In fact, there are no inexpensive watches period. Everything is Swiss and $699 and up, save for the $899 Miyota.


It also strikes me as odd as to why they would "hide" their best seller but here you go:

MASTER 1000 COLLECTION - Watches

EDIT: And just in case some new member is not aware of this, don't forget the discount code: CYBER


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

thedius said:


> It also strikes me as odd as to why they would "hide" their best seller but here you go:
> 
> MASTER 1000 COLLECTION - Watches
> 
> EDIT: And just in case some new member is not aware of this, don't forget the discount code: CYBER


Wow. Thank you. Maybe I couldn't see it from the mobile site.

At least these are on sale. Most everything else is regular price. I miss the days of sale + coupon!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know the difference between the Hydro 55 and Hydro 91 straps? (Besides $30)


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the Hydro 55 and Hydro 91 straps? (Besides $30)


If memory serves correctly, there was talk that the newer 91s are much more pliable and comfortable than the 55s; very similar to Borealis' Iso style. Whether that is due to being thinner than the 55s, I don't know. Sorry I could not be specific as to where I got this info, my search skills are poor

EDIT: Try here https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hydro-91-natural-rubber-collection-3417122.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

karlito said:


> If memory serves correctly, there was talk that the newer 91s are much more pliable and comfortable than the 55s; very similar to Borealis' Iso style. Whether that is due to being thinner than the 55s, I don't know. Sorry I could not be specific as to where I got this info, my search skills are poor
> 
> EDIT: Try here https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hydro-91-natural-rubber-collection-3417122.html


Thanks. I had a Borealis and thought it was ..... Hard and plasticy. I'll avoid anything that is considered similar. LOL


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I had a Borealis and thought it was ..... Hard and plasticy. I'll avoid anything that is considered similar. LOL


You must be thinking of the original borealis straps from a few years ago. The more recent ones have nothing but rave reviews. Hydro 91 is the same thing as the latest borealis. Hydro 55 is some weird floppy foam rubber thing.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

taike said:


> You must be thinking of the original borealis straps from a few years ago. The more recent ones have nothing but rave reviews. Hydro 91 is the same thing as the latest borealis. Hydro 55 is some weird floppy foam rubber thing.


Could be. I bought my Prometheus in spring 2016 from the owner of the company on eBay. Think it had been a demo/media model so not sure what year it was made. It came on a crappy hard black "rubber" strap. Bought some Obris brand straps last year too. They're passable, but I think I prefer silicone to rubber. Smells less and more flexible. The one that came with my Seiko turtle was amazing. I'd like to find that texture in the frane style.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Master 2000 "Smurf".









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Master 2000 "Smurf".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bburgett said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thx! I love the lume on this one.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Meijer (Dec 22, 2012)

I realize that Deep Blue is not used much (at all?) as a basis for modding, but I just had to try out these Yobokies XL Sammie hands in my Nato 300. As they are quite large, I think they work really well.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram II
> 
> View attachment 12541025


Wow very nice, love the butterfly clasp too.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you, Will3020!


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

My very first DB..... Love at first sight in pawn shop ...... Very good quality and condition.....









Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Count me in...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm currently down from 5 to these 3 models: 2 Sea Ram Chrono and the good old Sun Diver III.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Shadowjack said:


> I'm currently down from 5 to these 3 models: 2 Sea Ram Chrono and the good old Sun Diver III.
> 
> View attachment 12566259


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Duplicate post...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

I love this military 300m, the size is perfect, dead accurate and good looking.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The one watch I truly regret letting go was a Deep Blue Dive Master 1000 with unpainted/raised number bezel and ETA 2824 movement. Great watch and very attractive. I’d love to find another one some day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Count me in..


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Love Deep Blue. Very affordable watches


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Rale said:


> View attachment 12654811


I'm sorry I missed out on the ceramic version of the 1000. They were gorgeous.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)

yes they are


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

It's sale week and I do not see any new models on the DB web site. Does anyone know if they have anything new pending? I'd like to see some cool color combinations.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Rale said:


> yes they are
> 
> View attachment 12670531


I have the black version, which I had them all, especially the Pepsi ceramic. IDK why they keep pushing the aluminum bezel versions and not the ceramic, especially the new 1s with MOP or Abalone dials.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Anybody here tried/saw in person the Master 2000 with the orange full lume dial?

I was wondering how it looks in real life compared to their web pics (actual color, lume intensity)?

Thanks!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just saw a notification on Facebook that Stan is releasing some new 42mm models within the next couple of days.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Swiss Movements , Tritium , Gmts , Ceramic Bezels , 42mm , 46mm - ITS ALL GOOD !~~~

- Stan on FB

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like the 42mm is a Master 500 with SW200. Lumed ceramic bezel. No tubes. $749 before 40% code. Not too bad with discount.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd prefer Serio movements for $300 lower. That new Dive Master 500 has nice colors from the Juggernaut series. Too bad they also have the SW movements.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like the 42mm is a Master 500 with SW200. Lumed ceramic bezel. No tubes. $749 before 40% code. Not too bad with discount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I got the Juggernaut IV last year with a SW200 for 250$ after the 40% off. I'm liking these new models but the deal is meh. The mini-smurf looks good though!

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the Juggernaut IV last year with a SW200 for 250$ after the 40% off. I'm liking these new models but the deal is meh. The mini-smurf looks good though!
> 
> ...


Yes, $449 with coupon. Ok, but obviously not as good as your deal! How was the lume on the Juggy? I wish he would do a 42-43 with tubes.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I would love to go back and get a Juggy. Great colorways. I would love to get my hands on a Series II.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, $449 with coupon. Ok, but obviously not as good as your deal! How was the lume on the Juggy? I wish he would do a 42-43 with tubes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hi,

The lume was atrocious, uneven and fizzled after a few minutes. I had the light blue dial. It looks a LOT like the new Master 500 wavy dials, probably sure they are the same. The lume shot they post on their website is way enhanced and no where near the intensity of the real thing.

The watch was good and a good value for under 300$ but I'm not sure about their new stuff at 500$ after rebate. I can get a Helson for the same cost after their 10% off and it can burn your retina with the C3 they use.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The lume was atrocious, uneven and fizzled after a few minutes. I had the light blue dial. It looks a LOT like the new Master 500 wavy dials, probably sure they are the same. The lume shot they post on their website is way enhanced and no where near the intensity of the real thing.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The DB lume isn't what it used to be and that is unfortunate.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

The Master 500s in 42mm look good. Finally, another sub 44mm offering! Uneven with the discount code, $449 is too much for me, Hopefully the lume will have been improved.


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Still enjoying the heck out of my T100 Day Night Diver! One of my favorites...


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

pfb said:


> Still enjoying the heck out of my T100 Day Night Diver! One of my favorites...


I wish DB would do another run of tritium watches with the Japanese movement.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Why hasn't DB done any more of the Turtle Military Divers?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



RFCII said:


> I wish DB would do another run of tritium watches with the Japanese movement.


Or even a high beat swiss quartz. I'd be in for one of those with t100 tubes !

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

RFCII said:


> I wish DB would do another run of tritium watches with the Japanese movement.


I agree... I was surprised last time I visiting that inited their site that there was nothing in this category.

I appreciate that they are always trying something new and different, but do wish they'd bring back a few of the all-stars.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish I hadn't sold my creamcicle Sea Ram 500 back in the day. That watch was huge, heavy, and beautiful. I wish they would release more quartz models.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking at buying the 10Y Anniversary Master 2000 GMT - had that watch and sold it years ago. These 10Y Anniversary Editions have lumed ceramic bezel upgrade, which is great. Today I happen to be wearing my 10Y Anniversary Master 2000 - awesome watch - I own/have owned many variants of the M2K and I love them.

Deep Blue 10Y M2K by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## a.kimbal (Sep 24, 2017)

My one and only Deep Blue!


----------



## a.kimbal (Sep 24, 2017)

Well it didn’t post the pic. It’s a Master 1000 with the grey sun ray dial on an OEM stainless bracelet.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Just ordered this guy tonight....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## a.kimbal (Sep 24, 2017)

Gregger said:


> Just ordered this guy tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet watch!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally found a green dial watch that I like. This matte dial is stunning. I also have the matte red M1000.















I had the matte yellow M100 last year but the short hour hand in black stood out too much in contrast so I sold it off.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I absolutely love this one. The yellow & blue T100 trit is awesome. 

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone looking for a Deep Blue Master 2000 Smurf, they are back in stock (and there is a coupon code for 40% off): https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma20swaudibl9.html

Love mine! Below on Deep Blue Hydro 91 natural rubber strap with metal DB keeper:

Deep Blue M2K Smurf by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Deep Blue Master Chronograph V7750 now available - great deal with coupon code!

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/mach77.html

Deep Blue 10Y 7750 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300








​


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Anyone looking for a Deep Blue Master 2000 Smurf, they are back in stock (and there is a coupon code for 40% off): https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma20swaudibl9.html
> 
> Love mine! Below on Deep Blue Hydro 91 natural rubber strap with metal DB keeper:
> 
> Deep Blue M2K Smurf by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


Sold out again! I was intrigued, but not at that price. Wish they created that colorway in the Sea Ram-style case with a Seiko movement. It's fun, but not something I'd wear enough to spend $600 on.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WMC (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Little late, but what is the 40% coupon code for the discount? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ccoffin1333 said:


> Little late, but what is the 40% coupon code for the discount?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Cyber or deep


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Over the weekend I ordered the all blue version of the Master Chrono 7750 - crazy price with coupon code! This pic below is from Deep Blue's website - looking forward to getting this beauty on my wrist!

master-chrono-7750-automatic-diver-blue-21.png by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This beast just landed yesterday. Very impressed for $299. Very nice quality h-link bracelet and one of my favorite DB dial designs. It is a big watch, but does not wear massively so at all. Great job, Stan.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

One more...


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice pic. I like the handset on these.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Agreed Mike. Easily one of their nicest designs, and back to their roots.

A heads-up for anyone else who ordered one (or the sister model): double-sided screws that won't budge. Probably Loctite, so be forewarned. I will soak mine in hot water to see if that helps. Really an outstanding bracelet aside from that annoyance.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Agreed Mike. Easily one of their nicest designs, and back to their roots.
> 
> A heads-up for anyone else who ordered one (or the sister model): double-sided screws that won't budge. Probably Loctite, so be forewarned. I will soak mine in hot water to see if that helps. Really an outstanding bracelet aside from that annoyance.
> 
> View attachment 12729923


That's fantastic on bracelet. At $299 it's a steal. I got lucky last year and picked up the last black bezel in rubber on sale.

Super fun tritium in a case that just ooozes DB DANA. I still love mine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satishv (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm in a dilemma here, love deep blue watches however I live in the United kingdom and if I order from abroad I would probably have to pay up to $250 in customs and shipping etc. 

And even if I go through and order it from abroad I would have to ship it abroad again for repairs/servicing unless there's services within Europe/UK.

Any advice for someone purchasing deep blue watch from the UK please?
Thanks.
Sat.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

karlito said:


> I absolutely love this one. The yellow & blue T100 trit is awesome.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


I've got my eye on this exact model (colour) too. 
Any chance of some more pics, wrist shots and size comparisons with other watches please?
Having owned the Sea Ram (MOP dial) in the past, I'mastonished at their quality for the price!

Fantastic value for money J


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **THE &quot;OFFICIAL&quot; DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Fatboi_ET said:


> I've got my eye on this exact model (colour) too.
> Any chance of some more pics, wrist shots and size comparisons with other watches please?
> Having owned the Sea Ram (MOP dial) in the past, I'mastonished at their quality for the price!
> 
> Fantastic value for money J


Ask and you shall receive.
Here it is on my girly 6.5" 16.5mm wrist along with pic next to my Monster & Sea Ram. (I too had a mop SR, shouldn't have sold it)
I wear my watches on the underside of my wrist. They seem to wear better there; not so "top heavy".
























Argh. I don't know why the pics rotated, sorry
sent from your mamma's house


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Just arrived and goes with my Recon back to 2 DB's


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: **THE &quot;OFFICIAL&quot; DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



karlito said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> Here it is on my girly 6.5" 16.5mm wrist along with pic next to my Monster & Sea Ram. (I too had a mop SR, shouldn't have sold it)
> I wear my watches on the underside of my wrist. They seem to wear better there; not so "top heavy".
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Decisions decisions.............


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have the white bezel Milops model with blue dial?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Does anyone have the white bezel Milops model with blue dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I've got one on the way. When it shows up I'll post pictures. There are some good ones I found on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

swatpup said:


> I've got one on the way. When it shows up I'll post pictures. There are some good ones I found on Instagram.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll leave you guessing....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Satishv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in a dilemma here, love deep blue watches however I live in the United kingdom and if I order from abroad I would probably have to pay up to $250 in customs and shipping etc.
> 
> And even if I go through and order it from abroad I would have to ship it abroad again for repairs/servicing unless there's services within Europe/UK.
> 
> ...


they have a European distributor,

http://www.europewebstore.com/deepbluewatches

we have one in Australia I get mine from

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Does anyone have the white bezel Milops model with blue dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Just arrived.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

swatpup said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thx.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

swatpup said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these on the way too. Can not wait to get it on wrist!

Just for reference, what's your wrist size? I'm about 6.75" with a very flat wrist.


----------



## Dr.Tautology (Dec 8, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> swatpup said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived.
> ...


6.5 inch wrist here and I think it fits quite well


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I have one of these on the way too. Can not wait to get it on wrist!
> 
> Just for reference, what's your wrist size? I'm about 6.75" with a very flat wrist.


I'm about 7.5". It's very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

My new black dial batman tritdiver on black hydro 91. I really love this combo. I also like that the batman colors are reversed from the traditional GMT black on top, blue on bottom. It kind of reminds me of an artificial horizon airplane gauge.


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

My Trit...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the Master Chrono 7750!! The blue version is still available with coupon code under $700!

IMG_2465 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_2463 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_2460 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_2476 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_2477 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_2474 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My newest Deep Blue. DB Deep Star 1000

Love the vintage 60's case design. I'm a sucker for orange. Had a lumed ceramic bezel, Sellita SW200 and sapphire.

It's my fourth DB. Been wanting this one for a long time.














































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sporting my daynight scuba









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I have the dark blue on the way, this has me wondering if I should have gotten the batman... Nice watch.

This will be my second deep blue. I had and enjoyed the military 300 for awhile. I wore it and enjoyed it for awhile. When I tired of it I moved it very easily. I expect the same from this one. 



mjmurphy926 said:


> My new black dial batman tritdiver on black hydro 91. I really love this combo. I also like that the batman colors are reversed from the traditional GMT black on top, blue on bottom. It kind of reminds me of an artificial horizon airplane gauge.
> 
> View attachment 12768313


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

These tritdivers seem like quite a deal right now. Would love to snag the blue/black bezel myself but the funds are dry. . . Thank you both for putting them on my radar.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> These tritdivers seem like quite a deal right now. Would love to snag the blue/black bezel myself but the funds are dry. . . Thank you both for putting them on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


they are $249 after the discount code 'deep'. Good price for t-100 tritium, bracelet and ceramic bezel. Even though it's just a nh35 movement.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> These tritdivers seem like quite a deal right now. Would love to snag the blue/black bezel myself but the funds are dry. . . Thank you both for putting them on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


they are $249 after the discount code 'deep'. Good price for t-100 tritium, bracelet and ceramic bezel. Even though it's just a nh35 movement.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I actually prefer a Seiko movement. Rock solid for sure.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I actually prefer a Seiko movement. Rock solid for sure.


Oh yes. It's solid and provides bang for the buck.

Lets not forget that this rice also has sapphire crystal.

For it all the shade I got for buying the military 300 last winter I owned it for 9 months, enjoyed it, even put a big assed gouge in it by the helium release value then flipped it for $190. I essentially rented it for $60.

I tend to gravitate to better Swiss movements but I've owned a couple of nh35 powered watches and really have had more positive experiences than negatives.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Love my Deep Blue Anniversary Edition!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jake West said:


> Love my Deep Blue Anniversary Edition!
> 
> View attachment 12791133
> View attachment 12791137


How's the lume? I'd like to confirm that the lume we see on their optimistic pictures on their website is real and not enhanced by computer.

Cheers,

Seb

PS Nice watch BTW!!

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Ram, Miyota 9015 auto










Aqua Expedition is Swiss Made with Sellita SW220 movement










Daynight Scuba T-100 flat green Tritium tubes


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

smille76 said:


> How's the lume? I'd like to confirm that the lume we see on their optimistic pictures on their website is real and not enhanced by computer.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


The lume is great. This is a torch!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone purchased one of the new colors of the Deep Blue Nato Divers? Specifically, the Blue? I am curios if the dials on these new versions are a flat colored dial or a sunburst color.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Still loving this watch for quite a while now.



















But I think I "Need" (LOLzzzzz) it's Coke bezeled brother.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This one looks good. My guess is the dial will have a slight sheen to it but not be full on sunburst like the Pepsi version on their website or the picture right above this post. If the NATO 300 has lugs that were 2mm shorter and not as sharp it would be a better, more wearable, case.



jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone purchased one of the new colors of the Deep Blue Nato Divers? Specifically, the Blue? I am curios if the dials on these new versions are a flat colored dial or a sunburst color.


----------



## rgpayne (Jan 28, 2018)

Just got my new Deep Blue Daynight Rescue GMT T-100, black hands & dial. It's fantastic. Here's a pic I shot a little while ago with my phone:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to have the Sea Quest 1000 back in the collection
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

rgpayne said:


> Just got my new Deep Blue Daynight Rescue GMT T-100, black hands & dial. It's fantastic. Here's a pic I shot a little while ago with my phone:
> View attachment 12861033


She's a looker. I wish DB brought back the standard Rescue as well; timing bezel non gmt. I really like the look of that one and am kind of kicking myself for not getting one, but $600+ was / is steep for me. I guess I am better off that they didn't bring it back.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup grabbed it as soon as I could


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Just acquired this, quite simply 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mhutchuk said:


> Just acquired this, quite simply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrist perfection.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great dial on the Sea Quest 1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely love my new Deep Star. Shades of Doxa with the orange dial and matched up with a blue Zuludiver strap from Watch Gecko... Probably going to go the Military 300 blue dial next.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

David SquaGly said:


> Absolutely love my new Deep Star. Shades of Doxa with the orange dial and matched up with a blue Zuludiver strap from Watch Gecko... Probably going to go the Military 300 blue dial next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not seen an orange Deep Star. That is really sharp. I love my black dial Deep Star also. Such a cool watch.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

They are beautiful watches. They seem to get slammed by the Seiko mafia on other pages, but I much prefer DB and the range of styles and colours they offer in divers. Military 300 inbound methinks...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

David SquaGly said:


> They are beautiful watches. They seem to get slammed by the Seiko mafia on other pages, but I much prefer DB and the range of styles and colours they offer in divers. Military 300 inbound methinks...


I agree a lot. I've read plenty from the Seiko mafias. What's not to like about a Seiko homage with a smooth sweep, sapphire, a slightly larger size and everything aligned correctly? LOLzzzzz

I've debated on the military 300 for far too long. I think I also need one in my collection.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> I agree a lot. I've read plenty from the Seiko mafias. What's not to like about a Seiko homage with a smooth sweep, sapphire, a slightly larger size and everything aligned correctly? LOLzzzzz
> 
> I've debated on the military 300 for far too long. I think I also need one in my collection.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


And the bit I really don't get is people spending $750 on the Black Series turtle and going coco bananas over it when there is a PVD Military 300 that looks way better IMO and for less money. I like Seiko too, but it's possible to like other brands as well!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

David SquaGly said:


> And the bit I really don't get is people spending $750 on the Black Series turtle and going coco bananas over it when there is a PVD Military 300 that looks way better IMO and for less money. I like Seiko too, but it's possible to like other brands as well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk












I know right! Those black Seikos look great. $700+ comethef**kon!! LOL I would not doubt the chapter rings or something is not lined up correctly.

I can go buy a used Turtle for a tiny fraction of the cost of one of those black Turtles, disassemble it and have it cerakoted for $100. It will look better and have a more durable coating on it. That's what I did to one of my Orient Makos. Look awesome.

A little off topic. Those new green dialed monsters and green dialed turtles too. $$$$. People just gobble it up.

Now I really wish I had bought the military 300. I feel sadzzzzzz. LOLzzz

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah I was tempted a bit by that green dial monster - but the feeding frenzy on here will inflate prices for a while. I'll patiently wait until they start dropping on the selling forum on here! Imma gonna save and get me the Black military 300 as my priority for next addition...

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Master 500 arrived from DB today. Chucked it on a C & B NATO - Love it....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Today's DB. Master 1000 ceramic. Does anybody have the Pepsi ceramic?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

I've not bought a watch since I purchased my Longines Heritage Diver 1967. Love that watch.

I did consider the Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600m Chrono.

I was hankering after a more complete dial though, with day and date. One stood out head and shoulders above the rest of the crowd.

Just arrived on Thursday gone past.

Stand up - the Master Chrono 7750; My first DeepBlue, and I love it!!!

I certainly don't think it will be my last, and this after being a Seiko advocate for years - infact I only bought the Seiko Lowercase SBDL038 last year

Wish I was able to get all versions of the DB MC 10yr.

Quite simply a beast of a watch, with massive wrist presence, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and great lume.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rigger73 said:


> I've not bought a watch since I purchased my Longines Heritage Diver 1967. Love that watch.
> 
> I did consider the Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600m Chrono.
> 
> ...


Man o man. I love those 7750 models. I really love that blue. Such a gorgeous dial!! Awesome pick up!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## undefined (Mar 11, 2018)

This thread is amazing. Thank you to everyone that posted pictures.

As soon as my Alpha Marine 500 T-100 arrives, I will contribute by posting pictures. It will not only be my first Deep Blue watch, but also my first automatic watch. I've worn a Citizen Titanium Aqualand (BJ2060-58e) for the last decade or so. My eyes aren't good enough to see the lume outside of the 5 - 10 minutes right after charging it, so it was time for a change.

My apologies for posting without pictures. I shall remedy that next week.


----------



## Satishv (Dec 11, 2017)

Deep blue day night rescue gmt t100 eta 2018.
Photos are original with no editing.


----------



## Satishv (Dec 11, 2017)

View attachment 12965099
View attachment 12965101
View attachment 12965103


Deep blue day night rescue gmt t100 eta 2018.
Photos are original with no editing.


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

guspech750 said:


> Man o man. I love those 7750 models. I really love that blue. Such a gorgeous dial!! Awesome pick up!!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Thank you. When I have time - I'll get the tripod out with geared macro mount, and do some pro sytle macro shots.

It would be a shame not to do some lume shots as well while I have the gear out.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rigger73 said:


> Thank you. When I have time - I'll get the tripod out with geared macro mount, and do some pro sytle macro shots.
> 
> It would be a shame not to do some lume shots as well while I have the gear out.


Now that would be a treat. Hope to see some awesome photos.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ratt1800 (Mar 12, 2018)

New to Deep Blues and not a diver myself just love the look of them. But I've noticed there are a bunch of different types. I've searched online and can't find any kind of list so was wondering if you guys/gals could help me out. Of all the different types of DB's which are the best as far as value and just overall best watches. Are the Juggs the top of the line? And also how many different types of DB's are there? Thanks in advance


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Does anyone know whether Deep Blue is going to reissue the turtles or is it done with that model?


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Just received my Deep Blue NATO Diver 300 with silicon strap. The top strap keeps on popping up off the lugs. The bottom strap doesn't move. Is this normal? I've emailed Deep Blue's support address but no answer as yet. What does everyone else think?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RFCII said:


> Does anyone know whether Deep Blue is going to reissue the turtles or is it done with that model?


Oh no. That's what I was planning on buying this spring. NATO diver it is!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My guess would be that the spring bars or strap are perhaps not seated correctly. 

Fitted straps I find tricky to install right and often need a bit more force and push to align them against the case. There is often a tab on the underside that should keep it from rotating out. 

I would try popping it right off inspecting that the spring bar is still good and not bent then reinstalling so it aligns the same as your good side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

boatswain said:


> There is often a tab on the underside that should keep it from rotating out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the strap that came with the watch. Popped it off with my spring bar tool. Spring bar is fine. The tab on the underside looks malformed and doesn't match the tab on the bottom strap, so I'm guessing this is a quality control issue on Deep Blue's side. Still no reply, but I figure it's the weekend, I'll wait a couple more days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well it’s always nice to figure out a cause of a problem. Hopefully they can send you a new strap. 

That’s disappointing with a new watch though, I understand. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my Master Explorer III today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BamAlmighty (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had my orange bezel Master 1000 for a few days now and I can say it is one of the best dive watch bargains at $160 out the door. Only 2 gripes, wished the bezel was more orange, it looks too reddish and the lume is absolute garbage. Not sure why they even advertise it as being Superluminova.

Doubt they bother to regulate the movements, but I'm yet again amazed at how accurate the NH35 is. 72 hours later and it is only +1 sec! Makes me wonder why I still pay a premium for a Swiss movement.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

BamAlmighty said:


> I've had my orange bezel Master 1000 for a few days now and I can say it is one of the best dive watch bargains at $160 out the door. Only 2 gripes, wished the bezel was more orange, it looks too reddish and the lume is absolute garbage. Not sure why they even advertise it as being Superluminova.
> 
> Doubt they bother to regulate the movements, but I'm yet again amazed at how accurate the NH35 is. 72 hours later and it is only +1 sec! Makes me wonder why I still pay a premium for a Swiss movement.


I love my orange bezel Master 1000. I have orange fitted Deep Blue straps on it and it makes it really nice and orange.

The lume is absolute garbage though. Makes me want to relume lume it myself.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a love/hate relationship with Deep Blue. I own a few of their watches and you get a lot of watch for little money. However, I've recently noticed some quality issues and their customer service is lacking. I just picked up a T100 and the lume tubes at the 12 o'clock position are uneven and just look bad. They also sent me the wrong NATO strap. I ordered the olive drab and they send a black/grey striped NATO. I emailed their support on Friday and have yet to hear anything.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quahogger said:


> ...I emailed their support on Friday and have yet to hear anything.


I suspect they don't work weekends like most people


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

taike said:


> I suspect they don't work weekends like most people


How about Fridays or Mondays? Or how about last year when I had to send a watch back for service and I wouldn't get a response from them for weeks at a time through email or phone?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Quahogger said:


> How about Fridays or Mondays? Or how about last year when I had to send a watch back for service and I wouldn't get a response from them for weeks at a time through email or phone?


Send them a message here on WIS.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Send them a message here on WIS.


I would love to. Do you happen to know their name here? I just searched the obvious and didn't find anything. I found numerous threads for Stan, but still no username for him or the company.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think is something with “NY” in it maybe??

Can’t quite recall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Such a great value diver. I see the auto version is coming back soon on the DB website.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I think is something with "NY" in it maybe??
> 
> Can't quite recall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it DBNY?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mwesten (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a 40% off code? I was planning on ordering one today.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Type in "deep" in the coupon box at check out 🙂


----------



## mwesten (Aug 2, 2011)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Type in "deep" in the coupon box at check out ?


Thanks!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mwesten said:


> Does anyone have a 40% off code? I was planning on ordering one today.


try DEEP


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone had issues with the quartz movement? The battery died in my Sea Ram 500 a while ago and when I went to get it replaced, but it didn't start up again. I tried getting it replaced at The Bay as I was in a mall running some errands, but was thinking of trying a legit jeweller, or should I just contact Deep Blue directly? I love my watch and don't like that it hasn't got any wrist time in months!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Love mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Jason Fischer said:


> Has anyone had issues with the quartz movement? The battery died in my Sea Ram 500 a while ago and when I went to get it replaced, but it didn't start up again. I tried getting it replaced at The Bay as I was in a mall running some errands, but was thinking of trying a legit jeweller, or should I just contact Deep Blue directly? I love my watch and don't like that it hasn't got any wrist time in months!


It may have a re-set. A little research on the movement should tell you if it does require a re-set. Your average mall kiosk worker probably doesn't know squat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing my Deep Star 1000 today and to bed










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Taking a break from basement remodel and stuffzzzzz










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if Deep Blue has ever introduced new models in the spring (e.g. at their Memorial Day sales) or if it's always been leading up to Black Friday? I'm looking to add something else colorful this spring and was hoping a new DB model would surface, but I know they've always had new models in November (I distinctly recall the Master 1000s launching then) and can't remember if they've launched new models in the spring. I've found some of the older stuff more exciting than the current lineup and am hoping a return to some more colorful combinations are in the future. I'm thinking Cal Diver, Abyss, etc. I'd settle for the return of the Sea Ram as there were a ton of colorways and I could afford a couple at once, especially the quartz models. (Regretting selling my white/blue right now. . .)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know if Deep Blue has ever introduced new models in the spring (e.g. at their Memorial Day sales) or if it's always been leading up to Black Friday? I'm looking to add something else colorful this spring and was hoping a new DB model would surface, but I know they've always had new models in November (I distinctly recall the Master 1000s launching then) and can't remember if they've launched new models in the spring. I've found some of the older stuff more exciting than the current lineup and am hoping a return to some more colorful combinations are in the future. I'm thinking Cal Diver, Abyss, etc. I'd settle for the return of the Sea Ram as there were a ton of colorways and I could afford a couple at once, especially the quartz models. (Regretting selling my white/blue right now. . .)


Good question. I thought I recall recently new models coming out later in the year.

I would love to get my hands on a blue dialed Pepsi Military Diver. I wish I would have bought one earlier.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Here's what I learnt about their warranty process. The 'support' email is useless and they don't answer the 'info' email unless you call them directly so they know to look for the email (thank goodness for free international minutes on my mobile plan - 1am phone calls, I'm a night owl anyway). That being said, once I got in contact, things got moving and in about 2 weeks, I got a replacement strap! Thanks Sam from Deep Blue!

Also, pretty chuffed that I got the last Batman bezel Nato Diver 300. Sold out, glad I chose it over the Pepsi.

From this:









To this:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaquest 1000. Love it.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

New arrival. Didn't find an orange watch I loved but orange strap on the way. Had to go with Borealis because the DB ones were $50. :O


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Techguy73 (May 4, 2018)

Just acquired a Deep Blue Sun diver in all black. Looks amazing. Aside from an oem strap, anyone know of a strap that will fit this? The lug ends are only 11.5mm apart.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Techguy73 said:


> Just acquired a Deep Blue Sun diver in all black. Looks amazing. Aside from an oem strap, anyone know of a strap that will fit this? The lug ends are only 11.5mm apart.


no


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Techguy73 said:


> Just acquired a Deep Blue Sun diver in all black. Looks amazing. Aside from an oem strap, anyone know of a strap that will fit this? The lug ends are only 11.5mm apart.


That looks bad a s s!!!

Just buy a strap that you like and mod it to fit. That's what I did on one of my Orients that has 12mm lugs. Turned out awesome.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fun in the ☀ with the sea Quest














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techguy73 (May 4, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> Techguy73 said:
> 
> 
> > Just acquired a Deep Blue Sun diver in all black. Looks amazing. Aside from an oem strap, anyone know of a strap that will fit this? The lug ends are only 11.5mm apart.
> ...


Thank you... Have you posted any pics in the forums to your modded strap? I'd love to see it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like they've restocked the Sun Diver and added some colors with a different bezel style. Perhaps this is the big push for the Memorial Day promo this year?
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/prosundi1k10.html

They've also added a couple colors of the DayNight Mil T100. I'm considering selling my Sumo for that orange but there's no fitted bracelet. :-\ The green looks great but I don't wear anything green. 
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/damilttrtu.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Techguy73 said:


> Just acquired a Deep Blue Sun diver in all black. Looks amazing. Aside from an oem strap, anyone know of a strap that will fit this? The lug ends are only 11.5mm apart.


I didn't even realize they made a PVD version of that.
Looks like they only have the SS OEM bracelet. If you're serious you could send it off to get coated. Or you could email Deep Blue.
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/rebrforseadi.html


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Techguy73 said:


> Just acquired a Deep Blue Sun diver in all black. Looks amazing. Aside from an oem strap, anyone know of a strap that will fit this? The lug ends are only 11.5mm apart.


Like previous posters have said...you'll need to mod your own band to fit these.

I have the black version as well. The OEM strap that came with it was horrible...way too stiff, so I replaced mine almost immediately with the OEM black metal bracelet.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Techguy73 said:


> Thank you... Have you posted any pics in the forums to your modded strap? I'd love to see it.


I know I've posted pics of it. They are buried in the dark depths of interwebz hell

I'd take a pic of my watch now. But I have since put my modded NATO strap back on the watch.

Here is the only pic of my modded rubber strap that I can easily find.


__
http://instagr.am/p/4afO3yxOn3/

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

My only Deep Blue....so far.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I was planning to pick up a NATO diver as the SKX is too small for me and I've always wanted that classic look. However, these Military Divers have caught my eye now, too. Couple for sale online and I can make up my mind now. If it had the 4:00 crown, I'd be all over it because the turtle is an even more classic shape that's too small for me.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Is Deep Blue going to offer anymore military diver turtles or are they done with that model?


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

RFCII said:


> Is Deep Blue going to offer anymore military diver turtles or are they done with that model?


Second that... And where is the sale on these??? They are great looking watches...

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Any thoughts on the new offerings this week? I was going to get the orange dial tritium and it sold out before they sent the promotional email yesterday!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Any thoughts on the new offerings this week? I was going to get the orange dial tritium and it sold out before they sent the promotional email yesterday!


I did not know there was anything new being offered.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like a couple new models. None quite right to tempt me though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Too bad none of the NATO Divers and Military Divers are available, and that the Master and Tritium models are limited. The rest don't interest me much.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

And why don't the new models have lumed bezels. I love me a lumed bezel.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shots... i was looking at this one or the daynight over the weekend...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PDT_1137 said:


> Awesome shots... i was looking at this one or the daynight over the weekend...


Thanks!

Let me know if you have any questions I can help with. Happy to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions I can help with. Happy to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! How do you like that Sea Quest?
I ended up going with the daynight T-100 - i love me some tritium. although had i seen these pics yesterday i would have ordered the sea quest ;-)
I noticed you also have a Magrette and a couple Halios pieces... how do you like those? I've been eyeballing watches from those groups for a while now


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats, one of these days i will try a tritium watch. Eyeballing the Daynight Recon several years ago was partly to blame for luring me deep into the world of watches and micro brands.

I really like the sea quest.

So much so that it is the only watch i have re-aquired after selling.

I think it has a great value. Excellent lume, wears better than the specs indicated, nice handset, fun. It makes me smile to wear it. Heres a thread i started on the 2 i had with more pics and thoughts...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-sea-quest-1000-review-quick-pics-thoughts-2785898.html

So as not to sidetrack the DB thread i will keep it brief, but i am really pleased and impressed by what Halios and Magrette offer. Great design, quality, support and brands. Feel free to PM me if you want any more info or my thoughts on those guys.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone purchase a DAYNIGHT MIL T100 like the one pictured? If so can you post a picture? I'm kicking the tires on picking one up but can't seem to find any pics of one in the wild.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Here you go. Purchased on a DB Z strap before I remembered how much I dislike Z straps.

I really like the blue trit flat tubes. My only gripes are the 0 bezel pip, it could be more pronounced and the crown seems a bit "gritty" when screwing down. Otherwise, I am quite happy with it.

Let me know if you want more pics

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

karlito said:


> Here you go. Purchased on a DB Z strap before I remembered how much I dislike Z straps.
> 
> I really like the blue trit flat tubes. My only gripes are the 0 bezel pip, it could be more pronounced and the crown seems a bit "gritty" when screwing down. Otherwise, I am quite happy with it.
> 
> ...


Man. That is really sharp! Nice buy!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

karlito said:


> Here you go. Purchased on a DB Z strap before I remembered how much I dislike Z straps.
> 
> I really like the blue trit flat tubes. My only gripes are the 0 bezel pip, it could be more pronounced and the crown seems a bit "gritty" when screwing down. Otherwise, I am quite happy with it.
> 
> ...


Damn that looks much better than on the DB site. If you have more pics I'd love to see them. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I wish that I could get a lume shot that truly captures the trit in all its glory.









On a DB iso style









On my girly 6.5" wrist. I think the watch looks particularly good on black nylon.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Keep in mind that it is a rather chunky diver.









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

karlito said:


> Keep in mind that it is a rather chunky diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Thanks for all the pics. I was on the fence but you convinced me to give it a shot.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally part of the club!


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as nvrp813. VERY interested in this watch and would like to see some more of it. Wrist shot?


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

Oh, never mind! Newbie mistake. I was looking at posts in a search!
Great looking watch! Photos tip the balance for me.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

it's blue and goes deep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

nvrp813 said:


> Anyone purchase a DAYNIGHT MIL T100 like the one pictured? If so can you post a picture? I'm kicking the tires on picking one up but can't seem to find any pics of one in the wild.


jump on it... you'll love it... got mine friday!


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Forgot to mention the rubber strap is really soft and super comfortable...

That said, I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for a deployment clasp type rubber strap or perhaps a decent 22/20mm rubber strap...

Cheers!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

PDT_1137 said:


> jump on it... you'll love it... got mine friday!
> 
> View attachment 13190677


So I ordered what I though was the Daynight Ops, only to receive the Mil Ops with the silicon strap. I'm not complaining as I really like this watch, just not what I was expecting


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nvrp813 said:


> So I ordered what I though was the Daynight Ops, only to receive the Mil Ops with the silicon strap. I'm not complaining as I really like this watch, just not what I was expecting


You traded bracelet for flat tubes and tritium bezel pip. I think that's fair.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

taike said:


> You traded bracelet for flat tubes and tritium bezel pip. I think that's fair.


I believe I also picked up the ceramic bezel insert, miyota movement, and wave patterned dial (don't know if that's more to make). Either way I love the watch.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Yup, you were definitely upgraded. Enjoy!


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

PDT_1137 said:


> Forgot to mention the rubber strap is really soft and super comfortable...
> 
> That said, I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for a deployment clasp type rubber strap or perhaps a decent 22/20mm rubber strap...
> 
> Cheers!


bump?


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

PDT_1137 said:


> Forgot to mention the rubber strap is really soft and super comfortable...
> 
> That said, I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for a deployment clasp type rubber strap or perhaps a decent 22/20mm rubber strap...
> 
> Cheers!


bump?


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

10yr anniv


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

shelbygto2 said:


> 10yr anniv
> View attachment 13200169


Oh WOWZA!! That's a beauty!!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Dog Off Leash (Jun 8, 2018)

Is there a preferred forum-approved DB vendor? I really like the look on some of their models, but the overall tone I got from reading threads here is that DB’s MSRP is a bit high. Any help for a noob would be much appreciated.


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

10th anniv!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone seen the Protac 1000 released really recently? Some nice dial options and they look the business... Stan is really pumping out some good stuff right now. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Re: MSRP

There is almost always a 40% off code for their site. The current code is DEEP.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

David SquaGly said:


> Anyone seen the Protac 1000 released really recently? Some nice dial options and they look the business... Stan is really pumping out some good stuff right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


I would like to see a real photo of the watch.

BTW, DP is offering the Nato Diver again. I have the PVD version and consider it to be a great buy! Now if DP would bring back the Turtle. I want the PVD version with an orange dial.

IMG_4507r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Joining the club finally.

Ocean diver 500, serial #500 applying for membership.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniScout (Jun 12, 2018)

Dog Off Leash said:


> Is there a preferred forum-approved DB vendor? I really like the look on some of their models, but the overall tone I got from reading threads here is that DB's MSRP is a bit high. Any help for a noob would be much appreciated.


You can buy directly off their web site, and their prices are decent if you buy with a discount code. Presently, "Deep" gets you 40% off the prices on their web page.


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone who owns Daynight SS MIL OPS T-100 blue dial with white bezel and can upload some pics for me??


----------



## MiniScout (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got this beauty today...was the last one on their website.


----------



## MiniScout (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got this beauty today...was the last one on their website.
View attachment 13224023

View attachment 13224025


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Picked up my second Nato Diver. These are a great deal! Now waiting for DP to bring back the Turtle, particularly the PVD.

IMG_5744 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5745 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Picked up my second Nato Diver. These are a great deal! Now waiting for DP to bring back the Turtle, particularly the PVD.

IMG_5744 by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5745 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the forum posting double or is it my reader? I'm seeing them all over today.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Is the forum posting double or is it my reader? I'm seeing them all over today.


yup, me too


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pro Aqua 1500 meters


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

M2K incoming...Had a white full lume dial 10Y edition previously that just wasn't for me even though I really liked it as a chunky diver. Now that they've released the next gen. with the dads and grads discount, I had to order a black/black/blue version.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5747r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_5752r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Xocjm (Jun 15, 2018)

My SEA RAM 500 Automatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I really wanted to get my hands on that orange military diver that just sold but I couldn't free up cash and they didn't want any trades. Anyone know if they'll make those again?
Also looking for a NATO in grey. Hoping I can flip one of mine before they sell out of those yet again. :-\


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Mid day change to this. In honor of Father's Day. I took this off of my father after he left this life.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> M2K incoming...Had a white full lume dial 10Y edition previously that just wasn't for me even though I really liked it as a chunky diver. Now that they've released the next gen. with the dads and grads discount, I had to order a black/black/blue version.
> 
> View attachment 13226619


Received and mounted on a Seiko polyurethane strap


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just received the Daynight Guardian. Nice watch, lightweight, I like the 46mm. No screwdown crown or sapphire crystal if interested. 
With the discount code, not a bad price.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## motesamj (Apr 2, 2015)

Love my Sea Quest


----------



## motesamj (Apr 2, 2015)

One more


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just put the watch on a hydro 91, very comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also love my Sea Quest. Perfect for a hot and sunny day 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motesamj (Apr 2, 2015)

I almost bought the blue dial, but the white just spoke to me. I don’t see a lot of love for the sea quest here, I don’t know why unless most peeps like the 45mm range.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

motesamj said:


> I almost bought the blue dial, but the white just spoke to me. I don't see a lot of love for the sea quest here, I don't know why unless most peeps like the 45mm range.


I think the white looks excellent. It would have been my first choice. Not enough good looking white divers out there.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with the sea Quest in the sun again.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Early issue Pro Aqua 1500 meters w/sapphire bezel fitted with a DB Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber strap, sunshine yellow sunray dial for the 1st full week of summer.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

This new Pro Tac 1000 is a beauty. The dial is amazing. The specs on this are pretty unbeatable. NH36 movement is as smooth as butter. Even the PU strap is soft and good quality. I've noticed a significant increase in quality and value. Big thumbs up to Stan. Now all I need is a screwdriver for my Sun Diver bracelet!!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey all. 

Don’t suppose anyone knows where I can buy a replacement bezel insert for my original ocean diver 500? Bezel pip fell out a couple of days ago so looking to replace. 

If not a deep blue bezel then maybe someone knows of an alternative that fits maybe? 

Thanks in advance 

Dan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Never mind. Problem solved. Quite happy with the outcome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

TheHulkD said:


> Never mind. Problem solved. Quite happy with the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you buy the pip?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Nice! Where did you buy the pip?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I didn't mate. It's just some luminous orange paint from a hobby store with a coating of the mrs top coat nail varnish. Actually turned out quite well and now have plenty of paint to repair should it ever get damaged again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Can anyone remind me the differences between the Hydro 55 and Hydro 91 straps? Both are natural rubber. The 55 tapers, 91 doesn't. Not sure that equates to an extra $25. 
Thanks!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Can anyone remind me the differences between the Hydro 55 and Hydro 91 straps? Both are natural rubber. The 55 tapers, 91 doesn't. Not sure that equates to an extra $25.
> Thanks!


91 is the real isofrane alternative. 55 is some weird foam rubber garbage.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you. I really like the Borealis strap but the month-long wait kills it for me. I'll pony up the extra $5 and try the 91.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

taike said:


> 91 is the real isofrane alternative. 55 is some weird foam rubber garbage.


The 91 is very comfortable, use the discount code to make it a more reasonable purchase. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Happy 4th of July on/ DB Master 1000


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Gen 2 with the revised bezel


----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Master Chrono7750


----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Master Chrono7750

View attachment 13287203


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi guys, just want to ask how long does it take till your item is shipped or deep blue accepts your offer? I placed an order on pvd nato diver on Friday and been in no comunicado since then. I even sent an email to [email protected] email and no response.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

boxterduke said:


> Hi guys, just want to ask how long does it take till your item is shipped or deep blue accepts your offer? I placed an order on pvd nato diver on Friday and been in no comunicado since then. I even sent an email to [email protected] email and no response.


My last two orders, the label was printed same day as order placed and the watch went out next day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

wease said:


> My last two orders, the label was printed same day as order placed and the watch went out next day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


hmm thanks. I don't know what is happening. I emailed them again yesterday and nothing. It kinda pissing me off now and I want to cancel the order.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

boxterduke said:


> Hi guys, just want to ask how long does it take till your item is shipped or deep blue accepts your offer? I placed an order on pvd nato diver on Friday and been in no comunicado since then. I even sent an email to [email protected] email and no response.


Agreed with other post. Normally get mine in 7 days and I live in Australia!!! I'd check with PayPal as sometimes they hold onto the payment...

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

wease said:


> My last two orders, the label was printed same day as order placed and the watch went out next day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep, that is my experience too. The Deep Blue boys are hustling product out the door, and this was over a big Holiday week when they could have easily blown off the work!



boxterduke said:


> hmm thanks. I don't know what is happening. I emailed them again yesterday and nothing. It kinda pissing me off now and I want to cancel the order.


Ya gotta have a little patience in this game mate. Log into PayPal if that's how you paid. You may just find the tracking # there & see your delivery is imminent. That's what I found.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5761 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Haven't posted in years but I felt compelled to come in here and mention Deep Blue's terrible customer service. Good bang for buck watches though.


----------



## lon3volf (Jul 3, 2018)

Not sure about customer service yet however they have been good so far. Picked up Juggernaut on 4th and got it yesterday! It looks great, loving the lume (better than anything I got) and very very very good at being unique.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

lon3volf said:


> Not sure about customer service yet however they have been good so far. Picked up Juggernaut on 4th and got it yesterday! It looks great, loving the lume (better than anything I got) and very very very good at being unique.
> View attachment 13292067


How big is your wrist? Can you take a side picture? I would like to know if the lugs bend down at all. I'm one of the small-wristed men


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Gen 2 with the revised bezel


What did they change on the bezel? Great looking watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What did they change on the bezel? Great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The numbers are more deep so the lume won't get knocked out and the pop is now lume instead of a tube


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> The numbers are more deep so the lume won't get knocked out and the pop is now lume instead of a tube


I like the deeper numbers but I prefer the tritium tube at the 12/24 on the bezel. I noticed they changed it on the Tritdiver too to a line dot vs. tube.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Bad boy arrived, thanks guys for the help.

Rest of album is here:


http://imgur.com/lZwFKO0


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I finally have the Coke Tritdiver incoming to have to go with the Pepsi. Ordered it last night, hopefully he here by Monday. Such a great bang for buck watch. I have a black Hydro 91 already to go when it gets here. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I finally have the Coke Tritdiver incoming to have to go with the Pepsi. Ordered it last night, hopefully he here by Monday. Such a great bang for buck watch. I have a black Hydro 91 already to go when it gets here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've been tempted by the tridiver as well as the "DAYNIGHT MIL T100 TRITIUM FLAT TUBES" lately. Really like the Marathon style. If either had a fully lumed bezel i'd have one already


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

ctsean said:


> I've been tempted by the tridiver as well as the "DAYNIGHT MIL T100 TRITIUM FLAT TUBES" lately. Really like the Marathon style. If either had a fully lumed bezel i'd have one already


Agreed. I know those are positioned as budget divers but I would pay the extra for a lumed bezel, 28.8k BPM movement and a tritium tube as the bezel marker at 12. I couldn't pass them up for the Pepsi and Coke ceramic until someone decides to make a GMT less than Rolex charges for their Pepsi.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Triumphrider (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello all!
Fresh member from Finland reporting in!!
Giving you some shots of my brand new
Dive master 500 grey. 
So happy with the watch and blown away by the quality. i bought it trough the german DB site, timestore24. 

I dont think this will be my last one of this brand 😀


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Triumphrider said:


> Hello all!
> Fresh member from Finland reporting in!!
> Giving you some shots of my brand new
> Dive master 500 grey.
> ...


Sigh. I wish my wrist was big enough to be able to wear that watch, I really love it. But I'm at 6.5", which doesn't seem big enough.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the smallest watches deep blue make? Also could some owners kindly share a few pics. I've 7 inch wrist and would love to see similar.


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ctsean said:


> I've been tempted by the tridiver as well as the "DAYNIGHT MIL T100 TRITIUM FLAT TUBES" lately. Really like the Marathon style. If either had a fully lumed bezel i'd have one already


At least for a while both of those models were the same price. I had a MIL T100 in my cart and when I went to check out the price went up to $499 (minus the code) instead of the $419 that the Tritdiver is listed for. I like the blue tubes of the MIL T100 better, but not $80 better. I'm hoping they have a price drop again.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

iberfoptic said:


> What is the smallest watches deep blue make? Also could some owners kindly share a few pics. I've 7 inch wrist and would love to see similar.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Master 500 42 Automatic would work well on your wrist. It is 42mm by 13.5mm thick.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/master50042mm.html


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

iberfoptic said:


> What is the smallest watches deep blue make? Also could some owners kindly share a few pics. I've 7 inch wrist and would love to see similar.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the sea Quest line is their smallest as though the case is listed at 42mm the bezel is about 40 and it wears like it.

I have a 6.75" wrist and it's a great size.










It doesn't look this big in real life it's just how close the camera is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> I think the sea Quest line is their smallest as though the case is listed at 42mm the bezel is about 40 and it wears like it.
> 
> I have a 6.75" wrist and it's a great size.
> 
> ...


I loved the quartz SeaQuest I had briefly. I had the white dial, but the fitted strap didn't fit properly and I had to send it back. Great price & great fit on my flat 7" wrist. The dial is smallish, but not a detriment to the overall look.

Now unfortunately price wise for me, it is currently only available in an auto version, but still a great deal with the discount. In fact I'm wanting a white dial now again badly. Actually wanted one of the MOP dial Master 1000's but I blew it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Popped off a few Saturday sunrise shots of the Master 1000 Deep Blue MOP dial. In my locale this watch sings :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I loved the quartz SeaQuest I had briefly. I had the white dial, but the fitted strap didn't fit properly and I had to send it back. Great price & great fit on my flat 7" wrist. The dial is smallish, but not a detriment to the overall look.
> 
> Now unfortunately price wise for me, it is currently only available in an auto version, but still a great deal with the discount. In fact I'm wanting a white dial now again badly. Actually wanted one of the MOP dial Master 1000's but I blew it.


The quartz is fabulous value. The auto is also very tempting and a little nicer with the sapphire bezel and bracelet. If I didn't have the quartz I would be tempted by the auto for sure.

I wanted the white dial but missed out in the flurry of the initial sale.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The white dial Sea Quest auto is gone now too :-( That's 2 chances I lost. Nice to know so many people have the same good taste LOL


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

My Mil Ops on ZuluDiver (Bonetto Centurini) 400 series strap with a Strapcode 20mm Chamfered clasp.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Bubba Zanetti (Jun 12, 2017)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Double post


Korgath, the 20mm strapcode clasp fits the 22mm Bonetto rubber? Nice combo, btw!


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Bubba Zanetti said:


> Korgath, the 20mm strapcode clasp fits the 22mm Bonetto rubber? Nice combo, btw!


The Bonetto rubber tapers down from 22mm at the lug to a 20mm at the clasp. Thanks, I like it over the bracelet since now that giant crown is not slamming into my hand all day long when I wear the watch.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> My Mil Ops on ZuluDiver (Bonetto Centurini) 400 series strap with a Strapcode 20mm Chamfered clasp.
> 
> View attachment 13309565


Beautiful DB diver there. :-!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on the Sunray Blue/Blue Ceramic Daynight Diver to scratch the itch started by the $3000.00 Sinn 103...Not a bad compromise for $350.00 I believe...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Camping weekend. The sea Quest should be a solid companion 









I had a non WIS friend ask my advice on brands and watches under $500. I bombarded him with choices and it looks like he may go for a deep blue. He likes the bright aggressive sporty look of most of their models I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Sunray Blue/Blue Ceramic Daynight Diver to scratch the itch started by the $3000.00 Sinn 103...Not a bad compromise for $350.00 I believe...


That's a solid looking value

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

I really like the look style and price point of these watches but does one exist that is not so thick? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest in the wild.














































Sadly picked up my first bezel scratch after these pics. Ah...aluminum...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bada Bing (Jun 9, 2018)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bada Bing said:


> My only blue watch-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe read before you post


----------



## Bada Bing (Jun 9, 2018)

taike said:


> maybe read before you post


You are a friendly bloke! - [email protected]!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bada Bing said:


> You are a friendly bloke! - [email protected]!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


let it be


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Here is my only Deep Blue. It is an automatic that claims 1000m water resistance. I am not sure if that is for marketing or if it really is rated for that depth.


----------



## Mac4watch (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

If you are looking forJomashop has the Deep Blue Guardian, with T100, for $199. With coupon EXDB130.

- - - Updated - - -

If you are looking forJomashop has the Deep Blue Guardian, with T100, for $199. With coupon EXDB130.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## minispdrcr (Jun 27, 2016)

Here is a silly question. I just picked up a Pro Tac Diver 1k. Are these as customizable as some of the Seikos? Like If I wanted to change over the dial of the watch?

Also, what does the number mean on the back mean? Mine states protac Diver 1k 0007


----------



## mjn33 (May 28, 2018)

My first, but certainly not my last.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

STILL the greatest $200.00 diver in the history of micro's!!!


----------



## mjn33 (May 28, 2018)

Yea, my next one will be a T-100


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

When are these back in stock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Finally got my Tritdiver Ceramic Coke on the Hydro 91.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

solar g-shocker said:


> When are these back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You'll have to email Stan for that intel...
I got one of the very last Sunray Blue dials & even at the discounted price of $350.00 delivered( we will never see the $220.00 deal again for sure) it is a solid value.The ceramic bezel insert is amazing,the pure white against the sunray blue makes for excellent visual contrast,superb build & comfort(in it's size range),one of the best true rubber straps to come stock & T100 still rules the night!!!


----------



## Bubba Zanetti (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried or heard of anyone swapping an NH35/36 movement in a Deep Blue watch with a NE15/6r15? I have a DayNight T-100 with a crown that takes a bit of work to push & screw back in. 

I understand this is a semi common problem with Deep Blue crowns...not sure if it’s movement specific or what.


----------



## Bubba Zanetti (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried or heard of anyone swapping an NH35/36 movement in a Deep Blue watch with a NE15/6r15? I have a DayNight T-100 with a crown that takes a bit of work to push & screw back in. 

I understand this is a semi common problem with Deep Blue crowns...not sure if it’s movement specific or what.


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't seem to be able to add anything to the cart on the website. Anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

FSTRN said:


> I don't seem to be able to add anything to the cart on the website. Anyone else having this trouble?


Looks like offices are closed due to the Jewish new year.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bubba Zanetti said:


> Has anyone ever tried or heard of anyone swapping an NH35/36 movement in a Deep Blue watch with a NE15/6r15? I have a DayNight T-100 with a crown that takes a bit of work to push & screw back in.
> 
> I understand this is a semi common problem with Deep Blue crowns...not sure if it's movement specific or what.


I don't know where you got this intel from but it is dead WRONG!
I have had 11 different Deep Blue watches going all the way back to Stans very first watch including 5 different Daynight Divers and have NEVER had a single problem...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bubba Zanetti said:


> Has anyone ever tried or heard of anyone swapping an NH35/36 movement in a Deep Blue watch with a NE15/6r15? I have a DayNight T-100 with a crown that takes a bit of work to push & screw back in.
> 
> I understand this is a semi common problem with Deep Blue crowns...not sure if it's movement specific or what.


I don't know where you got this intel from but it is dead WRONG!
I have had 11 different Deep Blue watches going all the way back to Stans very first watch including 5 different Daynight Divers and have NEVER had a single problem...


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I like Deep Blue watches and have bought several. However, I recently had a problem with my Nato Diver. After wearing it 5 or 6 times with no abuse, the crown no longer locks down. About a week ago, I both emailed and called ( left message) about a replacement. No response. Crickets. Is this what I should expect? If so, I'm done with Deep Blue.


----------



## visitangels1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I bought a Deep Blue T100 dive watch last month August. The crown wouldn't screw in and out smoothly, and it wouldn't let me adjust the date (only the time). I did send it back, and they promptly sent me a replacement and I sent them the one with the defective crown back. Never had a problem with their crowns before this one.


----------



## mjn33 (May 28, 2018)

They were closed for a bit at the end of August and into Sept. I don't know what happened, but I don't think it was good. My better half was going to get me the T100 for my birthday, & couldn't.

However, I was able to order it yesterday morning. It shows up Monday! I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## mjn33 (May 28, 2018)

My daynight T100 ;


----------



## Captain3jack (Dec 29, 2014)

When does Deep Blue release new watches?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Captain3jack said:


> When does Deep Blue release new watches?


Stan usually launches batches of watches in time for the Xmas shopping season. So I would say keep an eye out around that timeframe.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Waiting for something new or a new batch of Military Divers. I didn't get one when they were around and I can't find one that's not more than the new price to save my life. 

I see he released new white straps to match the 1000. Not what I was hoping for. LOL


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely love my deep blue juggernaut iv v2
Hasn't had much downtime since I got it.
Came with an orange rubber band. Brought a watchgeko shark mesh.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Waiting for something new or a new batch of Military Divers. I didn't get one when they were around and I can't find one that's not more than the new price to save my life.
> 
> I see he released new white straps to match the 1000. Not what I was hoping for. LOL


Same here. I've been waiting for some new Military Divers. Got tired of waiting for something that may never come back. I've since moved on. Bought one of the 45mm black Aragon Meteorites instead.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

A shout out to Deep Blue for excellent customer service. I returned a watch with a defective crown. DP was fast and seamless in the replacement. Will buy again, particularly when the Military Diver is reissued. I want PVD case with a mat orange dial.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

New releases on the site. Master 1000 2.5 60 hr reserve ceramic bezel. They look like the original M1k with the sword hands and ceramic bezel.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma102560hopo11.html


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



ChiefWahoo said:


> New releases on the site. Master 1000 2.5 60 hr reserve ceramic bezel. They look like the original M1k with the sword hands and ceramic bezel.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma102560hopo11.html
> View attachment 13575651


I'd be more enticed if it had the Miyota 9015 instead. 
Because smooth sweep snob.

Looks fantastic though.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

They are nice. And I agree. But I only expect a Seiko in these anyhow, so my expectations are low. I'm tempted to get the Batman but I sold my last M1k because the He valve dug into my arm a little. Plus I had to order extra links. DB has gone cheap on the bracelets as they've become more popular.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> They are nice. And I agree. But I only expect a Seiko in these anyhow, so my expectations are low. I'm tempted to get the Batman but I sold my last M1k because the He valve dug into my arm a little. Plus I had to order extra links. DB has gone cheap on the bracelets as they've become more popular.


Funny you mentioned Seiko. I expected to see a Seiko inside it and I was a bit surprised to see Miyota. I share the same expectations as you do. For a while seeing a Seiko XXXX in a watch did not bother me. But that has changed as I'm a little tired of seeing Seiko XXXX in so many watches.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



guspech750 said:


> I'd be more enticed if it had the Miyota 9015 instead.
> Because smooth sweep snob.
> 
> Looks fantastic though.
> ...


lower beat tradeoff for the increased PR


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



taike said:


> lower beat tradeoff for the increased PR


Ahhh yes. I forgot about the 60hr PR. I'd still prefer the visual appeal of the smooth sweep though.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Deep Blues


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



guspech750 said:


> I'd be more enticed if it had the Miyota 9015 instead.
> Because smooth sweep snob.
> 
> Looks fantastic though.
> ...


I really like this new model but have concerns that it's too big and too thick. Originally I didnt want larger than 43mm or thicker than 13mm or 14mm but this watch looks great and they seem to go on sale a lot.

A rough measurement of my wrist is just under 8 1/4". So it may work. Most of these pics I see I would think are on smaller wrists. Anyone have any thoughts or pics the share?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Wave1911 said:


> I really like this new model but have concerns that it's too big and too thick. Originally I didnt want larger than 43mm or thicker than 13mm or 14mm but this watch looks great and they seem to go on sale a lot.
> 
> A rough measurement of my wrist is just under 8 1/4". So it may work. Most of these pics I see I would think are on smaller wrists. Anyone have any thoughts or pics the share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't remember my wrist size. It's 7 1/2 or somewhere there abouts. I enjoy all four of my Deep Blues a lot. I have the Master Explorer 3000, Deep Star 1000, NATO 300 and Master 1000. I don't think any of them look too big on my wrist. I prefer 40-45mm watches. Unfortunately for you, I just deleted all my watch wrist pics. So I can't post any now.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a 6.5" wrist and the Nato Diver is no problem. But then, I also wear a Seiko Darth Tuna.

IMG_5252 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> New releases on the site. Master 1000 2.5 60 hr reserve ceramic bezel. They look like the original M1k with the sword hands and ceramic bezel.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma102560hopo11.html
> View attachment 13575651


Don't know if you all know but it's running an updated version of the Miyota 8215 called the 8315. Bout time Citizen! It handwinds and HACKS now. Plus the 60 hour PR is pretty sweet. As far as I know, DB is first to use it. I'm sure it will be just as hardy as the 8215. I wonder if it will still have the stutter though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Why do you think Deep Blue has not reissued the Military Diver? It must have been a hit. It sold out. Deep Blue continues to refresh the stock of Nato Diver and the Master 100, but not the Military Diver. The only reasons I can think of are:

1) Seiko has a design patent on the Turtle and leaned on Deep Blue. Even so, design patents are pretty thin and the Military Diver might be different enough to get by it. Also, given the ubiquitous nature of a cushion case, a design patent, even if possible, would be limited the the exact dimensions of the case and the Military Diver is slightly larger.

2) There is a problem with a vendor and the sourcing of cases.

??? I don't get it.

Deep Blue, do you want to respond?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't believe "Deep Blue" is watching this thread.

I finally found one that didn't break the bank. I should have it next week. I'm not big on black dials, but I wanted to try the case shape. I am worried the 3:00 crown will dig into the back of my hand. Before I overpay for a color I really want, I thought I'd check it out. Likely picking up a NATO as well, which is a more accurate "homage" to the SKX case. 

I'm holding out for the orange dial tritium model that sold out in a few weeks in May. Hoping they have some more for the holidays!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Man o man I love this piece.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> New releases on the site. Master 1000 2.5 60 hr reserve ceramic bezel. They look like the original M1k with the sword hands and ceramic bezel.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma102560hopo11.html
> View attachment 13575651


 I see Stan finally put some good looking hands on that case shape. Too bad they aren't on original Master1000


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Here is the Miyota 8315 in all its glory 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's mine.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

DP...sorry...not sure why this has been happening on WUS for me lately...


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

andione1983 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the lume on these new ones...are they 'weak' like the NATOs/Master 1000s...or are they more akin to the Pro Sun Diver level lume? Believe it or not, that makes a big difference. I was highly disappointed in the NATO's Lume, after experiencing the Pro Sun Diver, it was like a candle next to a bonfire. i would hate to invest this much money into the watch, only to find that the lume disappoints, once again...

I was 'on track' to purchase a Juggernaut at some point, but the 60-hour PR is enticing, to go along with the likely 15-20 years of maintenance free hassle, which I am not sure the SW200 on the Juggernaut would come close to providing...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Since I suffer from Small Wrist Syndrome, most of the DB watches are just too big on me. However, the Master 500 42mm could work well. Any happy owners, especially those with smaller (6.5-6.75") wrists?


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quick video look at the deep blue master 1000 2.5





Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

andione1983 said:


> Quick video look at the deep blue master 1000 2.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to pester, but which 'Lume' should one expect with this watch...their NATO Diver-level Lume...or their mid-to-higher-end Divers-level Lume like the Pro Sea/ Pro Sun Diver?

It's a beautiful looking watch, and I like the bracelet...looks solid.


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

InDNavVet said:


> Sorry to pester, but which 'Lume' should one expect with this watch...their NATO Diver-level Lume...or their mid-to-higher-end Divers-level Lume like the Pro Sea/ Pro Sun Diver?
> 
> It's a beautiful looking watch, and I like the bracelet...looks solid.


To me the lume is not so good. The deep blue juggernaut is way better along with my zelos mako. It goes dull very quick, also the inner ring lume is even dimmer. Otherwise it's a great watch. The bold design I love.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

andione1983 said:


> To me the lume is not so good. The deep blue juggernaut is way better along with my zelos mako. It goes dull very quick, also the inner ring lume is even dimmer. Otherwise it's a great watch. The bold design I love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was afraid of...but I'm still going to give it a chance, because the design is very nice. It doesn't have to be overpowering, but if they are going to sell a $400 Dive Watch, regardless of what coupon codes SOME get, poor lume doesn't fly, so to speak. That's inexcusable, especially for a company that you KNOW knows how to do it right...that's just blatant cutting corners, IMO, and if you are going to do that, then price it along side your other "$250" Divers with the same quality...not on par with your Pro Sun or Pro Sea Divers.

Thanks for the heads up...I'll be waiting to see when it arrives, and I will come back with lots of comparative Lume shots against other similarly priced Divers, and less expensive ones, and we'll see how it matches up. I don't do 'video', but I am sure many here would be extremely appreciative of a comparison video, as you did the short one explaining the dive watch. It might open some eyes. If it's that bad, I'll end up doing a catch and release and end up eating a little bit of money, likely, for someone else who maybe does not feel Lume is that big of a deal to worry about.

But, for instance, you brought up the Juggernaut...the watch I apparently should have purchased. It's priced, what, $84 higher?? But you are getting a Sellita SW200 with that piece...it SHOULD cost (or, I should say, RETAIL [and I am not talking original...I am talking the actual retail...what it's been set at for at least 6 months now]) at least $84 higher than this one. Plus, it has a more intricate dial design. Otherwise, it shares the same case...the same bracelet...so, therefore should be similarly priced.

So, basically, what I am reading is, the Juggernaut is the better deal...the better watch--by a far margin, when you include price-points.

I haven't been around this hobby for too long, but I believe it is Stan, is it? The owner of Deep Blue? Please, before you send out mine, or anyone else's, please put a respectable lume job on these. We already know you can, and at this price-point even. I hope you will consider a replacement dial/hands, with adequate lume, if the lume is sub-par compared to, say, a Pro Sun Diver, which is less expensive.

I've heard of other issues as well, like short bracelets?? And not on this forum, but I read on another where one watch aficionado, who trades/sells watches, puts in his listings "No Invictas/No Deep Blues." That's not a great look, I don't think--that's just one customer, sure, but enough people read something like that, they may start to wonder...why??

I may come across as sounding like a jerk, and I am sorry if I am, but when folks spend this much money on a watch, when they could choose from a multitude of other Microbrands, or Seikos/Citizens/Bulovas, etc., there are certain attributes that are just expected not to worry about at this price-point, and Lume is one of those. Phoibos, BOLDR, Karlskrona, Nethuns...to name a few...offer watches in this same price range, with Sapphire Crystals...and have very good, to excellent quality, all the way around...those are just the ones I have experience with. I just don't think you can afford to start cutting corners, and definitely not on items like Lume, which sounds silly, but to some, that's a crucial piece to their evaluation of whether it's a keeper or not...and whether you will return as a customer or not. Some won't care, and if those are the ones your banking on for repeat 'customership', then fair enough, I've overstepped my bounds in voicing my opinion--it's not my place, I suppose; I'm just letting you know that as a customer, and from hearing from other customers, this isn't a new thing with Deep Blue.

And by the way, I'm not trying to tell you how to run your business; you know far better than I do. Again, I'm just passing along things I've heard and seen; none of this is made up. And if I am fairly new to this hobby, then it's possible other newcomers may not be impressed, and may seek Dive watches from other vendors, because, if I remember right, there's a restocking fee if the customer isn;t happy?? So not only do they feel disappointed, and as if they have wasted their money, but now they have to pay for their unhappiness? If these things are not a concern, then okay, got it...I'll, as they said in the Navy...'shut-up and color'.

Sorry to be a drag everyone...I'm sure there are some VERY loyal Deep Blue customers, and that's great. I hope Stan does well, and I hope to buy more watches from him, as I like his designs, but the quality has to be there, too. I've already given up on one Deep Blue watch, but my faith was resurrected after receiving an older model Pro Sun Diver in a trade--I love it...which led to me giving this new one a chance. I'll just have to wait and see what shows up.


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

I will see if I can do a "lume" comparison between my divers at some stage. Watch this space.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Beautiful...That is a very fine collection, indeed. The Master 1000 2.5 really stands out, and is a lovely piece--nice design--I opted for nearly the same, but decided to go a little more reserved with the Blue hands, but now I wonder if I chose wisely, lol!

I have that Spinnaker, as well. Also somewhat disappointing lume in how long it lasts...it's initially bright, but fades rather fast. Is that a fair comparison to the Deep Blue?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I have the Nato Diver PVD and like it so much that I have the stainless black dial being delivered today. Yes, the lume is not good and isn't close to the Seiko diver glow. Even so, there is some lume. If I charge it for a few seconds before I go to bed, it is sufficient to tell the time throughout the night. Dim, but it's there.

IMG_4507r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

That's lovely...and what's the phrase used on here a lot??? YMMV?? Which, if I understand correctly, points to not only the potential for an item to be different, even though it's the same model/brand...but also, that everyone's different tastes and requirements are different.

So, while, #1 for me, is absolutely 'type'...as in 'Diver' vs 'Dress' vs 'Aviator/Pilot' vs 'Field', etc...so, right now, I'm on a Diver kick, but I WOULD LOVE a Laco Fleiger...of course, one of the $1000+ variety with the blue pilot hands, and I have a lovely Filson Field Watch..but I mean, as a general rule...

So, if it's going to be a Diver, well, IMO, their are basic items a 'Diver' watch should have, and Lume is near the top of the list. Like, for me, I don't care if it's 100M WR, or 500M WR...or if it's a Screw Down Crown or Push Pull...so long as it has enough WR so that I can occasionally submerge the watch while swimming, etc...I'm not a Diver--I just like the look...I know...for shame...

But my point is, some members feel it's CRITICAL to have at least 200M WR on the Diver...because, well, they actually Dive...and not that they are going 200M down, but it's just the way these companies rate these WR labels, and EVEN THOUGH...100M WR is enough to meet ISO Certification, and watch brand that is going to go through the trouble of making a screw down crown, probably does not need to do much more to ensure that the watch is 200M WR though I could be wrong, I suppose...but I can't imagine that the crystal needs to be that much thicker between 100M to 200M WR.

Anyway, some others are really concerned with bezel play, whereas, I'd rather the watch have more play so I can line it up correctly if it's misaligned. 

Some would never touch a Black PVD or DLC case...others are ok with it.

You get my point, so if the weak Lume is not a show stopper for you, then you have ONE HECK of a watch, because everything else about that watch is solid/quality, IMO. And at that 'Price-point', not having a torch on your wrist is fine...I was merely mentioning that if a watch is being listed at $416, certain expectations should be met on a watch at that price-point, regardless, IMO. To me, weak Lume on a Diver watch--one listed with a WR rating of 330M...with a He Release Valve, meaning a watch built for 'deeper dives'...where it is 'darker', IMO, that should be standard...even though very few rely solely on Diver Watches any more.

I've really made more of this than need be, so I apologize. I was REALLY just attempting to say that it's great that you found a watch at a great price that checks all you boxes; unfortunately, it did not for me, however--no biggie. Hopefully the Master 1000 2.5 will be a little better...if it is, it'll be fine.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Tritdiver or Master 2.5?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

andione1983 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch. I saw your video on YouTube. If you don't mind, what size is your wrist? And could you please post a side profile shot on wrist?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Please excuse the Multiple Photos...but feel this is important enough to share, so you all can make an informed decision as to whether to purchase the new Master 1000 2.5, based upon Lume figured into the equation.

However, let me start with saying, the watch itself is beautiful, appears to be well crafted, has some heft, alignment is 95%, I'd say, the ceramic bezel really 'pops', and I also purchased the 'somewhat matching' Dark Blue silicone strap; I'll save the bracelet until I decide whether I keep it or not...

That said, the negatove aspect, is in fact, the Lume...and not just somewhat weak lume, because, actually, the Bezel is Lumed fairly well...not Seiko Lume, but easily, the brightest and longest lasting of the 3 Lumed surfaces (Bezel, Hands, Chapter Ring/Indices).

So Picture 1 is 'pre-Lumed' (Sorry, I was wearing the DB Sun Diver when I switched straps on the new DB, so it has some residual left, because well, it's lumed wonderfully)









#2 here is after 'giving each piece 10 seconds of a 150 Lumen flashlight for 10 Seconds each, Left to right, with giving the new Deep Blue Master 2.5 and extra 5 seconds...so, not only did it receive more time under the light, it was also the last to be 'lumed', so the Bulova was already 45+ seconds old at the point of taking the photo...









#3 is after a '2nd application of light...same as above...









#4 is after 65 seconds or so...









#5 is after being hit, this time, with a UV Flashlight









Now, let's look at the watch by itself, close-up...and here is where I really take issue... not only does it lose half it's luminosity after like 15 seconds...but look at the tips of some of the 'indices'.like the left one at 12 O'Clock...2 O'Clock...11 O'Clock...3 O'clock...and so forth...I am sorry, but a $400+ watch should have a much more even application of Lume...even if it is weak...You be the judge for yourself, but I know, I would not want to put my 'name' on a product that I was marketing for as much as Deep Blue is marketing this one, with that type of un-evenness of lume application. In one spot?? Okay, I can see that happening...over half the indices???

















Again, I understand Lume isn't everything; I get that. This is more about Quality Control of a product. Everything else about this watch 'screams' quality...then this...

I hope that Stan reaches out to whatever manufacturer/factory he is using, and lets them know that this is absolutely unacceptable, and I hope this can be remedied sooner rather than later...it just really puts a damper on an otherwise lovely timepiece. Maybe this factory is different than the one used previously in years past, and I have no issue with trying to increase profit margin, but there is a 2nd aspect to this; Deep Blue was given an opportunity to be the first watchmaker to showcase a brand new movement from Miyota. I might be wrong about this (my wife says I am wrong a lot, lol), but I suspect they were envisioning these pieces to be gobbled up by the masses, then gush over how smooth the winding action is, and how wonderful the movement works...but there are potentially going to be other customers out there, like me, who's first impression of the watch...or at least, the first thing they will want to discuss about the watch, is the uneven application of Lume throughout the Chapter Ring/Indices after purchasing what they feel to be a timepiece of somewhat significant cost.

I just felt this should be brought to light to allow members to make an informed decision on whether this is an investment they want to make, and honestly, this is the only negative I've noticed...

...because, as I mentioned, because I would like to try to end this on a positive note, the watch is otherwise very solidly made, and a very sharp looking design. If the above issue is a non-issue for you, then I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just joined the club on Thursday!! Love it!! Won't be my last Deep Blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wave1911 said:


> That's a great looking watch. I saw your video on YouTube. If you don't mind, what size is your wrist? And could you please post a side profile shot on wrist?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Side shots









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5824 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any reviews/feedbacks for the tritdiver? Thx

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

andione1983 said:


> Side shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great thanks. I may pull the trigger. Think there would be any issues getting it under a shirt cuff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wave1911 said:


> That looks great thanks. I may pull the trigger. Think there would be any issues getting it under a shirt cuff?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't think so

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Is Deep Blue going to release any new models for the Holiday Season?


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



RFCII said:


> Is Deep Blue going to release any new models for the Holiday Season?


If you do a search they said they are planning on it in a recent thread. 42mm and 40mm models. I cant seem to find it right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Wave1911 said:


> If you do a search they said they are planning on it in a recent thread. 42mm and 40mm models. I cant seem to find it right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also thought I had seen it, but couldn't find it. Maybe removed.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Wave1911 said:


> If you do a search they said they are planning on it in a recent thread. 42mm and 40mm models. I cant seem to find it right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At last, I really can't make their 44mm models work on my wrist.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for new 44s! LOL
I don't care for the M1K case on my wrist. 

They just released the M1K2.5. I was assuming that was it.


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone see any pics or news on the new models? Seems a bit late to be released for the holidays. Wonder if it’s really next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Stan usually has a smokin deal for the holidays. I’m hoping these smaller divers show up soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for this reissue in 40-42mm


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Waiting for this reissue in 40-42mm


A wish or likely to happen? I really like the look. Could be persuaded.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I emailed them a couple days ago. No response yet. I’d LOVE a 42mm T-100!!

Goes to refresh deep blue website....

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Can anyone with a Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver or Mil or Diver and small wrists (6.25 - 7") please post photos of it on your wrist (multiple angles, if possible)? I have a 6.75" flat wrist (2.375" across the top) and I am trying to determine whether I can pull off a Daynight Tritdiver. The 51mm lug-to-lug measurement concerns me the most.

Further, if anyone with those small wrists has a Seiko Kinetic diver, I would love to see photos of it on your wrist, too, in order to make a comparison. I LOVE my Seiko Kinetic SKA367 in the photos but believe it may be at my limit for not looking ridiculous. It is 48mm lug to lug, 15 mm high, and 45mm in diameter. I do realize people have varying opinions about what looks ridiculous, hence my request for comparison photos between the two watches. Thanks much!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wave1911 said:


> Anyone see any pics or news on the new models? Seems a bit late to be released for the holidays. Wonder if it's really next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stan just said at least six new models for the holidays. He has well over a month to make that happen.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Stan just said at least six new models for the holidays. He has well over a month to make that happen.


if you're a last minute shopper.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

taike said:


> if you're a last minute shopper.


I agree. I bet we will see them in the next week before Black Friday.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

How many of us are actually buying watches "for someone else"? 


taike said:


> if you're a last minute shopper.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> How many of us are actually buying watches "for someone else"?


The Holidays are an excuse to buy for yourself.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RFCII said:


> The Holidays are an excuse to buy for yourself.


Exactly. So timing doesn't really matter lol.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Exactly. So timing doesn't really matter lol.


But the viability of the excuse does.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Bingo!


RFCII said:


> But the viability of the excuse does.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

RFCII said:


> I agree. I bet we will see them in the next week before Black Friday.


Hope so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: **THE &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;OFFICIAL&amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



doughboy17 said:


> Can anyone with a Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver or Mil or Diver and small wrists (6.25 - 7") please post photos of it on your wrist (multiple angles, if possible)? I have a 6.75" flat wrist (2.375" across the top) and I am trying to determine whether I can pull off a Daynight Tritdiver. The 51mm lug-to-lug measurement concerns me the most.
> 
> Further, if anyone with those small wrists has a Seiko Kinetic diver, I would love to see photos of it on your wrist, too, in order to make a comparison. I LOVE my Seiko Kinetic SKA367 in the photos but believe it may be at my limit for not looking ridiculous. It is 48mm lug to lug, 15 mm high, and 45mm in diameter. I do realize people have varying opinions about what looks ridiculous, hence my request for comparison photos between the two watches. Thanks much!


I've got 7" wrists, but they are flat. Hope these Q&D shots help.

The BFK wears smaller due to it's shape, even though the overall dimensions are similar. The Tritdiver wears larger, but it does have fairly stubby lugs.

I personally love chunky divers even with my puny 7" wrists. The Tritdiver is super fun to strap on. The quality to price ratio is pretty insane when you consider you're getting a sapphire crystal, tritium tubes, and a ceramic bezel. Finish is flawless on mine.

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Re: **THE &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;OFFICIAL& amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; DEEP*



ZASKAR36 said:


> I've got 7" wrists, but they are flat. Hope these Q&D shots help.
> 
> The BFK wears smaller due to it's shape, even though the overall dimensions are similar. The Tritdiver wears larger, but it does have fairly stubby lugs.
> 
> ...


These are incredibly helpful and exactly what I am looking for! Thanks much for your time.

I have a decision ahead of me but plan to wait until later this week. According to some of the posts in this thread, Deep Blue has three _more _models coming out by Christmas. I want to wait to see whether any of those have tritium tubes. Since I originally started my search looking for a green diver, at this time it has come down to a decision between the Phoibos PY007A and the Coke DB Tritdiver. If I can pull off the Tritdiver on my wrist, that allows me to wait until my July b-day to pick up the Phoibos after they get the lumed bezels on the Hulk homage.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like the new models are coming in. I see the 40mm M1K and the M1K USA, which look pretty cool. 

Barring any new orange models in 44+ size I'll be picking up my first NATO diver this week.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Here you go. Now if he only offered the matte colored dials I'd be set.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/di1...OB3OChLEar2iYFbZ0uMik_7Er7xzQRn9y7vL5ajS1U9fY


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Love the new 40mm size, but I have to hold out for a T100 model. Hope one is in the cards. Stan did mention a "complete range" in 40mm size.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Stan confirmed he won't be making any Daynight Mil T-100 models again. I was holding out for some orange Tritium, but it looks like it'll have to come used.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I just got an email from DB. They now have a BRONZE DayNight Dive watch with T100 FLAT TRIT TUBES for $399 after 40% off code. 45mm width, 53mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick
MIYOTA Caliber 9015 Automatic Movement. Thankfully 45 x 53mm is too big for my girly wrists (and I don't care for the hand set), but a bronze T100 flat tube diver would be sweet.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dabrttrau.html


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I just got an email from DB. They now have a BRONZE DayNight Dive watch with T100 FLAT TRIT TUBES for $399 after 40% off code. 45mm width, 53mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick
MIYOTA Caliber 9015 Automatic Movement. Thankfully 45 x 53mm is too big for my girly wrists (and I don't care for the hand set), but a bronze T100 flat tube diver would be sweet.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dabrttrau.html


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! I didn’t expect that! Very tempting. I definitely want blue tubes.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I like the Deep Blue homages and was hoping it would come out with a Turtle, 62MAS or 6105 homage. The Deep Blue reputation and customer service would definitely win out over the Asian versions. My Natos get a lot of wear over more expensive watches. The clean, minimalistic SKX dive watch design with better parts.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RFCII said:


> I like the Deep Blue homages and was hoping it would come out with a Turtle, 62MAS or 6105 homage. The Deep Blue reputation and customer service would definitely win out over the Asian versions. My Natos get a lot of wear over more expensive watches. The clean, minimalistic SKX dive watch design with better parts.


He already did a Turtle homage. They're sold out of the Military Diver. I just picked one up on f71 last month and love it. I'll be flipping it next week as I want another orange diver instead and will try out the NATO. 
62MAS would have been amazing, though, or Stan's take on a Tuna.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

karlito said:


> I just got an email from DB. They now have a BRONZE DayNight Dive watch with T100 FLAT TRIT TUBES for $399 after 40% off code. 45mm width, 53mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick
> MIYOTA Caliber 9015 Automatic Movement. Thankfully 45 x 53mm is too big for my girly wrists (and I don't care for the hand set), but a bronze T100 flat tube diver would be sweet.


I too had to pass on the size, but it was hard to resist even though 45mm would swallow my wrist. Deep Blue price/quality ratio, T100 lume, and bronze is a killer combination.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

So are there anymore new models coming or are we done?


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

RFCII said:


> So are there anymore new models coming or are we done?


They did say new 42mm models but I guess not. Little late to release them now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

any reviews on the bronze versions? Thinking about getting one before Monday.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't know, but I counted the new models posted to the site after seeing the rumored new model count posted earlier in this thread, and those numbers were reached. I am hoping a better coupon code doesn't come out on Cyber Monday. 


RFCII said:


> So are there anymore new models coming or are we done?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> I don't know, but I counted the new models posted to the site after seeing the rumored new model count posted earlier in this thread, and those numbers were reached. I am hoping a better coupon code doesn't come out on Cyber Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I only see 3. 4 if you count the master 1000 2.5 but that's been out already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

40mm Master 1000 arrived today. For those Naysayers who thought 49mm L2L was too long for a 40mm watch, think again. The lugs are indeed 49mm but from spring bar to spring bar is about 44.5 by my measurements. It makes this a very wearable watch on a Nato or even the standard strap.



























The spring bars on this model are bit a further away from the case making strap changes a breeze. You are not fighting the case and spring bars on this one.















How about an Uncle Seiko Waffle strap?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great and a solid value. 

I’ll be that guy...how’s the lume?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Looks great and a solid value.
> 
> I'll be that guy...how's the lume?


If you have to ask.... 

Typical lume for a Master 1000 only a bit worse since the hands are smaller than the larger brother. I haven't done the lume check in the night but we all know these M1000 don't have the best of lume. Consider it on par with a Casio MDV-106 and you won't be disappointed. lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> If you have to ask....
> 
> Typical lume for a Master 1000 only a bit worse since the hands are smaller than the larger brother. I haven't done the lume check in the night but we all know these M1000 don't have the best of lume. Consider it on par with a Casio MDV-106 and you won't be disappointed. lol


HhMmmm....thanks!

That was what I recall that they were underwhelming.

Odd that DB have such variety in lume quality.

My seaquest has superb lume, especially for a $99 watch. I don't think it's SLN. It has a mint daytime colour, glows blue, takes longer to charge but is brighter than BGW9 and lasts a loooong time.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



ChiefWahoo said:


> Stan confirmed he won't be making any Daynight Mil T-100 models again. I was holding out for some orange Tritium, but it looks like it'll have to come used.


Oh man...that's disappointing. I bought my Mil100 last year...bought the last black dial he had at the time. Super super fun value packed watch. Shame to see it go.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: **THE &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;OFFICIAL& amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; DEE*



doughboy17 said:


> These are incredibly helpful and exactly what I am looking for! Thanks much for your time.
> 
> I have a decision ahead of me but plan to wait until later this week. According to some of the posts in this thread, Deep Blue has three _more _models coming out by Christmas. I want to wait to see whether any of those have tritium tubes. Since I originally started my search looking for a green diver, at this time it has come down to a decision between the Phoibos PY007A and the Coke DB Tritdiver. If I can pull off the Tritdiver on my wrist, that allows me to wait until my July b-day to pick up the Phoibos after they get the lumed bezels on the Hulk homage.


7.2. 45 and 44


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Re: **THE &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;OFFICIAL& amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; DEE*



MikeCfromLI said:


> 7.2. 45 and 44


Beautiful! I love both of those (but they would be too rich for me right now) and they each are 51mm lug to lug -- the same as the Daynight Tritdiver. Thanks so much!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: **THE &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;OFFICIAL& amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; DEE*



doughboy17 said:


> Beautiful! I love both of those (but they would be too rich for me right now) and they each are 51mm lug to lug -- the same as the Daynight Tritdiver. Thanks so much!


The rescue wears small


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sized the bracelet last night when it was delivered. 40mm is just right for my spindly wrist.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Wave1911 said:


> I only see 3. 4 if you count the master 1000 2.5 but that's been out already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you join the Deep Blue forum on that site, Stan has actually listed the new or refreshed models that will become available in Dec.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

doughboy17 said:


> If you join the Deep Blue forum on that site, Stan has actually listed the new or refreshed models that will become available in Dec.


Any 40mm T100 on the horizon?


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Any 40mm T100 on the horizon?


Sorry, none listed, except maybe a Valjoux 7750. The 40mm or even 42mm was what I was waiting for, too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Just got the Abalone face. VERY nice, and price was right.


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> If you join the Deep Blue forum on that site, Stan has actually listed the new or refreshed models that will become available in Dec.


Thank you. I guess my confusion came from his post here saying they will be out for the holidays. Now that latest post says Dec-Jan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

karlito said:


> sent from your mamma's house


Sweet! Good golly! How big is your wrist -- 8.5"?


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Stan confirmed he won't be making any Daynight Mil T-100 models again. I was holding out for some orange Tritium, but it looks like it'll have to come used.


That's a huge bummer! Was there a reason given? They seem to be popular enough.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

doughboy17 said:


> Sweet! Good golly! How big is your wrist -- 8.5"?


What's wrong with 8.5" wrists?

I have two of them!


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

ChiefWahoo said:


> What's wrong with 8.5" wrists?
> 
> I have two of them!


I guess I look at my scrawny 6.75" wrists too much. You are able to wear those big watches well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I would trade you. You can wear a far wider variety of watches. As someone who prefers dressy pieces, I'm limited.


doughboy17 said:


> I guess I look at my scrawny 6.75" wrists too much. You are able to wear those big watches well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Can't believe after soooo many watches, I hadn't bought a Deep Blue Watch yet, so I'm Pretty Excited, I ordered my first Deep Blue & My first Bronze to use Green Tritium T-100 Flat tubes! 








:-!*


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought that line came out for Memorial Day. I know that's when the orange launched and it sold out before I could snag one. I'm guessing it was just a limited run. His other tritium models are certainly selling en masse, so probably no need to complicate things with overlapping models.

I personally am not loving the sunray dials on the military or NATO, so I was hoping for the matte orange of the Daynight. (The M1k case wears strangely on me, so it's not an option.) 
Guess I'm stuck watching eBay and Recon every few hours. . .


WOXOF said:


> That's a huge bummer! Was there a reason given? They seem to be popular enough.


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I thought that line came out for Memorial Day. I know that's when the orange launched and it sold out before I could snag one. I'm guessing it was just a limited run. His other tritium models are certainly selling en masse, so probably no need to complicate things with overlapping models.
> 
> I personally am not loving the sunray dials on the military or NATO, so I was hoping for the matte orange of the Daynight. (The M1k case wears strangely on me, so it's not an option.)
> Guess I'm stuck watching eBay and Recon every few hours. . .


What's your qualm with the sunray dials?

The Daynight, if it were smaller for me and my 7" wrists, would be awesome. I've been looking for a tritium watch, and the GMT seems even better with the smaller size. Alas, it's a little too spendy for me.

I've been trying to pick up a daynight, but they seem to be somewhat hard to find.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I just prefer bold, bright color. I'm not big on the subtle texture and high gloss of sunray dials. Just personal preference.


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I just prefer bold, bright color. I'm not big on the subtle texture and high gloss of sunray dials. Just personal preference.


Gotcha.

I really like the matte blue Daynight with flat tritium tubes, but it has an aluminum bezel instead of ceramic. I was leaning towards that until I found out it was ceramic.

I actually like the deep blue face color, though I have yet to see it in person.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

doughboy17 said:


> Sweet! Good golly! How big is your wrist -- 8.5"?


Lol. It is only 6.75! Maybe because I wear my watches on the under side of my wrist it appears larger? Now if I could pull off the illusion with other things...


doughboy17 said:


> Sweet! Good golly! How big is your wrist -- 8.5"?


sent from your mamma's house


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

karlito said:


> ...Now if I could pull off the illusion with other things...
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


my mama said you can try standing on your head?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5895 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Another new model dropped. Fleet Admiral tritium model. Now 44mm (old one was 46) and 52mm lug to lug. This is my dream size watch. I planned on buying the white model some day but the blue is tempting.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/fladtrmacat.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess we have now seen the six new models:
- Master 1000 2.5
- Master 1000 USA
- Diver 1000 40mm
- Daynight Bronze
- Fleet Admiral Tritium
- Master 500 42mm GMT

This last one I hadn't noticed until this week. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

No new orange models for Chief, but lots of love this year from Stan, especially for those of you with smaller wrists. 

Looking forward to more new models in the future.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Currently the favorite in my rotation, a PVD NATO 300 Diver and matching bracelet. This was my first DB back in October.









I liked the PVD so much I ordered a second in the classic black/polished configuration last week. However when I received it yesterday I instantly noticed the dial is misaligned CCW by 2 minutes. There was also something on the Hydro 55 strap, looks like glue to me. Compared to my PVD, the crown doesn't feel as tactile either. I called yesterday and was told to send an email with pictures referencing the phone call. I guess I'll find out how good/bad DB customer service is.


















Before this one showed up I actually ordered a third DB, Daynight Tritdiver with a dark blue fave, batman dial, and matching bracelet. Should show up tomorrow and have high hopes for it.


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Currently the favorite in my rotation, a PVD NATO 300 Diver and matching bracelet. This was my first DB back in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered a tritdiver batman myself. It seems that DB gets overwhelming positive feedback here. While there may be a QC issue here or there, DB seems to rectify it well.

I should have the watch within a week, so I'll let you know how it goes. My expectations are high, but I don't think I'll be let down.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

WOXOF said:


> I just ordered a tritdiver batman myself. It seems that DB gets overwhelming positive feedback here. While there may be a QC issue here or there, DB seems to rectify it well.
> 
> I should have the watch within a week, so I'll let you know how it goes. My expectations are high, but I don't think I'll be let down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


It's crazy, 10 minutes after posting I get an email response to either swap out or get a 15% refund and keep it. Big shout out to DB customer service, thank you (if you happen to see this)!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5903r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

garydusa said:


> *Can't believe after soooo many watches, I hadn't bought a Deep Blue Watch yet, so I'm Pretty Excited, I ordered my first Deep Blue & My first Bronze to use Green Tritium T-100 Flat tubes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick! I received my blue dial version last week and it's a winner! My buddy was sporting the green dial version, like you ordered, so I got to see that one in person also. I'm considering getting one of those as well! You're gonna love it!


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 7"ish wrists(watch wearing side!), and I have no problem size-wise with any Deep Blue watch. With what I have incoming, I will have/have owned more than 20 different models. I think it comes down to a couple things....I pretty much don't care if "someone else" thinks my watch is too big. (as long as I don't think it looks clownish, to me anyway),
and if you're open to the vast array of strap types available, you can make any watch comfortable to wear! Just my 2 bits


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Look what showed up today. I thought it was interesting the dial color is the traditional orientation, the stock photo showed it reversed lol.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Look what showed up today. I thought it was interesting the dial color is the traditional orientation, the stock photo showed it reversed lol.


That is interesting. My Coke Tritdiver has an orange tritium tube on the second hand that is different than the photos on the website. Yours appears to have the same situation.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

doughboy17 said:


> That is interesting. My Coke Tritdiver has an orange tritium tube on the second hand that is different than the photos on the website. Yours appears to have the same situation.


Yea this has an orange tritium second hand as well, which I like. Here it is on a Navy Blue BluShark Alpha NATO strap today.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Another new model dropped. Fleet Admiral tritium model. Now 44mm (old one was 46) and 52mm lug to lug. This is my dream size watch. I planned on buying the white model some day but the blue is tempting.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/fladtrmacat.html
> 
> View attachment 13687083


This line up looks amazing. I feel in love with that white dial. 

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> Currently the favorite in my rotation, a PVD NATO 300 Diver and matching bracelet. This was my first DB back in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget the watch. More pics of the Lightning please

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> Forget the watch. More pics of the Lightning please
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Good eye!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> Good eye!


Man, it never gets old seeing those Lightning's! Beautiful! Four wheel perfection!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Yea this has an orange tritium second hand as well, which I like. Here it is on a Navy Blue BluShark Alpha NATO strap today.


Back on the bracelet. Think I like the balance better.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> It's crazy, 10 minutes after posting I get an email response to either swap out or get a 15% refund and keep it. Big shout out to DB customer service, thank you (if you happen to see this)!


Just to finish the story. Sent it in and received the replacement last week. Everything is perfect and I'm a very happy customer. Up to 3 DB's and looking forward to more!
Today on a Black BluShark Alpha Luxury:


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Pretty much first legit watch purchase, value for money seems pretty incredible


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

All the Deep Blue hate is pretentious b.s., don't buy into it. This is a solid company with good products at a great value. Yeah, there are some misses, but show me one company that's flawless.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5990r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Horgh said:


> All the Deep Blue hate is pretentious b.s., don't buy into it. This is a solid company with good products at a great value. Yeah, there are some misses, but show me one company that's flawless.


I see more Seikos with plenty off misses meaning misaligned this and misaligned that. LOLzzzzz. And people always chalk it up to "you get what you pay for" and "what do you expect for a $200 Watch". They accept it as normal quality control. I say BS. That is the reason why I only have one Seiko and four Deep Blues.

Love my Deep Blues.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> I see more Seikos with plenty off misses meaning misaligned this and misaligned that. LOLzzzzz. And people always chalk it up to "you get what you pay for" and "what do you expect for a $200 Watch". They accept it as normal quality control. I say BS. That is the reason why I only have one Seiko and four Deep Blues.
> 
> Love my Deep Blues.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Agree 100%. Great Marauder burnout avatar btw.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> Agree 100%. Great Marauder burnout avatar btw.


LOLzzzzz. Thanks man. I love my Marauder. Sadly my car was hit head on by a drunk driver this past June and the frame is not repairable. I may replace the frame or buy a another Marauder that needs a lot of TLC and use my car to fix it.

I've modded it a lot. Trans, motor, brakes, suspension.

Of course pictures are always needed LOLzzzzzz





































I removed the motor and all in preparation for a possible frame swap.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Horgh said:


> All the Deep Blue hate is pretentious b.s., don't buy into it. This is a solid company with good products at a great value. Yeah, there are some misses, but show me one company that's flawless.


Did I miss some hate? Seems pretty optimistic around these parts.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_6009r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

RFCII said:


> IMG_6009r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


Is that a grey dial PVD case? Never seen that combo before, looks great on the orange band.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks. Yes, black PVD case with gray dial. Stan had this one around for some reason.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Picking up some patina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Those blue dial bronzes are beautiful. I came very, very close to ordering one despite it being way too big for me. If Stan will make that T100 bronze/blue in the new-for-Deep-Blue 40mm size, I will pull out my credit card so fast the air friction will melt it. :-d

I'm down for any 40mm T100, actually, but especially for bronze.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_6024r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Hows everyone liking their 44mm Master 1000’s? Itching for another Deep Blue and the matte orange dial is calling my name.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Motox197x (Jan 2, 2019)

White whale


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

blue MOP


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> Hows everyone liking their 44mm Master 1000's? Itching for another Deep Blue and the matte orange dial is calling my name.


For the money they are good watches. The lume is weak which is about the only issue with the M1000 in 44mm. If you like big watches it's a deal when the discount codes are in effect, which is pretty much always. I never had the orange. To me, the matte green is the best looking watch dial Stan makes.

I've had a few.





























And a 40mm version in black. This one wears very well on the wrist. Unfortunately Stan is not intending to make any of these in matte dials as far as I know. The 40mm also are not selling as well as they'd thought they would. My guess is once the 40mm are gone, they're gone for good.


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Rocat, Nice collection of Deep Blues....Like 'em all but the green one is unusual and cool!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Smiles per dollar ratio still incredibly high on this sea Quest 1000.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My personal white whale. Finally tracked one down. Wishing a bracelet was available. Looking for ideas. Rubber or metal only.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47900989


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

taike said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47900989


Got my email on this. Was surprised. Hadn't noticed the Juggernaut USA line. Stan is still going crazy!
That's basically getting the bracelet for free compared to the regular Juggy IV.


----------



## markymarc (Mar 7, 2013)

Went back and forth on the many Deep Blue options. M1K, then Juggernaut, then T-100. After 2 weeks, I suddenly noticed the M2K and purchased it within 15 min. Opened up the box, and went from excitement to buyers regret which lasted several days until......I finally got the bracelet sized using a vice to hold one of the screw drivers. Once I put it on and started wearing it, I love it now! Why I like? The blue can go from light blue to grey and even black depending on the angle. The watch has heft and satisfies my Breitling fix without the dollars to go with it (at least for now). The orange hands look great from oblique angles. Perhaps not straight on..my only gripe--is that the orange hands perhaps could be a bit more streamlined profile wise.

Anyway, here is it is: M2K, Blue Dial, Black Bezel, Orange Hands. Keeps +/_ 2 secs so far!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just had a new battery put in my Orange Sea Quest. Great watch and killer lume.
Anyone know if a bracelet is made for this watch?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

rmeron said:


> Just had a new battery put in my Orange Sea Quest. Great watch and killer lume.
> Anyone know if a bracelet is made for this watch?


Bracelet - https://www.deepbluewatches.com/oroemrebrfor.html


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



markymarc said:


> Went back and forth on the many Deep Blue options. M1K, then Juggernaut, then T-100. After 2 weeks, I suddenly noticed the M2K and purchased it within 15 min. Opened up the box, and went from excitement to buyers regret which lasted several days until......I finally got the bracelet sized using a vice to hold one of the screw drivers. Once I put it on and started wearing it, I love it now! Why I like? The blue can go from light blue to grey and even black depending on the angle. The watch has heft and satisfies my Breitling fix without the dollars to go with it (at least for now). The orange hands look great from oblique angles. Perhaps not straight on..my only gripe--is that the orange hands perhaps could be a bit more streamlined profile wise.
> 
> Anyway, here is it is: M2K, Blue Dial, Black Bezel, Orange Hands. Keeps +/_ 2 secs so far!
> 
> View attachment 13802657


Looks great the orange really pops against that nice blue dial. I agree, the hands do look a bit fat.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

M2K on Seiko strap


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

I am new to Deep Blue watches, trying to decide which model to focus on. In reading through this thread (not all of it), it was noted more than once that the Lume was not great on certain watches. Obviously the watches with Tritium tubes are going to be the best but from there, can someone provide a bit of a ranking or comparison of the Lume between the following models? Also, some of the posts I read were a year or more old, has the Lume gotten any better by chance?

Diver 1000 40MM Auto
Master 1000 44MM Auto
Master 1000 2.5 - 60 Hour
Master 2000 Auto
Master 500 42MM GMT

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone else notice the lack of NATO Divers on the website lately? I hope they're not discontinued.

This morning:


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

The M1000 is an excellent watch for the price, as noted above the lume is a little weak. Just replaced the bezel insert - Sam in C.S parts provided excellent service.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any wrist shots of the Master 1000 40mm yet?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Trit Diver on the way home tonight


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I could use some help. I finally tracked down a DayNight Mil in orange and love it. However, I also love bracelets but there is not one available. It looks like the DayNight TritDiver uses the same case. I have asked Deep Blue twice but have not received a reply. Does anyone have both and could confirm they fit before I order another watch I don't need? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

You may want to search DB's Accessories. You just may find a bracelet to your liking. I have a stainless and a black, and both have DB quality.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Does anyone have any wrist shots of the Master 1000 40mm yet?


Here is the 40mm version I had for a short time. Overall the watch is good but I grew tired of a short hour hand and lume that was weak. It wears better on the wrist and the spring bar lug holes are further from the case than on the 44mm version therefore strap changes with Nato's or other straps are not a problem.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Bubbalouie said:


> You may want to search DB's Accessories. You just may find a bracelet to your liking. I have a stainless and a black, and both have DB quality.


Thanks. I'm very familiar with the site. They do not have any bracelets for either model. That's why I'm asking them and the community. :-(


----------



## Scottie83 (Oct 20, 2018)

Daynight Recon For the Win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F13 (May 24, 2016)

Summer memories








Juggernaut IV


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

F13 said:


> Summer memories
> 
> View attachment 13866433
> 
> Juggernaut IV


I have been following this company for eight years and have still never owned a Juggernaut, even though I love the turquoise accents. I've tried to win a couple gen 1s but wasn't willing to pay that much. Time to fix that. I like this color combo.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few more from my collection to add to this thread......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few more from my collection to add to this thread......
> 
> View attachment 13866475
> 
> ...


Nice collection 

Though that may be more than a few


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

That orange wave dial is spectacular


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful collection, DEMO! A little too monochrome for my personal taste. DB makes too many great colors not to own some IMO. 
I really like the lines on the NATO. I think that's my next watch if I can sell this Military Diver.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few more from my collection to add to this thread......
> 
> View attachment 13866475
> 
> ...


Now that is a sweet ass collection of Deep Blues. 

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm constantly impressed with the majority of what DB produces! Not all, but most. And I've had/still have at least 22 different models! Great value.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, this is a phenomenal piece!


----------



## Watchhottie (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if Deep Blue currently has any active discount codes or a generic watchuseek discount code? Thanks


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Watchhottie said:


> Does anyone know if Deep Blue currently has any active discount codes or a generic watchuseek discount code? Thanks


Try USA, deep, or blue

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Drudge said:


>


One of my favorite DB models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Master Chrono 7750 - love the watch!!

E204AAE3-8F0C-4EDE-B324-75F3906EDBAA by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

D63E2580-2F83-4022-B7D2-128C4D3FCA11 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## MtnDrew (Feb 22, 2019)

jmarkpatton said:


> Does anyone have any wrist shots of the Master 1000 40mm yet?


Yeah, mine arrived today. Pics in the morning. I have been aware of the brand for while and I cannot believe I didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## MtnDrew (Feb 22, 2019)

In the car after a furious unboxing. Still on the black silicone. My immediate impression was that the watch was ver solid. Its also much darker than I expected based on the pictures from the website. I was expecting a bright blue bezel and was actually quite pleasantly surprised to see the bezel is more of a navy blue. Bezel color compliments the blue MOP dial very well.









Here it is on a navy NATO, which I intended for it from the beginning.









Wrist shot on the strap. I have small wrists, about 6 5/8" I think it wears very well. I picked the 40mm version for the blue watch because I wear a blue suit at least 3 days a week and wanted a watch to compliment without looking huge.

So far, I'm a fan. This is going to be one of several Deep Blue watches for me, I'm sure.


----------



## MtnDrew (Feb 22, 2019)

View attachment 13916879


In the car after a furious unboxing. Still on the black silicone. My immediate impression was that the watch was ver solid. Its also much darker than I expected based on the pictures from the website. I was expecting a bright blue bezel and was actually quite pleasantly surprised to see the bezel is more of a navy blue. Bezel color compliments the blue MOP dial very well.

View attachment 13916889


Here it is on a navy NATO, which I intended for it from the beginning.

View attachment 13916899


Wrist shot on the strap. I have small wrists, about 6 5/8" I think it wears very well. I picked the 40mm version for the blue watch because I wear a blue suit at least 3 days a week and wanted a watch to compliment without looking huge.

So far, I'm a fan. This is going to be one of several Deep Blue watches for me, I'm sure.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1K


----------



## blamo9 (Jan 28, 2019)

I wanted the all black NATO diver and had it in my cart but when I went to purchase it they were sold out. I purchased the all black master instead but chose the wrong strap option. Just called Deep Blue to see if I could get the strap I wanted before it shipped. Not only did he give me the strap I wanted he also threw in the deploy silicone AND found the NATO in stock. Looking forward to receiving EXACTLY what I wanted. HUGE props to Deep Blue!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex Fazio (Mar 5, 2015)

Late bloomer: here's my Deep Blue NATO Diver 300 "Pepsi": some serious piece of steel!









Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

I love mine - and catching the Presidents Day sale I couldn't turn it down....

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

watchme2u said:


> I'm constantly impressed with the majority of what DB produces! Not all, but most. And I've had/still have at least 22 different models! Great value.


I agree - and after 12 years of collecting I own close to 40 of them...

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## blamo9 (Jan 28, 2019)

It has arrived, let the addiction begin!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blamo9 (Jan 28, 2019)

Does anyone else's bezel on their NATO diver have some springy up and down movement to it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## motesamj (Apr 2, 2015)

Just arrived. My favorite Deep Blue yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

motesamj said:


> Just arrived. My favorite Deep Blue yet.


Sharp. 

I've always like the juggy dials


----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Deep blue coolest piece for divers, but didn’t have dealer in Russia


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## ken160 (Dec 15, 2011)

Waiting for my Master 1000...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Deep Blue Sea Quest 1K


One of my fav models. Love that dial. |>


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

'''''''''''


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ken160 said:


> Waiting for my Master 1000...


Photos?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

blamo9 said:


> It has arrived, let the addiction begin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow one solid DB diver there. Nice butterfly clasp too. Hmmm now I'm tempted. ;-)


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Duarte just sent me a sneak peak at my MM300 handset mod.


----------



## ken160 (Dec 15, 2011)

.


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

A few months ago I was trying to get my collection down to bare minimum numbers and convinced myself I could live with a T100 auto & T25 Quartz backup & like an idiot sold my Sunray Green Daynight Diver.When I fell in love with the Blue Daynight on Blue Helm Canvas I really limited myself for usage and tonight discovered the T25 just doesn't cut it.I dashed off to Deep Blue and started checking out models.The Daynight Trit Diver with the Coke bezel really caught my eye.
$416.00 isn't bad at all for the specs but when I plugged in the old standby Discount Code Deep BANG,40% DISCOUNT!!!
Trigger pulled,Due in Friday.I have said this many times and I will say it again..
Deep Blue Watch Co.is the ABSOLUTE KING of GTLS T100 watches!!!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

OneFellSwoop said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Blue dial. Pops nicely.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A few months ago I was trying to get my collection down to bare minimum numbers and convinced myself I could live with a T100 auto & T25 Quartz backup & like an idiot sold my Sunray Green Daynight Diver.When I fell in love with the Blue Daynight on Blue Helm Canvas I really limited myself for usage and tonight discovered the T25 just doesn't cut it.I dashed off to Deep Blue and started checking out models.The Daynight Trit Diver with the Coke bezel really caught my eye.
> $416.00 isn't bad at all for the specs but when I plugged in the old standby Discount Code Deep BANG,40% DISCOUNT!!!
> Trigger pulled,Due in Friday.I have said this many times and I will say it again..
> Deep Blue Watch Co.is the ABSOLUTE KING of GTLS T100 watches!!!


Superb selection there ! ;-)|>


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a shame they don't offer a T100 quartz.....no date. If be all over that like ants on a donut! Even an auto no date would suit. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Wearing my other Deep blue today


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Double Post, sorry.


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey all, just became a member of the Deep Watch club, anyone know where I can pickup a engineers bracelet for the Juggernaut IV with curved end links that will actually fit? I'll even take some examples of other watches with close to the same end link dimensions so I can do some searching on my own... Watch coming in monday or tuesday, Will update with pictures on arrival.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

METALMIKE6 said:


> Hey all, just became a member of the Deep Watch club, anyone know where I can pickup a engineers bracelet for the Juggernaut IV with curved end links that will actually fit? I'll even take some examples of other watches with close to the same end link dimensions so I can do some searching on my own... Watch coming in monday or tuesday, Will update with pictures on arrival.


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Soooooo I'm assuming that's a no? Lol

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Joma had the T100 Tritdiver for 229 shipped with black face last week. Good deal if you like that watch.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Have a deep blue coming that has never been posted (watchuseek) on yet with this color...? In fact, it is super hard to even find a photo of it on the internet. Brand new too. Any guesses?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

METALMIKE6 said:


> Hey all, just became a member of the Deep Watch club, anyone know where I can pickup a engineers bracelet for the Juggernaut IV with curved end links that will actually fit? I'll even take some examples of other watches with close to the same end link dimensions so I can do some searching on my own... Watch coming in monday or tuesday, Will update with pictures on arrival.


The biggest problem you're.going to have is getting endlinks that fit perfectly. Even though many watches.claim the same dimensions, they can be off by a few decimal points and leave a gap between the endlink and the bracelet. The other problem you'll run into is the mounting points for the springbars on your watch's lugs. For a flat endlink bracelet (or leather, rubber, silicone, etc.) strap, this is not a critical issue. But for a custom fit bracelet, the springbars have to line up just right - and there's no standard as to where the mount points have to be. That's why your best bet for a new bracelet with fitted endlinks is always the manufacturer of the watch. I don't think Derp Blue offers an Engineer-style bracelet, but if you look under Accessories on their website, you can see what they offer. You can also check with Panatime - also owned by Stan Betesh, but specializing in straps, etc. Strapcode has a.wide variety of straps and bracelets but they are usually fitted for Seikos, so they may or may not work for you. Or you msy decide that a flat endlink bracelet doesn't look so bad after all. However it works out, good luck and enjoy your Juggy IV... I really like mine.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea quest


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Sea quest


You just keep taunting me with that blue Sea Quest.

I was a fool to sell off the only Deep Blue I ever had that had great lume. All the other DB's lume is mediocre at best.

Here is the black dial that I let go.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> You just keep taunting me with that blue Sea Quest.
> 
> I was a fool to sell off the only Deep Blue I ever had that had great lume. All the other DB's lume is mediocre at best.
> 
> ...


Sorry 

They are great. I always wanted A white one. I had the black, foolishly sold it but found a good blue one again. . The only watch I have repurchased so far.

The lume is surprisingly excellent.

I say surprising only because I have no idea what it is. I'm pretty sure it is not superluminova. It has a pale green daylight colour like C3 but glows blue like BGW9. It takes much longer to charge than superluminova but when charges it is super bright and long lasting


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I guess I won't be updating the thread with my new watch... Just received it in the mail and they sent me the wrong one..... Seriously gutted, I guess not everyone can be amazon.

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

METALMIKE6 said:


> Well I guess I won't be updating the thread with my new watch... Just received it in the mail and they sent me the wrong one..... Seriously gutted, I guess not everyone can be amazon.
> 
> Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


That stinks. Sorry. 

Wrong colour? Or wrong model?


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That stinks. Sorry.
> 
> Wrong colour? Or wrong model?


Wrong color. Talked to one of their support people. Super nice guy. Apologized profusely and offered two options to keep it and get $50 back or exchange for the one I ordered.... I'm exchanging it. I've always wanted a watch with a mother of Pearl dial and always loved the look of deep blue. So yeah, I want the one I ordered haha.

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

METALMIKE6 said:


> Wrong color. Talked to one of their support people. Super nice guy. Apologized profusely and offered two options to keep it and get $50 back or exchange for the one I ordered.... I'm exchanging it. I've always wanted a watch with a mother of Pearl dial and always loved the look of deep blue. So yeah, I want the one I ordered haha.
> 
> Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


Fair enough!

Mistakes happen, it's how they are taken care of that counts.

Sounds like you are on track to get your watch. Good luck


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Yellow Master Explorer II 1000m


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well here it is... I have to say, it feels... Idk cheap? This is my first deep blue. I was expecting more I guess. The bracelet feels incredibly weak and cheap (sharp edges and hollow feeling like a crappy fake Rolex oyster bracelet) and had a permanent rod (not one of the adjustables) falling out which I'll have to figure out how to fix. But suffice it to say it does not feel like a $360 watch let alone like a $680 watch. It looks pretty enough but that's about it. I doubt I would buy another from them. I like it don't get me wrong... But I like my seiko monster better in nearly every regard except raw looks. And the lume makes me sad in the pants. Those pictures on the website are heavily doctored. On the bright side it appears to not be losing or gaining any time at all (although I'm sure it is as any watch will)









Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Daynight Tritdiver T-100 review

I received my Coke Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver T-100 for Christmas and am finally getting around to writing a review of it. Take into account this is a first for me on three aspects: 1) Deep Blue watch, 2) automatic watch, and 3) tritium tube watch. I have a total of about 7-8 watches in my collection and decided to pull the trigger on a tritium tube watch once I discovered that the T100 tubes were supposed to be visible for 30 - 50 years. I am 48 years old and don't plan to live another 30 years, so &#8230; why not!

Presentation
Upon opening the box you are presented with a nice polyester branded presentation "box" with a zipper. The watch and other items (owners manual, branded cleaning cloth, lumed wrist band, and dog tag) are contained within a nice "netted" compartment above the watch. Very nice presentation and only my Christopher Ward had presentation on par with it.

_Aesthetics and Lume_
This is a chunky diver, the largest watch I own, and -- at 44 mm wide and 16 mm thick - about as large as my 6.75" can handle &#8230; probably even a bit too big. Although it is 51 mm lug-to-lug, the lugs curve down a bit enabling it to wear a bit smaller. This is my first Coke diver and it is large, legible, and beautiful. The green and orange tubes are glorious and bright and clearly legible in the dark. One difference from the Deep Blue website is that the second hand has an orange tube (vs. green) to match the twin tubes at 12 o'clock. Twin green tubes reside at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock while the hands and other numbers have a single tube each. I was a bit concerned that the large crown would be too big and dig into my wrist, but it is just fine and makes setting the time, date, and hand winding a snap.

Bezel
This is my first ceramic bezel and it is clean, legible, and appears high quality. The 120-click bezel action is sure with no back play and is smooth enough. I anticipated the bezel on my Seiko BFK would be smoother than it but was surprised that even my Christopher Ward was smoother. The lume on the pip is okay but not spectacular.

Movement
As I mentioned above, this is my first automatic movement and have not been disappointed thus far. I have heard good things about the workhorse Seiko NH35 and been surprised at its accuracy! Over the initial 12 days of wear (daily wear, sometimes when sleeping and sometimes not, sometimes on the winder, never in the shower), it ran +1.9 s/d. That's within COSC specs! In reality, it is part of my watch rotation and spends a fair amount of time on the winder and sitting. So &#8230; it's even more accurate - since March 1 to present: +0.4, +0.1, +0.6, +0.5 s/d over four consecutive respective periods!

Bracelet
The stainless steel bracelet with branded clasp with drivers' safety is okay, but I am a bit disappointed with it. This is the weakest part of the watch, but I guess when paying around $250 for a 500M, sapphire crystal diver with 19 tritium tubes and a bracelet, corners need to be cut somewhere. It is not bad; it just does not exude quality like the rest of the watch and is not all that much better than the bracelets on my Invictas. Although it does fit my small wrist, which I was concerned about, I like sizing my bracelets shorter on the inside of my wrist to enable the watch face to angle toward me; this bracelet does not have enough removable links to allow that. It also does something none of my other bracelets do - it squeaks depending upon some of the movements of my wrist. However, I must say the bracelet does make this tank of a watch VERY comfortable to wear. If the apocalypse occurred and I survived, I would not hesitate to select the Tritdiver as my sole watch.

Value and Conclusion
I have pined for a Deep Blue for some time and this Tritdiver has not disappointed. I believe it provides excellent value for the price and functionality and would challenge someone to find a brand that offers tritium tubes with similar premium features on a bracelet for such a reasonable price. I love the tritium tubes and the incredible accuracy of the movement was completely unexpected. Even considering my critique of the bracelet, it is very comfortable and the bezel action is firm with no back play. I would absolutely purchase another DB and visit the website several times per month (where else can you find a Valjoux movement for $800 [with coupon code]). From my research on forums and reviews, this DB is a rugged tool watch that is relied upon by professionals, including harbormasters, and meets their demanding standards. I look forward to enjoying it for decades to come!


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

^ I love mine. I agree the bracelet is just ok, but similar priced seiko's don't even have solid end links










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: **THE &quot;OFFICIAL&quot; DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



OneFellSwoop said:


> ^ I love mine. I agree the bracelet is just ok, but similar priced seiko's don't even have solid end links
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The issue is that seikos have unlimited replacement curved end link bracelet options due to their popularity... Deep blue? You're stuck with what you have or you have to use generic bracelets. And honestly the bracelet is so bad imo, it requires replacement. So yeah that's a really crappy feeling.

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I do not care for their new stuff quite honestly. Less is more is the new theme. It is why I went with 2013 new old stock. Just like I remember it.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Deep blue beefy bracelet w/ solid end links. 🙂. 275 grams worth.


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rojote said:


> Deep blue beefy bracelet w/ solid end links. 🙂. 275 grams worth.


Yeah that looks nice and sturdy. I ordered a strapcode curved end engineers for the skx007 and I'm gonna try it on the juggernaut. I saw earlier in this thread someone used a strapcode cruved end oyster for the skx on their master 1000 and it fit damn near perfectly. They mentioned the master1000 and juggy take the same bracelets so I'm hoping it fits. If not, I actually own a skx007 so I may just run it on there. But giving up the leather I have it on will be a tough call....

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

love my deep blue, especially the firm and precise bezel action and the rock solid crown



































here in a picture next to the skinny brother


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

UPDATE: So I got the strapcode bracelet in ... The good news it fits very well. With the tiniest of gaps, we're talking less than a millimeter. So that's confirmation then that solid curved end link skx007 bracelets will fit the juggy. I can also confirm that hollow ones will not work correctly. It looks sharp, but I will say it increases the size of the lug spaceing from end to end due to the design of the end link. Check out the pictures to see what I mean. Also worth mentioning it's so dimensionally correct I was able to put the deep blue clasp on it.









Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Factory bracelet on this one is decent.


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rojote said:


> Factory bracelet on this one is decent.


Indeed. But to be honest that whole watch seems of better quality. I didn't see that model on the site so I'm assuming it's no longer in production.

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

I love mine also. Almost sold it but man I'm glad I didn't. I have the Deep Blue Diver 1000 green bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> I love mine also. Almost sold it but man I'm glad I didn't. I have the Deep Blue Diver 1000 green bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, I'm actually thinking about selling mine... What changed your mind?

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

METALMIKE6 said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm actually thinking about selling mine... What changed your mind?
> 
> Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


Man I get tired of watches quick but decided to spend a little more time with it. Upon that decision, I happened to have it on my wrist during an enormous milestone the other day and now I'm not sure I could ever sell it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_6171 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Anyone planning to grab a Fleet Admiral being released this weekend?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

3-1-1 said:


> Anyone planning to grab a Fleet Admiral being released this weekend?


It's tempting - especially at that price but my watch fund is depleted for now. If it goes back on sale, probably then...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovin this one.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Been thinking on a 42mm Seaquest for some time. That blue one is a good looker.


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Good to find this thread. Unless the folks at Deep Blue have eliminated it, if you put the code "DEEP" in at checkout you will receive 40% off.


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Nighthawk said:


> 3-1-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone planning to grab a Fleet Admiral being released this weekend?
> ...


 you can get 40% off at checkout on the website using the code "DEEP".


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New does not always mean better... 🙂.


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

^ wow what a beauty


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

I love the Sea Ram, and white ones in particular. I sold 2 quartz with the MOP dial a couple of years ago and still regret it. Hope to grab me an automatic one some day, if the price is right. For now I'll have to do with these chronographs (and a Sun Diver III automatic). The black one with white bezel is just awesome, the steel one has the lumed bezel.

Funny detail: every time I was away for a business trip or vacation, when I returned home I found a watch with empty battery (solar, hand wind and automatic excluded b-) ). It's happened at least 5 or 6 times in a row now :-s It makes sense though, some quartz watches have been in my collection for years now so it's normal that batteries start to run empty.

The creepy part: after spending a week abroad I came home yesterday, it was my deceased grandmother's birthday, but I hadn't adjusted dates yet, so the b&w watch stopped running yesterday. The seconds hand is precisely at 12 position, the hour/minute hands are at 5:25 pm (I checked after taking the pics, it wasn't 5:25 am), so the watch stopped the exact same moment when my Thalys train departed from Paris :think: :think: :think:


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That Sea Ram with the orange hands is the exact model I had last year but had to sell due to a real life situation. I hope to pick it up again some day. I even kept the strap I bought for it: a 24mm Borealis ISO. Favorite strap I've had.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Gave Deep Blue another opportunity with the PVD NATO Diver and sadly left disappointed yet again.... This one was sent with a booger jacked date wheel and wrong strap. Pretty bad when I put in the order's note section to please make sure everything aligns properly. This was to replace the one my wife bought me back in October, fixed/replaced multiple times, ultimately returned and had to wait for them to be restocked and purchased again.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Gave Deep Blue another opportunity with the PVD NATO Diver and sadly left disappointed yet again.... This one was sent with a booger jacked date wheel and wrong strap. Pretty bad when I put in the order's note section to please make sure everything aligns properly. This was to replace the one my wife bought me back in October, fixed/replaced multiple times, ultimately returned and had to wait for them to be restocked and purchased again.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Gave Deep Blue another opportunity with the PVD NATO Diver and sadly left disappointed yet again.... This one was sent with a booger jacked date wheel and wrong strap. Pretty bad when I put in the order's note section to please make sure everything aligns properly. This was to replace the one my wife bought me back in October, fixed/replaced multiple times, ultimately returned and had to wait for them to be restocked and purchased again.


That's so disappointing and frustrating. Sorry.


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> Gave Deep Blue another opportunity with the PVD NATO Diver and sadly left disappointed yet again.... This one was sent with a booger jacked date wheel and wrong strap. Pretty bad when I put in the order's note section to please make sure everything aligns properly. This was to replace the one my wife bought me back in October, fixed/replaced multiple times, ultimately returned and had to wait for them to be restocked and purchased again.


Yeah I feel like the value on paper with deep blue is outstanding... And their pieces look great in pictures. But handling them is something else. The juggernaut I purchased grew on me. Decided not to sell. But truth be told the black MOP dial it has is NOT black. It's more of a platinum. The bracelet sucks and had to be repaired by me straight out of the box. Overall I don't think I would purchase another from their current lineup. If the quality improves in the future maybe, but I'd have to see a lot posts saying so before I pulled the trigger.

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## gary4421944 (May 7, 2019)

I am in also......wear it with a thick leather band for daily use. I find it more comfortable....especially since I don't dive.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Gave Deep Blue another opportunity with the PVD NATO Diver and sadly left disappointed yet again.... This one was sent with a booger jacked date wheel and wrong strap. Pretty bad when I put in the order's note section to please make sure everything aligns properly. This was to replace the one my wife bought me back in October, fixed/replaced multiple times, ultimately returned and had to wait for them to be restocked and purchased again.


Got a return label Monday and shipped same day. They got it Wednesday and can't get anyone to return my emails now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Yellow thing... 😉.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Love the trit flat tubes










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rojote said:


> Yellow thing... ?.


Master Explorer Love it. I have the all red dial version. Such a great dial design. Love the depth of the details.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

In the club!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Can anyone confirm that the new Defender has the same case as the Master 1000?

Other than the helium release valve..


Squeezed from my iPhone like the final blob of toothpaste via Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Brand new today and loving it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Smurf Twins:


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pacco, those look great!


----------



## sobole (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi guys,
I just noticed that the pip on my master 1000 is gone. Can I get the pip only? Does Deep Blue offer a replacement bezel insert? What have you done in this situation?
Thanks


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer 1000M


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

For the jersey shore this week


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

Can any members suggest a more classical Bracelet that will fit a Deep Blue Bluewater 48mm watch. Thinking about buying one but it comes with a Deep Blue mesh bracelet that I am not really into.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

FubarCle said:


> Can any members suggest a more classical Bracelet that will fit a Deep Blue Bluewater 48mm watch. Thinking about buying one but it comes with a Deep Blue mesh bracelet that I am not really into.
> View attachment 14338289


any 24mm straight end link bracelet will work. you might also contact deep blue to see if they have any of the original fitted end link bracelets around


----------



## gohabsgo (Jul 26, 2016)

Master Chrono 7750 Panda on silicon rubber strap with pvd buckle.









Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Picked this guy up recently. $360 after discount. 1500m resistance, sapphire, helium valve, Miyota 9015 running +0 after one day, and great lume. I know DB has lume issues on a lot of their pieces, but this is not one of them. The case is 42mm, but the bezel is 40, so it wears like a 40mm. L2L is 48. My only complaint is the tension bars for the bracelet; I wish they went with screws. This is my 6th DB overall (4th that I still own). I still think their value is hard to beat in the micro-brand realm.


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Master Explorer








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Picked this guy up recently. $360 after discount. 1500m resistance, sapphire, helium valve, Miyota 9015 running +0 after one day, and great lume. I know DB has lume issues on a lot of their pieces, but this is not one of them. The case is 42mm, but the bezel is 40, so it wears like a 40mm. L2L is 48. My only complaint is the tension bars for the bracelet; I wish they went with screws. This is my 6th DB overall (4th that I still own). I still think their value is hard to beat in the micro-brand realm.
> 
> View attachment 14409409


Congrats!

That's pretty great value and one I would love to have

I'll stay content with the sea quest 1000 I have in blue if I can for now. 

That's one of my favourite white dials and I agree the sea quest lume is excellent.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That's pretty great value and one I would love to have
> 
> ...


Blue was a close second for me...gorgeous color.

As requested, apologies for the blur.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


Bad ass!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


>


I love mine... I wish Stan would use the ratcheting clasp from the Aqua Expedition on more models.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumper1958 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello to All!

Well I finally purchased a Deep Blue watch, after years of yearning! I ended up getting my first Bronze watch at the same time!
Unfortunately, after less than a month of ownership and maybe a week of actual wrist-time; I am having to request return instructions as the watch is now gaining about 7 mins a day.
When I first received it, it seemed to be okay, though honestly I wasn't observing it under a microscope. As an Automatic (my first), I knew that it wouldn't keep perfect time, but my research on the MIYOTA Caliber 9015 movement gave me hope that it would be a great watch to own and should give me years of care-free ownership!
When faced with Customer Service page of Deep Blues website, I am dismayed to find that Deep Blue specifically states that for watch issues you have to email and not call for support. 
I just sent off an email today, hopefully I will get a reply before too long. I specifically asked for a replacement as the watch is so new (purchased on their website Aug 11) and has had so little actual use. We'll see how that's received!

Thanks for listening!

Kevin


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Thumper1958 said:


> Hello to All!
> 
> Well I finally purchased a Deep Blue watch, after years of yearning! I ended up getting my first Bronze watch at the same time!
> Unfortunately, after less than a month of ownership and maybe a week of actual wrist-time; I am having to request return instructions as the watch is now gaining about 7 mins a day.
> ...


I hate to say it this way, but good luck man. Their support is notoriously trash. I even sent an email asking about a watch I potentially wanted to buy. And that was a week ago. No response. When I ordered my first one from them they sent the wrong color, then it took me days to get a response back and set up the exchange. Luckily I got the right one in the end but the damn bracelet was falling apart out of the box. Really ...... experience overall. I fixed the watch myself rather than deal with them. Mine keeps ok time, but hopefully nothing ever goes wrong with it because I know I'll be on my own.

Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Thumper1958 said:


> Hello to All!
> 
> Well I finally purchased a Deep Blue watch, after years of yearning! I ended up getting my first Bronze watch at the same time!
> Unfortunately, after less than a month of ownership and maybe a week of actual wrist-time; I am having to request return instructions as the watch is now gaining about 7 mins a day.
> ...


My 2 cents: IF they reply at all they will never send you a replacement watch, instead they will ask you to send yours in at your own cost so they can calibrate it for you, for a fee and return shipping of course. That is what 99% of all the stores would do. You're better off taking it to a local watchmaker to have the movement adjusted... I tried doing it myself once on an old Seiko, just to test what it was like, and that thing went like 3 hour fast every hour lol, so unless you're handy and confident enough to do it yourself: go find a local watchmaker.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like it could be an easy demagnetizations fix with that rate of speed up. 

Any watchmaker should be able to do it quick and cheap. Or you can order a u it for cheap online and try yourself. 

Lots of info on magnetized movements out there to read up on. 

Good luck!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ordered one of the new full-lume dials on a jubilee and it came in today. Pretty impressed so far.


----------



## Thumper1958 (Jul 18, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Sounds like it could be an easy demagnetizations fix with that rate of speed up.
> 
> Any watchmaker should be able to do it quick and cheap. Or you can order a u it for cheap online and try yourself.
> 
> ...


...so, based on your info/suggestions: I did some research into watch magnetism and ended up downloading the "Lepsi" app for checking watch magnetism and it did show that the watch is magnetized! I can't believe that I've never heard of this type of issue before!

So now I'm going to purchase an inexpensive watch/tool demagnetizer from AMAZON and attempt to fix the issue myself! I did read that the watch should NOT be running while you attempt the demag, so I'll be careful.

Gentlemen, thank you all so much for the advise and information!

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thumper1958 said:


> ...so, based on your info/suggestions: I did some research into watch magnetism and ended up downloading the "Lepsi" app for checking watch magnetism and it did show that the watch is magnetized! I can't believe that I've never heard of this type of issue before!
> 
> So now I'm going to purchase an inexpensive watch/tool demagnetizer from AMAZON and attempt to fix the issue myself! I did read that the watch should NOT be running while you attempt the demag, so I'll be careful.
> 
> ...


That's great!

It's an easy first step that's worth exploring before getting into bigger hassle.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Thumper1958 said:


> ended up downloading the "Lepsi" app for checking watch magnetism and it did show that the watch is magnetized!


Was that for Android or iPhone and was it free? All I found in Google Android Store were 2 apps for Lepsi hardware that needed activation through serial nr. I did find another app for measuring magnetic fields and tried that, it went crazy when I held it next to a magnet, but showed nothing when held next to my watches, they're all 'clean'. I'm still curious about the "Lepsi" app though, looks like it's developed by watch specialists...


----------



## Thumper1958 (Jul 18, 2008)

Shadowjack said:


> Was that for Android or iPhone and was it free? All I found in Google Android Store were 2 apps for Lepsi hardware that needed activation through serial nr. I did find another app for measuring magnetic fields and tried that, it went crazy when I held it next to a magnet, but showed nothing when held next to my watches, they're all 'clean'. I'm still curious about the "Lepsi" app though, looks like it's developed by watch specialists...


...the Android app needed an activation code and was completely worthless, but the Apple app (I have an Android phone, but also have an iPad) worked without any type of code!

This video was helpful: How to Demagnetize Your Watch for Less Than $15


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Diver 1000 40mm in one of the new abalone colorways...very pleased with the red dial's varying appearance in different light conditions...


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Ordered one of the new full-lume dials on a jubilee and it came in today. Pretty impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 14443651


Great color! At first I thought that the 12, 6, and 9 markers had fallen off...

Love the bracelet too. If only they offered it with a high beat movement...


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Mike8 said:


> Diver 1000 40mm in one of the new abalone colorways...very pleased with the red dial's varying appearance in different light conditions...
> 
> View attachment 14452875


Serendipity, I was going to ask if anyone had pics of the colored abalone dials (specifically red) and here it is. I'm on the fence about this one since I really don't care for the hands and am afraid that the novelty of the dial will soon get old. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

karlito said:


> Serendipity, I was going to ask if anyone had pics of the colored abalone dials (specifically red) and here it is. I'm on the fence about this one since I really don't care for the hands and am afraid that the novelty of the dial will soon get old. Thanks for the pic.


I hear you on the novelty concern. The original abalone and small abalone models of the Deep Blue Diver were/are too busy for me. What I was hoping for here was more uniformity of color while keeping the unique visual interest and I was happy that this model has so far delivered. In most lighting conditions, the dial is a rich, deep red/crimson/maroon color and that helps make the visual "texture" more subtle than the original abalone models. When viewing the watch at arms length you see the rich color more than the "texture".

I'm OK with the hands, they could be better but they don't bother me. I think they should dispense with the manual HEV sticking out at the 10:00 and, if they need to include one, make it a flush fit automatic HEV. The bezel grip is excellent, bezel action is very good and the crown is large, sturdy and very easy to operate. It's pretty thick at 15mm and the lume is just average but I think you get a lot of tool/beater watch for $150.


----------



## Thumper1958 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thumper1958 said:


> ...the Android app needed an activation code and was completely worthless, but the Apple app (I have an Android phone, but also have an iPad) worked without any type of code!
> 
> This video was helpful: *How to Demagnetize Your Watch for Less Than $15*


...so post-demagnetization, my Bronze Diver is back to normal!

A BIG thank you to all that responded to my dilemma!

Kevin


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thumper1958 said:


> ...so post-demagnetization, my Bronze Diver is back to normal!
> 
> A BIG thank you to all that responded to my dilemma!
> 
> Kevin


That's great!


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

karlito said:


> I was going to ask if anyone had pics of the colored abalone dials (specifically red) and here it is. I'm on the fence about this one


Red sold out almost immediately.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Question for any Deep Blue owners with the Jubilee or Engineer bracelet, how do you like them? Are the links solid, and are they heavy, chunky? Polished or brushed?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

Artie Lange said:


> Question for any Deep Blue owners with the Jubilee or Engineer bracelet, how do you like them? Are the links solid, and are they heavy, chunky? Polished or brushed?


I have the engineer bracelet on a Master 1000. The links are solid and substantial (but not as chunky as some others - the links on the Deep Blue Cal Diver or the Boschett Cave Dweller, for example, are bigger) and the bracelet is flexible and very comfortable. One note of caution (which Deep Blue does mention) is that they use the tension pin and collar system to join the links, so if you have to size the bracelet, be sure to keep track of those tiny collars when you remove links!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

Nighthawk said:


> I have the engineer bracelet on a Master 1000. The links are solid and substantial (but not as chunky as some others - the links on the Deep Blue Cal Diver or the Boschett Cave Dweller, for example, are bigger) and the bracelet is flexible and very comfortable. One note of caution (which Deep Blue does mention) is that they use the tension pin and collar system to join the links, so if you have to size the bracelet, be sure to keep track of those tiny collars when you remove links!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oh, and the links are brushed to match the finish on the watch head... just to completely answer your question...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Deleted


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Teppka said:


> Is it deep enough? Or blue?


&#55357;&#56398; dislike


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Nighthawk said:


> I have the engineer bracelet on a Master 1000. The links are solid and substantial (but not as chunky as some others - the links on the Deep Blue Cal Diver or the Boschett Cave Dweller, for example, are bigger)


I'll see if that Cal Diver bracelet can be ordered with other Deep Blue watches...Love Boschett but everything's sold out.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

Artie Lange said:


> I'll see if that Cal Diver bracelet can be ordered with other Deep Blue watches...Love Boschett but everything's sold out.


Unfortunately, the Cal Diver's been sold out for quite some time, but they may still have some bracelets...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Teppka said:


> Is it deep enough? Or blue?


no and no


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Finally joined the DB club this week. I traded for this bad boy. Man, am I REALLY enjoying this watch. The size, weight, proportions are just perfect. The brushed case, abalone dial, and hands are great. I'm not in love with the hour hand but it's not a deal breaker.
















Sorry about the chat bubble in this one. I had zoomed in and took a screen shot. _whoops._


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

dubs post.


----------



## Foghorn (Oct 30, 2012)

deleted, duplicate post


----------



## Foghorn (Oct 30, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> Ordered one of the new full-lume dials on a jubilee and it came in today. Pretty impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 14443651
> 
> ...


I'm sorely tempted to pick up the orange version of this, Ive had it in my cart more than once only to take it out again.
The problem for me seems to be those indices, are they just flat painted on rather than the chrome edged applied ones on the non-lume dials?

The blue looks great by the way, and an excellent choice of bracelet.


----------



## aroberson77 (Sep 27, 2019)

I just bought a nato 300 second hand froma forum member, and am needing an oyster bracelet, will aftermarket solid bracelets fit with no issue?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

aroberson77 said:


> I just bought a nato 300 second hand froma forum member, and am needing an oyster bracelet, will aftermarket solid bracelets fit with no issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Maybe. There should be enough of a gap from the lug holes to the case on the Nato300. Rubber straps will fit but the straight end Oyster or any other bracelet fitting will depend on the lug hole placement and the thickness of the bracelet end link in relation to the case.

In a shorter version of my answer, I'd say "No" the aftermarket bracelet will not fit.

But I could be wrong. Pictures of mine from a few years ago.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

aroberson77 said:


> I just bought a nato 300 second hand froma forum member, and am needing an oyster bracelet, will aftermarket solid bracelets fit with no issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Deep Blue also sells decent bracelets for the Nato 300. Check their webstore. Use the code "blue" on checkout for 40% discount... unless it's "deep"...

Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

Just skimmed through this 2k posts thread and learned about the "ever-going" 40% discount. What's the code now and does it apply for anything on their website and does it work on their european web-shop as well?

Thanks.

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Just skimmed through this 2k posts thread and learned about the "ever-going" 40% discount. What's the code now and does it apply for anything on their website and does it work on their european web-shop as well?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


The code is "blue", I just tested it on the US site.

The codes never worked on the Canadian site, doubt it works on the EU sites. The discount made up the difference between the US and CDN sites, it pretty much covers the shipping and tax difference. Your experience may vary.

Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## aroberson77 (Sep 27, 2019)

Rocat said:


> Maybe. There should be enough of a gap from the lug holes to the case on the Nato300. Rubber straps will fit but the straight end Oyster or any other bracelet fitting will depend on the lug hole placement and the thickness of the bracelet end link in relation to the case.
> 
> In a shorter version of my answer, I'd say "No" the aftermarket bracelet will not fit.
> 
> But I could be wrong. Pictures of mine from a few years ago.


Thanks for the info! It came on a rubber strap and comes with the Nato as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aroberson77 (Sep 27, 2019)

captainmorbid said:


> Deep Blue also sells decent bracelets for the Nato 300. Check their webstore. Use the code "blue" on checkout for 40% discount... unless it's "deep"...
> 
> Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


Thank you I did not know the discount applied to the accessories as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I used DEEP to get this baby for 40% off! Love it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

***THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

The Watch Ho said:


> I used DEEP to get this baby for 40% off! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 14589343


Did you buy it from the US site or the European, mate?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Did you buy it from the US site or the European, mate?
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


US sorry!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone heard or seen hints of Deep Blue releasing and new watches this coming holiday season? Stan usually has a few new ones this time of year.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone heard or seen hints of Deep Blue releasing and new watches this coming holiday season? Stan usually has a few new ones this time of year.


He posted to Instagram the last few days he's releasing an updated version of the Master 1000. Master 1000 II with lumed ceramic bezel. I'm intrigued, depending on the price point. Loved my Master 1000...past it onto my son, since the Seiko Monster I gave him crapped out on him last year. He wears the Master 1000 almost daily...and when I see it on his wrist, I miss it. The only thing I didn't like about it was the lume was just Ok. Not crappy by any means, but was just ok. Looks like Stan has remedied that and added the lumed ceramic bezel and exhibition caseback.

Oh....and Stan always runs Xmas sales. He always gears up his offerings and inventory for the holidays. Just sign up for DB's emails and you'll get notified.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cool stuff. Thanks for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Still hoping and waiting for a 40mm T100 someday. :-(


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## vendt (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi all, can someone please tell me why my DB Master 2000 1st gen has black hands and date ? All the others I've searched on the net have blue hands and white date wheel, please help. Cheers









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Smurf


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ramo123 (Nov 20, 2019)

Anyone knows if the promo code works on the european site aswell?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Let me just say until yesterday I hadn't heard of Deep Blue. Went on their website and was literally blown away. If those specs are correct (and the watches are good from a quality perspective) how can they do it for the price. A dive watch to 200m, with a Seiko auto movement, sapphire glass, some with tritium etc etc etc etc for between $250 and $450 is simply astounding. And looking at the for sale pages, you can pick up an as new auto for $180. This is incredible. I've just bought a TSAR new and for a great price, but I would have seriously considered Deep Blue if I'd have known about them.

My brother has just got in touch to say he's on the lookout for a good quality beater (has a Luminox with Tritium, as new submariner and one of the Omegas), I've sent him about 20 links to the Deep Blue website. I mean I have just been blown away at what you can get for the price, I wouldn't know where to start and no matter what you are after (style, size, movement etc), there's something for you. I can definitely see me getting one of these in the not too distant future (and I don't collect watches).

Good choice people.

Cheers,


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

KOB. said:


> Let me just say until yesterday I hadn't heard of Deep Blue. Went on their website and was literally blown away. If those specs are correct (and the watches are good from a quality perspective) how can they do it for the price. A dive watch to 200m, with a Seiko auto movement, sapphire glass, some with tritium etc etc etc etc for between $250 and $450 is simply astounding. And looking at the for sale pages, you can pick up an as new auto for $180. This is incredible. I've just bought a TSAR new and for a great price, but I would have seriously considered Deep Blue if I'd have known about them.


Be sure always to find the 40% off code when shopping for Deep Blue. I think there is rarely if ever not one active. (Currently it's BLUE. It's also often DEEP.)

I've not heard anyone impeach the specs. I think the prices represent economies of scale (including maybe mixing a lot of catalog parts into their designs), plus the two tiered pricing of selling watches at list price to impulse buyers and at discount to bargain hunters.

I'm glad to see the 40mm range expanding. Still waiting for T100 in 40mm, then I pull the trigger. b-)


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

My two Deep Blues. I may have to pick up one of the Abolone dials after seeing them in this thread.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I picked up one of these during the Black Friday/ Cyber Monday 40% off sale at DB. It's a Deep Blue Diver 1000 II, with a gradient blue dial, Seiko NH35 movement, sapphire crystal, fully lumed ceramic bezel, and a very nice BOR pin and collar bracelet. It also included a nice zippered case, and an assortment of DB swag. All of this for $209.95, including USPS Priority shipping!What a deal! Below are some photos I took in my back yard this morning.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Superluminova Master Chronograph


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> I picked up one of these during the Black Friday/ Cyber Monday 40% off sale at DB. It's a Deep Blue Diver 1000 II, with a gradient blue dial, Seiko NH35 movement, sapphire crystal, fully lumed ceramic bezel, and a very nice BOR pin and collar bracelet. It also included a nice zippered case, and an assortment of DB swag. All of this for $209.95, including USPS Priority shipping!What a deal! Below are some photos I took in my back yard this morning.


Nice dial


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> Be sure always to find the 40% off code when shopping for Deep Blue. I think there is rarely if ever not one active. (Currently it's BLUE. It's also often DEEP.)


Good advice, passed it on to brother


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Per my latest email, the current code is 40off sitewide.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea quest


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No complaints on the lume for this model


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the lume









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Superluminova


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

And I don't want to harp on, but If I hadn't just bought a TSAR I'd buy the NATO Diver 300. I cannot believe that, for under $250 you get:

316L Stainless Steel Case
44mm width, 51mm Lug to Lug, 14mm thick
1000FT/300M Water resistant
Screw down crown and Case back
Stainless Steel -120 Click uni directional Bezel with
Brush Case with Polish sides of Case
Caliber Seiko NH 36 Automatic Movement
21,600 VPH 24 Jewels with Day/Date
Sapphire Crystal, AR coated - Scratch resistant
Superluminova Hour markers and hands
Helium Release valve 10 o’clock position
22mm Ballistic Nylon stripe Strap

I'm not an employee, have nothing to do with these guys, but that's just incredible value. Apart from the fact that it's a very nice watch with a multitude of dial / bezel / strap combos, it is incredibly functional. Anyway, again, sent to brother working in the jungles of Ghana, he needs a beater and this would be ideal.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

Jugg 2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

I have two Aqua Expeditions. They are amazing watches, even if the first one I bought suffers from the bad date ring syndrome...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

I love this color


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Really happy I bought this watch.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Siddy said:


> Really happy I bought this watch.
> 
> View attachment 14755923


Nice, that blue face is stunning.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Siddy said:


> Really happy I bought this watch.
> 
> View attachment 14755923


Nice, that blue face is stunning.


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone handle the MASTER 1000 GEN2 engineer bracelet? I'm wondering what the quality is like before i pull the trigger.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

OneFellSwoop said:


> Anyone handle the MASTER 1000 GEN2 engineer bracelet? I'm wondering what the quality is like before i pull the trigger.


It's on par with the rest of the DB bracelets. Split pins for the links, decent.










Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## Sil3nt (Jul 22, 2017)

First analog watch..


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Delete my double-burst please.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Sil3nt said:


> First analog watch..


Wow, that just astounds me. Welcome to the fray, man.

I 'think' I might have an LCD 'toy' watch a time or two when I was a kid, but I can not recall:-! anything BUT analog for me in decades. NO diss to the G-Shockers and similar, I certainly know they have their place.


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

My Daynight T100 Ops PVD on leather nato..


----------



## jardy222 (Jan 23, 2020)

that combo looks nice


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

With the sale at Christmas and the 40% off code, how could I not.....
Barney the purple night monster needed a friend.
The dial is just outstanding....purple abalone. I now have 5 Deep Blue watches in my collection. This one has been getting a lot wrist time lately.


----------



## EDC_5TYL3 (Jan 27, 2020)

*Hands Mod - Master 1000 Automatic Sandstone* - I stumbled across this forum looking for help - nice! I was gifted the Master 1000 Automatic with Sandstone dial and love it. However, as you can see in the photos, the hour hand is dark grey on the dark dial and without my reading glasses, I am really having difficulty seeing the time at a glance. Because of the thinner lume on the hour hand, it is the same in the dark. I was thinking of getting the hands swapped either from another Deep Blue model (see photos) which at least would be more visible on the dark dial during the day, or from a Seiko with a similar design but better contrast and lume (see photos). Has anybody done anything like this or can say whether it is feasible? Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

post 2000


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

New tool


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Chronohound said:


> With the sale at Christmas and the 40% off code, how could I not.....
> Barney the purple night monster needed a friend.
> The dial is just outstanding....purple abalone. I now have 5 Deep Blue watches in my collection. This one has been getting a lot wrist time lately.
> 
> View attachment 14815421


Really beautiful color dial on that one. ;-)


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I recently purchased a Master 1000 from the Deep Blue website, 40% coupon, which they seem to offer all the time. Old style, not the generation 2 with a glass case back or ceramic bezel insert, because I prefer the look of the old bezel. It has replaced a fairly old (15+ years of pretty steady wear and use with no service) Seiko SKX007 dive watch. The silicone strap that came with the Deep Blue watch is very comfortable, better than any rubber dive watch strap I have worn, and I like the ability to wind the movement if needed. It's a fairly large, robust watch in the 44 mm case, which I like, but a very similar Deep Blue watch is also available in a 40mm case if that works better. It feels solid, looks great, has been fine getting wet, and will hopefully provide many years of use. The other two watches I most often wear are a Citizen dive watch, titanium case and bracelet, and a Citizen Ecozilla - I removed that watch's rubber strap and replaced it with a Zulu strap - both eco-drives, meaning quartz movement and basically maintenance-free for many years. However, there is something great about using and wearing a mechanical watch, and this company does a nice job.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

I bought one a few weeks ago and am regretting the decision. The watch is actually quite nice, but apparently the bracelet is incredibly susceptible to abrasion and Deep Blue will not answer their phones, or return voice mails or emails. What a shame.

One day of wearing this watch at my office on a formica desk produced this result:








The scratches aren't just surface scratches. They are deep and quite rough to the touch. DB is using the worst quality SS in their bracelets. It's a shame because the watch case, dial and movement are quite nice.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

ChuckSchilling said:


> I bought one a few weeks ago and am regretting the decision. The watch is actually quite nice, but apparently the bracelet is incredibly susceptible to abrasion and Deep Blue will not answer their phones, or return voice mails or emails. What a shame.
> 
> One day of wearing this watch at my office on a formica desk produced this result:
> View attachment 14832351
> ...


They eventually respond to messages. I communicated with them about shipping. Take some photos with better light and resolution and inquire. All metal bracelets eventually show wear, including a hardened titanium bracelet on one of mine, but that seems like a lot for a new watch.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> They eventually respond to messages. I communicated with them about shipping. Take some photos with better light and resolution and inquire. All metal bracelets eventually show wear, including a hardened titanium bracelet on one of mine, but that seems like a lot for a new watch.


It has been over two weeks. How long should a customer be made to wait for customer service to return multiple voice messages and emails? What kind of organization does that? Why on earth would anyone want to buy from them?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChuckSchilling said:


> ...Why on earth would anyone want to buy from them?


Value for money


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Monday.


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14831961


Hi Watch Ho 
Question.... is this a gen2 ceramic bezel?

I'm interested in a red bezel Master 1000.... but I'm curious about the red ceramic bezel. On the website, the pictures make the red seem almost orange-ish.
If yours is ceramic red, what do you think about the actual color?

Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

LLCoolRS said:


> Hi Watch Ho
> Question.... is this a gen2 ceramic bezel?
> 
> I'm interested in a red bezel Master 1000.... but I'm curious about the red ceramic bezel. On the website, the pictures make the red seem almost orange-ish.
> ...


Look at the 12 pip. It is not gen 2


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

Sunshine


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

Master


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven’t had a deep blue in the collection for awhile so I picked up one this week. Got the bracelet and also had a strap waiting for it at home.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

LLCoolRS said:


> Hi Watch Ho
> Question.... is this a gen2 ceramic bezel?
> 
> I'm interested in a red bezel Master 1000.... but I'm curious about the red ceramic bezel. On the website, the pictures make the red seem almost orange-ish.
> ...


Not sure if mine is even ceramic but it for sure is red and not orange.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

In the evening.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

floydtm said:


> In the evening.


Led Zeppelin,1978,In through the out door..What did I win?


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

After work.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

In for meteorite. Been waiting for those to pop up after all the instagram teasing.


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

A long time unused, beautiful OPS PRO.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

the Gen II


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a Diver 300 that the crown won't screw in. I contacted DB and they said it is under warranty and they send me the repair form. I figured I'd have to pay to ship it to them which should be under $10 since they are only a 3-4 hour drive away. However, according to the form I need to send a check for $20 for them to send it back. I mean its under warranty, didn't even last a year without defect yet I need to pay shipping both ways?


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

GenericUser1 said:


> I have a Diver 300 that the crown won't screw in. I contacted DB and they said it is under warranty and they send me the repair form. I figured I'd have to pay to ship it to them which should be under $10 since they are only a 3-4 hour drive away. However, according to the form I need to send a check for $20 for them to send it back. I mean its under warranty, didn't even last a year without defect yet I need to pay shipping both ways?


Industry standard, almost all watch companies require owners to pay shipping both ways on warranty repairs.


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

pneuby said:


> the Gen II


Pneuby, or anyone else with a Gen 2, how is the lume on GenII master? 
Still weak, or improved from the Gen 1? And how does the lume from ceramic bezel comapre to dial lume?
Thanks!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone score a meteorite dial?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I'm impatiently waiting on a 40mm from DEEP SPACE. USPS is playing games with me. Should have had it Saturday but no one available to sign.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Post man came thru late in the day, had time to size it up and wear it for the drive home. First experience with the BoR bracelet. DB does end links so well, such a tight fit.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Abalone Shell diver.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue Abalone Shell diver.
> View attachment 14901569


Beautiful, like looking into a swimming pool on a sunny day.
I am really into those abalone divers but the hands on the 1000 models kills it for me.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree that the 'pencil' hands are not the best they could have chosen. But, the dial looks so good it doesn't bother me. Mind you the 40% off code ( DEEP ) helped.


----------



## floydtm (Apr 2, 2016)

Green power.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

By any chance did anyone pick up one of the Lefty Ti Tritium Quartz Diver.......would like a quartz T-100 watch that isn't polycarbonate.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Because ZM-73 just had to show off his new Deep Blue, I am a +1 now. Love it! My pic isn't as good as ZM's tho....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

It's a great watch. Wear in good health!


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Just wanted to join in on the fun; found out about this brand a few months ago, and have been waiting for a good one to come up; just saw a very nice Master 1000 second gen with a black/red bezel and black face come up on ebay; looks like a great compliment to my Seiko Monster. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

zokissima said:


> Just wanted to join in on the fun; found out about this brand a few months ago, and have been waiting for a good one to come up; just saw a very nice Master 1000 second gen with a black/red bezel and black face come up on ebay; looks like a great compliment to my Seiko Monster. Can't wait to get it!


Hey zokissima,

I got my eyes on the same one.... 2nd gen with red bezel black face. 
My only concern is the color.... if the red actually looks red. From most of the picks it is definitely closer to orange.

I've seen wrist shot picks of the gen1 red bezel and the red color is good.
Maybe for the ceramic, the color is quite different?

Would love to see picks when you get it!


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

zokissima said:


> Just wanted to join in on the fun; found out about this brand a few months ago, and have been waiting for a good one to come up; just saw a very nice Master 1000 second gen with a black/red bezel and black face come up on ebay; looks like a great compliment to my Seiko Monster. Can't wait to get it!


Hey zokissima,

I got my eyes on the same one.... 2nd gen with red bezel black face. 
My only concern is the color.... if the red actually looks red. From the DeepBlue pics, it is definitely closer to orange.

I've seen wrist shot picks of the gen1 red bezel and the red color is good.
Maybe for the ceramic, the color is quite different?

Would love to see picks when you get it!


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

My Master 1000 ll w/ Matte Yellow dial on the black silicone strap is out for delivery today! Photos soon...

ETA:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven’t to admit I haven’t been keeping up with deep blue of late...do they have anything interesting in the hopper?


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

I've only one piece from them, but it's a beauty. Also, it bears the name of my own design business so it holds significant meaning for me as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

SquareStanley said:


> I've only one piece from them, but it's a beauty. Also, it bears the name of my own design business so it holds significant meaning for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap, which brand if I may ask.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eswift (Dec 31, 2019)

My first Deep Blue, been wanting a full lume watch for a while now. Very happy with it! QUESTION. Has anyone had luck swapping the lumed bezel from the V2 to the V1 (Diver 1000) or any aftermarket options. I feel like a C3 lumed bezel would really complete the look


----------



## Eswift (Dec 31, 2019)

View attachment 15019439
View attachment 15019441


My first Deep Blue, been wanting a full lume watch for a while now. Very happy with it! QUESTION. Has anyone had luck swapping the lumed bezel from the V2 to the V1 (Diver 1000) or any aftermarket options. I feel like a C3 lumed bezel would really complete the look


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Just ordered a 44mm Defender 1000 w/ PVD case and the dark blue sunray dial. Can't wait for it to show up!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Eswift said:


> View attachment 15019439
> View attachment 15019441
> 
> 
> My first Deep Blue, been wanting a full lume watch for a while now. Very happy with it! QUESTION. Has anyone had luck swapping the lumed bezel from the V2 to the V1 (Diver 1000) or any aftermarket options. I feel like a C3 lumed bezel would really complete the look


Deep blue watches use lock spring bezels, you need a bezel remover to remove them. Wrecked a master 1000 attempting to pry it off with a case knife, then a chisel and hammer.

The bezel inserts definitely don't swap, as the lumed bezels are thicker than the aluminum, and the bezel insert seat has different depths.

Best bet, buy a V2 and swap the movement/dial/hands into it.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

Just took delivery of my first Deep Blue dive watch. I've had both the SKX007 and 009. I gifted my 007 to a mentee of mine once he was promoted into a role I was prepping him for for over a year. I sold the 009 because I didn't get a long with the blue and red very well. This PVD NATO Diver is so much more well done than the Seikos I had. That may be blasphemous to some, but it is what I believe. Very impressed with my first Deep Blue timepiece.


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

Mwayne5 said:


> Just took delivery of my first Deep Blue dive watch. I've had both the SKX007 and 009. I gifted my 007 to a mentee of mine once he was promoted into a role I was prepping him for for over a year. I sold the 009 because I didn't get a long with the blue and red very well. This PVD NATO Diver is so much more well done than the Seikos I had. That may be blasphemous to some, but it is what I believe. Very impressed with my first Deep Blue timepiece.


Looks great Mwayne5. whats your opinion on the PVD finish.... how does it looked on the polished surfaces and brushed surfaces. Well, regular stainless model has polished and brushed surfaces, so I'm assuming.

I'm considering a PVD deep blue myself, but I'm always concerned about how PVD will wear (or wear off). If you could give an update later (a month?) about how the finish is holding up that would be much appreciated. eg, how rough you are with the watch, any drops/hits, bracelet clasp wear from table/desk contact, bezel/edge wear.

Cheers.


----------



## Eswift (Dec 31, 2019)

captainmorbid said:


> Deep blue watches use lock spring bezels, you need a bezel remover to remove them. Wrecked a master 1000 attempting to pry it off with a case knife, then a chisel and hammer.
> 
> The bezel inserts definitely don't swap, as the lumed bezels are thicker than the aluminum, and the bezel insert seat has different depths.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Ugh that just sucks lol. I was hoping it was doable, the only thing this is missing is the lumed bezel... be more cost effective to find a Zelos Mako full lume


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Eswift said:


> Thanks so much! Ugh that just sucks lol. I was hoping it was doable, the only thing this is missing is the lumed bezel... be more cost effective to find a Zelos Mako full lume


If you can find a watchmaker local, they would have the tools to swap bezels. That's the easy part. Finding a lumed bezel insert that fits the DB's bezel... I gave up. Though a watchmaker might be able to find things easier.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

New one showed up today...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> New one showed up today...
> 
> View attachment 15037879
> [/QUOTE That is a freaking bad a$$ watch!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

New Beads of Rice for the blueberry DND...


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> cxwrench said:
> 
> 
> > New one showed up today...
> ...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> E8ArmyDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir!
> ...


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Does anyone have both a diver 1000 and a master 1000 can compare a wrist shot? Trying to decide which model to go for on my 7inch wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> New one showed up today...
> 
> View attachment 15037879


That's sharp 

Very nice


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> New Beads of Rice for the blueberry DND...


Looking good! Which BOR is that?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

taike said:


> Looking good! Which BOR is that?


 Thanks much,bracelet is by Watch Geko(Gekota) straight end BoR...


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

LLCoolRS said:


> Looks great Mwayne5. whats your opinion on the PVD finish.... how does it looked on the polished surfaces and brushed surfaces. Well, regular stainless model has polished and brushed surfaces, so I'm assuming.
> 
> I'm considering a PVD deep blue myself, but I'm always concerned about how PVD will wear (or wear off). If you could give an update later (a month?) about how the finish is holding up that would be much appreciated. eg, how rough you are with the watch, any drops/hits, bracelet clasp wear from table/desk contact, bezel/edge wear.
> 
> Cheers.


As this watch is in a rotation, I only wear it a few days a week, but I'll work it in more so I can give you a good follow up here in a month or so.


----------



## SunMan32 (Apr 20, 2020)

LLCoolRS said:


> Pneuby, or anyone else with a Gen 2, how is the lume on GenII master?
> Still weak, or improved from the Gen 1? And how does the lume from ceramic bezel comapre to dial lume?
> Thanks!


the lume is incredible! Lasts for about 10 hours. Guess, it's made of BGW9, because of light blue color.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's one more lume shot for you. Dial/hands/bezel are very similar.


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow thanks cxwrench and SunMan32!
Poor lume was such as sore point for the Gen 1 master.... the Gen 2 is looking really solid with ceremic bezel and solid lume. Thanks again!


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> Because ZM-73 just had to show off his new Deep Blue, I am a +1 now. Love it! My pic isn't as good as ZM's tho....
> 
> View attachment 14939845


Is that Gen 2 blue abalone 40mm? Could you tell me where to buy this blue version? Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

fandi said:


> Is that Gen 2 blue abalone 40mm? Could you tell me where to buy this blue version? Thanks.


Blue Mother of Pearl. I'd start looking right about here: 
https://deepbluewatches.com/di10ii40audi12.html

Don't forget the code...'deep' or 'blue' or 'fastship' for the discount.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Is the 41mm T100 watch a new model, always thought the T100s were only available 44mm or larger.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> ... 'fastship' for the discount.


Because apparently these watches are "essential life saving products?"


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ahhh geeze.... I was about to pull the trigger on a one of the white dial Sea Quest 1500 and then Stan puts this out... I don't have a white dial diver, hence the Sea Quest, but I don't have tritium diver either do I?

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/da41trtautrt2.html

These are my favourite ones:























Case:















Tritium T-100:


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

taike said:


> Because apparently these watches are "essential life saving products?"


I really don't understand your post. Are you upset because they're offering a discount to first responder types that might not frequent watch forums?


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

taike said:


> Because apparently these watches are "essential life saving products?"


I really don't understand your post. Are you upset because they're offering a discount to first responder types that might not frequent watch forums?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tjcdas said:


> Is the 41mm T100 watch a new model, always thought the T100s were only available 44mm or larger.


It's a new model. I have been refreshing Deep Blue's page weekly since the 40mm offerings started coming out to see when a 40mm T100 would emerge. I guess we won't see one in 40mm after all, but 41mm is close enough. Liking kermits, I ordered this one:









The crown looks rather silly and, being so huge, makes the crownguards look rather pointless, but it should be a fun watch nonetheless.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Just ordered a PVD Master 1k. This is my fifth new DB watch ordered directly from them. Of the five orders, this marks the second time they disregarded my shipping preference and shipped it however they damn well pleased. In this case, I paid $18 for UPS ground and they shipped USPS ($10). The first time I paid $35 for FedEx 2nd day and they shipped it USPS. Rant over.

Update: they refunded the shipping costs


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Just ordered a PVD Master 1k. This is my fifth new DB watch ordered directly from them. Of the five orders, this marks the second time they disregarded my shipping preference and shipped it however they damn well pleased. In this case, I paid $18 for UPS ground and they shipped USPS ($10). The first time I paid $35 for FedEx 2nd day and they shipped it USPS. Rant over.


Have you spoken to them? Seems to me like they owe you a refund for shipping costs... If you don't ask, you won't get....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I am wearing the master 1000 today. always figured it borrowed style elements from other watches. killing time during a conference call this morning, i searched a few obvious references.

Don't take this as attempting to diminish the watch. I like it. It runs well, no-worry waterproof and durable, looks nice, and their silicon strap is as comfortable as any rubber-like strap i have tried. i wear it often.

-with some obvious differences like the rounded sides of the deep blue case and different crown guards and crown details, the case size, bezel indents, crown positions remind me of an older Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean;

-the face, apart from the handset, looks like it was cribbed from the Rolex Submariner. A lot of dive watches do that to some degree;

-if the handset was borrowed, i can't figure it out. The straight stick hands, minute hand wider than the hour, are very generic yet not something i have seen on other watches;

-Though it lacks the ridges of a traditional rubber dive strap and has fairly plain appearance, Deep Blue's strap is more comfortable than comparable straps from Seiko or Citizen (in my humble opinion).


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

I emailed them immediately but it went unanswered for two days, so I called this AM. True to DB form, if you can get ahold of them, they’ll always resolve the issue.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Master 1000 II









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

I just received my 1st Deep Blue watch yesterday. Master 1000 II 44mm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

marcoscova said:


> Master 1000 II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics!

I really like that gradient dial


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

PVD Master 1000 Gen 2. The DB bang-for-the-buck is incredibly hard to beat. 








Edit: I forgot how much of a pain in the ass tension pins are. I would've paid extra for screw links.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I really like that gradient dial


Thanks. It's what won me over and it is truly a beauty.

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The new 41mm T100 Daynight Tritdiver in kermit guise:









Early impressions:

For 41mm, it is a giant. Solid watch and sold value, but heavier than it needs to be. That's part of the Deep Blue mystique though.

Deep Blue should be proud to have delivered such specifications for $260 (40% sale price, but there is always a 40% code). Deep Blue should also be ashamed for supplying the worst clasp I have ever seen on any bracelet, not even barring Vostok or the $10-12 Ali Express stuff. The bracelet is fine if heavy. But that clasp, ay ay ay. :-(

Tritium lume is great, and there's slightly more of it than on my Isobrite ISO352, a fellow T100 watch. (T100 covers > 25 to <= 100, so not every 100 is created equal.) So far the Seiko movement has proven to be a Seiko movement. No surprises then, aside from the garbage clasp.

The dial doesn't come into its own in this photo, nor does the green ceramic bezel. The dial is not black but rather a very attractive (to me) dark sunburst gray. The green of the bezel is very much akin to the British Racing Green of old. Me gusta.

In the end perhaps too may downsides to love, but *far* too many upsides not to *respect*. I'll keep it in the herd for a while and see if/how my impressions evolve, but I'm pretty sure I won't find much to impeach in an NH35A with ceramic bezel insert, sapphire, serviceable bracelet (even if I do hate the clasp), for $260!

Thank you Deep Blue for increasingly exploring the smaller sizes many of us have long craved. Despite my wishing for even smaller models, you made a customer out of me at last. b-)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I was expecting a much brighter bezel. That green is so dark it looks practically black. I wonder if the all green model is as dark?Can you please post a picture of the clasp? Thanks for the first impressions.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> I was expecting a much brighter bezel. That green is so dark it looks practically black. I wonder if the all green model is as dark?Can you please post a picture of the clasp? Thanks for the first impressions.


It's hard to catch in a photograph. It is a dark green, but not super black. Like most forms of British Racing Green (I believe Aston Martin used to paint their cars so dark as to near black, but the other teams did not). I don't know if this shows it any better or not. Took some fiddling with the image to get it close, and while my monitor is a good one, it is not calibrated, so this may look different on anyone else's screen.









The clasp is just awful. At a minimum I am going to need to file down the sharp edges, but perhaps I can find a better clasp that can be made to fit.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome thanks for posting those additional pics. The British Racing Green looks good with the black dial. Probably looks better than a bright green bezel over the dark dial. I see what you mean about the clasp portion of the bracelet. The clasp is just a cheap stamped folding part. I guess they had to get costs savings somewhere? Certainly not a deal breaker (being stamped for the price), but disappointing that it's not comfortable.

I wonder if it’s the same green on the green dial/green bezel version? I hope it’s a brighter shade of green like the Deep Blue photos. If it is the dark shade it’s not very representative of the colour.

I’m still going back on forth as to order the White Sea Quest. I think I prefer it over this new T-100 Diver.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Awesome thanks for posting those additional pics.


You're welcome. Meant to post some clasp photos last night but was running out of energy.



mi6_ said:


> The British Racing Green looks good with the black dial.


The dial is more of an very dark gray sunburst, slightly lighter than what I think of as a black sunburst. I like it a lot but haven't been able to photograph it. My camera is pretty old but probably has some tricks up its sleeve that I've not learned to exploit.



mi6_ said:


> The clasp is just a cheap stamped folding part. I guess they had to get costs savings somewhere? Certainly not a deal breaker (being stamped for the price), but disappointing that it's not comfortable.


Yes, they had to cut corners somewhere. I would rather have paid $20 more and gotten a better clasp, but it's hard to be disappointed with the watch at such a low price. Another place they cut costs was machining the lugs. The curve only goes so far then is finished off with two flat cuts.

A few more impressions:

So far it's been running +10s/day, on wrist for 2.5 days and on the winder last night. That's actually a pleasant surprise compared to many low-end Seiko movements I've experienced. I'll give it a few weeks to wear in before I put it on the timegrapher. The accuracy is of course a complete crapshoot when we're taking about the NH35A, but it seems I may have gotten lucky.

The giant knurled crown that sits so far outside its guards looks better on the wrist than in photographs. It is a real pleasure to use, being so easily to grip. It seems to me that both the crown and bezel were modeled on the Marathon SAR. The bezel action is precise, but it feels a bit on the tinny side. The tritium of course works great in the dark.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Weird. The clasp on my 44mm Tritdiver (bought and sold last year) was significantly better and it’s the same price...


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone have pics of this? 40mm. Seen 44mm on ebay and wondering if this is the same look?


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

SunMan32 said:


> the lume is incredible! Lasts for about 10 hours. Guess, it's made of BGW9, because of light blue color.


Is this the 40mm watch? https://www.deepbluewatches.com/di10ii40audi44.html


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

fandi said:


> Is that Gen 2 blue abalone 40mm? Could you tell me where to buy this blue version? Thanks.


There aren't any (at least not currently) available, but other colours are: 
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/nse...&page=1&size=15&storeid=yhst-11234668104341/1


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> Blue Mother of Pearl. I'd start looking right about here:
> https://deepbluewatches.com/di10ii40audi12.html
> 
> Don't forget the code...'deep' or 'blue' or 'fastship' for the discount.


Thanks but I like the blue abalone than Mother of Pearl. So they don't make more blue abalone so people would buy other colorways?


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Newly aquired Military. Sync'd it with my G-Shock when I received it; been wearing for five days and the SW200 is currently dead on! 0+/- seconds per day!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Double post deleted


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Newly aquired Military. Sync'd it with my G-Shock when I received it; been wearing for five days and the SW200 is currently dead on! 0+/- seconds per day! :-!
> 
> View attachment 15124093


Those look great. I wish DB would reissue those.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Ready to descend


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Oops wrong thread, apologies


----------



## fhsgolfer (Jan 23, 2018)

Does anyone have the Fleet Admiral? Tempted by the rose gold but would love to see on the wrist and hear any reviews.


----------



## IC123 (May 16, 2020)

Hi, first time poster here. I just found Deep Blue watches, and I noticed something rather odd: their model "DAYNIGHT DIVER PC TRITIUM WATCH BLACK/RED BEZEL - BLACK DIAL" is the exact same (except the logo) as the Tawatec EO Diver. This seems odd...

I owned a Tawatec Diver a while back, and was troubled to find the company completely disappeared a couple years ago. Now I see an exact replica? from Deep Blue. Is there something here I'm missing? Attached are stock photos of both watches.


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

none of these micro's have tight control over the manufacturing of their watches... they submit designs or take designs form the chinese factories/producers.
Its easy for a factory to resell a design.... if this watch was the other guys first and they went belly up the factory could have presented it to Deep Blue as a product possibility and Deep Blue went with it.


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

none of these micro's have tight control over the manufacturing of their watches... they submit designs or take designs form the chinese factories/producers.
Its easy for a factory to resell a design.... if this watch was the other guys first and they went belly up the factory could have presented it to Deep Blue as a product possibility and Deep Blue went with it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

These are all the same Chinese built watches. So many micro brands use catalogue cases for their watches. The only thing that gets changed is the dial and bezel insert. Many of them are made in the same factory despite being separate brands. This is how they're able to sell the watches for such a cheap price. Just look at these two watches below. They're basically the exact same case, bracelet and bezel. There's just a minor variation of the crown.

DEEP BLUE PRO TAC DIVER 1000M AUTOMATIC:








PHOIBOS OCEAN MASTER PY005C 1000M AUTOMATIC:


----------



## IC123 (May 16, 2020)

That’s interesting. I would’ve thought there would be some sort of intellectual property involved in the designs, but micros do seem a bit obscure in that department sometimes.

Follow up question: my Tawatec/DB lookalike’s crystal has a crack in it. No sign of humidity getting through, but the crack makes it unreadable. How likely do you think it is for DB to replace the crystal (for a fee of course), granted it’s not technically made by them?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poonhog said:


> Hi, first time poster here. I just found Deep Blue watches, and I noticed something rather odd: their model "DAYNIGHT DIVER PC TRITIUM WATCH BLACK/RED BEZEL - BLACK DIAL" is the exact same (except the logo) as the Tawatec EO Diver. This seems odd...
> 
> I owned a Tawatec Diver a while back, and was troubled to find the company completely disappeared a couple years ago. Now I see an exact replica? from Deep Blue. Is there something here I'm missing?


Welcome to Watchuseek. b-)



LLCoolRS said:


> none of these micro's have tight control over the manufacturing of their watches... they submit designs or take designs form the chinese factories/producers.
> Its easy for a factory to resell a design.... if this watch was the other guys first and they went belly up the factory could have presented it to Deep Blue as a product possibility and Deep Blue went with it.


It's also quite possible these are simply catalog watches from a single OEM, not copies in any way, simply "your brand here" watches. They look almost identical to the Swiss made Armourlite brand, so if the other pair are not Swiss made, it's possible they come from an OEM with presence in both countries and an ability to pump out a non-Swiss version for less.

(I own an Armourlite Isobrite midsized T100. If I could have bought the same watch for less and not Swiss made, I would have done so.)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Poonhog said:


> That's interesting. I would've thought there would be some sort of intellectual property involved in the designs, but micros do seem a bit obscure in that department sometimes.
> 
> Follow up question: my Tawatec/DB lookalike's crystal has a crack in it. No sign of humidity getting through, but the crack makes it unreadable. How likely do you think it is for DB to replace the crystal (for a fee of course), granted it's not technically made by them?


I don't think Deep Blue services watches. You're likely better off taking it to a watch maker and having them source and replace the crystal. One of the biggest problems with micro brands is parts availability. Most of them don't service their watches (though there are many exceptions) and typically because microbrands produce watches in small, limited production runs often there aren't replacement parts available.

You could contact Deep Blue by telephone (they never reply to emails) and see if they would sell you a crystal? But you'd likely have to take it to a watchmaker to be replaced.


----------



## IC123 (May 16, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Poonhog said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting. I would've thought there would be some sort of intellectual property involved in the designs, but micros do seem a bit obscure in that department sometimes.
> ...


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Stan saves the day!
Been on the hunt for the perfect Orange diver for my now consolidated,downgraded collection..I didn't want much,a nice Sunray Orange dial & synthetic(ceramic,sapphire or mineral)bezel insert..Found the right watch but missed out on them 3 times & now sold out,frak...
Decided to swing by Deep Blue & see if maybe they had something & sure enough the Diver 1000II in 40mm is ALMOST perfect..I would have prefered all black hand set but can live with the greyish hands as long as the dial & bezel insert look as good as the pics & HOLY CRAP $160.00(rubber strap) delivered!!!Thanks Stan...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Stan saves the day!
> Been on the hunt for the perfect Orange diver for my now consolidated,downgraded collection..I didn't want much,a nice Sunray Orange dial & synthetic(ceramic,sapphire or mineral)bezel insert..Found the right watch but missed out on them 3 times & now sold out,frak...
> Decided to swing by Deep Blue & see if maybe they had something & sure enough the Diver 1000II in 40mm is ALMOST perfect..I would have prefered all black hand set but can live with the greyish hands as long as the dial & bezel insert look as good as the pics & HOLY CRAP $160.00(rubber strap) delivered!!!Thanks Stan...
> View attachment 15208947


You're right. A set of black hands would really look much better. I would buy a set of hands and swap them out. Black hands would really make that dial pop.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Late to this party


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***



Terry M. said:


> Late to this party
> 
> View attachment 15210225


Never too late to this party. Its nonstop wrist p0rn that never stops!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: **THE "OFFICIAL" DEEP BLUE WATCH CLUB THREAD***

Would 22mm curved springbars work with a Master1000?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## divewatchfan1 (Jun 16, 2020)

ChrisWMT said:


> It's crazy, 10 minutes after posting I get an email response to either swap out or get a 15% refund and keep it. Big shout out to DB customer service, thank you (if you happen to see this)!











Hi everyone, newbie watch fan here! I just received my first Deep Blue watch with the full lume dial, it looks great except there is an anomaly on the dial/face of the watch just above the "3" in "300 m" inside the crystal. It looks more prominent when the lume is on in a dark room. Also the indices are off at 6 o'clock.








I emailed DB to no avail. Does anyone have any insight as to my options?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LLCoolRS (Feb 4, 2020)

divewatchfan1 said:


> Hi everyone, newbie watch fan here! I just received my first Deep Blue watch with the full lume dial, it looks great except there is an anomaly on the dial/face of the watch just above the "3" in "300 m" inside the crystal. It looks more prominent when the lume is on in a dark room. Also the indices are off at 6 o'clock.
> 
> I emailed DB to no avail. Does anyone have any insight as to my options?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It seems like they haven't been very good with responding to emails..... seems like if you call them, you'll get your problem sorted out quickly.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My new Master 1000 PVD. Love it. I switch the black and orange bands every other day or so. I'm going to try curved springbars and maybe I can fit something other than Perlon


----------



## divewatchfan1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks for the tip, I left a couple voicemails as well.


----------



## divewatchfan1 (Jun 16, 2020)

LLCoolRS said:


> It seems like they haven't been very good with responding to emails..... seems like if you call them, you'll get your problem sorted out quickly.


Thanks, I have left a couple voicemails, hopefully they call!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

taike said:


> Value for money


The value goes out the window when you have a problem and don't get a prompt reply. I would never purchase one just based on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> The value goes out the window when you have a problem and don't get a prompt reply. I would never purchase one just based on that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good until it isn't


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

taike said:


> It's all good until it isn't


And then it can never be good again. For me at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> And then it can never be good again. For me at least.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fool me once, you can't get fooled again


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had the sea quest on the other day


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey, fellow watch fiends. Hope everyone is well. It's been a couple years since I've posted. (Found another hobby that cost me even more than watches!)

Been sporting my Deep Blues all summer save for the occasional KonTiki sighting. I acquired these off the 'bay during my WUS absence. The Sea Ram is technically my second time owning but the previous one was an auto. This time I accidentally grabbed a quartz.

I want to add an orange NATO diver. I thought I saw them released this summer but I went to buy one today and they are sold out. Anyone know if they will be getting any more in? If anyone is looking to trade one, let me know.

Happy summer and stay safe!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Mil-100 evening

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Figured i'd share my Master 1000. Love this dial.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My Deep Blue 300M. The most accurate automatic I have ever owned. I set it five days ago with my G-Shock and it is still within one second!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DiveCon2007 said:


> My Deep Blue 300M. The most accurate automatic I have ever owned. I set it five days ago with my G-Shock and it is still within one second!
> 
> View attachment 15353909


That is so sweet looking. If I could find this in orange, I'd be a lucky guy. Wear it in the best of health!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Has DB ever done any bronze or brass? Can't recollect any.
If not, seems about time.

Edit: Nevermind, just googled it and found some Daynights. Not exactly an affordable tho, which is what I am looking for when I go looking for DBs.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

a couple of weeks ago, i adjusted the movement in a Master 1000 (first generation) that consistently ran at least 25 seconds fast. It took some trial and error, but it is now running about -5/+8. I'm waiting for a new chromexel leather strap that I think will look great on the watch; I usually wear it with a zulu strap. 

no complaints about the watch, particularly when i would have paid at least double for a seiko diver with the same movement.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> Has DB ever done any bronze or brass? Can't recollect any.
> If not, seems about time.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just googled it and found some Daynights. Not exactly an affordable tho, which is what I am looking for when I go looking for DBs.


Wow, those really went up in price. Definitely affordable at $410 when they first came out.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

New Deep Blue Master 1000 Gen2 next to my Omega Ocean Master. Loving it so far.


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

My 2nd Deep Blue.I just got this one yesterday


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

New here tonight . . . With a DB white faced 44mm Master 1000 II . . . Loving it!


----------



## avj7209 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sporting the Diver 1000 Gen. 2 I took delivery of. So far loving It. Always been a Seiko guy, but I see some more Deep Blues in my future.


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

DB T-100 Titanium Lefty arrived. Looks better in person than the site photos would indicate. Tubes are bright!


----------



## avj7209 (Feb 3, 2010)

CaptainD said:


> DB T-100 Titanium Lefty arrived. Looks better in person than the site photos would indicate. Tubes are bright!
> View attachment 15455985


 Liking this. Lume shot?


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

Can do.


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

FLA45fan said:


> New here tonight . . . With a DB white faced 44mm Master 1000 II . . . Loving it!
> View attachment 15456110


Apparently I got in just under the wire . . . SOLD OUT!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my Deep Star today. I've had it for about two years now. Still enjoy it a lot.



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

I had to chime in on my matte grey Diver 1000 II of which I recently took delivery. I am completely impressed for the price point and am so pleased that DB decided to make such a watch in 40mm! This is my second DB and am just as impressed with this one as my T-100 Tritdiver. It feels like a watch that I should be comfortable taking anywhere and doing anything with and not worrying about it being damaged. I felt that way about the Tritdiver but its size, bracelet, and price point gave me the slightest of pause. With the Diver 1000, those reservations are gone.

It represents my first rubber/silicone strap -- I am a bracelet guy -- and it is soft, incredibly comfortable, and fits very well sitting squarely on my wrist. The ceramic bezel is cleanly and crisply executed and action is firm and satisfying. The movement is running + or - 2 s/d, and I am further allowing it to settle in. Although it could be my "luck of the draw," both of my DB Seiko NH35 movements have been impressively accurate with the Tritdiver running several seconds fast in a majority of positions and the Diver 1000 running a few seconds slow in a majority of positions, so far. 

I made this post primarily to address a couple of topics that have been discussed in this thread -- DB customer service and the Diver 1000 II lume. Everyone has different experiences and opinions but here are mine. On both of my DB watches, the customer service has been excellent! Whether it was numerous emailed questions about the Tritdiver before purchase or requesting a replacement zippered "travel case" for the Diver 1000 since the zipper teeth were delivered damaged, DB customer service was always prompt and informative. 

At least on the Master 1000 watch, I have seen the lume get a bad rep. The BGW9 on the Diver 1000 II's hands, indices, and bezel glow well upon initial charge -- maybe not quite as bright as my Seiko BFK, Helm, or Phoibos but close enough. I gauge lume quality not upon initial charge but upon how it endures over time (can it be seen 7-8 hours after a charge). I can see all of the lumed surfaces clearly on the Diver 1000 in a dark room after 7-8 hours! Is it quite as bright as the Seiko BFK? Not quite, but I am very pleased with the lume considering it was the major area on which I thought this watch was going to compromise.

Simply put, I don't have enough good things to say about this watch. It has impressed me so much that I am considering the Diver 1000 II or its successor as possible gifts for my friends to remember our Mancation trip to Oktoberfest in a couple of years.


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

So, when we see new Deep Blue watches? Wouldn't mind seeing the Sea Ram again . . .


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

Question for those with Diver 1000 Gen 2's - does the lume on the hour hand go dim way before the minute hand? Based on how thin the lume strip is on the hour hand, I would guess it would become hard to see long before the minute hand dims out?

I have to say, Deep Blue are doing themselves an awful disservice with their website. All of the photos in this thread look incredibly high quality, and the watches look amazing on video too - their stock photos of the watches on their site are a joke by comparison, and they make it super hard to tell what the watch actually looks like. Even adding one half-assed but well-lit iphone photo to every watch listing would probably double their sales compared to the generic "photoshop the next dial option onto the template" listings.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

surf561 said:


> Question for those with Diver 1000 Gen 2's - does the lume on the hour hand go dim way before the minute hand? Based on how thin the lume strip is on the hour hand, I would guess it would become hard to see long before the minute hand dims out?
> 
> I have to say, Deep Blue are doing themselves an awful disservice with their website. All of the photos in this thread look incredibly high quality, and the watches look amazing on video too - their stock photos of the watches on their site are a joke by comparison, and they make it super hard to tell what the watch actually looks like. Even adding one half-assed but well-lit iphone photo to every watch listing would probably double their sales compared to the generic "photoshop the next dial option onto the template" listings.


I can see it through the entire night, although I understand why you may think that just from looking at photos. Actually, the lume on the hands of my Diver 2 is just as good if not better than the hands on my Phoibos, which has killer lume.


----------



## foghorn66 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking at the quartz titanium lefty that Deep Blue offer...I have a number of work watches I like to run over night shifts and they have to be tritium so I can see them easily in the dark. 

This lefty ticks a lot of boxes. Has anyone paired it with a bracelet? My preference is for bracelets, however given that titanium is somewhat dull compared to ss, I'm wondering about the mismatch. I'm thinking brushed rather than polished with straight end links. 

Any suggestions? TIA.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Smurf on a grey nato...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Here are my two DB's. Love the tritium on the white. This is my go-to beach/pool/outdoors watch.

The blue dial and blue bezel really stands out on the other one. Also came with a blue silicon strap, which is a ton of blue!

I keep getting tempted by Deep Blue's frequent 40% off sales. Trying to explore other microbrands now though.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

ChaseOne said:


> Smurf on a grey nato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a cool color!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just got the Master 1k 44mm with the Ice Blue dial on the fitted natural rubber strap and it is amazing. The strap is just excellent.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's cool. I've never seen a fitted isofrane style strap before.


----------



## Brocolt (Oct 20, 2019)

I have read this post a few times but never posted, A few of my DB at this time and I'm still looking for the perfect DB diver for me. I think I might be getting close just need to flip a few. looking for the right DB with T100 Flat tubes with Ceramic bezel is my goal now as I work night in the dark & still need to read the watch.

My current DB's


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Brocolt said:


> I have read this post a few times but never posted, A few of my DB at this time and I'm still looking for the perfect DB diver for me. I think I might be getting close just need to flip a few. looking for the right DB with T100 Flat tubes with Ceramic bezel is my goal now as I work night in the dark & still need to read the watch.
> 
> My current DB's
> View attachment 15505290
> ...












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This just in, DB titanium lefty. Ditched the stock black NATO it came with and upgraded to this Bond seatbelt "executive" NATO.

As an OP stated earlier, looks much nicer IRL and the after market strap really sets it off. Getting used to this lefty thing.. took a while to get used to adjusting it. Have another bigger bronze mokume lefty coming in hopefully later this year so will be interested to see how they compare wear wise.

Cons on this watch... really what's with that date window jammed between the 4 and 5. Cuts off part of the 4. Either stick it at the 3 or 6 o'clock and do it properly, or as is my preference, offer this watch in a no date! And no drilled lugs, a bit of a PITA but nowhere near as annoying as that date window.

Otherwise a great night shift work watch, the T100 tritium is great, good size, light and being quartz, set and forget (12 hours later and right on the money, to the second ).

Emailed DB asking they ensured the second hand hits the seconds marker exactly. Not sure if they read and made sure it did or just lucky! I've paid more and gotten quartz' that didn't hit the second markers... just drives me nuts!

Great price, particularly when you apply the coupon discount, both "deep" and "blue" both worked to give me a nice additional discount.

Also got the DB BoR bracelet, am waxing and waning about fitting it. It's brushed and the beads are quite flat. I'm spoilt because I've got the Nth BoR bracelet and have it on my Nth Santa Cruz... that is a killer bracelet. May look at the Uncle Seiko BoR.

If I fit it (probably will have a crack to see how it looks), I'll post some photos.
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brocolt (Oct 20, 2019)

I do like the DB titanium lefty, But I'm on this kick where all my watches must have ceramic bezels or I'm not interested. 
which means I'm going to have to kick my Alpha Marine 500 to the curb soon so I can find another ceramic replacement.


----------



## Brocolt (Oct 20, 2019)

parsig9 said:


> I just got the Master 1k 44mm with the Ice Blue dial on the fitted natural rubber strap and it is amazing. The strap is just excellent.
> 
> View attachment 15503277
> View attachment 15503279


Master 1k 44mm with the Ice Blue dial looks to have a Mother of Pearl ( MOP ) look to it. or is it just the picture with reflections


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Brocolt said:


> I do like the DB titanium lefty, But I'm on this kick where all my watches must have ceramic bezels or I'm not interested.
> which means I'm going to have to kick my Alpha Marine 500 to the curb soon so I can find another ceramic replacement.


An orange dialed one? That's a nice model.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Some more shots, this one getting a bit of wrist time until the Uncle Seiko BoR arrives and then the Tuna will get a run. Of course once the Zlatoust 46mm bronze makune lands... all bets are off then! 
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

CaptainD said:


> Can do.
> View attachment 15461291





CaptainD said:


> DB T-100 Titanium Lefty arrived. Looks better in person than the site photos would indicate. Tubes are bright!
> View attachment 15455985


 Aboard ship at 0530; this is what T-100 does best.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just the pics/crystal. One criticism is that the crystal is thick and slightly domed but not double domed I think so there are some issues with clarity at angles. Also, the AR coating is cheap and not at all what you would get from a Crystal Times one for example so as you twist the wrist it is a bit weird. I have thought of looking for a replacement but not sure the size/cost. I mean it is still a nice watch and pretty affordable but that is the one niggle. The dial color and strap are excellent.


----------



## Brocolt (Oct 20, 2019)

Just got my new DB DayNight Diver Blue sunray dial with Blue ceramic bezel nice T100 tritium tubes.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone jump on the T100 Master 2000 that dropped a few weeks ago? I had to get it - love the M2K (my favorite Deep Blue model), love the tube combo. Was priced a little higher than I was hoping for, but I didn't want to miss out since the production was limited (I think it was around 45 total pieces in the ETA 2824 and maybe only a few more in the GMT version). If I didn't already have a Batman M2K GMT I would have went with that. The blue versions look great too - was tempted, but decided to stick with black.

Deep Blue Master 2000 T100 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

Deep Blue Master 2000 T100 by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

DeepBlue is presently doing what to me is an insane "Veterans Day" deal for $199.00 on the
*DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100 TRITIUM TUBES AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- BLUE DIAL*

I just picked up this version:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watchobs said:


> DeepBlue is presently doing what to me is an insane "Veterans Day" deal for $199.00 on the
> *DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100 TRITIUM TUBES AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- BLUE DIAL*
> 
> I just picked up this version:
> View attachment 15543834








DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM TUBES ILLUMINATION - DIVE WATCHES







www.deepbluewatches.com





44mm as well DAYNIGHT 45 TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM TUBES ILLUMINATION - WATCHES

code BLUE


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Is the Veteran's Day Deep Blue deal over? Did I miss it?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

craiger said:


> Is the Veteran's Day Deep Blue deal over? Did I miss it?


I do believe that it is over, but, it might be worth a shot to try it (blue), and if it doesn't work, just remove it from your cart. No harm, no foul ;-)


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

craiger said:


> Is the Veteran's Day Deep Blue deal over? Did I miss it?


Deep Blue has 40% discount codes on everything year round, all the time. Codes 'deep' and 'blue' always work - if you meant the Veterans day deal specifically (the $199 tritdiver) - that goes until November 16th it looks like.... I've been looking at the 41mm Tritdivers for months, but its really hard to find any decent pics of them online... I just noticed yesterday that the 41mm Tritdivers have 22mm bracelets, just like the 44mm ones... I wonder if this looks too large, seeing as many 40mm dive watches have 20mm bands (zelos swordfish 40, helm komodo, etc)?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

watchobs said:


> I do believe that it is over, but, it might be worth a shot to try it (blue), and if it doesn't work, just remove it from your cart. No harm, no foul ;-)


Great advice. I used the coupon code "Instagram" which brought it down to the 199.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

DB has a standing 40% off pretty much year round. The only thing that changes is the promo code. DEEP still works.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> An orange dialed one? That's a nice model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I've got the same watch coming. Who makes that strap, I love it?


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> This just in, DB titanium lefty. Ditched the stock black NATO it came with and upgraded to this Bond seatbelt "executive" NATO.
> 
> As an OP stated earlier, looks much nicer IRL and the after market strap really sets it off. Getting used to this lefty thing.. took a while to get used to adjusting it. Have another bigger bronze mokume lefty coming in hopefully later this year so will be interested to see how they compare wear wise.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who makes this strap


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Well I broke my 1 year period of not buying a watch this morning, and ordered the Daynight T100 black dial/batman bezel. I actually need to start selling some watches now  I'm excited to get it though, will be my first black dial!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

rmeron said:


> Does anyone know who makes this strap


I got this one from...









EXECUTIVE GOLDFINGER


Introducing "The Executive" Collection Deluxe Army Green Seatbelt quality NATO Strap. Crafted from a silky soft high count nylon webbing with deluxe hardware.




www.thesydneystrapco.com





It's from Downunder, cause that's where I hang out! The seatbelt material feels far superior to your normal nato style material. The colours are somewhat more muted in real life but really compliment this watch. I'm really loving wearing it.

Also love the fact it's a "Goldfinger" model!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

watchobs said:


> DeepBlue is presently doing what to me is an insane "Veterans Day" deal for $199.00 on the
> *DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100 TRITIUM TUBES AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- BLUE DIAL*
> 
> I just picked up this version:
> View attachment 15543834


Picked up this piece this past weekend, and without a doubt (IMHO) the most worthwhile $199.00 spent on a watch, that I personally have encountered in my 15+ years of collecting. The businessman in "Bruce Wayne" would be proud, but, one of his long time arch-nemesis "Bane", not so much ;-) . Thanks DeepBlue! Here's a few pict. of the " Blue Batman"




























And unfortunately this "Veterans Day" price is no longer in effect. That said, between "Black Friday" pricing, and the holiday pricing deals that will more than likely be coming up, I'm sure the fans of DB will surely get their quota of temptation from Stan and Co. over at DB. This DB fan is more than happy with his holiday season purchase!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

watchobs said:


> Picked up this piece this past weekend, and without a doubt (IMHO) the most worthwhile $199.00 spent on a watch, that I personally have encountered in my 15+ years of collecting. The businessman in "Bruce Wayne" would be proud, but, one of his long time arch-nemesis "Bane", not so much ;-) . Thanks DeepBlue! Here's a few pict. of the " Blue Batman"
> 
> View attachment 15558149
> 
> ...


I'm seriously eyeing up the pepsi version of this. Coupon codes "cyber" or "blue" should still be in effect, no?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

craiger said:


> I'm seriously eyeing up the pepsi version of this. Coupon codes "cyber" or "blue" should still be in effect, no?


According to e-mail I got from DB a couple of day ago, the "Veterans Day" sale has ended on the Day/Night TritDiver T100 for $199.. But, as others have suggested DB is consistently doing sale pricing, so, it can't hurt to try the various codes others have posted, and worst comes to worst just cancel the transaction before you hit the "Pay" button ;-) Good luck!


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

I received my Tritdiver 41mm on Saturday. I am extremely impressed, to say the least. I'm not a watch aficionado like many of you - I had been wearing a pebble smartwatch every day for several years, and didn't have much of an interest in automatic watches until I was gifted a beautiful Porsche Series 1 Chronotimer by a close family friend as a wedding anniversary gift. I found that I loved wearing that Valjoux 7750 titanium watch, but I certainly wasn't going to wear it as an everyday beater - its too nice of a watch for that, its more for special occasions. I started searching for a daily-wearer automatic diver in the $150-300 range. The Tritdiver 44 and 41 were actually some of the first ones I looked at, and I almost bought a 41 back in July. I ended up casually browsing all of the microbrands for months, debating which model to go with. I tried to buy a Helm Komodo, was close to buying an Aragon Divemaster 42, and kind of forgot the Tritdiver, even though I initially was dead-set on tritium tubes.

Fast forward to the Veterans day sale and I was still watch-less - I jumped on the Tritdiver sale and picked up a 41mm in blue dial / back bezel. This watch is stunning in person. I've said before - Deep Blue is doing themselves a disservice with their stock photos on the watch listings. It looks like they're starting to add some real-life photos to some of their listings - this watch looks pretty incredible for the price point in real life. I'm not an expert at evaluating movement accuracy, but it looks like the NH35 is running a couple seconds fast over a few days - this is ideal for me, I can just pull out the crown for a couple seconds every few days and be good to go. The tritium illumination is pretty excellent. Some of the photos I'm linking, they really pick up the illumination a bit brighter than it is in real life, but its extremely legible as soon as you move from a light room to a dark room - you don't have to wait a half hour for your eyes to adjust to barely see it - it's easily visible even when going from bright outdoors into a pitch black room. In the middle of the night, it's very bright - I'm very pleased with it. The watch is very comfortable on the wrist, and 41mm looks like the perfect size for my 6.5" flat wrist. I ordered a Hydro 55 rubber strap with the watch, but am waiting on my springbar tool to arrive today in order to swap bands. It is certainly a heavy, extremely solid feeling watch on the bracelet.

Here's a short video of the watch in the sunlight -


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Black Friday sale currently has them at $249.00 (40% off), so at $199.00 folks grabbed an extra sweet deal. Congrats!


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

Got my springbar tool and swapped over to the silicone strap - I have to say, the Hydro 55 strap looks fantastic with the Blue/Black Tritdiver 41, and its gonna make for an excellent daily wear strap. Seeing as the bracelet doesn't have a wetsuit extension, the Hydro 55 should be perfect for winter wetsuit wear. I seriously love this watch.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

surf561 said:


> I received my Tritdiver 41mm on Saturday. I am extremely impressed, to say the least. I'm not a watch aficionado like many of you - I had been wearing a pebble smartwatch every day for several years, and didn't have much of an interest in automatic watches until I was gifted a beautiful Porsche Series 1 Chronotimer by a close family friend as a wedding anniversary gift. I found that I loved wearing that Valjoux 7750 titanium watch, but I certainly wasn't going to wear it as an everyday beater - its too nice of a watch for that, its more for special occasions. I started searching for a daily-wearer automatic diver in the $150-300 range. The Tritdiver 44 and 41 were actually some of the first ones I looked at, and I almost bought a 41 back in July. I ended up casually browsing all of the microbrands for months, debating which model to go with. I tried to buy a Helm Komodo, was close to buying an Aragon Divemaster 42, and kind of forgot the Tritdiver, even though I initially was dead-set on tritium tubes.
> 
> Fast forward to the Veterans day sale and I was still watch-less - I jumped on the Tritdiver sale and picked up a 41mm in blue dial / back bezel. This watch is stunning in person. I've said before - Deep Blue is doing themselves a disservice with their stock photos on the watch listings. It looks like they're starting to add some real-life photos to some of their listings - this watch looks pretty incredible for the price point in real life. I'm not an expert at evaluating movement accuracy, but it looks like the NH35 is running a couple seconds fast over a few days - this is ideal for me, I can just pull out the crown for a couple seconds every few days and be good to go. The tritium illumination is pretty excellent. Some of the photos I'm linking, they really pick up the illumination a bit brighter than it is in real life, but its extremely legible as soon as you move from a light room to a dark room - you don't have to wait a half hour for your eyes to adjust to barely see it - it's easily visible even when going from bright outdoors into a pitch black room. In the middle of the night, it's very bright - I'm very pleased with it. The watch is very comfortable on the wrist, and 41mm looks like the perfect size for my 6.5" flat wrist. I ordered a Hydro 55 rubber strap with the watch, but am waiting on my springbar tool to arrive today in order to swap bands. It is certainly a heavy, extremely solid feeling watch on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your first DB. It looks great, and I have to say I am a bit jealous of your 41mm. I love my 44mm but it's a bit big for my wrist. The 41mm was not yet offered when I purchased mine.

At $249, it was a good value. At $199, it's amazing! I'd be interested to see who could find a tritium tube watch with matching specs for that price. My buddies are not watch guys, but I forwarded them DB's Veterans' Day email with a personal note. I don't think any of them picked one up ;-)


----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

doughboy17 said:


> Congrats on your first DB. It looks great, and I have to say I am a bit jealous of your 41mm. I love my 44mm but it's a bit big for my wrist. The 41mm was not yet offered when I purchased mine.
> 
> At $249, it was a good value. At $199, it's amazing! I'd be interested to see who could find a tritium tube watch with matching specs for that price. My buddies are not watch guys, but I forwarded them DB's Veterans' Day email with a personal note. I don't think any of them picked one up ;-)


Thanks man - I probably should have jumped on the Tritdiver 41 back in July, but at least I got the sweet $199 deal for my months of endless browsing and indecision. I honestly love researching things though, so its been fun finding all the different microbrands and NH35 options. As far as tritium watches go, I don't think anything comes close for the price. Even outside of the pricing, I don't think there are very many semi-affordable options less than 44mm - all of Deep Blue's other options are 44-45mm, Aragon's tritium options are 45mm, Luminox and Nite are mostly quartz, Marathon's styling is kind of bland imo, and the prices keep going up from there... The Deep Blue 41mm is kind of the only option in the smaller size affordable tritium category, and luckily its an excellent option. If you feel like your 44mm is too large, it might be worth it to sell it and pick up a 41... I went kitesurfing this morning with the 41mm on the rubber strap - its already serving its intended purpose.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

surf561 said:


> If you feel like your 44mm is too large, it might be worth it to sell it and pick up a 41... I went kitesurfing this morning with the 41mm on the rubber strap - its already serving its intended purpose.


Good for you! You must be in a much nicer climate than me ;-) Don't get me wrong. I love my Tritdiver, but if I would have had the choice, I would have gone with the 41mm.

I am going through my first watch divestment as we speak and am not getting much interest at what I feel is a reasonable price. Due to that, I am less apt to try to sell my 44mm. I was a bit surprised to discover the 100 post minimum on WatchUSeek in order to post in the Sales forum.


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if the day night scuba swiss model is iso certified? Not a huge deal but have seen a few people mention in other spaces they had their watches tested and fail depth rating as well as moisture from swimming. It's only a few comments over a clue years lol just curious. Really like the dark blue day night trit scuba watch.


----------



## Joey jojo jr. shabadoo (Dec 1, 2020)

My new Diver 1000 ii 40mm in Matte red. Really nice size, sits great on my 7 1/4" wrist, and I love the hydro 55 band. My second deep blue watch and I am very happy with this one. Perfect quality and price for everyday wear.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Joey jojo jr. shabadoo said:


> My new Diver 1000 ii 40mm in Matte red. Really nice size, sits great on my 7 1/4" wrist, and I love the hydro 55 band. My second deep blue watch and I am very happy with this one. Perfect quality and price for everyday wear.
> View attachment 15576091


Sweet! @ $130 those are a steal!


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

JMGeronimo said:


> Does anyone know if the day night scuba swiss model is iso certified? Not a huge deal but have seen a few people mention in other spaces they had their watches tested and fail depth rating as well as moisture from swimming. It's only a few comments over a clue years lol just curious. Really like the dark blue day night trit scuba watch.


I don't *know *but doubt they are. ISO certification takes time and $.

Although I am disappointed to hear about moisture in watches, are you referring to Deep Blue watches? If so, and you are concerned about water resistance, ensure you properly and completely screw down all crowns before submerging and take a video of that process. It may help with any warranty claims. Never take a watch into a sauna ... or even the shower.

I trust my DB watches in the water over my ISO certified Helm and Seiko.


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

doughboy17 said:


> I don't *know *but doubt they are. ISO certification takes time and $.
> 
> Although I am disappointed to hear about moisture in watches, are you referring to Deep Blue watches? If so, and you are concerned about water resistance, ensure you properly and completely screw down all crowns before submerging and take a video of that process. It may help with any warranty claims. Never take a watch into a sauna ... or even the shower.
> 
> I trust my DB watches in the water over my ISO certified Helm and Seiko.


Yes


doughboy17 said:


> I don't *know *but doubt they are. ISO certification takes time and $.
> 
> Although I am disappointed to hear about moisture in watches, are you referring to Deep Blue watches? If so, and you are concerned about water resistance, ensure you properly and completely screw down all crowns before submerging and take a video of that process. It may help with any warranty claims. Never take a watch into a sauna ... or even the shower.
> 
> I trust my DB watches in the water over my ISO certified Helm and Seiko.


Yes , one person stated moisture entered with a screwed down crown. Another said a cracked crystal was taking 4plus months to replace. I understand they are a micro brand so service isn't standard. Just trying to convince myself to get one I guess, started a thread about it lol.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

How have you fellow Canadians fared with Deep Blue? I have my eye on them, but my lord, between the exchange rate and the lack of a post option it's a little more difficult to justify.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

JMGeronimo said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes , one person stated moisture entered with a screwed down crown. Another said a cracked crystal was taking 4plus months to replace. I understand they are a micro brand so service isn't standard. Just trying to convince myself to get one I guess, started a thread about it lol.


First off:There is NO SUCH thing as ISO CERTIFICATION.ISO 6425 is a SET OF PARAMETERS to be followed to be considered a "Divers"watch..As MOST EVERY Diver available today is Manufactured IN ISO Compliant Facilities THIS POINT IS RENDERED MOOTE!
Second:ANY problems you are reading about ARE YEARS & YEARS OLD!I have supported Stan & DB watches from his very first release & NEVER had a single problem out of about 10-12 DB's owned,NEVER!DB watches are a SUPERB value for $ & ABSOLUTELY HANDS DOWN BEST T100 GTLS watches available today!


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> First off:There is NO SUCH thing as ISO CERTIFICATION.ISO 6425 is a SET OF PARAMETERS to be followed to be considered a "Divers"watch..As MOST EVERY Diver available today is Manufactured IN ISO Compliant Facilities THIS POINT IS RENDERED MOOTE!
> Second:ANY problems you are reading about ARE YEARS & YEARS OLD!I have supported Stan & DB watches from his very first release & NEVER had a single problem out of about 10-12 DB's owned,NEVER!DB watches are a SUPERB value for $ & ABSOLUTELY HANDS DOWN BEST T100 GTLS watches available today!
> View attachment 15576376


Thank you, I understand all things have issues, there are just so few examples of Deep Blues out there I guess. Thank you. I have seen you post as well.


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

I also have read of Marathons issues awhile ago with trit tubes coming loose as well as a couple other negatives. That's why I asked current members.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Camaro95 said:


> How have you fellow Canadians fared with Deep Blue? I have my eye on them, but my lord, between the exchange rate and the lack of a post option it's a little more difficult to justify.


I've got a bunch, broke a few(abnormal conditions, caused by me), when there was still a Deep Blue Canada branch, it was still cheaper to buy one off the US site(sale codes only worked on US site).

I've moved on a bit from the brand(every brand except Seiko) due to the trap that is modding, but the ones I've got(12 I think) are still appreciated and worn a bit.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Joey jojo jr. shabadoo (Dec 1, 2020)

Camaro95 said:


> How have you fellow Canadians fared with Deep Blue? I have my eye on them, but my lord, between the exchange rate and the lack of a post option it's a little more difficult to justify.


Yeah, shipping was a bit high from usa, but was very fast at least. I paid about $75 cad total for shipping and duty. But using their 40% off code It evens the price out to where you are still getting good value. All in my diver 1000 ii was around $250 canadian. I am happy with my watch and it's quality at that price.


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, I have a Deep blue on the way, 
DAYNIGHT SCUBA TRITIUM DNSCUBASW200DARKBLUE 1 899.00
T-100 SWISS AUTOMATIC
DARK BLUE DIAL to be specific. This will be my first swiss, looked at timegraphers and a few other tools lately. Of course they had a 40 percent discount going.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> First off:There is NO SUCH thing as ISO CERTIFICATION.ISO 6425 is a SET OF PARAMETERS to be followed to be considered a "Divers"watch..As MOST EVERY Diver available today is Manufactured IN ISO Compliant Facilities THIS POINT IS RENDERED MOOTE!
> Second:ANY problems you are reading about ARE YEARS & YEARS OLD!I have supported Stan & DB watches from his very first release & NEVER had a single problem out of about 10-12 DB's owned,NEVER!DB watches are a SUPERB value for $ & ABSOLUTELY HANDS DOWN BEST T100 GTLS watches available today!
> View attachment 15576376


A little passionate about Deep Blue? Lots of yelling happening in this post.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

wheelbuilder said:


> A little passionate about Deep Blue? Lots of yelling happening in this post.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I DO NOT YELL,I SIMPLY SPEAK AT A LEVEL EVERYONE CAN HEAR!


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> First off:There is NO SUCH thing as ISO CERTIFICATION.ISO 6425 is a SET OF PARAMETERS to be followed to be considered a "Divers"watch..As MOST EVERY Diver available today is Manufactured IN ISO Compliant Facilities THIS POINT IS RENDERED MOOTE!
> Second:ANY problems you are reading about ARE YEARS & YEARS OLD!I have supported Stan & DB watches from his very first release & NEVER had a single problem out of about 10-12 DB's owned,NEVER!DB watches are a SUPERB value for $ & ABSOLUTELY HANDS DOWN BEST T100 GTLS watches available today!
> View attachment 15576376


I love the Coke Tritdiver. The exact one I have. Good to know that most divers are made in ISO compliant facilities and that an E8 diver can vouch for the utility of DBs.


----------



## Rangerdoc67 (Jan 21, 2020)

JMGeronimo said:


> Well, I have a Deep blue on the way,
> DAYNIGHT SCUBA TRITIUM DNSCUBASW200DARKBLUE 1 899.00
> T-100 SWISS AUTOMATIC
> DARK BLUE DIAL to be specific. This will be my first swiss, looked at timegraphers and a few other tools lately. Of course they had a 40 percent discount going.


You'll love that watch, I've had mine for 9 months now and it's a great watch


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

First lume shot.


----------



## Mario_CL (Dec 5, 2020)

ChaseOne said:


> Smurf on a grey nato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Question: your watch is ice blue mate... right?... (I'm asking because I understand that now they have a sunray ice blue... but I don't find pictures of it)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mario_CL (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi to everyone

I'm new here and also the owner of a splendid Deep Blue Master 1K 44mm light blue.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

These "Master 1K v2's" are pretty cool for the price - much better lume than the 1st round! I couldn't resist....


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Mario_CL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question: your watch is ice blue mate... right?... (I'm asking because I understand that now they have a sunray ice blue... but I don't find pictures of it)
> 
> Thanks a lot


Matte Ice blue is what they call it now...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario_CL (Dec 5, 2020)

ChaseOne said:


> Matte Ice blue is what they call it now...
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Thanks but they have both at the marketplace...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Mario_CL said:


> Thanks but they have both at the marketplace...
> 
> View attachment 15583350


The one I have is Matte Blue. That being said, I really like the look of the Sunray...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Mario_CL said:


> Thanks but they have both at the marketplace...
> 
> View attachment 15583350


Hi Mario,

Here are the links to either watch. They are in fact different:






MASTER 1000 II 44MM AUTOMATIC DIVER BLACK CERAMIC BEZEL – SUNRAY ICE BLUE DIAL STRAP - SOLD OUT







www.deepbluewatches.com










MASTER 1000 II 44MM AUTOMATIC DIVER BLACK CERAMIC BEZEL – MATTE ICE BLUE DIAL STRAP - MASTER 1000 GEN2 44MM AUTOMATIC STRAP DIVER







www.deepbluewatches.com


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_#Master1000Gen2 #Bond *





















*_


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tough to beat the value of the sea quest 1000


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

*For anyone that has had or has a DB Alpha Marine 500 45mm*, does it wear big, small, or true to dimensions?

I was ecstatic when I saw those dropped on their website today but decimated when I saw it was the 44 (45) mm. That 52mm lug to lug is killing me. I would have purchased a red one by now, if it was the 42mm. Thanks.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> *For anyone that has had or has a DB Alpha Marine 500 45mm*, does it wear big, small, or true to dimensions?
> 
> I was ecstatic when I saw those dropped on their website today but decimated when I saw it was the 44 (45) mm. That 52mm lug to lug is killing me. I would have purchased a red one by now, if it was the 42mm. Thanks.


I CANNOT BELIEVE THEY'RE BACK!!!! I am so thankful that my infant daughter can't sleep for sh*t tonight and I saw your post. I always regretted selling my white/orange AM500 and now I get to purchase the color way I always coveted, the smurf!!! $250 for a 9015 powered diver with these specs?!? It took so much willpower to not order 3 or 4 of them. Ugh, so happy right now.

To answer your question, they wear true to size IMO. The bezel is on the thinner side so the face looks bigger, but the 15mm height proportions it well. I remember my old AMs were 45mm, so I'm glad to see them down a bit from that. Honestly, though, at this price, you might as well pick one up. It's cheaper than I paid for secondhand prices before.


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

Waiting on my rubber straps from them, decided the standard instead of the accordion style. Mines a tad heavy for daily wear and the bracelet will eventually be destroyed if I wear it to work.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I CANNOT BELIEVE THEY'RE BACK!!!! I am so thankful that my infant daughter can't sleep for sh*t tonight and I saw your post. I always regretted selling my white/orange AM500 and now I get to purchase the color way I always coveted, the smurf!!! $250 for a 9015 powered diver with these specs?!? It took so much willpower to not order 3 or 4 of them. Ugh, so happy right now.
> 
> To answer your question, they wear true to size IMO. The bezel is on the thinner side so the face looks bigger, but the 15mm height proportions it well. I remember my old AMs were 45mm, so I'm glad to see them down a bit from that. Honestly, though, at this price, you might as well pick one up. It's cheaper than I paid for secondhand prices before.


Thanks for the feedback, and I love your taste in watch brands! Sorry to hear about your daughter though. Mine didn't sleep through the night for the first 6 months.

I appreciate the encouragement but am still debating. The price is amazing! I was expecting to pay significantly more, but I only have a 6.75" wrist ... and that was before COVID hit and reduced my gym time. I have a DB Daynight Tritdiver @ 44mm and 51mm lug to lug and that even looks too big on me at times. ... and if I buy another automatic, I need to spend money on a bigger winder


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, and I love your taste in watch brands! Sorry to hear about your daughter though. Mine didn't sleep through the night for the first 6 months.
> 
> I appreciate the encouragement but am still debating. The price is amazing! I was expecting to pay significantly more, but I only have a 6.75" wrist ... and that was before COVID hit and reduced my gym time. I have a DB Daynight Tritdiver @ 44mm and 51mm lug to lug and that even looks too big on me at times. ... and if I buy another automatic, I need to spend money on a bigger winder


Thanks! She's conspiring against me and my sleep. Interestingly enough, DB has produced a 42mm AM500 in the past. I believe it was their Swiss movement (2824?) batch. I just looked and cannot find any anywhere, though. They've also produced AMs with tritium, so maybe I shouldn't be so surprised that they're back; this must be their 4th or so iteration of them. So maybe they'll come back at 42mm in the future again, too.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Thanks! She's conspiring against me and my sleep. Interestingly enough, DB has produced a 42mm AM500 in the past. I believe it was their Swiss movement (2824?) batch. I just looked and cannot find any anywhere, though. They've also produced AMs with tritium, so maybe I shouldn't be so surprised that they're back; this must be their 4th or so iteration of them. So maybe they'll come back at 42mm in the future again, too.


How was the *dial lume* on your prior Alpha Marine? I know the red lume on the hands/indicies on the one I am considering will be *completely *gone within an hour or two (red is supposed to last less than the orange lume on my Helm) but it is a moot point re: actual readability, if the dial lume is solid. Thanks; sorry to keep bothering you.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> How was the *dial lume* on your prior Alpha Marine? I know the red lume on the hands/indicies on the one I am considering will be *completely *gone within an hour or two (red is supposed to last less than the orange lume on my Helm) but it is a moot point re: actual readability, if the dial lume is solid. Thanks; sorry to keep bothering you.


Not a bother at all!

Full disclosure: I had both AMs prior to REALLY being into watches, therefore I wasn't as observant and knowledgeable about what I should expect with a certain feature. That said, I remember the dial glowed like the moon very intensely right away, but i cannot remember the duration. I THINK it was adequate. The hands on my orange handed AM definitely flew brighter and (probably) longer than my blue handed version. Neither of my old AMs had the lumed bezel.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

It arrived today. It's every bit of 44mm bc of the narrow bezel. Wears considerably bigger than my other 44/52/15mm DB, IMO. It's a great watch, especially for the price, but I'm glad I only ordered one (because of the size). I still can't figure out why DB is so opposed to screw links; even the bracelet on my $800 (AFTER 40% off, btw) DayNight Rescue GMT has tension pins.

Sorry for the sh*t quality pic, putting the kid to sleep with crap lighting the room.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It arrived today. It's every bit of 44mm bc of the narrow bezel. Wears considerably bigger than my other 44/52/15mm DB, IMO. It's a great watch, especially for the price, but I'm glad I only ordered one (because of the size). I still can't figure out why DB is so opposed to screw links; even the bracelet on my $800 (AFTER 40% off, btw) DayNight Rescue GMT has tension pins.
> 
> Sorry for the sh*t quality pic, putting the kid to sleep with crap lighting the room.
> 
> View attachment 15610801


Nice color combo! So, is the bracelet pin and collar or tension pins? How big are your wrists? Now, I am getting a little nervous. I may need to give my brother permission to yell, "Yeah, booyyeeee!" or "Flava Flave in the house!" whenever he sees me wearing it.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> Nice color combo! So, is the bracelet pin and collar or tension pins? How big are your wrists? Now, I am getting a little nervous. I may need to give my brother permission to yell, "Yeah, booyyeeee!" or "Flava Flave in the house!" whenever he sees me wearing it.


Tension. If they were pin and collar I would've jumped outta my second story window. Last I measured, my wrist was 7.5", but that's faulty data now because I stopped going to the gym. I'm guessing I'm between 7 and 7.25. I can type that in all caps at you every day for a reasonable price.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I can type that in all caps at you every day for a reasonable price.


LOL

Yeah, I measured the top of my wrist before ordering it. The top of my wrist is flat and just over 53mm wide, so I knew I was taking a chance on my pre-COVID 6.75" wrist. I convinced myself to purchase because of my desire for the AM and the fact that my Seiko chronograph was 44mm and had a thin bezel. That Seiko wore big due to the bezel, but I believe the AM's bezel won't be as thin. I may see if it wears any smaller on a blue zulu strap I have.

Glad to hear they are tension pins and not pin and collar. I'm fine with the tension pins but putting a dab of blue thread locker on screw pins works best for me. My Seiko BFK uses p&c, and I am missing a collar from one pin. I figured if it was p&c, I could see if the collar from one of the removed links fit my Seiko pin.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This Holiday Season's Deep Blue sales beckoned..... Yet another Master 1000 II release, they call this "Vintage", and it's pretty nice for a couple sea notes ? Ceramic inky back dial, framed date window is a nice touch. The vintage toning is actually nicely done. A cream color vs that faux orangey that's so misused. It's a beast, but it's kinda nice for the price.










Not such a flattering angle.....


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

I really am digging mine, and don't understand the hate some of the yt guys have for them. The recon models are calling me but so are a few others lol.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

After ordering it on Dec. 18, I finally received my Alpha Marine 500 on Dec. 28. Although I certainly wish the 42mm AM would have been offered, the 44mm does _not _wear *larger *than I had _feared_. In fact, it may wear a little smaller than I estimated ... but it does not wear small. This is a poor quality photo of it on my 6.75" wrist.

BTW, if anyone has been waiting on a USPS package, try completing the form at the link below. Once I submitted the form, my watch moved after sitting in Brooklyn for nine (9) days. https://emailus.usps.com/s/


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

doughboy17 said:


> After ordering it on Dec. 18, I finally received my Alpha Marine 500 on Dec. 28. Although I certainly wish the 42mm AM would have been offered, the 44mm does _not _wear *larger *than I had _feared_. In fact, it may wear a little smaller than I estimated ... but it does not wear small. This is a poor quality photo of it on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> BTW, if anyone has been waiting on a USPS package, try completing the form at the link below. Once I submitted the form, my watch moved after sitting in Brooklyn for nine (9) days. https://emailus.usps.com/s/
> View attachment 15623480


Those dimensions and l2l look perfect for your wrist. Nice piece.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> Those dimensions and l2l look perfect for your wrist. Nice piece.


Thank you. Although I think you may be being a bit kind  re: the size, I think it actually does look better on _my _wrist than my DB Daynight Tritdiver (44mm, 51mm l2l).

I have always wanted an Alpha Marine and just could not pass it up at the discounted price. I was expecting to pay significantly more. I plan to post a full review of the AM later in 2021, but the bezel action is excellent and the lume is good enough to tell the time after at least eight (8) hours.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Deep Blue are my favorite casual, inexpensive pieces. Solid and great looking.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It was a Deep Blue Holiday...


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

So I'm a liar, a big fat liar. I bought another Alpha Marine despite the larger-than-ideal size. I couldn't pass up an opportunity to re-own a watch that I always regretted selling. To shake things up a big, I went with the engineer bracelet. It came yesterday and everything is in fine working worker. It seems to be running more accurately than my other AM500 (+6 vs +10). Definitely was NOT happy to come across pins and collars in the bracelet while resizing. The collars in an engineer are just so damn small. I'm still trying to decide if I like the "3-D" end links. I guess they add a little pop, but it makes cleaning much more difficult. Still though, for $322 after shipping, I got my watch back. If I remember correctly, it's how much I paid for the used version 4 years ago. As always, apologies for my complete **** photography stills.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> So I'm a liar, a big fat liar. I bought another Alpha Marine despite the larger-than-ideal size. I couldn't pass up an opportunity to re-own a watch that I always regretted selling. To shake things up a big, I went with the engineer bracelet. It came yesterday and everything is in fine working worker. It seems to be running more accurately than my other AM500 (+6 vs +10). Definitely was NOT happy to come across pins and collars in the bracelet while resizing. The collars in an engineer are just so damn small. I'm still trying to decide if I like the "3-D" end links. I guess they add a little pop, but it makes cleaning much more difficult. Still though, for $322 after shipping, I got my watch back. If I remember correctly, it's how much I paid for the used version 4 years ago. As always, apologies for my complete **** photography stills.
> 
> View attachment 15639311


Nice! I like the end links and think it looks outstanding on the engineer. You must either wear your watches in dirtier environments than me or clean them much better than me to be concerned about cleaning the end links.  My AM is running about +6 s/d and it is starting to settle down a bit, so I am hoping to get +3 to +5 s/d out of it, eventually.

DB has revamped its website recently, and I would suggest that they:

provide a L2L measurement on _all_ their listings similar to the AM listing and
include details on the bracelet fastening system (like the old listings), especially if it varies across options for the same watch model (i.e. engineer vs. oyster).


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ORANGE







*


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Deep Blue Titanium lefty diver


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Diver 1000 II,41mm...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried to change the bezel insert of the 40mm diver 1000? Or knows if Deep Blue can change it for you? I'm not so keen on the SKX style. Thanks.


----------



## Mario_CL (Dec 5, 2020)

the new Master 1000 II Teal Sunray


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Just picked up this Military (NorthAmerica) Diver 300 off of this the latest introduction to the D/B lineup. Can't believe you can pick up this all lume "North America" dial, with the reliable workhorse NH36 movement, on a choice of S/S bracelets (I went with the Engineer style), for less than $210. delivered. Nicely done Stan & crew at D/B! Hopefully my order will arrive by early next week, in the meantime here's a stock pict.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

watchobs said:


> Just picked up this Military (NorthAmerica) Diver 300 off of this the latest introduction to the D/B lineup. Can't believe you can pick up this all lume "North America" dial, with the reliable workhorse NH36 movement, on a choice of S/S bracelets (I went with the Engineer style), for less than $210. delivered. Nicely done Stan & crew at D/B! Hopefully my order will arrive by early next week, in the meantime here's a stock pict.
> 
> View attachment 15743639


We would love to see some wrist shots when this arrives.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing an oldie but a goodie today.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

I have 6 Deep Blues
Some of my favorites..


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

watchobs said:


> Just picked up this Military (NorthAmerica) Diver 300 off of this the latest introduction to the D/B lineup. Can't believe you can pick up this all lume "North America" dial, with the reliable workhorse NH36 movement, on a choice of S/S bracelets (I went with the Engineer style), for less than $210. delivered. Nicely done Stan & crew at D/B! Hopefully my order will arrive by early next week, in the meantime here's a stock pict.
> 
> View attachment 15743639


Any chance of a real world photo yet?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

guspech750 said:


> Wearing an oldie but a goodie today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the yellow dial version of the Master Explorer. I think the dial is just outstanding on this model.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

I just did a quick scroll and didn't see this yet;

Deep Blue Watches is having a sale on ALL "green watches" for St Paddy's day.

For example: the Master 1000 is down to $199. And yes....the ongoing coupon codes work (tested with code "deep")...brings the price down to $119.

This is just an example. There are other "green" models are on sale. 

I have a 40mm hulk in bound. 40 is small for me but I'm interested to see how it sits with the wide lug width and what I'm assuming is a generous l2l. (Any real world wrist shots would be appreciated while I'm waiting for my first green watch)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nighthawk said:


> I have the yellow dial version of the Master Explorer. I think the dial is just outstanding on this model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Those dials are awesome. So much detail.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> I just did a quick scroll and didn't see this yet;
> 
> Deep Blue Watches is having a sale on ALL "green watches" for St Paddy's day.
> 
> ...


The $119 nice price is excellent for what you get! I believe the Diver 1000 II has a 49mm l2l.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

doughboy17 said:


> The $119 nice price is excellent for what you get! I believe the Diver 1000 II has a 49mm l2l.


I'm really looking forward to this inbound. Anyone have any idea how long it takes to Canada?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

craiger said:


> I'm really looking forward to this inbound. Anyone have any idea how long it takes to Canada?


Did you pick any of the courier options?

If so, a few business days.. or a week and a bit. I've had both.

I can't remember if there was a regular mail shipping option for Canucks.. but, if so, it's pretty crazy variable right now.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Did you pick any of the courier options?
> 
> If so, a few business days.. or a week and a bit. I've had both.
> 
> ...


I was trying to see what the pricing options were for the different shipping options and accidentally selected FedEx. I find it a little strange that the site doesn't let you see the estimated shipping until after the order is placed (at least on mobile view). Still an absolutely amazing price for these specs.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Did you pick any of the courier options?
> 
> If so, a few business days.. or a week and a bit. I've had both.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info btw.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

craiger said:


> I was trying to see what the pricing options were for the different shipping options and accidentally selected FedEx. I find it a little strange that the site doesn't let you see the estimated shipping until after the order is placed (at least on mobile view). Still an absolutely amazing price for these specs.


I've always picked the FedEx option, 3-5 business days. You will have to pay customs/broker fees, but even with that, still a good deal.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

40mm is such a great size for these.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> (Any real world wrist shots would be appreciated while I'm waiting for my first green watch)


These are crappy shots but at least you can see how it sits on my 6.75" (now maybe closer to 6.5" with COVID stress) wrist.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

TexasTee said:


> 40mm is such a great size for these.
> 
> View attachment 15775520
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Texas. Love the shark mesh. What's your wrist size?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

doughboy17 said:


> These are crappy shots but at least you can see how it sits on my 6.75" (now maybe closer to 6.5" with COVID stress) wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15775876
> 
> ...


Man, that sizing is perfect. Thanks for posting.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> Man, that sizing is perfect. Thanks for posting.


Glad to hear it. I hope you enjoy it. It's become my new beater watch on that strap (first silicone strap for me) because it is so comfortable and the watch is built like a tank.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I just ordered one of their tritium watches with a polycarbonate case. Something light, inexpensive, fun. Seems derived from comparable Luminox watches. I’m sure it will be fine, but has anyone ever had issues with their poly watch cases?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

craiger said:


> Looks awesome Texas. Love the shark mesh. What's your wrist size?


Thanks....About 7 1/4


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my Deep Star today.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I recently sold a Master 1000 that was perfectly fine but too similar to other watches - wasn't wearing it much. Proceeds mostly paid for this - I'll wear this the way I would a Luminox or G Shock, the watch most likely to get dirty or whacked. Weighs next to nothing, and the tritium is fun - T25, photo makes it look brighter than it is, but it's legible all night.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont think ive posted my DB collection in a while. here are the ones Ive owned over the years. (that i can remember)

1. Sun Diver III 1K









2. Sea Ram 500 Chrono









3. Nato Diver 300 Grey dial









4. Nato Diver 300 Black on Black









5. Deep Star 1000 Swiss movement










Im starting to get that DB itch again, I want another one. One that i regret not getting back in the day was the original Alpha Marine, Such a beautiful dial!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Don't know if I put this up on this thread yet:

New arrival this week
Gen 2 Diver 1000
Sapphire Crystal
Ceramic Bezel
Display Caseback
Amazing jubilee bracelet
40 mm (7.25" wrist)
Bezel action is perfection with zero back play
Pics don't do this justice

Edit: Deep Blue CS actually messaged me to make sure I got it ok. I though that was cool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

craiger said:


> Don't know if I put this up on this thread yet:
> 
> New arrival this week
> Gen 2 Diver 1000
> ...


Nice. Those seem a tremendous value. 

How's the lume?

Seem DB can be hit or miss on lume across the models.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice. Those seem a tremendous value.
> 
> How's the lume?
> 
> Seem DB can be hit or miss on lume across the models.


The lume on this one is pretty amazing. Burns very bright for a while before settling down. I noticed it was still good a couple hours of darkness. I might take it to work to see how it holds up over an entire night (I work 24hr shifts).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

craiger said:


> The lume on this one is pretty amazing. Burns very bright for a while before settling down. I noticed it was still good a couple hours of darkness. I might take it to work to see how it holds up over an entire night (I work 24hr shifts).


Thanks!

That's good hearin.


----------



## Knoxp (Mar 17, 2021)

What are the chances that the Tridiver T-100 41 will come out with a white dial like the newest GSAR from Marathon?


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


> I dont think ive posted my DB collection in a while. here are the ones Ive owned over the years. (that i can remember)
> 
> 1. Sun Diver III 1K
> View attachment 15787936
> ...


Love that Sea Ram! Is that a white ceramic bezel? If so that's what I've been waiting for . . . wishing for a remake!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Knoxp said:


> What are the chances that the Tridiver T-100 41 will come out with a white dial like the newest GSAR from Marathon?


I certainly hope they do this with the 41mm. I believe they do offer this option with the 44mm.


----------



## Knoxp (Mar 17, 2021)

That’s a great find. Only if it had a black bezel instead of red and blue... wonder if it could be changed easily.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> Don't know if I put this up on this thread yet:
> 
> New arrival this week
> Gen 2 Diver 1000
> ...


Glad you finally received it! Good to know about the jubilee bracelet. The DB website photos of the jubilee never seem to make it look that good. I second that the bezel has absolutely zero back play. I have quite a few good bezels but when it comes to back play, the Diver 1000 and my Helm are the best.



craiger said:


> The lume on this one is pretty amazing. Burns very bright for a while before settling down. I noticed it was still good a couple hours of darkness. I might take it to work to see how it holds up over an entire night (I work 24hr shifts).


You can absolutely see it 8+ hrs. later in a dark room with adjusted eyes. I plan to take my Diver 1000 with me as my sole watch on my beach vacation around Memorial Day.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

FLA45fan said:


> Love that Sea Ram! Is that a white ceramic bezel? If so that's what I've been waiting for . . . wishing for a remake!


Yes sir it is! I really loved and miss that Sea Ram! I think the biggest reason I traded it out was its size. its just too damn big, and with 24mm lugs it looked like a monster on the wrist. I wish they would remake that Sea Ram in a smaller 40 or 42mm version.


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


> Yes sir it is! I really loved and miss that Sea Ram! I think the biggest reason I traded it out was its size. its just too damn big, and with 24mm lugs it looked like a monster on the wrist. I wish they would remake that Sea Ram in a smaller 40 or 42mm version.


That would be near perfect. Do you remember what they cost originally?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

FLA45fan said:


> That would be near perfect. Do you remember what they cost originally?


It's been so long. I want to say probably between 350-450? I don't really remember, I'm sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

New work watch. It's now on a black Hydro 91, though.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> New work watch. It's now on a black Hydro 91, though.
> View attachment 15836931


Great looking watch. Is the besel insert black or grey in real life?


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> New work watch. It's now on a black Hydro 91, though.
> View attachment 15836931


Watchya flyin'?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

craiger said:


> Great looking watch. Is the besel insert black or grey in real life?


It's definitely not grey but it's not really a deep black either. Powdered black? Whatevs; $200 that includes a textured ceramic bezel insert? Count me in. Not so fun fact: that jubilee is pin/collar.



doughboy17 said:


> Watchya flyin'?


Airbus


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It's definitely not grey but it's not really a deep black either. Powdered black? Whatevs; $200 that includes a textured ceramic bezel insert? Count me in. Not so fun fact: that jubilee is pin/collar.
> 
> Airbus


Powdered black sounds awesome.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Airbus


Nice! I have a good friend that is a commercial pilot and although thankful for the options he was offered during COVID, he is happy to be back to work. I gave up my dream of owning my own plane when my wife told me she was pregnant with our second child two weeks before I planned to start ground school.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

So most probably have autos. I have a Seamaster 500m quartz that is dead. Not the battery, dead. Come to find out, my buddy has 4 he says are dead. They are only a few years old. I think I changed battery once. I e-mailed DB to see what to do about service, but no responce.

So, is tbis a common ptoblem? Their quartz dont last? DB have good service?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15840529


great shot!


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Powerman said:


> So most probably have autos. I have a Seamaster 500m quartz that is dead. Not the battery, dead. Come to find out, my buddy has 4 he says are dead. They are only a few years old. I think I changed battery once. I e-mailed DB to see what to do about service, but no responce.
> 
> So, is tbis a common ptoblem? Their quartz dont last? DB have good service?


Hmm you too? Love the look of my DB 1000m Gen 2 White 44mm but lately it's been stopping overnight if it doesn't get a full day of wear and rarely gets to the next evening if I have worn it for a full day. An email to DB has not been answered for a week now. I've been thinking about buying an orange face driver to the collection . . . I've had great response from Aragon and Steeldive (Watchdive) when emailed. Come to think of it, my purchases from Watchdive in Shenzhen, China arrived in 3 1/2 days 8800 miles, shipped free DHL. Aragon, 125 miles 5 days, and Deep Blue 1100 miles in six days, for $18 ups. Wonder who gets my next $200 . . .


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

FLA45fan said:


> Hmm you too? Love the look of my DB 1000m Gen 2 White 44mm but lately it's been stopping overnight if it doesn't get a full day of wear and rarely gets to the next evening if I have worn it for a full day. An email to DB has not been answered for a week now. I've been thinking about buying an orange face driver to the collection . . . I've had great response from Aragon and Steeldive (Watchdive) when emailed. Come to think of it, my purchases from Watchdive in Shenzhen, China arrived in 3 1/2 days 8800 miles, shipped free DHL. Aragon, 125 miles 5 days, and Deep Blue 1100 miles in six days, for $18 ups. Wonder who gets my next $200 . . .


Sorry to hear of your challenges. Reading DB's Contact portion of its website, it appears they give themselves 9 business days to respond . I am not trying to make excuses for them but anticipate businesses in NYC and large cities in Cali may be challenged with the draconian COIVD measures in place there. If you are questioning the power reserve, have you tried fulling winding it (calibercorner.com is good to determine how much winding that is), setting it on your nightstand, and timing it until it stops? I try to do that within months of me first getting a watch. Depending upon the watch, movement, and level of and type of activity when worn, duration can vary.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes Deep Blue doesn’t have the greatest reputation for customer service. I’ve heard a few good stores and quite a few stories about how difficult they are to get a response from. If they don’t reply to the email in a few days, I’d suggest maybe phoning them. If you can get one of them on the phone it might help to resolve your issue quicker. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Powerman said:


> So most probably have autos. I have a Seamaster 500m quartz that is dead. Not the battery, dead. Come to find out, my buddy has 4 he says are dead. They are only a few years old. I think I changed battery once. I e-mailed DB to see what to do about service, but no responce.
> 
> So, is tbis a common ptoblem? Their quartz dont last? DB have good service?


I have two quartz DB's, one came (second hand) with a nearly dead battery. Got it swapped out. Both are now ticking right along. One person with four dead quartz DB's? Without knowing more, I'd probably suggest taking to a good jeweler/watch shop (not the guys in the little booth at the mall), try some battery changes and go from there. One would figure of the 4, at least 2-3 would start running again with a fresh battery. If not, well, don't bother buying a lottery ticket.

I must say, over the past couple decades, I've probably had a 15+ quartz watches, most more 'econo'-class and can only remember two 'failing.'

$.02 worth,
- M


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Boss1 said:


> I have two quartz DB's, one came (second hand) with a nearly dead battery. Got it swapped out. Both are now ticking right along. One person with four dead quartz DB's? Without knowing more, I'd probably suggest taking to a good jeweler/watch shop (not the guys in the little booth at the mall), try some battery changes and go from there. One would figure of the 4, at least 2-3 would start running again with a fresh battery. If not, well, don't bother buying a lottery ticket.
> 
> I must say, over the past couple decades, I've probably had a 15+ quartz watches, most more 'econo'-class and can only remember two 'failing.'
> 
> ...


Right! Its just so crazy. I have a little hard time thinking the 4 are truly dead too... but he says they are dead. But mine... I can't believe 1 is dead. I took mine to a watch/clock shop. Been here for 40 years. It's dead. And for them to put a new movement in... $120. Which isn't horrible... but not exactly worth it either. You have to figure everything dies eventually... but a quartz movement dying within 5 years... crazy. Never did get a response from DB.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Powerman said:


> Right! Its just so crazy. I have a little hard time thinking the 4 are truly dead too... but he says they are dead. But mine... I can't believe 1 is dead. I took mine to a watch/clock shop. Been here for 40 years. It's dead. And for them to put a new movement in... $120. Which isn't horrible... but not exactly worth it either. You have to figure everything dies eventually... but a quartz movement dying within 5 years... crazy. Never did get a response from DB.


I'm unsure how long you have had your quartz watches, but I had to replace the movement in a Swiss Quartz watch after about 8 years and some of mine need to be cleaned every 5-6 years or so. I have a solid watchmaker with reasonable prices. Cost of Ronda movement and replacement was $50 about 6 years ago.


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Ok so Deep Blue did respond with an email asking if I wanted to send it in but they never answered the question I presented . . . "head shake" 
Anyhow it works great if after I take it off a winder I just hand wind it fully. 

Headed for the Keys for a couple of days . . . wearing a Steeldive tuna. I'll be contemplating a Heimdallr Orange Monster while I'm there . . .

Edit:
Right after I posted the above, I checked the Watchdive website - the HOM is out of stock. I emailed them with a back in stock inquiry. I received an answer almost immediately, on a Sunday, during a 5 day national holiday. Stan, are you listening? . . .


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

FLA45fan said:


> Ok so Deep Blue did respond with an email asking if I wanted to send it in


So there's your customer service! Now they're shaking their heads...

I've been impressed with my few Deep Blue experiences. They're products just keep getting better & better, and they do respond to requests and inquiries that I've had

Have fun in the Keys! Keep your crown tight, and move those arms!


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Well, to be fair, DB did answer and offer to look at it. They may not have folks who can engage in lengthy email communication chains. Rather than try to diagnose remotely (and someone in customer service might not be able to), its probably just multiple times more efficient to have the customer send the watch in and resolve the issue.

I don't have any experience with them, but there are aftermarket watch service providers that advertise specifically for DB watches:

Deep Blue Watch Repair (timesticking.com)

As to folks working on a Sunday? Quite honestly, IMHO, unless its a critical job (doctor/nurse in a hospital, etc), I'd prefer they were home with their family. Can't think of much with recreational use watches as being _*that*_ critical. I'd be willing to wait a day. My $.02 worth.

- M


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> So there's your customer service! Now they're shaking their heads...
> 
> I've been impressed with my few Deep Blue experiences. They're products just keep getting better & better, and they do respond to requests and inquiries that I've had
> 
> Have fun in the Keys! Keep your crown tight, and move those arms!





Boss1 said:


> Well, to be fair, DB did answer and offer to look at it. They may not have folks who can engage in lengthy email communication chains. Rather than try to diagnose remotely (and someone in customer service might not be able to), its probably just multiple times more efficient to have the customer send the watch in and resolve the issue.
> 
> I don't have any experience with them, but there are aftermarket watch service providers that advertise specifically for DB watches:
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you for your responses! And I appreciate the link to the service center.

I guess that it's just that I am a bit disappointed that a simple question about the operation of the product took so long to receive any response, let alone a "Have you tried . . . " I don't know, maybe I am spoiled and expect more. No, I don't expect an answer on a Sunday or even over a weekend. But quite frankly if I can get a response from another company on a Sunday during their country's national holiday in less than an hour vs 8 days . . . 
I do appreciate good service and I respond in kind by tipping or continued purchases, etc. And don't get me wrong, I love my Deep Blue (see my avatar). I just think in this day and age with competition being what it is, a more prompt response is appreciated.


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Recently acquired, somewhat elusive Pro Tac Quartz Diver...Love. It.  Photos don't do the blue face justice. The Orange minute hand gives it just the right amount of 'pop' of color. When it's turn comes up or just in the mood, pick it, throw it on, good to go.

I think you'd be hard pressed to finder a higher 'bang-for-your-$$.' 1000M with sapphire from a USA based company. A lot to like.










Pretty killer lume too.









- M


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

For those with monster wrists, these dropped a couple of days ago. I wish they would produce a run of these in a 42mm case. If that were the case  , I probably would have purchased the black model.

DB Alpha Marine Swiss T-100


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anybody have a wrist/size comparison of the Daynight 41 vs 45?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

62caster said:


> Does anybody have a wrist/size comparison of the Daynight 41 vs 45?


Another WUS member has posted comparison wrist shots of the 41 and 45mm tritidiver. You can find the images in post #10 in this thread here:









***YOU ASK FOR IT***YOU GOT IT***41mm T100 GTLS From...


DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM TUBES ILLUMINATION...........6 colorways available... Better buy NOW cause I promise they will sell out fast when word gets out!!! 41mm width, 47mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick, 316L Stainless Steel Case 500M/1650 Feet Water resistant Screw down crown...




www.watchuseek.com





Having said that, I would love to some additional wrist shots of this watch. I've been eyeing them up for a while.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't have a comparison of the 41 vs 45, however I did just receive the Memorial Day special on the t-100 daynight commander (trit) that just came in, I am very happy. I was worried about the size 45mm, seems to work with my 7 1/2 wrist. It's the second T-100, and I'm very happy with the build quality and color. I may pick up either a green or blue someday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Cameras can sometimes not depict colors accurately. How close is this image to real life in terms of the bezel colour. The blue almost appears slightly turquoise relative to the blue of the bezel? Or is this just due to changing light conditions in the other images where it appears to match?



jprangley said:


> View attachment 15921520
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots. I especially like the first set where the camera is back from your wrist so we get an accurate perspective.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you! Yes the bezel is a reflective ceramic it changes constantly in different lighting conditions, from a ocean blue to royal blue to almost a black...and yes Turquoise at times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

41mm trit diver on 7" wrist. This a heck of a buy! Highly recommend!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Bought my First Tritium watch, love the color.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

My new gmt t100 41mm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GenericUser1 said:


> Bought my First Tritium watch, love the color.
> View attachment 15928807


Ooh. Nice! 

What size is that one?


----------



## Rangerdoc67 (Jan 21, 2020)

Love Deep Blue. Just got my Alpha Marine 500 T-100 yesterday


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Rangerdoc67 said:


> Love Deep Blue. Just got my Alpha Marine 500 T-100 yesterday
> View attachment 15929617


That lume shot is stunning.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So I have had my master 500 daynight gmt for a few weeks now and decided to put it on the rubber band that also came with it.

Wow the machining tolerances are so tight between the bracelet and the watch lugs that it took awhile to get the bracelet off! But got it off and the black rubber on. Very comfortable so far.

It alpears to be in the style of a ISO frane, wonder how it compares as I have never had a ISO frane? Either way I am happy to have it swapped as its about 90 degrees.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Just picked ip this 41mm daynight tritdiver. The bezel is slightly misaligned. Anyone pop the bezel off on a db. How difficult compared to a Skx007.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mauserfan said:


> View attachment 15939657
> 
> 
> Just picked ip this 41mm daynight tritdiver. The bezel is slightly misaligned. Anyone pop the bezel off on a db. How difficult compared to a Skx007.


You could also heat the bezel insert to loosen the glue, gently pry the insert off, clean with isopropyl alcohol and then glue back in correct position. You can buy bezel insert double sided tape.

Here's a link that is useful.









Beginner’s Quick Guide To Modifying Bezel And Bezel Inserts - SolutionHow


A watch on your wrist is a very appealing accessory. If worn right, it can make your outfit stand out among the crowd. It serves as another purpose aside from your determining the time of the day. Furthermore, the different parts of a watch are fun to switch and change. It makes it more...




www.solutionhow.com





Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

mauserfan said:


> View attachment 15939657
> 
> 
> Just picked ip this 41mm daynight tritdiver. The bezel is slightly misaligned. Anyone pop the bezel off on a db. How difficult compared to a Skx007.


I think but am not sure that it has a ceramic bezel. I'd be very careful trying to pop it off as it may crack. I have no experience, but just a semi educated guess


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rangerdoc67 (Jan 21, 2020)

craiger said:


> That lume shot is stunning.


Thanks, the C3 lume on the bezel and dial lasts for hours and the combo of tritium markers in numbers with the C3 is amazing. More to the point I've only lost 3 seconds this week


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

I just ordered the same one today!



bigshoe83 said:


> View attachment 15944932


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Land Diver said:


> I just ordered the same one today!


Awesome, it's a nice watch. I think you will enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Just picked this up yesterday. I've owned 12 DBs, of which, 9 were different models. The model I've owned the most were 4 of the regular Alpha Marine without tritium. This one wins for best out of the box. Impressive finishing and I didn't want to jump in front of a semi during bracelet sizing. This one has those dreaded double sided screw links that usually takes 3 hands. But like I said, this one was easier for some reason. Even if it wasn't, it would still be better than the pin and collars found on a lot of their bracelets these days. When I found the P/C on their jubilee, I almost threw the bracelet in the trash. I digress&#8230;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. I've owned 12 DBs, of which, 9 were different models. The model I've owned the most were 4 of the regular Alpha Marine without tritium. This one wins for best out of the box. Impressive finishing and I didn't want to jump in front of a semi during bracelet sizing. This one has those dreaded double sided screw links that usually takes 3 hands. But like I said, this one was easier for some reason. Even if it wasn't, it would still be better than the pin and collars found on a lot of their bracelets these days. When I found the P/C on their jubilee, I almost threw the bracelet in the trash. I digress&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15972490


Nice!

I think we may need a lume shot&#8230;


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

bigshoe83 said:


> Awesome, it's a nice watch. I think you will enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually purchased and received one from Jomashop a few weeks ago, but they sent me the wrong color, so I returned it, which was hard to do because the watch is amazing. They and DB ran out of stock at the same time in the color I wanted, so I spent the last few weeks trying to decide what color to get or if I should get a completely different watch (brand/style). If I was a millionaire, I would have ordered about $80,000 in watches in the last couple weeks because I have seen so many amazing watches in my search.


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Land Diver said:


> I actually purchased and received one from Jomashop a few weeks ago, but they sent me the wrong color, so I returned it, which was hard to do because the watch is amazing. They and DB ran out of stock at the same time in the color I wanted, so I spent the last few weeks trying to decide what color to get or if I should get a completely different watch (brand/style). If I was a millionaire, I would have ordered about $80,000 in watches in the last couple weeks because I have seen so many amazing watches in my search.


Their are too many nice ones out there for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

My daughter gave me a watch last year that got me back in to collecting. I had been satisfied once I had my Sinn and after 10 years here just sort of stopped visiting in 2016. Well, she got me this dive watch that wasn't like any of my other watches. Bigger, lopsided handset, big helium valve at 10 o'clock, etc. But there was something about it.








Now I own 3


----------



## danpmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Okay guys, I thought to start this off with some pics of my Depthmaster !
> 
> Join the club and post pics of your *"Deep Blue"* timepiece ! ;-)


Very nice!


----------



## danpmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Docrwm said:


> My daughter gave me a watch last year that got me back in to collecting. I had been satisfied once I had my Sinn and after 10 years here just sort of stopped visiting in 2016. Well, she got me this dive watch that wasn't like any of my other watches. Bigger, lopsided handset, big helium valve at 10 o'clock, etc. But there was something about it.
> View attachment 15973799
> 
> Now I own 3


That's a beautiful DB,


----------



## danpmart (Jul 6, 2015)

PsycMatt said:


> Alpha Marine 500 - Gen. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Alpha looks great on mesh!


----------



## danpmart (Jul 6, 2015)

T-hunter said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## danpmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Time2watch said:


> My current Deep Blue Watches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

danpmart said:


> That's a beautiful DB,


Thanks, since that photo I have moved it to a Baseball glove strap with a Maori engraving on the buckle.


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> Thanks, since that photo I have moved it to a Baseball glove strap with a Maori engraving on the buckle.


What is a baseball glove strap?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Land Diver said:


> What is a baseball glove strap?


Strap made from the leather of a used baseball glove. Usually has the logos showing. High quality leather that has a history.


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> Strap made from the leather of a used baseball glove. Usually has the logos showing. High quality leather that has a history.
> View attachment 15975317


That's really cool.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think we may need a lume shot&#8230;


Tried as I may, I could not get a better lume shot of my trio.


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks good on my phone. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy 4th!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Tried as I may, I could not get a better lume shot of my trio.
> View attachment 15978535
> 
> View attachment 15978536


Looks great!

Full lume dial with tritium is a treat


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

40mm ice blue sunray.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Colmustard86 said:


> So I have had my master 500 daynight gmt for a few weeks now and decided to put it on the rubber band that also came with it.
> 
> Wow the machining tolerances are so tight between the bracelet and the watch lugs that it took awhile to get the bracelet off! But got it off and the black rubber on. Very comfortable so far.
> 
> ...


I like your batman GMT (not sure about the GMT hand). I too am about to delve into the Isofrane style strap. I thought the DeepBlue one looked nice and I see it's natural rubber. Most of the others I see are silicon, I assume the natural rubber is a cut above, softer and better wearing. I looked at ordering one ($49.99) but the shipping to OZ was $50, ie. more than the strap itself, not a viable economic proposition.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

This thing is a tank. The 46 x 54 (I think) size is DEFINITELY my maximum size. The lugs don't overhang my wrist but there isn't much room to spare, either. The tritium is obviously awesome, but the bezel lume is some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

My 11th Deep Blue ....I think I like these....


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Just another DB review for anyone on the fence.

Deep Blue Diver 1000 II review


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

DB #14 total, #5 that I still own. Loving the blue/white combo. Does anyone know if Stan and Co. are doing anything special for their 15th anniversary? Might have to throw down some money if they do.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> DB #14 total, #5 that I still own. Loving the blue/white combo. Does anyone know if Stan and Co. are doing anything special for their 15th anniversary? Might have to throw down some money if they do.
> View attachment 16118704


Looks like what I have come to expect from DB. That blue date wheel just keeps the theme together and the ceramic bezel looks amazing.

I did not realize it was their 15th anniversary. I am hoping they bring back the 42mm Master 500 Swiss diver with full lume smurf dial over the last couple of months of the year. I am still saving my July b-day $.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Surprised no one has posted anything after DB posts two “new” models. The Jugs never did anything for me, other than being able to call it Jugs. I saw that the purple sold out almost immediately and that someone is already trying to flip other colors for a profit.

I did pick up a Deep Star 1000 to use as my new chunky work watch. Hard to beat a Swiss auto for less than $300. Glad I didn’t sit too long, I see that the color I bought is now sold out. Should be here early next week.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Just in time for Halloween.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Surprised no one has posted anything after DB posts two “new” models. The Jugs never did anything for me, other than being able to call it Jugs. I saw that the purple sold out almost immediately and that someone is already trying to flip other colors for a profit.
> 
> I did pick up a Deep Star 1000 to use as my new chunky work watch. Hard to beat a Swiss auto for less than $300. Glad I didn’t sit too long, I see that the color I bought is now sold out. Should be here early next week.
> 
> View attachment 16181378


Although I am not a fan of the Deep Star, I would love to know where else you can get a new Swiss auto for <$300. The value DB continues to provide is amazing.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

I too picked up the DeepStar in the same color scheme as RonaldUlyssesSwanson and even though it has a bigger case size it still feels comfortable on my 6 3/4" wrist:










I also just picked up another new model the DayNight Diver, PC, automatic (NH35). I should have it in my possession by hopefully early next week. Once again, it's a little on the larger size than what I normally now wear, but since it's a Poly Carbon case and a polyurethane rubber bracelet (with removable links), then it should be a light/effortless piece to wear and a great knock around work watch that still looks great. Really looking forward to seeing/receiving it live. Right now with the "BLUE" discount code, it can be picked up for less than $220 US delivered, and sure you can pick up a Luminox quartz version for about the same price, but, you certainately won't be able to pick up an automatic version from Luminox for less than $450 US. Here's a few D/B site derived specs/pictures:

*DAYNIGHT DIVER PC
AUTOMATIC / TRITIUM - T100
45mm case, 14mm thick, 22mm Lugs,51mm L to L
Lightweight Poly Carbon Case
SEIKO AUTOMATIC NH 35 Date Movement
T100 Tritium Capacity
Tritium Markers on the Dial and hands (total 17 tubes)*



















Hopefully I'll be able to post a few real life pict within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## NJWatcher (May 27, 2017)

Question: I want to put a metal bracelet on my Diver 1000 II. Would the community here recommend the OEM bracelets from the Deep Blue website or the Universal fit ones from their site? The cost differential is close enough that that aspect is meaningless to me. What I really want to know is if the fit/look of the Universal bracelets would look good with the thicker case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

NJWatcher said:


> Question: I want to put a metal bracelet on my Diver 1000 II. Would the community here recommend the OEM bracelets from the Deep Blue website or the Universal fit ones from their site? The cost differential is close enough that that aspect is meaningless to me. What I really want to know is if the fit/look of the Universal bracelets would look good with the thicker case. Thanks in advance.


I do not have experience with DB _Universal fit_ bracelets but you will want to evaluate your tolerance/ preference for a straight endlink vs. the custom endlink. Personally, I would prefer the custom endlink for the contoured lugs of my Diver 1000 II. Further, with DB bracelets ensure you are comfortable with the bracelet sizing system. Contact Customer Service to ask, if you are unsure. Personally, I hate pin and collar systems.

If looking at Universal bracelets, many other options abound. Long Island Watch has a number of reasonably priced alternatives.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> Personally, I hate pin and collar systems.


I would rather take a kick to the nuggets than to deal with a jubilee with pins and collars [again] that DB was happy to provide.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I would rather take a kick to the nuggets than to deal with a jubilee with pins and collars [again] that DB was happy to provide.


And make sure your making the change on a large dinner tray with edges, glasses with high magnification and a steady hand. 

I have to concur... what a PITA.

And after all that... went with a seatbelt Nato. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Few questions for all the Deep Blue owners/lovers here....

I'm thinking of picking up a Deep Blue Daynight Commander T-100 soon-ish, and just wanted to know what others have thought of the watch, as I can't seem to find any reviews of that specific model.

Also, I'm somewhat debating the oyster vs the jubilee bracelet options and would like to hear any thoughts from other Deep Blue owners between the two. The only reason I really do shy away from the oyster is I don't care for them when they are too "flat" and square, but when the edges are rounded and reflect light, I think they look great, like what comes on the Speedmaster.

Oh, and also, are Deep Blue oem bracelets for all models solid endlinks with milled clasps? It looks it in some pictures, but given the price I'd be kinda shocked if they are.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Few questions for all the Deep Blue owners/lovers here....
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a Deep Blue Daynight Commander T-100 soon-ish, and just wanted to know what others have thought of the watch, as I can't seem to find any reviews of that specific model.
> 
> ...


I can answer the end link question.

Yes, all solid. DB generally makes the lugs on multiple cases match, so it is not as costly. The same bracelet can then get used on multiple models. Clasps are not stamped metal. 

As for “oyster” vs “jubilee”, that’s up to personal taste. I have 5 with oyster, one jubilee, and one engineer.. I prefer the engineer style(currently).


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

captainmorbid said:


> I can answer the end link question.
> 
> Yes, all solid. DB generally makes the lugs on multiple cases match, so it is not as costly. The same bracelet can then get used on multiple models. Clasps are not stamped metal.
> 
> ...


Good to know...I also did find one video (one of those shopping channel videos of all things) that showed the Commander on an oyster which looked pretty good actually. I was actually thinking about the engineer too, but worried it might make an already big/bulky watch even bigger/bulkier. I don't have any other watches with an engineer though.

Still waiting on Deep Blue to get back to me though regarding a few shipping/customs questions....but it seems from reading here too most Canadians have been hit by both the Fedex shipping + taxes/duty when it crosses the border, which seems to add about $50-70 CAD to the price.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

watchobs said:


> I too picked up the DeepStar in the same color scheme as RonaldUlyssesSwanson and even though it has a bigger case size it still feels comfortable on my 6 3/4" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 16207552
> 
> ...


Picked up the Deep Blue DayNight Diver, PC a little over a week ago. My initial impressions are that it is as expected and bulkier looking than I normally now wear, but, because of the poly carbon case and bracelet, this piece feels nice and light and truly is an effortless wear. For me it will be a great work watch that will/can withstand a reasonable amount of abuse, but still look good. I just recently grabbed a few sloppy smart phone shots on my 6 3/4" wrist:

At work:









On Winthrop, Ma. beach......


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Few questions for all the Deep Blue owners/lovers here....
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a Deep Blue Daynight Commander T-100 soon-ish, and just wanted to know what others have thought of the watch, as I can't seem to find any reviews of that specific model.
> 
> ...


I can provide you with my experiences with DBs but would encourage you to closely review the website photos of the bracelet/clasp on the model you are considering. 

The endlinks are solid. However, when it comes to clasps, my Tritdiver was on an oyster with friction (split) pin sizing and a stamped clasp. My Alpha Marine 500 came on a oyster with friction pin sizing and a milled clasp. Although I have not yet opted for a DB jubilee bracelet, I believe they are sized using pin and collar. My Diver 1000 II is on a silicone strap. I love all my DBs!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Good to know...I also did find one video (one of those shopping channel videos of all things) that showed the Commander on an oyster which looked pretty good actually. I was actually thinking about the engineer too, but worried it might make an already big/bulky watch even bigger/bulkier. I don't have any other watches with an engineer though.
> 
> Still waiting on Deep Blue to get back to me though regarding a few shipping/customs questions....but it seems from reading here too most Canadians have been hit by both the Fedex shipping + taxes/duty when it crosses the border, which seems to add about $50-70 CAD to the price.


I’m in Edmonton, and it’s been a while since I bought a DB, so can’t advise on customs fees(can’t bloody remember). There used to be an AD in Ontario, and I did do a comparison of price between DB and DB Canada. It was cheaper to buy from DB USA with their ever present discount codes PLUS FedEx courier shipping(probably had to pay customs too, as FedEx ALWAYS complies with federal tax regulations). They are worth it if you like them. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Also tangent, but what does anyone here think this means? Do they typically run sales on 11/11 (that still work with the ongoing code) or maybe a new model?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWEYt6MvV8A/


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Also tangent, but what does anyone here think this means? Do they typically run sales on 11/11 (that still work with the ongoing code) or maybe a new model?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CWEYt6MvV8A/


I believe they are starting their Black Friday sale (typically best prices of the season) on 11/11 this year due to the reduction in service of the USPS. It will allow more time for items to be delivered before Xmas. Typically, they introduce/bring back models in Nov./Dec. Not sure about working with 40% off codes. 

Regardless, sign up for their email mailings. They are relatively infrequent and you get advance notification of upcoming deals and special discount codes. I am anticipating the email from them to come this afternoon or this evening.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> Regardless, sign up for their email mailings. They are relatively infrequent and you get advance notification of upcoming deals and special discount codes. I am anticipating the email from them to come this afternoon or this evening.


I did sign up, but never got any confirmation from them. Also still no reply to my shipping question I sent them last weekend, so either they are backed up, or for some reason their replies aren't making it to my inbox (checked and nothing in spam folder either). Out of interest did anyone also see anything from them today given that 11-11 post? Nothing yet for me, and the prices/site looks the same as it did a week ago.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Conundrum1911 said:


> I did sign up, but never got any confirmation from them. Also still no reply to my shipping question I sent them last weekend, so either they are backed up, or for some reason their replies aren't making it to my inbox (checked and nothing in spam folder either). Out of interest did anyone also see anything from them today given that 11-11 post? Nothing yet for me, and the prices/site looks the same as it did a week ago.


Good luck getting a reply. You’re better off calling and selecting the “make a purchase“ option. And no, nothing in terms of a sale that I can see either.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks like the sale just went live, but they also killed off the 40% discount codes, or at least the two that I knew of, making the sale price only a few dollars better than the old code price. What other codes do people know here?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> I did sign up, but never got any confirmation from them. Also still no reply to my shipping question I sent them last weekend, so either they are backed up, or for some reason their replies aren't making it to my inbox (checked and nothing in spam folder either). Out of interest did anyone also see anything from them today given that 11-11 post? Nothing yet for me, and the prices/site looks the same as it did a week ago.


Yes. I received an email. The sale is now live with some pretty amazing deals. Ie: NATO Diver 300 with stainless case an ceramic bezel insert is down to 119$.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Looks like the sale just went live, but they also killed off the 40% discount codes, or at least the two that I knew of, making the sale price only a few dollars better than the old code price. What other codes do people know here?


I tried Cyber, Blue, and Deep. They all say expired.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't know of the lack of coupon codes matter. In many cases the prices are lower than with the codes. Ie: some Diver 1000 Gen 2 for 99$. Tridiver for 189$ etc.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

I've been mulling over the DayNight Commander T-100, which seems to be about $10 USD cheaper now than before -- So better, but not hugely so.

I notice you are Canadian as well, so although the prices are great, once you convert them from USD to CAD, add in the shipping, plus the duty and taxes, it starts getting up there quick. Personally I was kinda hoping for around another $50 off, at least to offset the shipping costs a bit.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Those DayNight Trit Divers are a lot of bang-for-the-buck. Really nice build, accuracy, and the Tritium is very bright and legible. These are great prices for the product. I had the 41mm Trit Diver....


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

I've also


Conundrum1911 said:


> I've been mulling over the DayNight Commander T-100, which seems to be about $10 USD cheaper now than before -- So better, but not hugely so.
> 
> I notice you are Canadian as well, so although the prices are great, once you convert them from USD to CAD, add in the shipping, plus the duty and taxes, it starts getting up there quick. Personally I was kinda hoping for around another $50 off, at least to offset the shipping costs a bit.


 Been looking at the 41mm Tritdiver as well as the newer NATO 300s with ceramic bezels. The SS with black ceramic bezel at 119 (albeit USD) might get the deal done.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

One more randomish question -- In checking a few things before pulling the trigger, can anyone comment on Deep Blue's flat vs round tritium tube watches? Which style is brighter? I assumed it would be the flat given more surface area, but have seen a few posts that say otherwise.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have real life photos of the Diver 1000 Gen 2 Pepsi bezel with either the light blue dial and or dark blue dial, in the wild?


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so I broke down and bought it (Daynight Command T-100 black dial) -- Fingers crossed I don't get killed with duty, and it gets here by mid next week.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> Anyone have real life photos of the Diver 1000 Gen 2 Pepsi bezel with either the light blue dial and or dark blue dial, in the wild?


I considered pulling the trigger on the light blue dial Pepsi for $99, but I bought a watch for my Christmas present only weeks ago.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Can anyone that has owned both the 44mm Daynight Tritdiver and 41mm version please tell me whether the size of the crown is the same on both models? If so, I am concerned that it would look too large on the 41mm. Thanks!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

doughboy17 said:


> Can anyone that has owned both the 44mm Daynight Tritdiver and 41mm version please tell me whether the size of the crown is the same on both models? If so, I am concerned that it would look too large on the 41mm. Thanks!


It does look large but didn't bother me in person, on the wrist. The crown action was great and precise and I liked the ability to be able to control it due ti it's size. Never had the 44mm in that model.

PS the bezel did line up. It's off in the pic


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

I agree with the above. The crown is big but I never felt that it was "too big" on wrist. Just makes it easier to use.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I agree with the above. The crown is big but I never felt that it was "too big" on wrist. Just makes it easier to use.


Much appreciated! Did you own the 44mm, too? I have the 44mm and the crown is okay, but just barely balanced against the size of the case.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Well it finally came (Daynight Commander T-100), and my feelings are mixed -- I like it, but wow is it ever big and also heavy. I had to take most of the links out to fit (I have around a 7" wrist or so), and this one even makes my Bulova Lunar Pilot seem a bit small & light. Does seem well made though, and glad although it is large, I do spend a lot of time in the gym so overall the size balances ok.

I also thought for some reason the tritium would be a bit brighter, but it does still glow pretty well in the dark...at least as good as my Seiko diver does after about 30 mins or so.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> Much appreciated! Did you own the 44mm, too? I have the 44mm and the crown is okay, but just barely balanced against the size of the case.


No, unfortunately I don't have both for comparison.
Honestly, looking at the stock photos, the crown proportions seem pretty similar between the two watches.
Maybe this is a good excuse to buy the 41 and find out? 



Conundrum1911 said:


> I also thought for some reason the tritium would be a bit brighter, but it does still glow pretty well in the dark...at least as good as my Seiko diver does after about 30 mins or so.


I don't think any tritium can match the initial burst that a good Seiko diver makes after it's charged. But you probably already knew that that's not the point of tritium.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I don't think any tritium can match the initial burst that a good Seiko diver makes after it's charged. But you probably already knew that that's not the point of tritium.


I did, I just thought maybe it would be twice as bright as it is. Granted, also not night yet, so my only experience has been taking it into a dark washroom. I'll probably UV charge my other watches tonight, and then take a look at them all 30 mins or so later when the tritium should be the strongest.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

So for registration on the Deep Blue site, is the serial number the xxxx/xxxx count on the caseback? I don't really see anything that could be a serial number, resides that my watch is xxx of 5000 so to speak.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Well it finally came (Daynight Commander T-100), and my feelings are mixed -- I like it, but wow is it ever big and also heavy. I had to take most of the links out to fit (I have around a 7" wrist or so), and this one even makes my Bulova Lunar Pilot seem a bit small & light. Does seem well made though, and glad although it is large, I do spend a lot of time in the gym so overall the size balances ok.
> 
> I also thought for some reason the tritium would be a bit brighter, but it does still glow pretty well in the dark...at least as good as my Seiko diver does after about 30 mins or so.


Can we see some wrist shots please? We have similar sized wrists.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

craiger said:


> Can we see some wrist shots please? We have similar sized wrists.


Sure -- Also for reference, I took about 4-5 links out of the stock bracelet when sizing it.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> I did, I just though maybe it would be twice as bright as it is. Granted, also not night yet, so my only experience has been taking it into a dark washroom. I'll probably UV charge my other watches tonight, and then take a look at them all 30 mins or so later when the tritium should be the strongest.


I'm sure you have experience with good lume but tritium will be plenty bright enough if your eyes are acclimated to the dark. I use my Tritdiver 41 as my sleeping watch and even the T25 in that watch feels overwhelming at night sometimes. Let us know how your experiment goes.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Sure -- Also for reference, I took about 4-5 links out of the stock bracelet when sizing it.
> 
> View attachment 16246952
> View attachment 16246953


They're definitely larger watches. Yours looks perfectly proportioned for you.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Conundrum1911 said:


> So for registration on the Deep Blue site, is the serial number the xxxx/xxxx count on the caseback? I don't really see anything that could be a serial number, resides that my watch is xxx of 5000 so to speak.


Don’t waste your time with that.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

doughboy17 said:


> I considered pulling the trigger on the light blue dial Pepsi for $99, but I bought a watch for my Christmas present only weeks ago.


Wow, I did the exact same thing you did: bought my Xmas present watch a few weeks ago. 

I wish I could also be as firm as you are... ; since then I've bought five more watches to myself! , including a couple of Deep Blue I just shut!! Insane, literally. 

The only way I can stop myself from keep buying watches is login out of this website!!! 

Happy Holiday's season everyone! 🤶


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I'm sure you have experience with good lume but tritium will be plenty bright enough if your eyes are acclimated to the dark. I use my Tritdiver 41 as my sleeping watch and even the T25 in that watch feels overwhelming at night sometimes. Let us know how your experiment goes.


So although it still would have been nice if the tritium was 2x as bright most of the time, I have to admit as it is the glow looks pretty damn good in a completely dark room, especially after 3am when anything with regular lume is either dark or 80% faded away.

Also rather impressive when driving, given regular lume might not be charged if you were inside wearing a jacket shopping or it didn't get enough exposure.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I concur with NotAGuest. The DB trit lume is excellent. Complete clarity in pitch black even with bleary eyes 😎

Beats any conventional luminous that isn’t constantly charged up. 👍

Great weekend to buy a DB. The trit divers are running out it seems. Gotta get “coke” now as Batman are gone


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> I've been mulling over the DayNight Commander T-100, which seems to be about $10 USD cheaper now than before -- So better, but not hugely so.
> 
> I notice you are Canadian as well, so although the prices are great, once you convert them from USD to CAD, add in the shipping, plus the duty and taxes, it starts getting up there quick. Personally I was kinda hoping for around another $50 off, at least to offset the shipping costs a bit.


I went out and way above my Xmas budget and shut my first pair of Deep Blue (big fan of 300m chronos, I couldn't resist on one of them). I put them in the car (USD $209.98), selected the only carrier service available to me from the list (FedEx Canada International for USD $35.95) for a total of USD $245.93, hum. I did the killing currency conversion: CAD $311 CAD $326, hum. I look at it like $155 $163 ea watch; I'm getting out of my affordable comfort zone... (OK, but I have some Black Friday sale discount "buffer" to compensate, I said to myself). I placed my order, a few hours later I got an email confirmation from DB (good!), telling me that signature is required (sure); two days later I got an emal from FedEx letting me know that they picked up my parcel (great!, everything is moving along fast). Just a day after I got a voicemail message from FedEx telling me that custom duties and taxes will add $51 more (fiftyone, five-one). Oops! I don't know yet if it's USD or CAD, but if it's USD that will bring the total cost of two DB watches to CAD $377 (or CAD $188 EACH watch.) Hum...

Conundrum, I think you're damn right on the money! It's not really a good enough deal for us in Canada... Oh well.

EDIT: correction on currency conversion/charge


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Intrepid04 said:


> I went out and way above my Xmas budget and shut my first pair of Deep Blue (big fan of 300m chronos, I couldn't resist on one of them). I put them in the car (USD $209.98), selected the only carrier service available to me from the list (FedEx Canada International for USD $35.95) for a total of USD $245.93, hum. I did the killing currency conversion: CAD $311, hum. I look at it like $155 ea watch; I'm getting out of my affordable comfort zone... (OK, but I have some Black Friday sale discount "buffer" to compensate, I said to myself). I placed my order, a few hours later I got an email confirmation from DB (good!), telling me that signature is required (sure); two days later I got an emal from FedEx letting me know that they picked up my parcel (great!, everything is moving along fast). Just a day after I got a voicemail message from FedEx telling me that custom duties and taxes will add $51 more (fiftyone, five-one). Oops! I don't know yet if it's USD or CAD, but if it's USD that will bring the total cost of two DB watches to CAD $376 (or CAD $188 EACH watch.) Hum...
> 
> Conundrum, I think you're damn right on the money! It's not really a good enough deal for us in Canada... Oh well.


It’ll be $51 CDN. I wish that Deep Blue still had a Canadian AD, just for price comparison purposes. It was always cheaper(even with shipping and taxes), to buy from the DB USA, by an actual fair margin…

You’ll enjoy em eh! 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> Just a day after I got a voicemail message from FedEx telling me that custom duties and taxes will add $51 more (fiftyone, five-one). Oops! I don't know yet if it's USD or CAD, but if it's USD that will bring the total cost of two DB watches to CAD $376 (or CAD $188 EACH watch.)


It's Canadian -- I got hit with about the same (I pre-paid it though online using the tracking number, just in case Fedex tried to hold the watch vs deliver it). Note there is a $10 processing fee that if you complain enough to Fedex they might drop, but that wasn't worth my time though. What was annoying was that in the past, if Fedex was even 1 minute late (or so they say), they would refund the shipping...but due to the ongoing pandemic they cancelled that policy, and in my case, took 3 days or so longer than expected to get the watch to my door).

Out of interest, did you get the compass & temperature set along with an extra strap as well? Wondering what strap they gave you -- Mine was a nylon & silicon reversible one. Was black and yellow in my case.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Wondering what strap they gave you -- Mine was a nylon & silicon reversible one. Was black and yellow in my case.


Actually, this reminded me of when I bought my Tritdiver 41. I bought it during the 4th of July sale and they were also including a free "random" extra strap with purchase back then. I actually specified in the order notes that I wanted the fitted silicone strap as my extra if it was possible, and they picked that one for me. So those "random" straps might not be so random after all, as long as we don't get the word out 🤫 I suspect that they would stop listening to requests if every buyer asked for a specific strap.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Actually, this reminded me of when I bought my Tritdiver 41. I bought it during the 4th of July sale and they were also including a free "random" extra strap with purchase back then. I actually specified in the order notes that I wanted the fitted silicone strap as my extra if it was possible, and they picked that one for me. So those "random" straps might not be so random after all, as long as we don't get the word out 🤫 I suspect that they would stop listening to requests if every buyer asked for a specific strap.


Damn, when I bought my Commander, I actually bought the bracelet version but also paid for a fitted rubber strap, as I wanted it as an option for future (and didn't want to get killed on customs/shipping if I ordered again). So I got my watch, that strap I paid for, and the free black/yellow one. Would have been great to have just had them throw in the fitted one for free...but I didn't think they'd do that, and that any free strap would probably be one of their cheapest offerings/extra stock they wanted to clear.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> It's Canadian -- I got hit with about the same (I pre-paid it though online using the tracking number, just in case Fedex tried to hold the watch vs deliver it). Note there is a $10 processing fee that if you complain enough to Fedex they might drop, but that wasn't worth my time though. What was annoying was that in the past, if Fedex was even 1 minute late (or so they say), they would refund the shipping...but due to the ongoing pandemic they cancelled that policy, and in my case, took 3 days or so longer than expected to get the watch to my door).
> 
> Out of interest, did you get the compass & temperature set along with an extra strap as well? Wondering what strap they gave you -- Mine was a nylon & silicon reversible one. Was black and yellow in my case.


I haven't actually received the parcel yet, it's supposed to be delivered this coming Tuesday (I got the FedEx voice message yesterday). I'm going to pay online or by phone today.
I don't recall having seen an option for me to choose the gift, just a banner at the top of the screen reading "GET YOUR GIFTS NOW" and "FREE COMPASS KIT WITH WATCH PURCHASE". I didn't see anything about the extra strap..., I missed that one! Oh damn...  I hope they send me two gifts then (one for each watch purchased? ), and hopefully not the same gift... lol

Conundrum, did you get yours? What did you get for gifts? Also, is the FedEx $10 processing fee included or on top of the $51 charge? (hopefully included). Thanks for the warning though.

You know, sometimes I wonder why we get nailed sometimes only (not always). Out of curiosity as well (trying to figure out why): did you have it delivered to a PO box or to your home? Do you have a contact phone number listed in your shipping slip? The reason for my two questions is, again trying to figure out why sometimes we get nailed, is, for example, what would happened if they wouldn't have a phone number to contact me before delivery? Also, will they contact me before delivery if I had a home address instead of a POBox address? Anyway...

Thank you also Captainmorbid for your clarification and encouragement.

In summary, ...sometimes we have to pay a price for what we want, right? lol.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Intrepid04 said:


> I haven't actually received the parcel yet, it's supposed to be delivered this coming Tuesday (I got the FedEx voice message yesterday). I'm going to pay online or by phone today.
> I don't recall having seen an option for me to choose the gift, just a banner at the top of the screen reading "GET YOUR GIFTS NOW" and "FREE COMPASS KIT WITH WATCH PURCHASE". I didn't see anything about the extra strap..., I missed that one! Oh damn...  I hope they send me two gifts then (one for each watch purchased? ), and hopefully not the same gift... lol
> 
> Conundrum, did you get yours? What did you get?
> ...


FedEx(all the courier services really) always collect the duties and taxes(plus their admin fees). USPS(completed by Canada post) seem to apply the fees randomly(it isn’t, but I’ll be dammed if I see any pattern). Some watch sellers will lie on their valuations(fraud of course, but we all seem to enjoy that “little white lie” aspect), or ship items as “watch parts” or “used” or “for repair”, which also changes the duty/tax category… The joys of buying anything from international markets… 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> It's Canadian -- I got hit with about the same (I pre-paid it though online using the tracking number, just in case Fedex tried to hold the watch vs deliver it). Note there is a $10 processing fee that if you complain enough to Fedex they might drop, but that wasn't worth my time though. What was annoying was that in the past, if Fedex was even 1 minute late (or so they say), they would refund the shipping...but due to the ongoing pandemic they cancelled that policy, and in my case, took 3 days or so longer than expected to get the watch to my door).
> 
> Out of interest, did you get the compass & temperature set along with an extra strap as well? Wondering what strap they gave you -- Mine was a nylon & silicon reversible one. Was black and yellow in my case.


Did they list the gifts in your webpage purchase order? I checked my purchase order and it's only listing the two watches I bought, nothing else, no compass kit, no extra straps. Now I'm concerned because I assume they should list everything in the package for custom purposes... Well, I'll have to wait to find out what is actually inside.

Also, I went to pay online but I couldn't find that feature/option to do so. I clicked on the tracking number and I got into the scheduled delivery but I can't find where to pay. Would you please mind to give me a hand or hint or instructions how to find the link to pay online, please? You can PM me if this could be considered off topic, please. Thanks again.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> I haven't actually received the parcel yet, it's supposed to be delivered this coming Tuesday (I got the FedEx voice message yesterday). I'm going to pay online or by phone today.
> I don't recall having seen an option for me to choose the gift, just a banner at the top of the screen reading "GET YOUR GIFTS NOW" and "FREE COMPASS KIT WITH WATCH PURCHASE". I didn't see anything about the extra strap..., I missed that one! Oh damn...  I hope they send me two gifts then (one for each watch purchased? ), and hopefully not the same gift... lol
> 
> Conundrum, did you get yours? What did you get for gifts? Also, is the FedEx $10 processing fee included or on top of the $51 charge? (hopefully included). Thanks for the warning though.
> ...


Mine came a little over a week ago, after being delayed a few days by Fedex (they guaranteed it would come by 1pm on Tuesday, then Tuesday night, then Wednesday 1pm, then Wednesday night, then Thursday 1pm). The $50ish I had to pay for mine included the $10 admin fee, although it didn't state that until I paid and got the receipt. I believe the one on the package did/does show the breakdown though, but online it just said "amount owing".

In my case I ordered the single watch plus the extra fitter rubber strap, and the extras were the compass and thermometer (which was in F only..gotta love "freedom units"), and the reversible rubber and nylon 2 tone strap. My guess is it was one per order, so you might only get 1 band and 1 compass set, if they haven't run out of stock.

For extra fees/etc, Fedex and UPS and DHL always charge you I think. It's USPS/CanadaPost that sometimes things slip by. I know I never had to pay taxes or duty on my 2 Vostoks from Russia, nor on watch parts I ordered from China to fix one of my watches. I'm actually eyeing a jubilee band for my SRPE right now, and looks like that comes postal service, so crossing fingers they miss that one too. Now if you did want to ship to the US then re-ship, I've used Stakry in the past for places that refused to ship to a non-US address. On that one, you actually do fill out the customs declaration yourself (but you are also liable if you lie and get caught).



Intrepid04 said:


> Did they list the gifts in your webpage purchase order? I checked my purchase order and it's only listing the two watches I bought, nothing else, no compass kit, no extra straps. Now I'm concerned because I assume they should list everything in the package for custom purposes... Well, I'll have to wait to find out what is actually inside.
> 
> Also, I went to pay online but I couldn't find that feature/option to do so. I clicked on the tracking number and I got into the scheduled delivery but I can't find where to pay. Would you please mind to give me a hand or hint or instructions how to find the link to pay online, please? You can PM me if this could be considered off topic, please. Thanks again.


My order only showed what I ordered, so not the extras. When I prepaid Fedex for the taxes/duty, I used my tracking number at this link -- PaymentPortal


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Mine came a little over a week ago, after being delayed a few days by Fedex (they guaranteed it would come by 1pm on Tuesday, then Tuesday night, then Wednesday 1pm, then Wednesday night, then Thursday 1pm). The $50ish I had to pay for mine included the $10 admin fee, although it didn't state that until I paid and got the receipt. I believe the one on the package did/does show the breakdown though, but online it just said "amount owing".
> 
> In my case I ordered the single watch plus the extra fitter rubber strap, and the extras were the compass and thermometer (which was in F only..gotta love "freedom units"), and the reversible rubber and nylon 2 tone strap. My guess is it was one per order, so you might only get 1 band and 1 compass set, if they haven't run out of stock.
> 
> ...


Up until 6 years ago I did regular work with CBSA, Canada Post, and FedEx. Until that time FedEx had the contract with Canada Post for international shipping processing, including package screening (CP outbound as well as anything inbound that would end up in CP's care). 

This might explain why we're experiencing customs charges on everything FedEx touches. 

For all other international mail imports I've seen the CBSA processing facility. It's chaotic and overwhelming so it's no wonder some parcels aren't held for duty. 

Since I've retired I don't know who is contracted to whom to do what.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Mine came a little over a week ago, after being delayed a few days by Fedex (they guaranteed it would come by 1pm on Tuesday, then Tuesday night, then Wednesday 1pm, then Wednesday night, then Thursday 1pm). The $50ish I had to pay for mine included the $10 admin fee, although it didn't state that until I paid and got the receipt. I believe the one on the package did/does show the breakdown though, but online it just said "amount owing".
> 
> In my case I ordered the single watch plus the extra fitter rubber strap, and the extras were the compass and thermometer (which was in F only..gotta love "freedom units"), and the reversible rubber and nylon 2 tone strap. My guess is it was one per order, so you might only get 1 band and 1 compass set, if they haven't run out of stock.
> 
> ...


Conundrum, thank you VERY MUCH again. I was able to make my payment through the link you provided as I didn't receive/see that option from/in any of the emails I received from FedEx so, thanks again.
Now, I'm trying to feel good about the watch purchase (as Captainmorbid suggested me ) but I have to confess I'm not really happy after seeing the FedEx breakdown of charges:

Custom duties: $0.00 (ZERO, zip, NADA in custom duties)
GST/HST: $39.86 (dollars and cents taxes on what value?)
ROD fee: $10.00 (whatever ROD means, as you warned me , thanks).
HST (on ROD fee): $1.50 (same as above )
The thing is, I already paid Deep Blue USD $39.95 (~CAD $51) for the shipping of my purchase. FedEx should charge those $10 + tax ROD fee to Custom (for its contract service to Custom) not to customers; we already paid for shipping service (we paid Deep Blue to pay FedEx). We're getting double dipped by FedEx; I don't get it...

Anyway, hopefully when I observe the watches on my hands ...I'll get over it lol 

Thank you Craiger also for your explanation about how those contractors work.

Thank you all folks.


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

Ordered my first Deep Blue for the holidays. Blue Abalone on silicon and have a nato in the way for it. Super excited. Those dials are amazing.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

nastang87xx said:


> Ordered my first Deep Blue for the holidays. Blue Abalone on silicon and have a nato in the way for it. Super excited. Those dials are amazing.


Congrats! Did you order the Diver 1000 II or the Master 1000 II ? Either way, you'll love it! Maybe the best value of any automatic watch out there. Over nearly 8 months ending this DST day, mine was +0.5 s/d overall and -0.3 s/d on the wrist. Amazing!


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> Congrats! Did you order the Diver 1000 II or the Master 1000 II ? Either way, you'll love it! Maybe the best value of any automatic watch out there. Over nearly 8 months ending this DST day, mine was +0.5 s/d overall and -0.3 s/d on the wrist. Amazing!



Diver 1000. The 40mm case will fit my wrist way better.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Intrepid04 said:


> [*]ROD fee: $10.00 (whatever ROD means, as you warned me , thanks).
> [*]HST (on ROD fee): $1.50 (same as above )


Intrepid... for your enlightenment. 

"Why am I being charged the Reimbursement on Delivery (ROD) Fee?

The ROD fee applies to recipients with no FedEx Express account number or poor payment history. This fee is collected from the recipient at the time of delivery, in addition to any duties and taxes that may be applicable. If the item is duty-free and tax-exempt, then this fee will not be charged. "

There you go you dodgy payer you! 



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Intrepid... for your enlightenment.
> 
> "Why am I being charged the Reimbursement on Delivery (ROD) Fee?
> 
> ...


Thank you PeeKay for your great explanation; ...and also for giving me a free credit report! 

After paying FedEx for their shipping service to Canada, for collecting my Customs duties and taxes, and for their RoD fee and tax, I received my parcel on their promised delivery time (it better be after taking up my Black Friday discount ) lol.

But... one of the watches I received has a serious problem (I don't know why I bought non-quality controlled China Made watches again...). I emailed DB; waiting for a reply with a satisfactory resolution not costing any more money to its customer. Has anybody dealt with DB customer service in the past? What's your experience been? Is DB any better or different than other China made watch's mushroom companies? Just let me know for my head up ...or head ache.

Thanks.

PS: PeeKay, I love your signature  .


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Intrepid04 said:


> Thank you PeeKay for your great explanation; ...and also for giving me a free credit report!
> 
> After paying FedEx for their shipping service to Canada, for collecting my Customs duties and taxes, and for their RoD fee and tax, I received my parcel on their promised delivery time (it better be after taking up my Black Friday discount ) lol.
> 
> ...


While the product may be made in China, I'm under the impression that the company itself is NA based. I've communicated with the company in the past via email and instagram DMs. In both cases I found them to be responsive....usually answering within a business day. 

I've seen some older posts where people may have had a different experience than me. 

Please keep us posted on your experiences.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

the only deep blue watch i own has a polycarbonate case, quartz movement, light (t25) tritium. it's a favorite for hiking trips.

i noticed they now only sell a polycarbonate watch that's automatic and has blackout bezel and dial numbering (other than T100 tubes). 

doubt i would have purchased the watch with an auto movement. while the NH35 is pretty robust, i think quartz is better if the watch has some likelihood of getting hit hard.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Intrepid04 said:


> Thank you PeeKay for your great explanation; ...and also for giving me a free credit report!
> 
> After paying FedEx for their shipping service to Canada, for collecting my Customs duties and taxes, and for their RoD fee and tax, I received my parcel on their promised delivery time (it better be after taking up my Black Friday discount ) lol.
> 
> ...


I suggest you call DB's sales line and ask your customer service question. You may receive a quicker response.


----------



## kukuruz000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Deep Blue friends! I plan to order my first Deep Blue and thought I‘ll ask the experts here first.
As my wrist is just 6,5 inch / 17,5 cm it shouldn‘t be too big. Therefore I thought the Diver 1000 40mm or the Defender 1000 40mm could be suitable.
Do you have some pictures of the watches (especially the Diver 1000) compared to other well known watches like a SKX, a Promaster or whatever just to get a feeling of the size? I‘m a bit anxious it could be too big for me.
Also I‘d like to know the differences of Gen 1 to Gen 2. I noticed that the back is glas instead of the diver sketched on metal as well as lume on the bezel. Is there another difference like qualitative for example ceramic bezel or whatever? For me it‘s not clear if the Diver 1000 I and II have ceramic bezel or not.
I prefer this color combo. Does anyone have this spec? I‘m anxious this color combo could look different in real since there‘re not a lot pictures. Deep Blue Diver 1000 Black-Blue-Orange-MOP-Steel
I‘m thankful for every help.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

kukuruz000 said:


> Dear Deep Blue friends! I plan to order my first Deep Blue and thought I‘ll ask the experts here first.
> As my wrist is just 6,5 inch / 17,5 cm it shouldn‘t be too big. Therefore I thought the Diver 1000 40mm or the Defender 1000 40mm could be suitable.
> Do you have some pictures of the watches (especially the Diver 1000) compared to other well known watches like a SKX, a Promaster or whatever just to get a feeling of the size? I‘m a bit anxious it could be too big for me.
> Also I‘d like to know the differences of Gen 1 to Gen 2. I noticed that the back is glas instead of the diver sketched on metal as well as lume on the bezel. Is there another difference like qualitative for example ceramic bezel or whatever? For me it‘s not clear if the Diver 1000 I and II have ceramic bezel or not.
> ...


All of the Gen 2 Diver 1000s have ceramic bezels BUT I've noticed there still seems to be a supply of Gen 1 being sold by grey mkt sellers which have aluminum bezels. 

I don't have another watch to compare it to but I'll attach a pic ok my 7-7.25" wrist. It wears much larger on a bracelet and seems to shrink down on a rubber strap. It does have a lot more wrist presence compared to a 40mm sub homage I have...probably due to the 15mm height.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

craiger said:


> All of the Gen 2 Diver 1000s have ceramic bezels BUT I've noticed there still seems to be a supply of Gen 1 being sold by grey mkt sellers which have aluminum bezels.
> 
> I don't have another watch to compare it to but I'll attach a pic ok my 7-7.25" wrist. It wears much larger on a bracelet and seems to shrink down on a rubber strap. It does have a lot more wrist presence compared to a 40mm sub homage I have...probably due to the 15mm height.
> View attachment 16276308


^ This. I have or had before COVID a 6.75" wrist, maybe closer to 6.5" now. The thickness of the Diver 1000 II is possibly the biggest challenge for you; however, I believe it will be fine. BTW, all the DB's I have were definitely better looking in person than the website. DB does _not _do a spectacular job with its photos.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

doughboy17 said:


> ^ This. I have or had before COVID a 6.75" wrist, maybe closer to 6.5" now. The thickness of the Diver 1000 II is possibly the biggest challenge for you; however, I believe it will be fine. BTW, all the DB's I have were definitely better looking in person than the website. DB does _not _do a spectacular job with its photos.


Yes....they are really good irl compared to the website. Their instagram account has some better images.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> Thank you PeeKay for your great explanation; ...and also for giving me a free credit report!
> 
> After paying FedEx for their shipping service to Canada, for collecting my Customs duties and taxes, and for their RoD fee and tax, I received my parcel on their promised delivery time (it better be after taking up my Black Friday discount ) lol.
> 
> ...


What was the issue with one of yours? Thankfully mine seems to be great -- The only thing I noticed is the tolerances between the band and one of the lugs could have been slightly better, but I'm essentially nitpicking.

Note I emailed them 2-3 times both before ordering and after with questions and they never got back to me. If you aren't getting a reply either I'd say call them (I think the number was on the site).


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Land Diver said:


> I just ordered the same one today!


Hey, so my watch was a warranty replacement from Deep Blue for a stripped crown and this one has done the same thing. The crown won’t screw down anymore, they must use cheap metal to make them. Just be careful with yours, I finally got a response back from them for a repair request and it’s a minimum $50 fee for them to even look at it plus insured shipping to get it there. I’m trying to get them to just send me a crown at this point so I can replace it but I’m not holding my breath. Thinking about posting it for sale as is for cheap.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

bigshoe83 said:


> Hey, so my watch was a warranty replacement from Deep Blue for a stripped crown and this one has done the same thing. The crown won’t screw down anymore, they must use cheap metal to make them. Just be careful with yours, I finally got a response back from them for a repair request and it’s a minimum $50 fee for them to even look at it plus insured shipping to get it there. I’m trying to get them to just send me a crown at this point so I can replace it but I’m not holding my breath. Thinking about posting it for sale as is for cheap.


Sorry to hear of your challenges. That must be frustrating. The most anxiety I have with my watches is stripping the crown, hence my adoption of watch winders and my caution to properly engage the threads on the crowns. 

I am sure the anxiety stems from the crown threads being stripped on my ESQ, which was a gift from my parents upon graduation from the MBA program, and the unavailability of parts to fix it. It now has been retired to the first position of my watch box. 😔


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

bigshoe83 said:


> Hey, so my watch was a warranty replacement from Deep Blue for a stripped crown and this one has done the same thing. The crown won’t screw down anymore, they must use cheap metal to make them. Just be careful with yours, I finally got a response back from them for a repair request and it’s a minimum $50 fee for them to even look at it plus insured shipping to get it there. I’m trying to get them to just send me a crown at this point so I can replace it but I’m not holding my breath. Thinking about posting it for sale as is for cheap.


If the crown stripped under warranty, why would it cost $50 to look at? I can see you having to pay the shipping 1 way, but why the $50? Do they consider it a wear and tear item even on a brand new watch?


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

bigshoe83 said:


> Hey, so my watch was a warranty replacement from Deep Blue for a stripped crown and this one has done the same thing. The crown won’t screw down anymore, they must use cheap metal to make them. Just be careful with yours, I finally got a response back from them for a repair request and it’s a minimum $50 fee for them to even look at it plus insured shipping to get it there. I’m trying to get them to just send me a crown at this point so I can replace it but I’m not holding my breath. Thinking about posting it for sale as is for cheap.


Wow, that's too bad. How long did it last before that happened? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Are you sure your using the crown properly? Remember to spin it backwards (counter-clockwise) to engage the threads before screwing it down clockwise. I can understand why they’re hesitant to help you after you’ve stripped 2 threaded crowns. Sounds like an operator issue, not the watches.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

^This. I try to be diligent to spin it counterclockwise to do exactly that.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> Are you sure your using the crown properly? Remember to spin it backwards (counter-clockwise) to engage the threads before screwing it down clockwise. I can understand why they’re hesitant to help you after you’ve stripped 2 threaded crowns. Sounds like an operator issue, not the watches.


Now you have me second guessing what I do. When you say spin it backwards, do you mean just a few mm or maybe 1/8th of a turn, then switch to actually screwing it in? Should I be spinning it counter-clockwise further before trying to screw mine down as well?


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Now you have me second guessing what I do. When you say spin it backwards, do you mean just a few mm or maybe 1/8th of a turn, then switch to actually screwing it in? Should I be spinning it counter-clockwise further before trying to screw mine down as well?


Spin counterclockwise while applying gentle pressure until you can feel the threads seat when they are properly aligned. Only after you feel the threads seat should you screw the crown in. This reduces cross-threading.

In my experience, the crown tube on my Tritdiver has worn considerably even though I use this technique. And this has not occurred on my other watches with screw-down crowns. It may or may not be a widespread issue.
Now I prefer to wind the watch by shaking it to avoid operating the crown and extending its life.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Now you have me second guessing what I do. When you say spin it backwards, do you mean just a few mm or maybe 1/8th of a turn, then switch to actually screwing it in? Should I be spinning it counter-clockwise further before trying to screw mine down as well?


Similar to getting threads to engage on a machine screw. I always have to go a bit counterclockwise before I can get the nut threads to engage the screw.

Push the crown in gently until you feel the crown bottom out on the tube, and turn the crown backwards just enough that you feel the tiniest of additional movement towards the case, and then gently turn the crown clockwise until you can release the pressure on the crown and it stays in that position. Tighten crown the rest of the way. Any resistance, stop and back the crown off, repeat.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Are you sure your using the crown properly? Remember to spin it backwards (counter-clockwise) to engage the threads before screwing it down clockwise. I can understand why they’re hesitant to help you after you’ve stripped 2 threaded crowns. Sounds like an operator issue, not the watches.


Well, my other automatic watches have never had any issues with the crowns so I doubt it’s an operator error problem. They didn’t actually say anything about a warranty the email just said it’s $50 to diagnose then additional for whatever needs to be done to it. I rarely wear any one watch often other than my G-Shock at work so they don’t see much use or abuse. I think I’ll just avoid the brand from here on out.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> What was the issue with one of yours? Thankfully mine seems to be great -- The only thing I noticed is the tolerances between the band and one of the lugs could have been slightly better, but I'm essentially nitpicking.
> 
> Note I emailed them 2-3 times both before ordering and after with questions and they never got back to me. If you aren't getting a reply either I'd say call them (I think the number was on the site).


I'm still in litigation with them and I prefer to hold my comments for now. All I can say so far is that I don't feel they're backing their product, nevertheless their customer. I'll post the final outcome but depending how they treat me this may be a "meet and greet" only as Bigshoe thinks, or ...a "marry for life", let's see.

Thank you Bigshoe for bringing up the crown issue. I did notice that I've had to attempt twice to screw it in properly at least in one of them (I haven't played enough with the other one yet). And I always first counterclockwise everything with metal-to-metal threads, as Captainmorbid does, but being extra careful with watch crowns. I have a few watches with threaded crowns (mostly Japanese, American and Chinese some other China made/assembled watches) and I have never ever had any problem screwing its crown with any of them. So, I'll have to be even more extra careful with the DB ones, ...if I keep them.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Not_A_Guest said:


> In my experience, the crown tube on my Tritdiver has worn considerably even though I use this technique. And this has not occurred on my other watches with screw-down crowns. It may or may not be a widespread issue.
> Now I prefer to wind the watch by shaking it to avoid operating the crown and extending its life.


Hence why my only DB is a quartz... unfortunately I still have to unwind the crown to occasionally adjust the date..I would have preferred a no date as it looks like it's been jammed in at the 4.30 position and does look odd. 

However I use it pretty much exclusively for night shifts due to the tritium lume. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> ...it looks like it's been jammed in at the 4.30 position and does look odd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Red PeeKay, what exactly do you mean with the above, please? I just want to understand as I may have a similar problem with other (non DB) watch.

Thanks.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Now you have me second guessing what I do. When you say spin it backwards, do you mean just a few mm or maybe 1/8th of a turn, then switch to actually screwing it in? Should I be spinning it counter-clockwise further before trying to screw mine down as well?


Spin it counter clockwise about a quarter turn until you feel a little “click” as the threads seat. Then carefully screw it down clockwise. Don’t overtighten it either. Using the crown too often to reset the time will also strip the crown. You shouldn’t really have a need to adjust an auto more than once a week, even if it’s off by 15-20 spd. Just set it a minute or two slow or fast (depending on how it runs) and leave it until it’s a minute or two out again.

I owned a DB Sea Diver III for several years and a DB Sea Quest 1500 for 2 years. Never had an issue with the screw down crown on either watch. And I wore the Sea Diver as my only watch for more than a year. Never heard of any crown problems on Deep Blue watches. They’re made in China at probably the same factory as many other micro-brands.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Intrepid04 said:


> Red PeeKay, what exactly do you mean with the above, please? I just want to understand as I may have a similar problem with other (non DB) watch.
> 
> Thanks.


Ah, it's not a fault per se... just poor design... as you can see from my photo... they've cut the date window out between the 4 and 5 indices... and it looks manurehouse..

I mean they couldn't even centre it properly between the two... note how they've had to cut part of the 4... ahhhhhhh! Makes my OCD go right off! Or even dropped it down towards the minute markers...grrrrr

Seriously DB... just ditch the date, drill the lugs and perfect!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yah, that # 4 corner cut off is a ...pity. .

Good looking combo btw .


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Intrepid04 said:


> Yah, that # 4 corner cut off is a ...pity. .
> 
> Good looking combo btw .


Yeah, looks great, wears well... does what I wanted it to do... the seat belt NATO works really well.. pity about that date. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> Spin it counter clockwise about a quarter turn until you feel a little “click” as the threads seat. Then carefully screw it down clockwise. Don’t overtighten it either. Using the crown too often to reset the time will also strip the crown. You shouldn’t really have a need to adjust an auto more than once a week, even if it’s off by 15-20 spd. Just set it a minute or two slow or fast (depending on how it runs) and leave it until it’s a minute or two out again.
> 
> I owned a DB Sea Diver III for several years and a DB Sea Quest 1500 for 2 years. Never had an issue with the screw down crown on either watch. And I wore the Sea Diver as my only watch for more than a year. Never heard of any crown problems on Deep Blue watches. They’re made in China at probably the same factory as many other micro-brands.


Hmm noted, I'll try to mentally check what I do next time, and adjust the process accordingly. Mine does wind down given I have a number of watches in rotation, but if I am only wearing the DB for a week it doesn't need adjustment, and if I only wear it for 1-2 days, then typically I won't come back to it for around 2-3 weeks, so the crown doesn't see use all too often.


----------



## kukuruz000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for the answers!

I still have a question for the experienced Deep Blue owners among you: Since I tend to go for a Deep Blue Diver 1000 I due to the better color selection, although the Diver 1000 II would appeal to me due to the ceramic bezel, I just thought of the Diver 1000 I in my desired color combination and upgrade the ceramic bezel (either now or later) by ordering a replacement ceramic bezel for the Diver 1000 II from DeepBlue.eu and swapping it myself on the Diver 1000 I. Does anyone have experience with such a bezel exchange? Are the bezels identical except for the material? Can such an exchange be carried out without leaving any residue? Can you get spare parts easily and inexpensively from Deep Blue?


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

kukuruz000 said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> I still have a question for the experienced Deep Blue owners among you: Since I tend to go for a Deep Blue Diver 1000 I due to the better color selection, although the Diver 1000 II would appeal to me due to the ceramic bezel, I just thought of the Diver 1000 I in my desired color combination and upgrade the ceramic bezel (either now or later) by ordering a replacement ceramic bezel for the Diver 1000 II from DeepBlue.eu and swapping it myself on the Diver 1000 I. Does anyone have experience with such a bezel exchange? Are the bezels identical except for the material? Can such an exchange be carried out without leaving any residue? Can you get spare parts easily and inexpensively from Deep Blue?


I asked Deep Blue what replacement parts were available for purchase and they said the ceramic bezels were not and they never got back to me about any other parts. My assumption is that even if parts are available, it will be difficult to aquire them, especially from Deep Blue. I have also searched for bezels from other suppliers, including Alibaba, and found nothing on the correct size. If anyone else knows better, please let know, but otherwise it appears to be a dead end. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

kukuruz000 said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> I still have a question for the experienced Deep Blue owners among you: Since I tend to go for a Deep Blue Diver 1000 I due to the better color selection, although the Diver 1000 II would appeal to me due to the ceramic bezel, I just thought of the Diver 1000 I in my desired color combination and upgrade the ceramic bezel (either now or later) by ordering a replacement ceramic bezel for the Diver 1000 II from DeepBlue.eu and swapping it myself on the Diver 1000 I. Does anyone have experience with such a bezel exchange? Are the bezels identical except for the material? Can such an exchange be carried out without leaving any residue? Can you get spare parts easily and inexpensively from Deep Blue?


I attempted something similar with two earlier Master 1000s. The aluminum insert was thinner than the ceramic and didn’t fit in the bezel due to depth. I destroyed one of the watches while attempting to swap the bezel itself due to DB bezels being mounted with retention wire as opposed to the Seiko style friction fit. If I had known, and done some research on how to remove those bezels, it is likely that it would’ve worked(also would’ve required a crystal swap most likely). I had also asked DB if it was possible to acquire parts from them before I attempted the swap, they were not able to sell/supply parts such as inserts.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Land Diver (Jul 1, 2021)

captainmorbid said:


> I attempted something similar with two earlier Master 1000s. The aluminum insert was thinner than the ceramic and didn’t fit in the bezel due to depth. I destroyed one of the watches while attempting to swap the bezel itself due to DB bezels being mounted with retention wire as opposed to the Seiko style friction fit. If I had known, and done some research on how to remove those bezels, it is likely that it would’ve worked(also would’ve required a crystal swap most likely). I had also asked DB if it was possible to acquire parts from them before I attempted the swap, they were not able to sell/supply parts such as inserts.
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I should say that in my previous post I meant bezel insert and not bezel. I was tempted to just buy a few watches and try to swap certain parts to make the custom watch I wanted, but that is probably more effort than I want to spend. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Land Diver said:


> I should say that in my previous post I meant bezel insert and not bezel. I was tempted to just buy a few watches and try to swap certain parts to make the custom watch I wanted, but that is probably more effort than I want to spend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


That’s all I was aiming for as well. The bezel inserts were of different thickness, as well, the bezels were of different depth to accommodate the difference in thickness between inserts. Which is what led me to consider changing the bezels, and failing spectacularly. I have since then, swapped the movement and dial into a third M1000. Much easier process.











Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

My first Deep Blue. Really nice wearing watch for such thickness.


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

ok guys, I have given up on getting a new crown from Deep Blue and it appears to be threaded differently from other cases I have seen. I am thinking about transplanting the movement into a Seiko Turtle style case, does anyone know if I would have any fitment issues doing that? I would probably keep it as is including the hands and dial, just replace the crown. Just unsure if it would be a direct fit. Thanks


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

bigshoe83 said:


> ok guys, I have given up on getting a new crown from Deep Blue and it appears to be threaded differently from other cases I have seen. I am thinking about transplanting the movement into a Seiko Turtle style case, does anyone know if I would have any fitment issues doing that? I would probably keep it as is including the hands and dial, just replace the crown. Just unsure if it would be a direct fit. Thanks


I can’t remember which one you have, but, dial size and crown location are the two biggest obstacles.

DB dials are generally larger diameter than most of the aftermarket Seiko style cases(28.5mm for the cases).

If you have a 3 o’clock crown DB, it would take a bit of work to get it into a 3:45 turtle case. IF the dial size is compatible.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> I can’t remember which one you have, but, dial size and crown location are the two biggest obstacles.
> 
> DB dials are generally larger diameter than most of the aftermarket Seiko style cases(28.5mm for the cases).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, it’s the Military Diver 300. It has the 3:45 crown location but not sure on dial size. I may just pull the movement out of it and start from scratch.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

nastang87xx said:


> My first Deep Blue. Really nice wearing watch for such thickness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16294955


Congrats! I rather like that color (and texture) combo. How does it wear on that nato? My current Diver 1000 II is on the supplied silicone strap, which I love. I considered buying a $99 Diver and putting it on a zulu strap I have, but decided against it since I had already purchased a different watch for Santa to bring at Christmas.


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> Congrats! I rather like that color (and texture) combo. How does it wear on that nato? My current Diver 1000 II is on the supplied silicone strap, which I love. I considered buying a $99 Diver and putting it on a zulu strap I have, but decided against it since I had already purchased a different watch for Santa to bring at Christmas.


Unbelievably comfortable. It does not feel like a 15mm thick watch although the 40mm case and restrained lug to lug do help (as it should). However with the one piece nato it does add an additional 1mm or so to the wearing experience depending on your skin. Noticeable? Only from the eyes.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

bigshoe83 said:


> Thanks for the response, it’s the Military Diver 300. It has the 3:45 crown location but not sure on dial size. I may just pull the movement out of it and start from scratch.


I’ve a couple of those, definitely larger dial in the DB than Turtle. I can rip one open and measure the dial dimensions once I’m home from work.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Conundrum1911 said:


> What was the issue with one of yours? Thankfully mine seems to be great -- The only thing I noticed is the tolerances between the band and one of the lugs could have been slightly better, but I'm essentially nitpicking.
> 
> Note I emailed them 2-3 times both before ordering and after with questions and they never got back to me. If you aren't getting a reply either I'd say call them (I think the number was on the site).





Intrepid04 said:


> I'm still in litigation with them and I prefer to hold my comments for now. All I can say so far is that I don't feel they're backing their product, nevertheless their customer. I'll post the final outcome but depending how they treat me this may be a "meet and greet" only as Bigshoe thinks, or ...a "marry for life", let's see.
> ...


Well, unfortunately... Deep Blue customer care let me down.
So, when I contacted them with the issues they responded immediately within one (1) business day. However, their "offer" to resolve the issue was... unprofessional? (if not insulting). There're several issues (which they "justified" rather than admitting fault), but to keep my rant in a short leash I'm going to focus on the main issue:
One of the watches I bought was a Master 1000 chronograph quartz. Upon arrival I noticed the chrono central second hand was stopped at number 4 position. We're talking here about a brand new watch, correct?, it should arrive with the chrono/central second hand at number 12 position. Anyway, I thought "well, maybe the pusher was activated accidentally while handling the watch to be shipped or during transportation". But I didn't know the characteristics of this watch: when I removed the plastic wrap I found out that the pushers actually have a safety feature: threaded nuts; that means that pushers cannot accidentally be actuated by handling or shipping (the safety nuts were in the safety position: threaded in). So, the pushers were actuated before being shipped. And there was no plastic stopper to avoid the crown to be pushed in and gets engaged accidentally during transport (the running second hand in the subdial at 6h was ...running lol). Still, that's OK, I'm just giving you some "background" info about the reason for my suspicion or supposition. Here I go with the main issue:

I reset the chrono central second hand to zero (12); perfect, no problem. I was then setting the time and date when I noticed that every time the minute hand passes underneath the chrono central second hand it pushes the chrono central second hand. Hum? Furthermore, when the chrono central second hand is at the 12/zero position, if you slightly tilt the watch the chrono central second hand move freely about 1/2 sec to 3/4 sec in the second markers on the dial. In other words, the chrono central second hand has a free play of about 3/4 of a second measured between the marker at 12 and the marker at 12:01 (it moves in between those two markers at about 3/4 of the space between those two markers). For me, both things together (the minute hand rubbing the second hand, and the second hand having some free play) is an indication that something is wrong with this watch. But not for Deep Blue customer care: they never ever mentioned a return or a replacement or an exchange or a guarantee or something on that regard. They offered me a refund of 10% of my purchase... $20 bucks?! for me to keep their faulty watch lol

So, I made them a counter offer: to give me a store credit instead of a refund (of course for a percentage higher than 10%  When I initially reported the issues they replied within one business day; but they have not replied since I made the counter offer over a week ago now, I haven't heard back from them any more, silence...

I had a few items in my cart (close to $1K in total value) waiting for their reply regarding the store credit. Some of the products I had in the cart got out of stock while I was waiting for their reply...

At this point I think I'll allow them to keep their refund offer of $20 as my tip for their worst customer care, ...or the lack of it. I also left my cart full of their items; they probably don't need more money from me anyway... Take care of yours.

BTW, I couldn't find anywhere a place to check for DB reviews, none on their product website of course; no wonder why... I should have known better about watch mushroom companies; ...I knew it.

Nice to meet DB. lol

EDIT: grammar corrections to better understand what happened.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Intrepid04 said:


> Well, unfortunately... Deep Blue customer care let me down.
> So, when I contacted them with the issues they responded immediately within one (1) business day. However, their "offer" to resolve the issue was... unprofessional? (if not insulting). There're several issues (which they "justified" rather than admitting fault), but to keep my rant in a short leash I'm going to focus on the main issue:
> One of the watches I bought was a Master 1000 chronograph quartz. Upon arrival I noticed the chrono central second hand was stopped at number 4 position. We're talking here about a brand new watch, correct?, it should arrive with the chrono/central second hand at number 12 position. Anyway, I thought "well, maybe the pusher was activated accidentally while handling the watch to be shipped or during transportation". But I didn't know the characteristics of this watch: when I removed the plastic wrap I found out that the pushers actually have a safety feature: threaded nuts; that means that pushers cannot accidentally be actuated by handling or shipping (the safety nuts were in the safety position: threaded in). So, the pushers were actuated before being shipped. And there was no plastic stopper to avoid the crown to be pushed in and gets engaged accidentally during transport (the running second hand in the subdial at 6h was ...running lol). Still, that's OK, I'm just giving you some "background" info about the reason for my suspicion or supposition. Here I go with the main issue:
> 
> ...


Sorry for your experience. On the bright side, it would take a watchmaker 35 seconds to repair the hands. It just looks like the seconds timer hand is bent, or the minute hand isn’t installed correctly. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes Captainmorbid, you could be quite right that it may not be a hard thing to fix. This is what I call my fatalism geographic, and believe me, please:

a few years ago (2014) I bought my first Chinese microbrand watches, I bought eight (yes 8!, that's the way I am when I like their design, functionality and movements) of the same microbrand name within a month, all mechanical, one hand-winding. One has a Miyota mov't, one has a ST1908 mov't, two have a dual-timer mov't (I can't remember the name now), and four have an ETA-2824-2 mov't. I babysit ALL my watches, including a G-Shock. Well, one of the dual-timer got foggy after a few flakes of snow fall on the crystal (?); it ended up flooded after I inadvertently immersed my hand in a fishtank; fair. Another one, the hand-winding one ST1908, the only one that sits on my night table, my baby watch, one day all of the sudden its running second hand got lose (without dropping it, knocking it or any sudden movement). Something else happened with a third Chinese microbrand but I can't remember now. Mainly for those reasons I stopped buying Chinese microbrand watches, ...until now again.
believe it or not, I brought the hand-winding watch to the *only* "watchmaker" in town. After a few months he called me to ask me if I'll pay for a new movement he finally sourced for my watch. I said, "sure but how much will it be?" He told me "movement and labor $45"... I said, "just a moment, let me go see the movement you got before you buy it." So, the ST1908 is a mechanical chronograph with a true moonphase complication. Is he sourcing that movement so cheap?! When I arrived he showed me in his computer monitor what he's about to get to replace the movement in my watch (because he couldn't fix the loose seconds hand and he broke the post in his attempt): it was a quartz day-night movement! I not only said no way but also immediately requested my watch back; I got it back but it didn't wind any more (broken winding mechanism). So, my assumption is that he didn't know the difference between mechanical and quartz movements, he cranked my watch and broke the winding mechanism. This guy used to own a jewellery store selling mid range watches for years... Go figure.

In summary, it may be an easy fix, but I don't know how to fix it, and there's no a watchmaker here to fix it either. That's why I get frustrated when I pay my money for a brand new watch that doesn't meet the description and/or the advertise expectations. So far, I haven't had such problems with my Bulova, Citizen, Seiko, Orient, Casio, Timex, Festina, Bostok, Momentum and Armitron watches, and not even with my known fashion/designer watches from Tommy Hilfiger, Fossil, Guess, Nixon, Quicksilver, Roots, Windriver and Storm. I only have had problems with Chinese mushroom microbrands which pass their quality control cost to their customers and don't back their products, nor their customers after all. And I should clarify that I personally have absolutely nothing against China or Chinese persons or genuine Chinese products. It's actually about our own "foreigners" who move their manufacturing contracts there to increase their profits leaving a bad reputation to nationals. Anyway..., back to my watch lol 

I had six-seven more DB watches, a whole bunch of straps and a few tools sitting in my cart, but DB customer care hasn't gotten back to me again, TG; they're still in my cart waiting for their reply... I have no luck with Chinese mushroom microbrands. Sorry for my rant.

EDIT: grammar corrections and other clarifications.

EDIT2: I'll report back when DB customer care gets back to their customer, ...if they care.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Intrepid04 said:


> Yes Captainmorbid, you could be quite right that it may not be a hard thing to fix. This is what I call my fatalism geographic, and believe me, please:
> 
> a few years ago (2014) I bought my first Chinese microbrand watches, I bought eight (yes 8!, that's the way I am when I like their design, functionality and movements) of the same microbrand name within a month, all mechanical, one hand-winding. One has a Miyota mov't, one has a ST1908 mov't, two have a dual-timer mov't (I can't remember the name now), and four have an ETA-2824-2 mov't. I babysit ALL my watches, including a G-Shock. Well, one of the dual-timer got foggy after a few flakes of snow fall on the crystal (?); it ended up flooded after I inadvertently immersed my hand in a fishtank; fair. Another one, the hand-winding one ST1908, the only one that sits on my night table, my baby watch, one day all of the sudden its running second hand got lose (without dropping it, knocking it or any sudden movement). Something else happened with a third Chinese microbrand but I can't remember now. Mainly for those reasons I stopped buying Chinese microbrand watches, ...until now again.
> believe it or not, I brought the hand-winding watch to the *only* "watchmaker" in town. After a few months he called me to ask me if I'll pay for a new movement he finally sourced for my watch. I said, "sure but how much will it be?" He told me "movement and labor $45"... I said, "just a moment, let me go see the movement you got before you buy it." So, the ST1908 is a mechanical chronograph with a true moonphase complication. Is he sourcing that movement so cheap?! When I arrived he showed me in his computer monitor what he's about to get to replace the movement in my watch (because he couldn't fix the loose seconds hand and he broke the post in his attempt): it was a quartz day-night movement! I not only said no way but also immediately requested my watch back; I got it back but it didn't wind any more (broken winding mechanism). So, my assumption is that he didn't know the difference between mechanical and quartz movements, he cranked my watch and broke the winding mechanism. This guy used to own a jewellery store selling mid range watches for years... Go figure.
> ...


Fair enough. Not sure how far you are from Edmonton… but I could probably straighten out the hands for you, if you’re close.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm on the East coast , but I DO appreciate your offer. I just don't want to keep adding cost (mail back and forth) to a brand new defective watch. I wish DB customer care would have taken similar approach as yours; that'd be customer care!

I'll report back when DB customer care gets back to their customer, ...if they care.

Thank you Captainmorbid.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow that sucks about the hands. Honesty if it were me, and DB wouldn't do anything/take it back/you were stuck with it, is just try to fix the hands myself. you might be able to adjust them by hand, but if not, you can buy the tools to remove hands and install hands (plus a dial protector) on Amazon for probably less than $20.

I get that it isn't right that you'd have to do this...but if it were me and I was stuck either with an unworkable watch that I couldn't return, or to risk fixing it myself I'd do that latter. Plus, if you do it and it is easy, then swapping a movement isn't much more complex since you really only need to remove the hands and dial to do it. That's what I'd also probably try to do with that ST19xx watch. I think you can buy the movements for about $100-150 but i could be wrong. Arguably my plan with all my watches really is run them for years (hopefully) before they stop. Then try to swap the movements myself.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Also thankfully my Deep Blue Commander T-100 has pretty much been fine since I got it, aside from a bit of a gap between trap and one of the lugs. If I put pressure on the springbar I can close it, so guessing the tolerances are a touch off on that drilled hole. Will gladly take that over the issues you've experienced.

That said, I did email Deep Blue twice -- Once to ask about shipping/customs before ordering, and again after to verify what the serial number is, and in both cases they never replied to me. That fact still leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth, given it's not like I'm dealing with a seller on Aliexpress or something.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

The worse part, honestly, the very undesirable part is that, on one hand, they never contemplated a return or an exchange or even a repair of the watch, it's like they knew before hand, before they sent it that they sent a defective watch and they're unwilling to deal with it any more. On the other hand, also very undesirable, it's that they didn't bother to respond to my counter offer regarding their rather insulting offer of 10% refund for me to keep a defective watch. As a result of their lack of customer care, this's my first, long lasting bad, and last experience with Deep Blue.

And I'll probably follow your suggestions Conundrum, which Captainmorbid also suggested a similar route: I may go to use the defective Deep Blue watch they sold me to initiate my incursions into watch repairs: if I do well I may forgive Deep Blue customer care; if I do bad I'll take Deep Blue out of my collection, and out of sight.

At the end, it's a pity on one side but probably a good sign on the other side avoiding me further headaches down the road because I honestly had my shopping cart full of Deep Blue products worth more than $1000 waiting for their customer care response (I had 6 more watches, a bunch of straps and a couple of tools in my cart). Anyway, Deep Blues were not meant for me 

Thanks and good luck folks.

PS: just by chance I "discovered" why the chrono seconds hand was pointing at 4h when my "new" watch arrived: Just by chance I placed the watch upside down on my desk (just for stability purpose because I had it wrapped in a pillow) and it was left like that for a few days. When I picked it up the chrono seconds hand was moved and pointing to the 2h mark... (?) So, after puzzling myself for a little while making sure that, no, I hadn't touched the chrono pusher before I laid the watch down, I arrived to the conclusion that while the watch was upside down the minutes hand exerted a greater force on the chrono seconds hand every time it passed underneath (now on top of it) while in the upside down position. So, most likely it's the minutes hand the one at fault (either bent up or not properly seated down), not the chrono seconds hand. Either hand, either way, it IS a problem watch and therefore a defective watch sold by Deep Blue, maybe knowingly because they never offered a solution for this issue; I mean, a credible reasonable offer.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

New strap on the commander


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Joined the clan today with my first deep blue. The only bezeled diver I have in my small collection is my Aquis, which with its inter grated bracelet means I can’t really change the strap. I wanted a diver with a blue sunburst dial where I could change the strap when I want, and as the Aquis will still get most of my wrist time, I didn’t want to spend much. Oh, and it had to have a ceramic bezel. The Deep Blue has ticked every box. I paid the extra for the rubber strap, which I think is worth it, as it seems a pretty nice strap. Yes it’s chunky, but I like watches with some wrist presence. For $200, this really is a blinding watch. So far, absolutely no complaints!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

mark_uk said:


> Joined the clan today with my first deep blue. The only bezeled diver I have in my small collection is my Aquis, which with its inter grated bracelet means I can’t really change the strap. I wanted a diver with a blue sunburst dial where I could change the strap when I want, and as the Aquis will still get most of my wrist time, I didn’t want to spend much. Oh, and it had to have a ceramic bezel. The Deep Blue has ticked every box. I paid the extra for the rubber strap, which I think is worth it, as it seems a pretty nice strap. Yes it’s chunky, but I like watches with some wrist presence. For $200, this really is a blinding watch. So far, absolutely no complaints!
> View attachment 16393957
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and welcome aboard! I've said it before -- the Diver 1000/ Master 1000 II @ $160 delivered on a silicone strap may be the best value in an auto watch out there. The number of colorways available make them versatile and appeal to a large audience. It took all my willpower late last year _not_ to purchase the light blue Pepsi dial Diver at $99.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Here’s the latest of my DBs. I’m trying to pick up some of the ‘chunkier with Swiss movement’ models lately.









Top to bottom, left to right:
1- Dive Star 1000
2- Master 2000 10 year
3- Master 2000 GMT
4- Dive Master 500
5- Chronomaster 7750
6- Master DayNight GMT
7- Alpha Marine 500 w/ tritium

Obligatory lume shot:


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

^^Nice  









































DEPTHMASTER makes the JSAR look a tad small-ish.

- M


----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

Well. I just had a very displeasing experience with Deep Blue customer service. I had a few questions about their watches and the gentleman completely blew me off as if I was kidding with my question. I am stunned by how rude it was. He literally told me to never call again and never buy their watches. I'm speechless. I was not trying to be silly in any matter. I truly had a serious question. I just don't understand. Perhaps he was having a bad day.


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

pstaehlin said:


> Well. I just had a very displeasing experience with Deep Blue customer service. I had a few questions about their watches and the gentleman completely blew me off as if I was kidding with my question. I am stunned by how rude it was. He literally told me to never call again and never buy their watches. I'm speechless. I was not trying to be silly in any matter. I truly had a serious question. I just don't understand. Perhaps he was having a bad day.



Here is what I asked the guy from Custom Service...
I observed a difference on the dial of two of their watches that I was merely curious about. On their Commander watch the depth description reads 300M/1000FT. Yet on their Patriot watch the depth description reads 300M/990FT. I wanted to ask why this difference in depth description. Was it merely an error? If it was NO big deal. As a potential customer I was just curious to know. Even if it were a stupid question to ask there was zero excuse for the way this customer service person treated me.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel like there are parts of the story missing as I’m having a hard time believing it as it stands now.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I feel like there are parts of the story missing as I’m having a hard time believing it as it stands now.


Agreed. Brand new profile with a generic-sounding handle, comes _straight to this thread_ to air his grievances and hasn't done anything else since.
Looking at the details of the story (if it even happened-- which it might have, why would anybody lie like this?), the guy on Deep Blue's end of the phone probably just thought he was a troll. Imagine someone calls your business and says...

"I observed a difference on the dial of two of your watches that I am merely curious about. On your Commander watch the depth description reads 300M/1000FT. Yet on your Patriot watch the depth description reads 300M/990FT. I wanted to ask why this difference in depth description. Was it merely an error?"

If I got a call like this I would have hung up without even saying anything (why waste my time?). What kind of knucklehead would be so pedantic over a meaningless difference? Even if the text difference actually manifested in real specs, that difference is less than 3m, or 1% deviation. You probably get more variation in depth rating from random chance!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I feel like there are parts of the story missing as I’m having a hard time believing it as it stands now.


Are you referring to my post above?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

pstaehlin said:


> Are you referring to my post above?


Si


----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Si


Here is my complaint in more detail:
Here is what I asked the guy from Custom Service...
I observed a difference on the dial of two of their watches that I was merely curious about. On their Commander watch the depth description reads 300M/1000FT. Yet on their Patriot watch the depth description reads 300M/990FT. I wanted to ask why this difference in depth description. Was it merely an error? If it was NO big deal. As a potential customer I was just curious to know. Even if it were a stupid question to ask there was zero excuse for the way this customer service person treated me.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

pstaehlin said:


> Here is my complaint in more detail:
> Here is what I asked the guy from Custom Service...
> I observed a difference on the dial of two of their watches that I was merely curious about. On their Commander watch the depth description reads 300M/1000FT. Yet on their Patriot watch the depth description reads 300M/990FT. I wanted to ask why this difference in depth description. Was it merely an error? If it was NO big deal. As a potential customer I was just curious to know. Even if it were a stupid question to ask there was zero excuse for the way this customer service person treated me.


Honestly, he probably thought you were trolling him with such a nitpicky question. So he replied to who he thought was a troll like he did. I’ve talked to the guy a handful of times and he’s never been anything but nice to me, so I’m having a hard time believing he replied like that to a “potential customer”. Then again, they’re New Yorkers so who the hell knows.


----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Agreed. Brand new profile with a generic-sounding handle, comes _straight to this thread_ to air his grievances and hasn't done anything else since.
> Looking at the details of the story (if it even happened-- which it might have, why would anybody lie like this?), the guy on Deep Blue's end of the phone probably just thought he was a troll. Imagine someone calls your business and says...
> 
> "I observed a difference on the dial of two of your watches that I am merely curious about. On your Commander watch the depth description reads 300M/1000FT. Yet on your Patriot watch the depth description reads 300M/990FT. I wanted to ask why this difference in depth description. Was it merely an error?"
> ...


Hi there. I appreciate your input on this. Yeah, I suppose I see your point in him thinking I may have been some sort of troll. But honestly that is far FAR from the truth. I have been looking into Deep Blue watches for a while now. I consider myself a thorough shopper of things especially if I'm going to pay for something over $100. I had nailed my decision down to two models. The Commander or the Patriot. It was then that I make the observation of the different depths description on the watches. Now, allow me to just say, I have no doubt this would make any difference in the function and performance of the watch. That never even came to mind. It was simply just my curiosity in wondering why the difference between the two watches. In fact I would have loved to carry on a longer conversation with this guy if he would have allowed me to even speak.

Another thing....yes, I am new to this site. I got on here seeking to see if there were any other people that may have had an awful customer experience as I have and can talk about it. I think it's important in a group setting like this to not only share the great stories about the watches we love but also the some of the bad stories as well. I feel it's a great way to keep each other informed on the quality and customer service that we as customers should expect from a well known watch company like Deep Blue watches. 

I don't know if you guys are aware that Deep Blue watches company have an "F" rating on the Better Business Bureau? Great watches or not...that should tell you something, right??

So...what do I do from here? Honestly, part of me still would like to purchase one of their watches. But I'm struggling to support a company with such awful customer service such as I experienced.


----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Honestly, he probably thought you were trolling him with such a nitpicky question. So he replied to who he thought was a troll like he did. I’ve talked to the guy a handful of times and he’s never been anything but nice to me, so I’m having a hard time believing he replied like that to a “potential customer”. Then again, they’re New Yorkers so who the hell knows.



Hi there. I appreciate your input on this. Yeah, I suppose I see your point in him thinking I may have been some sort of troll. But honestly that is far FAR from the truth. I have been looking into Deep Blue watches for a while now. I consider myself a thorough shopper of things especially if I'm going to pay for something over $100. I had nailed my decision down to two models. The Commander or the Patriot. It was then that I make the observation of the different depths description on the watches. Now, allow me to just say, I have no doubt this would make any difference in the function and performance of the watch. That never even came to mind. It was simply just my curiosity in wondering why the difference between the two watches. In fact I would have loved to carry on a longer conversation with this guy if he would have allowed me to even speak.

Another thing....yes, I am new to this site. I got on here seeking to see if there were any other people that may have had an awful customer experience as I have and can talk about it. I think it's important in a group setting like this to not only share the great stories about the watches we love but also the some of the bad stories as well. I feel it's a great way to keep each other informed on the quality and customer service that we as customers should expect from a well known watch company like Deep Blue watches. 

I don't know if you guys are aware that Deep Blue watches company have an "F" rating on the Better Business Bureau? Great watches or not...that should tell you something, right??

So...what do I do from here? Honestly, part of me still would like to purchase one of their watches. But I'm struggling to support a company with such awful customer service such as I experienced.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

pstaehlin said:


> So...what do I do from here? Honestly, part of me still would like to purchase one of their watches. But I'm struggling to support a company with such awful customer service such as I experienced.


I see. I have also heard of Deep Blue's CS being abrasive or subpar at times. That said, those negative reports suffer from strong selection and negativity bias and may be overrepresented. I am not surprised that they have a low rating from the BBB (putting aside the fact that BBB is a bit of a racket in itself); as RonaldUlyssesSwanson stated above, they are New Yorkers lol.
If you don't want to support the company then you shouldn't buy the product. I bet you are already aware of this, but in any big purchase, you are buying the company's service/support as well as the product itself. If you don't think the quality of the product is good enough to make up for their subpar support, there are many, many other watch companies out there ready to help you. That said, I think the experiences of the vast majority of users in this thread are positive-- they make good watches at a great price, and their watches have a truly one-of-a-kind style.


----------



## pstaehlin (11 mo ago)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I see. I have also heard of Deep Blue's CS being abrasive or subpar at times. That said, those negative reports suffer from strong selection and negativity bias and may be overrepresented. I am not surprised that they have a low rating from the BBB (putting aside the fact that BBB is a bit of a racket in itself); as RonaldUlyssesSwanson stated above, they are New Yorkers lol.
> If you don't want to support the company then you shouldn't buy the product. I bet you are already aware of this, but in any big purchase, you are buying the company's service/support as well as the product itself. If you don't think the quality of the product is good enough to make up for their subpar support, there are many, many other watch companies out there ready to help you. That said, I think the experiences of the vast majority of users in this thread are positive-- they make good watches at a great price, and their watches have a truly one-of-a-kind style.



Thank you. I appreciate the conversation. Yes, I'm quite aware of buying a big purchase going hand in hand with the service and support. It is very nice to see others in this thread that have great experiences with Deep Blue.
I'm still on the fence about a decision to still buy from them. Cause, darn it! ...I do like what I see!  Have a great day!


----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm wanting to get a new Master 1000 and trying to decide between Matte Orange and Sunray Orange. Does anyone a picture comparison of the 2?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

pstaehlin said:


> So...what do I do from here? Honestly, part of me still would like to purchase one of their watches. But I'm struggling to support a company with such awful customer service such as I experienced.


Buy it used then.


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Distinctive PVD with white bezel Sea Ram on aftermarket engineer type bracelet...but alas, as cool as it is, just not able to beat the JSAR on the wrist in the morning, so thought I'd share here before possibly finding it a new home.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

pstaehlin said:


> Here is my complaint in more detail:
> Here is what I asked the guy from Custom Service...
> I observed a difference on the dial of two of their watches that I was merely curious about. On their Commander watch the depth description reads 300M/1000FT. Yet on their Patriot watch the depth description reads 300M/990FT. I wanted to ask why this difference in depth description. Was it merely an error? If it was NO big deal. As a potential customer I was just curious to know. Even if it were a stupid question to ask there was zero excuse for the way this customer service person treated me.


Here's the thing... a little math reveals that 300 meters = 984 feet, 3.02 inches. I think it's safe to say that no watch company will put that number on their dial. But both 990 feet and 1,000 feet are valid, rounded-up approximations of the number of feet in 300 meters, and can be seen on many watches, including the Rolex Submariner, pictured below (picture from the Web). While I don't condone how the CS Rep handled your enquiry, I can see how he might have been annoyed by it. So, as others have suggested, either look elsewhere or buy used. Either way, Good Luck!









Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Someone asking why two watches have a different, though subtle depth designation in no way merits being blown off by whatever passes for customer service there. This is however the company whose owner was banned from WUS for shilling (maybe he mixed his own account up with a shill account?), so it's maybe not all that surprising. Great watches, shady company.

Edited to add link.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nighthawk said:


> Here's the thing... a little math reveals that 300 meters = 984 feet, 3.02 inches. I think it's safe to say that no watch company will put that number on their dial. But both 990 feet and 1,000 feet are valid, rounded-up approximations of the number of feet in 300 meters, and can be seen on many watches, including the Rolex Submariner, pictured below (picture from the Web). While I don't condone how the CS Rep handled your enquiry, I can see how he might have been annoyed by it. So, as others have suggested, either look elsewhere or buy used. Either way, Good Luck!
> View attachment 16482159
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


The point the OP is trying to make is not about the number per se; it's about the discrepancy in numbers for the same measuring unit in the same watch brand for the same 300m depth. It's like if Rolex would stamp 1000ft in one model and 990 in another model for the same 300m depth equivalency.

I have seen watches with 1000ft, 990ft and also even 984ft (as you very well calculated), but watches from different brands.

Don't keep hammering the guy with the same thing, he already said the did like what he sees on DB watches. You would only make him to refrain from buying DBs, ,,,or from showing them here...

And the reality is that being New Yorkers (as someone justified) don't give them any right to have one of the worse customer care(less) I've ever encountered on the net.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my Deep Star today. Love this piece. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Garry San (10 mo ago)

Hello from heroic Ukraine!


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

What is the latest discount code ?


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

mauserfan said:


> What is the latest discount code ?


Recently, I have been unable to locate one. Over the last 6 ish months, seemingly, DB has revised its pricing strategy a couple different times -- once to "adjust" pricing to imbed the typical 40% off discount code and another time to adjust for the rampant inflation.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

mauserfan said:


> What is the latest discount code ?


Like doughboy said, they seem to have done away with them. Sad. Probably means I won’t ever buy new from them again because their watches just aren’t worth full price; especially the higher end models that list for $1k +. That said, just picked up this MINT daynight scuba from a fellow member in this awesome royal blue dial. Running +1 so far…I’m loving it.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Like doughboy said, they seem to have done away with them. Sad. Probably means I won’t ever buy new from them again because their watches just aren’t worth full price; especially the higher end models that list for $1k +. That said, just picked up this MINT daynight scuba from a fellow member in this awesome royal blue dial. Running +1 so far…I’m loving it.
> View attachment 16532585


Beautiful watch! Congrats! I've said it before, if that were a few mm smaller in diameter and L2L, I would have one. +1 s/d is awesome.

Although I agree that the DBs are not as enticing as they once were at the current prices, I think some of them are still solid values. However, i am no longer sure I will use them as gifts for the guys on the Oktoberfest Mancation in Germany. Who knows? Maybe DB will still have good Black Friday sales annually.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow, I hadn't actually checked their website in a couple months. Some of price increases are rough.
I got my Daynight 41 last summer for $260 shipped to my door with an extra silicone strap. Now it's $350. I know inflation and prices for everything have gone up, but I'd say the main draw of these watches was their phenomenal value. Now it's going to be a lot easier for other brands to compete on price. I'd say that a lot of Aragon's models are similar in size (and perhaps target audience) and their prices are still rock bottom.

Here's hoping that Black Friday or other sales will bring prices down.

On a totally different topic, hope someone around here tries the Alpha Marine 500 that's coming soon. I'm just curious about it, not really looking to buy.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> On a totally different topic, hope someone around here tries the Alpha Marine 500 that's coming soon. I'm just curious about it, not really looking to buy.


Hate to sound like an advertisement but intro pricing on these is hot.
$249 for a Miyota 9015, full lume dial in great colors, 500m WR? Now that's the Deep Blue pricing I expect.
Somebody please buy one of these so I can live vicariously through you. I'm on a self-imposed purchase moratorium.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Hate to sound like an advertisement but intro pricing on these is hot.
> $249 for a Miyota 9015, full lume dial in great colors, 500m WR? Now that's the Deep Blue pricing I expect.
> Somebody please buy one of these so I can live vicariously through you. I'm on a self-imposed purchase moratorium.


I grabbed mine for that price but not through today's sale. It's an excellent watch, if a bit big for me. Fantastic bezel action, great lume, easy to operate crown, +2 to +5 s/d overall. I am swamped with things to do right now but believe my Alpha Marine is next up for me to write a review.

If today's sale would have been in the 42mm case, I would have picked up a smurf.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> I am swamped with things to do right now but believe my Alpha Marine is next up for me to write a review.


Good info, looking forward to a review.
Can you tell me the thickness and lug-to-lug on the case? I would hope that the 9015 would enable a thinner case but it seems like they didn't take advantage of the movement's dimensions.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Unfortunately, the review may be a while. The current Alpha Marine (and mine) is 15mm thick and 52 mm L2L. It's not a small watch, but the curved lug design allows it to wear a bit smaller than a typical 52mm L2L watch. 
DB Alpha Marine 500 specs


It's been a while since they made the 42mm, but it's significantly more wearable for those of us with small wrists.
42mm DB Alpha Marine 500 specs


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> Unfortunately, the review may be a while. The current Alpha Marine (and mine) is 15mm thick and 52 mm L2L. It's not a small watch, but the curved lug design allows it to wear a bit smaller than a typical 52mm L2L watch.
> DB Alpha Marine 500 specs
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thank you. Here's hoping the 42mm is soon to follow.


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Was going to sell mine, but I wore it for a few days after a long hiatus and started to like her again. I really wish it had a normal lug size, though. I'd love to throw a nato on it.









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

this just in. LOVE the color.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

oh and this just came too...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my Master Explorer III with a Deep Blue vanilla scented strap. I never get tired of this dial. 



























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Well it’s been a month since someone last posted on this thread, and in a way, I think it’s fitting for DB in general. Their last few releases have been mere re-releases, they haven’t released a premium model (Recon for example) in over a year, and they do away with the lucrative coupon code. Not sure if they’re throwing in the towel or they’re skewing towards the lower end models, but I’m completely turned off by what they’re offering and doing as of late.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Well it’s been a month since someone last posted on this thread, and in a way, I think it’s fitting for DB in general. Their last few releases have been mere re-releases, they haven’t released a premium model (Recon for example) in over a year, and they do away with the lucrative coupon code. Not sure if they’re throwing in the towel or they’re skewing towards the lower end models, but I’m completely turned off by what they’re offering and doing as of late.


I can't say I disagree with you but am trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. I am sure they are dealing with the same crap every other business is -- supply chain interruptions, inflation, staffing challenges. The price increases are amazing.

I do wish the case sizes would move toward the 40-42mm range but am not the owner of the business. At this point, it will take either a unique 40-42mm offering with tritium tubes or the DEEP BLUE MASTER 500 SWISS smurf returning to get me to part with my money. I do like the textured dials they introduced to the Master 1000 II line and hope they extend those offerings to the Diver 1000 II.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally got me one of these, I've had the flat tube version before but the all tubes is just much cooler



















I agree that they seemed to have moved lower end. Nh35, skimping out on tubes, quartz movement.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> Finally got me one of these, I've had the flat tube version before but the all tubes is just much cooler


That looks familiar. Glad you got it and are enjoying it.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Well it’s been a month since someone last posted on this thread, and in a way, I think it’s fitting for DB in general. Their last few releases have been mere re-releases, they haven’t released a premium model (Recon for example) in over a year, and they do away with the lucrative coupon code. Not sure if they’re throwing in the towel or they’re skewing towards the lower end models, but I’m completely turned off by what they’re offering and doing as of late.


I think my personal preferences are showing but I do agree with the sentiment. They haven't recently released anything in a size I could realistically wear on a regular basis, and the styles have been mediocre IMO. I understand the loss of the code due to inflationary pressure, but prices are 25-30% higher than they used to be. I can only hope that sales will periodically bring prices down to levels comparable to what we used to have.
That said, I don't think this thread (and WUS in general) is representative of their customer base. Who knows, maybe they're making a killing off ShopHQ appearances and other customers who are perfectly happy with the product they've got. But I can't help but look at Aragon-- a brand which competes for the same target audience (big dive watches with loud styling) and which has _somehow_ managed to keep their prices _exactly the same_ as two years ago-- and wonder if Deep Blue is keeping pace. Apparently Aragon is moving towards smaller sizes as well; they see the market moving that way. 
DB has been around for a while compared to other microbrands. Hopefully their owners make the right choices to keep their company going and keep making products we like.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I can only hope that sales will periodically bring prices down to levels comparable to what we used to have.


Looks like I got part of what I hoped for. Memorial Day sale brings a lot of models' base price below $200, including the newer models with Swiss movements. Some will have a free white silicone strap added to your order. Now _that_ is the value I know Deep Blue for!
If it weren't 44mm, the new Speedograph would already be on its way to me.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks like I got part of what I hoped for. Memorial Day sale brings a lot of models' base price below $200, including the newer models with Swiss movements. Some will have a free white silicone strap added to your order. Now _that_ is the value I know Deep Blue for!
> If it weren't 44mm, the new Speedograph would already be on its way to me.


Although I am not big on the Speedograph, $200 for a Sellita movement on a strap is amazing value! Can you find a watch with an ETA or Sellita movement and fully lumed bezel for less anywhere else? If you can, please reply to this post and advise.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

doughboy17 said:


> Although I am not big on the Speedograph, $200 for a Sellita movement on a strap is amazing value! Can you find a watch with an ETA or Sellita movement and fully lumed bezel for less anywhere else? If you can, please reply to this post and advise.


I've never heard of a diver going that low with an ETA or Sellita movement except this one. The only one in recent memory that gets close is from Aragon. This Divemaster 42 has a Ronda movement (so not as proven as the ETA or Sellita); back when they were still doing intro pricing it would get shipped to your door on bracelet for around $270, which is about $20 over what a Speedograph would cost with the two default silicone straps and an extra bracelet added.
I think I may have also seen Glycine combat subs hovering around the $250 mark, but in unpopular colorways or without bracelets. Also, no lumed bezel.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I've never heard of a diver going that low with an ETA or Sellita movement except this one. The only one in recent memory that gets close is from Aragon. This Divemaster 42 has a Ronda movement (so not as proven as the ETA or Sellita); back when they were still doing intro pricing it would get shipped to your door on bracelet for around $270, which is about $20 over what a Speedograph would cost with the two default silicone straps and an extra bracelet added.
> I think I may have also seen Glycine combat subs hovering around the $250 mark, but in unpopular colorways or without bracelets. Also, no lumed bezel.


Glycine were the closest ones I could think of.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

DeepBlue Speedograph, black and dark blue :


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ 👍 Looks much nicer in the flesh than the DB site pics. Unfortunately the web pics are an injustice…. Uless submitted by our own 😉

Did you add a bracelet?


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

Riddim Driven said:


> Did you add a bracelet?


Nop. The current integrated silicon strap is very comfortable, smooth and well done. I like the buckle.
Then a 22mm white silicon strap has been added.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Danyet said:


> DeepBlue Speedograph, black and dark blue :
> View attachment 16651924


I just noticed the hands are colormatched with the dial. That's awesome!
Also, 100% agree that their site photographers need to be replaced, lol.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How's the lume? The newer sale dial designs were a bit too busy. Not really sure what they are going for, racing themed dive watch? I would love a tritium Swiss Diver for $250 on a bracelet.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

AVS_Racing said:


> How's the lume?


The BGW9 makes his job. Not too strong and not too weak. As expected to my eyes... 🌟


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

AVS_Racing said:


> How's the lume? The newer sale dial designs were a bit too busy. Not really sure what they are going for, racing themed dive watch? I would love a tritium Swiss Diver for $250 on a bracelet.


I'd pay $300-350 for your "tritium Swiss Diver on a bracelet" considering today's inflation. I just want it in 42mm or less. 

I have a friend that just got into watches and asked me about my Deep Blue Alpha Marine in Jan. His first purchase was a Tissot and he just bought a DB Rally Diver a few weeks ago. Two in less than four months -- he's got the feevah! When he sent me a wrist pick, I commented on the BOR bracelet. He advised he chose it because he thought it resembled the bricks at the Indy 500 speedway... where he will be this weekend.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Also, 100% agree that their site photographers need to be replaced, lol.


Agreed. The photos do not do the watches justice. However, I did miss the "Wow factor" when opening my Steeldive. It looked exactly like the photographs. I have three DBs and got used to them looking much better in person.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

New Speedomatic. Ice Blue.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mulling over pulling the trigger on a Diver 1000 Gen 2 with the mother of pearl dial. Anyone have that one and can comment on the quality of the watch, and the dial?

Also I know the coupon codes are gone, but what do you think the chances are of a July 4th sale this year, even if it only brings down the prices slightly?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Conundrum1911 said:


> Mulling over pulling the trigger on a Diver 1000 Gen 2 with the mother of pearl dial. Anyone have that one and can comment on the quality of the watch, and the dial?
> 
> Also I know the coupon codes are gone, but what do you think the chances are of a July 4th sale this year, even if it only brings down the prices slightly?


I don't have the MOP dial but the Diver 1000 II could be the best value automatic under $200.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Really happy with my 45 tritdiver. Got it on sale for 200. Runs at +1 a day, and I've put it through hell already. Great watch!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

So a bit of an odd one, and I'm likely going to see if I can actually get in touch with Deep Blue for a potential return even with a restock fee -- Picked up a brand new Diver 1000 Gen 2, and although it tracks at around +10spd in my watch box, if I put it on my wrist and get near anything electronic or magnetic (even just typing on a desktop keyboard), it will lose about 2-5 mins over a 20 minute period.

Tried demagging it twice now and don't see any magnetism in the watch, but I honestly cannot figure out how it can track fine upright or sideways on a counter, but is quickly minutes off on wrist. My other Deep Blue has been rock solid for months, and I've never seen anything similar from any other Seiko 4R/NH that I've owned.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> So a bit of an odd one, and I'm likely going to see if I can actually get in touch with Deep Blue for a potential return even with a restock fee -- Picked up a brand new Diver 1000 Gen 2, and although it tracks at around +10spd in my watch box, if I put it on my wrist and get near anything electronic or magnetic (even just typing on a desktop keyboard), it will lose about 2-5 mins over a 20 minute period.
> 
> Tried demagging it twice now and don't see any magnetism in the watch, but I honestly cannot figure out how it can track fine upright or sideways on a counter, but is quickly minutes off on wrist. My other Deep Blue has been rock solid for months, and I've never seen anything similar from any other Seiko 4R/NH that I've owned.


Man that's too bad. Total luck of the draw tbh likely shipping damage.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Beenflik said:


> Man that's too bad. Total luck of the draw tbh likely shipping damage.


That's my guess, or maybe the hands or cannon pinion aren't 100% right and something sticks at times. Too bad there isn't an easy way to have Deep Blue just swap for another watch, but given international shipping costs both ways it adds up to half the cost of the watch (so might be cheaper for me to try and repair it myself).


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> That's my guess, or maybe the hands or cannon pinion aren't 100% right and something sticks at times. Too bad there isn't an easy way to have Deep Blue just swap for another watch, but given international shipping costs both ways it adds up to half the cost of the watch (so might be cheaper for me to try and repair it myself).


For sure.... I hate to post a "mine does" but I get +2 sec a day on the nh35 in a tritdiver 45 so I mean it's luck of the draw all the way from conception to wrist... maybe seiko ****ed up, maybe Deep blue ****ed up... probably the shipper tbh


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Beenflik said:


> For sure.... I hate to post a "mine does" but I get +2 sec a day on the nh35 in a tritdiver 45 so I mean it's luck of the draw all the way from conception to wrist... maybe seiko ****ed up, maybe Deep blue ****ed up... probably the shipper tbh


All my other 4R/NH watches, including another Deep Blue (Commander T-100) all work perfectly and fall between about -5spd and +10spd...this is the only problem child.

I'm still debating should I reach out to Deep Blue vs try to fix it myself at my own cost...but I figure the 35 USD or so to ship it back to them, plus the same to return it to me after (so now 70 USD) it doesn't make sense really...especially when watch them connect it to a timegrapher and say it is fine (because it will be fine, unless they wear it and it randomly drops a ton of time).


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> All my other 4R/NH watches, including another Deep Blue (Commander T-100) all work perfectly and fall between about -5spd and +10spd...this is the only problem child.
> 
> I'm still debating should I reach out to Deep Blue vs try to fix it myself at my own cost...but I figure the 35 USD or so to ship it back to them, plus the same to return it to me after (so now 70 USD) it doesn't make sense really...especially when watch them connect it to a timegrapher and say it is fine (because it will be fine, unless they wear it and it randomly drops a ton of time).


Reach out but don't expect much I hear.... 
Ask them to replace movement and be insistent? Give it a month and if not take it somewhere... at worst it's a new nh35 and labor. 

Then email them again and say what you did and ask if they can compensate?


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Beenflik said:


> Reach out but don't expect much I hear....
> Ask them to replace movement and be insistent? Give it a month and if not take it somewhere... at worst it's a new nh35 and labor.
> 
> Then email them again and say what you did and ask if they can compensate?


I might try that tomorrow, but yeah based on things I have read here and elsewhere I doubt I'll get a response.

As for repairs, I'd be tempted to do it myself, I'd just need hand pullers and setters and finger cots (I have the rest already). Arguably I figure when all my 4R/NH watches die in future I'll do movement swaps on them myself...I just never expected to have to do one this soon.

That said, since I noticed your in Canada too -- Is there any good way to find a list of any watchmakers/watch repair shops in an area? Most department stores seem to be glorified and overpriced battery replacement places now.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> I might try that tomorrow, but yeah based on things I have read here and elsewhere I doubt I'll get a response.
> 
> As for repairs, I'd be tempted to do it myself, I'd just need hand pullers and setters and finger cots (I have the rest already). Arguably I figure when all my 4R/NH watches die in future I'll do movement swaps on them myself...I just never expected to have to do one this soon.
> 
> That said, since I noticed your in Canada too -- Is there any good way to find a list of any watchmakers/watch repair shops in an area? Most department stores seem to be glorified and overpriced battery replacement places now.


No idea even the one in my hometown says he outsources... but a jewellery store with decent stock of models might work out. Russell jewellers is good in b.c. for repairs in my experience but I got warranty service on a damasko. They sell nice used watches so I look for a good used watch stock.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Beenflik said:


> No idea even the one in my hometown says he outsources... but a jewellery store with decent stock of models might work out. Russell jewellers is good in b.c. for repairs in my experience but I got warranty service on a damasko. They sell nice used watches so I look for a good used watch stock.


I've heard of Russell but I'm in Toronto, so a number of provinces away.

This is also aggravating as when I got home I looked at it is still less than a minute off actual, over 24 hrs since I took it off yesterday (after seeing it lost 5 mins again), fixing the time and putting it in the watchbox. Betting when I give it a full wind and put it on wrist tomorrow before work it'll be 10 mins or more off by noon....


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Conundrum1911 said:


> I've heard of Russell but I'm in Toronto, so a number of provinces away.
> 
> This is also aggravating as when I got home I looked at it is still less than a minute off actual, over 24 hrs since I took it off yesterday (after seeing it lost 5 mins again), fixing the time and putting it in the watchbox. Betting when I give it a full wind and put it on wrist tomorrow before work it'll be 10 mins or more off by noon....


Thats hugely frustrating. . Erratic timekeeping like that in my experience means a lemon movement. Deep blue man..


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Interesting that the DB site had the Alpha Marine Tritium tube model up on its site over the last several days without an option to buy. It disappeared now. I am wondering whether they will be offering that model again soon. Regardless, at 53mm L2L there is no way I will be buying one.

They must do well with their business model emphasizing large watches, but I would love to own that watch at <43mm diameter and <50mm L2L.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Beenflik said:


> For sure.... I hate to post a "mine does" but I get +2 sec a day on the nh35 in a tritdiver 45 so I mean it's luck of the draw all the way from conception to wrist... maybe seiko ****ed up, maybe Deep blue ****ed up... probably the shipper tbh


You guys are killing me, my Sellita SW330-1 based diver (not Deep Blue, but for comparison) is doing +13.3 to -16.3 over a week. I am about to send it back to have the vendor have a look. They are reluctant, but it's just too erratic for me. I'd be more than happy with +2spd.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

KOB. said:


> You guys are killing me, my Sellita SW330-1 based diver (not Deep Blue, but for comparison) is doing +13.3 to -16.3 over a week. I am about to send it back to have the vendor have a look. They are reluctant, but it's just too erratic for me. I'd be more than happy with +2spd.


That's concerning. You did the right thing by contacting the vendor, but if you have only had it for a few weeks or a couple months, it may settle in but I doubt it would get much better than +8 to -8 s/d. I have been blessed that my DBs run -1 to +3 s/d overall. My first DB (and first automatic) has been the most accurate at not even +1 s/d overall.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

So to update, I emailed Deep Blue around 2 weeks ago to their repair email, and never got a reply. Few days after I emailed their sales email asking for next steps and if I could exchange it for another watch given the movement stops if the watch is turned to certain angles. It only took them about a day to ask me for my order number (which I sent them immediately), however another week went by with no reply. Emailed them last week for an update/next steps, and still have not heard back from them again.

Will give it another week and then try emailing them yet again. At this point though I am thinking I'll need to either try fixing it myself with a new movement or paying someone else to do it...essentially on a brand new watch.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Conundrum1911 said:


> So to update, I emailed Deep Blue around 2 weeks ago to their repair email, and never got a reply. Few days after I emailed their sales email asking for next steps and if I could exchange it for another watch given the movement stops if the watch is turned to certain angles. It only took them about a day to ask me for my order number (which I sent them immediately), however another week went by with no reply. Emailed them last week for an update/next steps, and still have not heard back from them again.
> 
> Will give it another week and then try emailing them yet again. At this point though I am thinking I'll need to either try fixing it myself with a new movement or paying someone else to do it...essentially on a brand new watch.


Have you tried calling their Sales phone number? Try it, introduce yourself, and ask who you are speaking to (get a name), and tell them your situation and how you would like it resolved. I suggest you not agree to be transferred to someone else, if asked. Just a thought.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

So to update, I emailed them again as they had said nothing after I gave them the order number. They replied again almost immediately saying they would issue an exchange and pay to ship the replacement to me, if I paid to send the original one back to them via UPS or Fedex with direct signature.

Did that the other week (cost about $50 for me to do), and emailed them the details. Watch reached them a few days later, and nothing. Waited 3-4 days and emailed to confirm they got the watch and to get a timeline on the exchange, and within moments with a tracking number for the replacement watch, and it arrived 2 days later with no customs fees as it was a replacement.

New watch works and keeps time, so I am fairly happy with how this played out. The NH35 in this one doesn't seem stellar in that so far it tracks about +25spd dial up, closer to 0 on wrist, but better than the last watch...that's for sure. Hoping the movement settles down a bit though over the next week or so.

Also I guess the lesson to be learned here is if anyone buys from Deep Blue and has an issue...stay on top of them. If they don't reply after a few days to a week, try to follow up again with them.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my Deep Star today. Love this watch. It’s been a trusty companion the last odd number of years. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I wish they would make this one in the 42mm case.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Email just dropped from DB..
holiday specials on their watches starting 11 Nov. Not sure about what discounts on offer, but if you're considering you may want to wait a little bit.. check out their site 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing this beauty today. That dial. Boing. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Email just dropped from DB..
> holiday specials on their watches starting 11 Nov. Not sure about what discounts on offer, but if you're considering you may want to wait a little bit.. check out their site
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Hopefully, the offers improve significantly. I speculate that DB may be having supply chain issues that some of its competitors have overcome. I was hoping the $119 offer extended to *all* of the Diver 1000s. I love my DBs but the "adjusted" prices, although competitive, are not the bargains they once were and cause me to cross shop Islanders and Heimdallrs. I still continue to hope for a 40-42mm tritium tube offering beyond a DayNight Tritdiver.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Killer deal on lavender 44mm Master Diver....$99. This is great value. 44mm is a little too big for me. If a deal like this pops up on the 40mm Diver 1000 I would definitely snap up a few.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with the green full lume dial Master 1000 or Diver 1000? I am wondering whether the Superluminova used is C5, light green, or dark green. Can anyone attest whether it lasts through the night and the time can be determined?










MASTER 1000 II 44MM AUTOMATIC DIVER BLACK CERAMIC BEZEL – GREEN FULL LUME DIAL STRAP


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------

